# lowrider mini trucks



## no joke

anybody still have their lowrider mini trucks that were out in the 80s and 90s


----------



## MINT'Z

damn trying to bring back some serious oldskool


----------



## TONE LOCO

no but i allways wonder where its at


----------



## ct1458

Purple Haze from ELITE car club was my favorite! anyone got any pics of that :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13660397
> *Purple Haze from ELITE car club was my favorite! anyone got any pics of that  :dunno:
> *


THAT MAZDA WAS SIC AS FUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugardaddy

Memories mine back in the day


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke

keep them coming


----------



## ice64berg

my daily 2 summers ago ...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13662846
> *Memories mine back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean truck bro  

this one is in burque


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13662846
> *Memories mine back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  i like the rims


----------



## TONE LOCO

heres my old mini


----------



## wingnut

i still see them on the street


----------



## no joke

we need some pictures of some bed dancers with there club name on the back window like back in the day in LA on whitter


----------



## OGJordan

Here's a really nice one, I think it's still chillin in the garage, sure he's open to offers.

Mazda


----------



## rag-4




----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 24 2009, 05:53 AM~13675392
> *Here's a really nice one, I think it's still chillin in the garage, sure he's open to offers.
> 
> Mazda
> *


thats a nice one


----------



## no joke

this what am talking about  http://i42.tinypic.com/igxl35.jpg


----------



## Avila




----------



## Avila




----------



## Avila




----------



## no joke

thats a bad truck i miss those days


----------



## Avila

Thats how Desireable Ones did it in LA! We were the Kings on the streets!


----------



## no joke

thats right :biggrin:


----------



## Avila

Mando from HI LOW 1st phase of Heart to Heart


----------



## Avila

I will keep posting pics of super clean mini trucks from Desireable Ones of Southern Cali -


----------



## stripclubmanager

this is my mini truck i got here in ohio current rolling it






[UR

L=http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=911pumps.jpg]







[/URL]









http://img9.imageshac[URL=http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?

[url=http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=918aarmd.jpg][img]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9249/918aarmd.jpg


----------



## coloradoin05

I HAVE HAD THIS SINCE 93 BEEN REAL GOOD TO ME





































IT'S ALSO FOR SALE $6000 OBO HIT ME UP


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Avila+Apr 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13683088-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Avila_@Apr 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13683350
> *Mando from HI LOW 1st phase of Heart to Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I fixed and cleaned these for you...










This looks like Edmunds Hydraulics Old Nissan Truck


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

This is my bothers 91 nissan hardbody! he bought it off the showroom floor back in 91. 2 weeks later he bought a set of 5 15x10 Crown Wire Wheels for it and dropped the spare kit on the back. He still haves the truck and it has never been cut for pumps or bags. He still rolls the Crowns and they still have the original Crown chips on the spinners. You dont see homies rolling like that anymore! :biggrin: If you go to shows in SD or phoenix. You will might see him cruising in the truck to check out the show!  and he wont sell either! lol

I took this photo when we were cruising after the PHX LRM Back in march!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris




----------



## no joke

nice clean truck we need more of those


----------



## FPEREZII

This one is a little newer, but it has history. I got it from New Mexico.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2




----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13660397
> *Purple Haze from ELITE car club was my favorite! anyone got any pics of that  :dunno:
> *


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2009, 08:02 PM~13766942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what im talking about, i had a 93 mazda that i begged my mom for because of that truck, cleanest mazda i have seen. Whatever happened to it?


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 2 2009, 07:55 PM~13767269
> *Thats what im talking about, i had a 93 mazda that i begged my mom for because of that truck, cleanest mazda i have seen. Whatever happened to it?
> *


The guy who owned it sold it in the 90's, around '96 I think, to a man who said he was going to put it on display in his restaurant. Then a couple of years later it was seen at the Pomona Swapmeet for sale again. We never heard what happened to it after that.


----------



## ct1458

damn shame, i hope it went to someone who was going to take care of it. But i doubt it since its never been seen again


----------



## no joke

i hope we see alot more of the mini trucks thats when lowridering was all about driving :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13660397
> *Purple Haze from ELITE car club was my favorite! anyone got any pics of that  :dunno:
> *


i have the mag it was in. dancing bed or tilt? 16 reverse?? i dont have a scanner though. just going off memory. if i can find a way to post it i will.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13767659
> *damn shame, i hope it went to someone who was going to take care of it.  But i doubt it since its never been seen again
> *


its a shame what usaully happens to these legends either crushed, parted, fubard  or sold to japan  cause at least it would be in good hands over their :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ill try n get pics of my brothers mini,its currently torn down for a rebuild,next step layin frame on 14s full bag job,i wish i had pics of my datsun though..


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 3 2009, 01:17 AM~13769132
> *i have the mag it was in. dancing bed or tilt? 16 reverse?? i dont have a scanner though. just going off memory. if i can find a way to post it i will.
> *


Naw, look at the bottom of page one of this topic. Purple, tilt bed, with gold 13's....i have the magazine also but i would have to dig through alot of shit to find it.


----------



## Meeba

Friend has this one and still cruises it. this one is in the east coast.


----------



## Meeba

I see a lot of mini's around my way. most of them are bagged anymore, but some do have juice too.


----------



## no joke

now thats a krazy bed :0


----------



## Avila

keep posting some clean trucks - mini trucks are world wide - i am glad to see pics of mini trucks through out the US.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 3 2009, 10:28 AM~13770549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend has this one and still cruises it. this one is in the east coast.
> *


----------



## no joke




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 3 2009, 10:28 AM~13770549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend has this one and still cruises it. this one is in the east coast.
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2009, 06:02 PM~13766942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that truck was the shit!!! fully functionable too


----------



## no joke

are trucks are on the club section Desirable Ones mini trucks LA


----------



## El Volo




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 2 2009, 09:58 AM~13763983
> *This one is a little newer, but it has history. I got it from New Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YA- TURNIN HEADS IS A BIG PART OF LOWRIDER MIN TRUCCIN HISTORY. IM pROud to have had the oppurtunity to redo the set up on it and go as wild as I did with it.. I love that truc-- Im glad to see it still bein enjoyed..


----------



## no joke

nice radical


----------



## unique image

had in high school back in 93 (casa grande az)


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I got a bagged b2200 tucking 18's. Im going old school and slap some 13 or 14x7 standards on it. I wish I could put reverse but i need them to tuck! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

MINI FANTASIES


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@May 6 2009, 06:22 PM~13808135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI FANTASIES
> *


now thats an og nissan with the diamond tuck dont tell me you dont miss it


----------



## no joke

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27

This is D/O las vegas from the mid 90's w/ Marty Felix's Suavecito...























































Hope u like :biggrin:


----------



## ///Juan

Here is a picture of my 89 Nissan at the 92 LRM Super Show




























And this is at the 93 Spring Super Show at the LA Coliseum... Dam that was along time ago! Great memories.


----------



## ///Juan

One of the many shows at Huntington Park










This is from a Mini Truck show in So Cal some where


----------



## ///Juan

Heres some more...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 8 2009, 05:41 AM~13824537
> *This is D/O las vegas from the mid 90's w/ Marty Felix's Suavecito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u like :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@May 8 2009, 08:17 AM~13825854
> *Here is a picture of my 89 Nissan at the 92 LRM Super Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is at the 93 Spring Super Show at the LA Coliseum... Dam that was along time ago! Great memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's a clean truck! Good pics man... You still have it?


----------



## AndrewH

This was my first every day driver. Had spokes on it,but shed alot of fiberglass,lol










Had the chevy truck bug ever since


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Mine.................









Still chillin' in the garage! :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...74283&hl=toyota

check this out


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 8 2009, 06:39 PM~13829693
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...74283&hl=toyota
> 
> check this out
> *


Nice truck man, good luck!


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@May 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13825942
> *One of the many shows at Huntington Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a Mini Truck show in So Cal some where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey dude you got the baddest pictures kalifornia finest snugs was killing it you know we want to bring desirable ones back you got to jump on board you know you miss those days how dos your truck look like now


----------



## no joke

my bad not kalifornia finest one of a kind


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## Avila

Here are some more pics of the Desirable Ones Mini Truck Club - we will be looking to recruit some members that have or want to build a mini truck with the old school look. These trucks will be for all of the homies from Kalifornia Finest, Desirable Ones, One of Kind, Exotic Ones, Lil Maniacs, Rolin Hard, Just 4 Looks, Nu Minis, Mini Racers - lets bring back the mini truck - back in the 80s and 90s - there were more mini trucks than lowriders. 


The club at the South Gate Show










The club members at the El Serreno Show - we took 1st 2nd 3rd place Bed Dancers


----------



## Avila

Some more pics of the Desirable Ones -


----------



## Avila




----------



## show-bound

this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....

this was my all time fav!


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2009, 03:21 PM~13838094
> *this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....
> 
> this was my all time fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this truck was the baddest ever if you look at it in lowrider magazine when the truck came out for the last time in the kandy gold he said he was inspired to build his truck by seeing the Desirable Ones mini trucks with their beds in the air


----------



## ice64berg

heres one that my old school hydraulic mentor was working on










something throw back ..member the 15x8's?







looking for a tailgate spare holder .. or how to? 

better days (repost)


----------



## no joke

that orange mazda looks like the one eazy had the owner of royal flush is that it he use to truck dance it


----------



## Avila

Wrapped with Envy was the baddest truck of all time - strictly untouchable - class of its own!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Avila

why do you want to sell the truck? its very nice -


----------



## pacific coast

Good topic. Avila i remember seeing the Desireable ones cruise to the Mini truck council meetings @ Legg lake back in the early 90's & have pics i need to scan. Hers my 94 Hardbody that i cruise every week...


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 11 2009, 09:29 PM~13858543
> *Good topic. Avila i remember seeing the Desireable ones cruise to the Mini truck council meetings @ Legg lake back in the early 90's & have pics i need to scan. Hers my 94 Hardbody that i cruise every week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean truck and ya we were at those council meetings with the beds in the air bring those pictures out :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Here is a little something that changed the mini truck game circa 1996. 
THE LAST LOOK,Kal Koncepts Built and is still hitting the show circuit.


----------



## butterbeam

gotta keep mini truckin going


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 11 2009, 03:14 PM~13854423
> *why do you want to sell the truck? its very nice -
> *



no room for it


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13871965
> *Here is a little something that changed the mini truck game circa 1996.
> THE LAST LOOK,Kal Koncepts Built and is still hitting the show circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not a lowrider truck but it is badass i seen it alot of times but my club member serious threat would always beat it at the shows in cali


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 9 2009, 12:35 PM~13837536
> *Here are some more pics of the Desirable Ones Mini Truck Club - we will be looking to recruit some members that have or want to build a mini truck with the old school look. These trucks will be for all of the homies from Kalifornia Finest, Desirable Ones, One of Kind, Exotic Ones, Lil Maniacs, Rolin Hard, Just 4 Looks, Nu Minis, Mini Racers - lets bring back the mini truck - back in the 80s and 90s - there were more mini trucks than lowriders.
> The club at the South Gate Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club members at the El Serreno Show - we took 1st 2nd 3rd place Bed Dancers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, those are some bad ass pics... Old stuff. :thumbsup: I miss my mini...


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 13 2009, 10:35 AM~13873573
> *Man, those are some bad ass pics... Old stuff.  :thumbsup:  I miss my mini...
> *


those were the days both of my brothers are in that picture of Desirable Ones


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 6 2009, 12:13 AM~13799448
> *YA- TURNIN HEADS IS A BIG PART OF LOWRIDER MIN TRUCCIN HISTORY. IM pROud to have had the oppurtunity to redo the set up on it and go as wild as I did with it.. I love that truc-- Im glad to see it still bein enjoyed..
> *


That's what's up  It sure is nice to see the Z rack working again. For too long it was only working as a straight back dump but now it's back to it's full double diamond tilting glory :thumbsup: I have always liked turning heads. 

I remember when it used to ride on 15 by 10 Daytons fitted with huge monster truck tires. Everything was lowrider style it had coffin tuck interior candy paint and a dancing bed but it also had a lift kit with monster truck tires. And it still kicked @$$ I wish I could find those old photos because I know some of you out there probably think I'm bull $h!ting.


----------



## no joke

bring the pictures out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2009, 03:21 PM~13838094
> *this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....
> 
> this was my all time fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pacific coast

Just went through & saved all these classic pix in this thread. They bring back good memories..cruising every weekend for hours. Ill get my old pix out soon & share. Hell i even have a few vids from old council meetings but not sure how to convert them. Does anybody remember a powder blue Hardbody that had a multi rack setup that spun in the So. Cal. area?? I swear the bad was 20 ft in the air locked up & spinning! I saw it at a council meeting back then. Heres a few of my pics already scanned.......








the truck in the lower left is Wrapped w/ envy before it was named. From Resolutions 89...








& my 1st mine, a 77 Mazda. I did all the work myself...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 14 2009, 01:19 AM~13881801
> *Just went through & saved all these classic pix in this thread. They bring back good memories..cruising every weekend for hours. Ill get my old pix out soon & share. Hell i even have a few vids from old council meetings but not sure how to convert them. Does anybody remember a powder blue Hardbody that had a multi rack setup that spun in the So. Cal. area?? I swear the bad was 20 ft in the air locked up & spinning! I saw it at a council meeting back then. Heres a few of my pics already scanned.......
> ]
> the truck in the lower left is Wrapped w/ envy before it was named. From Resolutions 89...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my 1st mine, a 77 Mazda. I did all the work myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more of this one...like taht toyota body... i know this one had a spread..i believe sal painted it


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2009, 12:09 AM~13882152
> *more of this one...like taht toyota body... i know this one had a spread..i believe sal painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Resolutions... LOL I love it! I have some old pics some where... Ill have to really look for them.


----------



## DUKE

My mini back in 95


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 13 2009, 11:19 PM~13881801
> *Just went through & saved all these classic pix in this thread. They bring back good memories..cruising every weekend for hours. Ill get my old pix out soon & share. Hell i even have a few vids from old council meetings but not sure how to convert them. Does anybody remember a powder blue Hardbody that had a multi rack setup that spun in the So. Cal. area?? I swear the bad was 20 ft in the air locked up & spinning! I saw it at a council meeting back then. Heres a few of my pics already scanned.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the truck in the lower left is Wrapped w/ envy before it was named. From Resolutions 89...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & my 1st mine, a 77 Mazda. I did all the work myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some bad old school pics i think your talking about a truck that was in are club Desirable Ones in the 90s he had six frames and a spinner then he painted it kandy blue


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@May 14 2009, 09:20 AM~13884861
> *My mini back in 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's clean!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2009, 03:21 PM~13838094
> *this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....
> 
> this was my all time fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Here's my current ride. The dancing bed was installed last year in April of 08'

The mural on the tailgate is the first mural I ever painted it's still holding up after all these years. It was painted in 1994

here's a video of it in action. This is what a set up with 3 switches and only one battery looks like, (the same battery that starts the truck).


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@May 14 2009, 07:12 PM~13890109
> *Here's my current ride. The dancing bed was installed last year in April of 08'
> 
> The mural on the tailgate is the first mural I ever painted it's still holding up after all these years. It was painted in 1994
> 
> here's a video of it in action. This is what a set up with 3 switches and only one battery looks like, (the same battery that starts the truck).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i have never seen a camper shell with only windows on the right and not the left side :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@May 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13878761
> *That's what's up    It sure is nice to see the Z rack working again. For too long it was only working as a straight back dump but now it's back to it's full double diamond tilting glory :thumbsup: I have always liked turning heads.
> 
> I remember when it used to ride on 15 by 10 Daytons fitted with huge monster truck tires. Everything was lowrider style it had coffin tuck interior candy paint and a dancing bed but it also had a lift kit with monster truck tires. And it still kicked @$$ I wish I could find those old photos because I know some of you out there probably think I'm bull $h!ting.
> *


I have never seen it like that- But I know you aint bullshittin-- cause even though most people dont know it- TURN-NHEADS was a factory 4X4.  

FIND THOSE PICS FOR ME- IM DYIN TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Heres mine from back in the days , it went threw some changes.
















Got it painted agian, this time front back side to side and a Z rack and a sliding rag and change out the shell and went from 15x8 Daytons to 13x7.













Then threw out that shit , bolted the bed down and went 4 pumps. Had to take out the comp around here. A lot of shit talkers saying minies cant do shit.


































wish i had pics but didnt save them and didnt know I will posting them up on the NET 20 years later.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@May 14 2009, 06:12 PM~13890109
> *Here's my current ride. The dancing bed was installed last year in April of 08'
> 
> The mural on the tailgate is the first mural I ever painted it's still holding up after all these years. It was painted in 1994
> 
> here's a video of it in action. This is what a set up with 3 switches and only one battery looks like, (the same battery that starts the truck).
> *


Damn, that's badass!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 15 2009, 07:37 AM~13895208
> *Heres mine from back in the days , it went threw some changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it painted agian, this time front back side to side and a Z rack and a sliding rag  and change out the shell  and went from 15x8 Daytons to 13x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then threw out that shit  , bolted the bed down and went 4 pumps. Had to take out the comp around here. A lot of shit talkers saying minies cant do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had pics but didnt save them and didnt know I will posting them up on the NET  20 years later.
> *


Good stuff man... :thumbsup: Why did you take out the bed kit?


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 15 2009, 08:37 AM~13895208
> *Heres mine from back in the days , it went threw some changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it painted agian, this time front back side to side and a Z rack and a sliding rag  and change out the shell  and went from 15x8 Daytons to 13x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then threw out that shit  , bolted the bed down and went 4 pumps. Had to take out the comp around here. A lot of shit talkers saying minies cant do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had pics but didnt save them and didnt know I will posting them up on the NET  20 years later.
> *


dam homie your truck looked clean both ways do you have anymore pics post them if you do what do you own now are you from a club


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895634
> *
> *


Volo didnt you have a mini back in the day?? Oh hey homie, Im selling mine! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 01:55 PM~13898648
> *Volo didnt you have a mini back in the day?? Oh hey homie, Im selling mine!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: Hey Mando!

Yeah man, the first ride I got when I got my driver's license at age 16. It was a stock little work truck with a utility shell and ladder rack when I first got it! lol




















Whuuuuuuut?! Why are you selling it? Post pics and price please! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 15 2009, 03:41 PM~13899013
> *:cheesy: Hey Mando!
> 
> Yeah man, the first ride I got when I got my driver's license at age 16.  It was a stock little work truck with a utility shell and ladder rack when I first got it!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whuuuuuuut?!  Why are you selling it?  Post pics and price please!  :biggrin:
> *


This is clean. It was yours right??

As for mine....

I got my eye on a lac right now. It hasnt changed since you seen it in S.D. last year. I just want 3600 for it. It runs great but it started to leak a lil oil. I dont drive it and it just sits in the garage til I feel like going for a cruise. Never abused.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1124600860.html


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895634
> *Good stuff man... :thumbsup:  Why did you take out the bed kit?
> *



Threw the Z rack out cause everytime I kicked the back up or hit side 2 side the bed would jump off the frame or rock, looked raggity to me to see it bounce around like that.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 15 2009, 02:40 PM~13898526
> *dam homie your truck looked clean both ways do you have anymore pics post them if you do what do you own now are you from a club
> *


I was in a club when the truck was red, the club was call Mini Visions. But when I want the tealgrean , I wasnt in any. I was getting too involved in doing peoples cars ans didnt want them to think I wouldnt do a good job cause I was in another club, alot of people thought like that around here. I might have some more pics to post, just got to look around. 



This is what I sport now .


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 14 2009, 11:21 PM~13892540
> *dam i have never seen a camper shell with only windows on the right and not the left side :uh:
> *


 Back when I bought my shell new in 1992 I could not decide whether to get a shell with windows or with out. So I cam up with the idea to only have one window installed on the pasenger side. The shell dealer kind of freaked out when I requested it that way. He told me something like "Are you sure you want to do this? well, if you change your mind later on you could always have us install another window on the drivers side.
I have never regretted going with a unique shell. The funny thing is that most people don't even notice.


----------



## Avila

That blue blazer is clean - what ever happened to your Z rack? do you still have it? The Desirable Ones are trying to get it started again - that blazer would look clean in the line up!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13901846
> *That blue blazer is clean - what ever happened to your Z rack? do you still have it? The Desirable Ones are trying to get it started again - that blazer would look clean in the line up!
> *


Offed it to a friend for cheep. I did mine a little different from the others. There usually done in flat plate, I did mine in square tubing. In stead of it stacking on top of it self, mine went inside itself. Worked dam good but wasn't a dancer just did the moves. 

In stead of using 3 pumps I used one and put outer valves that would let me all the moves except it Zing straight up. Witch gave me room for the 4 batteries and the 2 other pumps that was under the frame.

Too you can fuck up the corners of the bed on the frame if you not careful. 

That's what you'll see the bed dancers cut then off after awhile.



As for the Blazer, Its going to my son . He's 13 now and he knows its his when 16, but the Daytons are comming off.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 04:01 PM~13899168
> *This is clean. It was yours right??
> 
> As for mine....
> 
> I got my eye on a lac right now. It hasnt changed since you seen it in S.D. last year. I just want 3600 for it. It runs great but it started to leak a lil oil.  I dont drive it and it just sits in the garage til I feel like going for a cruise. Never abused.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1124600860.html
> *


nice truck how much switch time did you get out of a full bottle


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 16 2009, 03:47 PM~13906987
> *nice truck how much switch time did you get out of a full bottle
> *


The bottle is 150 of nitrogen strait. No Compressor or other tanks. Its is regulated at 200psi and i get alot of play time. I dont to drag. I grew up in the old school! I fucking hit switches! lol so it will last a good while before i need a refill. A week at the most. it cost mr 20 bucks and i do a bottle exchange.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 07:13 PM~13908129
> *The bottle is 150 of nitrogen strait. No Compressor or other tanks. Its is regulated at 200psi and i get alot of play time. I dont to drag. I grew up in the old school! I fucking hit switches! lol so it will last a good while before i need a refill. A week at the most. it cost mr 20 bucks and i do a bottle exchange.
> *


so you rent a bottle? do you remember what it cost youto get into using a bottle, i'm not in to scraping the truck, the last owner was into that but i'm more in to hittin the switches


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13908677
> *so you rent a bottle? do you remember what it cost youto get into using a bottle, i'm not in to scraping the truck, the last owner was into that but i'm more in to hittin the switches
> *


yeah i guess you can say that. the homie at airgas told me it was like 200 to get started then after that you just swap bottles. You might have to call and see. Check dealers in your area.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

My homie tacho was his owner "pocket change" 89 Mitsubishi pick-up used Mirage car club of Dallas at by lowrider june 1996 issue back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 02:48 AM~13917883
> *My homie tacho was his owner "pocket change" 89 Mitsubishi pick-up used Mirage car club of Dallas at by lowrider june 1996 issue back in the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that truck was crazy everything GOLD :0


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13920247
> *that truck was crazy everything GOLD :0
> *


 yeah homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast

Keep the pix coming ! The blue Toyota was named "Raw deal" & the owner lived here in San diego. Was a feature truck in a few magazines & pulled trophys @ the lowrider mag. show every time. Another few pix from Reso. 89...my Mazda is in the upper right...


----------



## no joke

i dont see the pic of raw deal or is it just me!


----------



## unique27

BLUE TOYO RAW DEAL
:biggrin:


----------



## no joke

hell ya raw deal is baddass and was lowrider truck of the year


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 02:48 AM~13917883
> *My homie tacho was his owner "pocket change" 89 Mitsubishi pick-up used Mirage car club of Dallas at by lowrider june 1996 issue back in the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats not a Mitsubishi :nono:



























Its a Mazda...


----------



## unique27

looks like a mitz or the equal to dodge d-50


----------



## no joke

thats not a mazda :uh:


----------



## DUKE

Hey I remember they brought that truck to Louisville one year homie had just painted it green flake. Sick truck everything is gold


----------



## Avila

that was a clean truck - what happened to it? everything was gold on it - i remember when it was gold too - it was clean.


----------



## Avila

here are some more pics for the Desirable Ones - Joey Grosso was the baddest bed dancer from the club - he had 6 frames with a bi directional spinner - no arms here - true bed dancer. 


















the truck below was our past president Hugo - AKA Juice - he was always cruising Legg Lake or Hollywood.


----------



## pacific coast

Avila- i remember Joey's Mazda & it truely was badass !!! Remember when he turned it into a hopper, i saw it @ California truck jamboree in like 93. Love the red Toy too. Alot of your club ran the Porsche rims which also stood out. You guys gotta get the club goin again w/ the dancin beds :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

Desirable Ones will be back theres already a couple under works


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13942770
> *Desirable Ones will be back theres already a couple under works
> *


Good to hear that my friend. What ever happened to the trucks in your club from back in the day ?


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

:wow: This is a must see video clip!! :wow: To play the video ether click twice in the window or right click then choose "wach on Youtube"
I figure this footage was filmed in the USA but used in Japan because you may recognize allot of old school American bed dancers in the footage.
SxnFF9RiV0E&feature=related


----------



## voodoochassis

anyone got pics of wayne costas truck he used to dance on lowrider tour..and damn try and find a true snug top with blazer windows..impossible..i will get pics of all my mazdas i have owned years past..


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

yeah right homie :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DUKE_@May 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13938128
> *Hey I remember they brought that truck to Louisville one year homie had just painted it green flake. Sick truck everything is gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

they was fucked up its gone


> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13940005
> *that was a clean truck - what happened to it? everything was gold on it - i remember when it was gold too - it was clean.
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 19 2009, 01:31 PM~13935857
> *Thats not a Mitsubishi  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Mazda...
> *


THATS A MITSU- and its a shame somebody fROm KAL KONCEPTS is sayin diffeent- I bet your club memeber would be real disapointed in you if they saw this post.

ILL BET MY 64 it aint no MAZDAWG--- even against your lowrider bike or pROject- jus pay the shipping- I dont care what you wanna put up


----------



## gottie

View My Video


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

x2 :yes: 


> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13953726
> *THATS A MITSU- and its a shame somebody fROm KAL KONCEPTS is sayin diffeent- I bet your club memeber would be real disapointed in you if they saw this post.
> 
> ILL BET MY 64 it aint no MAZDAWG--- even against your lowrider bike or pROject- jus pay the shipping- I dont care what you wanna put up
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@May 20 2009, 08:21 PM~13952373
> *anyone got pics of wayne costas truck he used to dance on lowrider tour..and damn try and find a true snug top with blazer windows..impossible..i will get pics of all my mazdas i have owned years past..
> *


RIP WAYNE COSTA..

Ill see if I can find some pics for ya...


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

thanks homie :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 19 2009, 02:00 PM~13934727
> *hell ya raw deal is baddass and was lowrider truck of the year
> *


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

yeah always ass crazy allgold homie :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13920247
> *that truck was crazy everything GOLD :0
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 10:02 PM~13953726
> *THATS A MITSU- and its a shame somebody fROm KAL KONCEPTS is sayin diffeent- I bet your club memeber would be real disapointed in you if they saw this post.
> 
> ILL BET MY 64 it aint no MAZDAWG--- even against your lowrider bike or pROject- jus pay the shipping- I dont care what you wanna put up
> *



I stand corrected. It is a Mitsubishi... The corner lights threw me off so did the bumpers. Kal Koncepts is not a car club homie. All love though...


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@May 20 2009, 08:21 PM~13952373
> *anyone got pics of wayne costas truck he used to dance on lowrider tour..and damn try and find a true snug top with blazer windows..impossible..i will get pics of all my mazdas i have owned years past..
> *


I forgot to mention-- a true SNUGTOP with blazer windows was a 
SPRINT by COMPETITION  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13957595
> *I stand corrected. It is a Mitsubishi... The corner lights threw me off so did the bumpers. Kal Koncepts is not a car club homie. All love though...
> *


Ya- i know dawg- I actualy meant to say CREW members-- not CLUB members. Ive been mini truccin since I was 10yrs old when I helped lower my sisters BFs mazda. Ive been seein KAL KONCEPT pROjects forever. Some of the hottest shit ever to hit MT magazine came out of that shop  
NOW POST SOME OF EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 10:21 AM~13957770
> *Ya- i know dawg- I actualy meant to say CREW members-- not CLUB members. Ive been mini truccin since I was 10yrs old when I helped lower my sisters BFs mazda. Ive been seein KAL KONCEPT pROjects forever. Some of the hottest shit ever to hit MT magazine came out of that shop
> NOW POST SOME OF EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Doing a 91 Mazda extra cab right now. Ill have to dig up some of the old school and new school stuff. Been doing airplanes, dragsters, funny cars, monster trucks etc. We jumping into the lowrider scene. We have a few car including my own that we are working on.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 10:19 AM~13957740
> *I forgot to mention-- a true SNUGTOP with blazer windows was  a
> SPRINT by COMPETITION
> :biggrin:
> *


the real baddass shell with the blazer windows was called a SuperShell sold by shell happy in el monte back in the 80s and 90s


----------



## pacific coast

ScratchBuilderV- Thanks for posting that vid. The beginning was unbelieveable. Who knew that footage was ever filmed! I do remember the Sprint & Super shells. Also one of the trends was to run a "pathfinder" or "4 runner shell. Ill be digging out my old pics soon to share w/ you guys.


----------



## no joke

i cant view that japan video it says it is not working why:uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13961768
> *the real baddass shell with the blazer windows was called a SuperShell sold by shell happy in el monte back in the 80s and 90s
> *


That shell was modeled after the SPRINT shell when they saw how well it was sellin-- It was considered a GENERIC version :uh: --- IT DIDNT EVEN FIT AS WELL


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 21 2009, 11:12 PM~13965261
> *i cant view that japan video it says it is not working why:uh:
> *


Simply right click on the video & then click "watch on you tube" to view it. What a flashback !


----------



## Avila

that is a crazy clip - i dont remember that but that was pretty cool - thanks for putting that on.


----------



## pacific coast

Heres another flashback vid from the same guy.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUjAYXi9XI...re=channel_page
I messaged him asking if he has any more bed dancing vids...i hope he does :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

those two videos are badass you know after watching those videos you want to go cruize a mini and lift that bed in the air


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke

more old school pics please keep them coming


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 21 2009, 10:34 AM~13958540
> *Doing a 91 Mazda extra cab right now. Ill have to dig up some of the old school and new school stuff. Been doing airplanes, dragsters, funny cars, monster trucks etc. We jumping into the lowrider scene. We have a few car including my own that we are working on.
> *


Any "in-progress" pics of that '91 Mazda? :cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a pic i took @ Easter spring splash back in 89.......








I think i found my old council meeting pix too & will start posting them up soon.


----------



## Gotti




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 28 2009, 11:59 AM~14026395
> *Any "in-progress" pics of that '91 Mazda?  :cheesy:
> *



Ill get some today.


----------



## no joke

am waiting to see some pics today :cheesy:


----------



## visionquest23

pics


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14036799
> *Ill get some today.
> *


 :cheesy: hno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

At owners request no sneak peeks. Sorry peeps.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14036302
> *Heres a pic i took @ Easter spring splash back in 89.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i found my old council meeting pix too & will start posting them up soon.
> *


still waiting on more pics


----------



## streetrider

Here's mine......


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 30 2009, 07:47 AM~14045402
> *At owners request no sneak peeks. Sorry peeps.
> *


:tears:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 3 2009, 07:51 AM~14081684
> *  Here's mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad-ass trokita...


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 3 2009, 08:51 AM~14081684
> *  Here's mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean hardbody


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2009, 04:21 PM~13838094
> *this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....
> 
> this was my all time fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My all time fav also!!!


----------



## leo

My first Low with two differnt paint jobs


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 3 2009, 09:09 AM~14081845
> *
> *


the top will be coming off the mini soon!!!!! I went around today and got some estimates :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 4 2009, 04:04 PM~14096551
> *the top will be coming off the mini soon!!!!! I went around today and got some estimates :biggrin:
> *


just in time for the summer


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14096551
> *the top will be coming off the mini soon!!!!! I went around today and got some estimates :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

ol skool thread


----------



## no joke




----------



## djgooch

My Buddy Mikes Mazda. Used to roll with Nu Trend back then. Still a Hardtop!!!









Now rolls with us Low Perfections Soledad ca with top off different paint job. The candy that it has now is 10 years old!!! This pic was taken at Danger Zone 2009!!


----------



## Zitro881

One of my favorites was Serious Theat- jesse marquez


----------



## andyodukes66




----------



## andyodukes66




----------



## Zitro881

The truck looks great. The striping is bad ass


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 11 2009, 12:18 PM~14161502
> *My Buddy Mikes Mazda. Used to roll with Nu Trend back then. Still a Hardtop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now rolls with us Low Perfections Soledad ca with top off different paint job. The candy that it has now is 10 years old!!! This pic was taken at Danger Zone 2009!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mazda looks clean am glad homeboy kept it from back in the day


----------



## no joke

that truck would look badass if he would put the shell back on with the convert


----------



## Zitro881

No joke love your topic. My truck was featured in October 2001 in the "truck stop". Named Forever Mine. This topic takes me back


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 11 2009, 12:18 PM~14161502
> *My Buddy Mikes Mazda. Used to roll with Nu Trend back then. Still a Hardtop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now rolls with us Low Perfections Soledad ca with top off different paint job. The candy that it has now is 10 years old!!! This pic was taken at Danger Zone 2009!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yeah! thats how i want my mazda to look when the top comes off!


----------



## jade1998

uffin: uffin: uffin: i have 1993 s10 will post pic when i figure out how i had it at the individuals pic 13x7 2 pumps 7 switches how low can u go


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@Jun 12 2009, 06:23 PM~14175258
> *No joke love your topic. My truck was featured in October 2001 in the "truck stop". Named Forever Mine. This topic takes me back
> *


thanks bro what kind of truck was it


----------



## Zitro881

88 mazda standard cab. Vert with a shell. Truck was red with a white vinyl top and interior. I'll post some pics later to keep this topic going


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@Jun 13 2009, 05:56 PM~14181878
> *88 mazda standard cab. Vert with a shell. Truck was red with a white vinyl top and interior. I'll post some pics later to keep this topic going
> *


i got an 88 too


----------



## Zitro881

Best year ever for mazda minis. I'm finding some pics and looking for the LRM when it came out. I'm from Uniques car club. My buddy jimmy had a 88 nissan hardbody named nice dreams . also a vert and came out in street customs magazine in the topless issue. Man the memories keep coming!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here is my 88 project! When I got it it was already bagged with notch etc. I plan to switch out the 18's for some 13x7 standards. I want to buy reverse but I know they will hit the finders when it sits on the frame. Top will come off by end of summer! If i dont sell it first.


----------



## Zitro881

Nice truck big mando! I remember my mini truckin day I used to roll Nissan pathfinders. Do not sell it. Keep working on it


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@Jun 14 2009, 07:38 PM~14189380
> *Nice truck big mando!  I remember my mini truckin day I used to roll Nissan pathfinders. Do not sell it. Keep working on it
> *


serious threat is one of my club members from desirable ones and ya i roll with pathfinder fenders also


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## OGHARDBODY

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jun 12 2009, 04:08 PM~14174781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice truck


----------



## djgooch

ttt


----------



## ScratchBuilderV




----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@May 14 2009, 01:20 PM~13884861
> *My mini back in 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you remember showin with me? i had a green marblized 87 mazda with a tan phantom top and everything gold. i was at louisville lowrider too.


----------



## pacific coast

Vincente...i remember Colors of success here in So Cal. &....im still tryin to find my old council meeting pics so i can share. Gotta love the old school. :biggrin: heres a recent pc of my HB...


----------



## Bedrockcc

This was back in the days ,my mini truck .
Albuquerque New Mexico 
Bedrock car club


----------



## dayton roller

here's some pics of my old 94 toyota


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jun 24 2009, 06:12 PM~14287485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some badass old school pics right there you know everybody wants a mini now


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 24 2009, 11:53 PM~14290897
> * heres a recent pc of my HB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that looks good. Your bed gets up very high, didn't you have some blue patterns on the frame? Are your shell window frames chrome plated or are they polished aluminum?


----------



## no joke




----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Here's some photos of a Mazda Mini from back in the day called Clowing Around. The suspension and 4 stage bed dance setup was designed built and installed by the owner Gil Rey Garcia. This truck was in the BedRock truck club in Albuquerque NM in the early 90s. I don't know what became of this truck after it was sold over 10 years ago.

The Mural was painted by Jerry Leyba (the BedRock truck club founder who established the club in 1986.)


----------



## pacific coast

DAMM that Mazda is beautifull! Perfect example of the "old school" mini truck look. BTW the blue stripes was 1/8 pinstriping tape,,i removed it & plan on repainting the frame.


----------



## DUKE

> you remember showin with me? i had a green marblized 87 mazda with a tan phantom top and everything gold. i was at louisville lowrider too. Got a pic :dunno:


----------



## no joke

nice green candy four frames and its walk threw


----------



## no joke




----------



## BigNasty85Regal

My blue 91 sonoma n my homies 2 door blazer










FROM THE 218-715 Duluth, MN -N- Superior,Wis

*TWIN PORTZ*


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

3 wheeling the sonoma


----------



## no joke

nice clean truck


----------



## show-bound

TTMFT


----------



## GRS-HPR

dayum we need low low trucks here in australia


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe




----------



## BAGGD

Lovin' this topic.
First truck I got is this '91 mazda.
































Obviously been through some changes throughout the years and I just recently chopped the top. After baggin' it I decided to drag the $**t out of it. Loved it don't get me wrong but a frame can only take so much, especially when you use no plates or "blocks". :tears: 
Good thing I got another "virgin" truck to do it all over again and this time with some more knowledge. I really love the old school minis and Pure Insanity "3 time world champ" is one of my favorites among others. :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Three Seconds!!,.......That's all this guy posted was Three Seconds of bed dancing. :angry:


----------



## pacific coast

^^^talk about a teaser vid :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

:biggrin: Here's another Must See Video of old school bed dancers from Japan :biggrin: 





To Watch This Video Click Once On the Video then Click Once More On The Words "Watch On YouTube"


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Instead of becoming a post Whore, I'm simply editing my old post as to not create any new pages. Here's what my truck looks like now in Sep. 2010. 
I've added a Toyota bumper and a Chevy Blazer rear widow air-deflector, a Limo Boomerang Antenna and a chrome plated bug guard.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jul 31 2009, 07:40 PM~14642802
> *Ok so after 17 years of owning my truck I finally got a new paint job (with some body mods as well).  Here are some photos of what it looks like right now.
> 
> 
> *


nice truck but to make it fit that og look you need 15x8 daytons a ragtop on the shell and lower the torsion bars a little more in the front and thats my advise from a Desirable Ones member


----------



## pacific coast

I like the new blue color :biggrin:


----------



## no joke




----------



## butterbeam

just painted it


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Looking good. :thumbsup: Will this yellow Mini be in the Albuquerque chapter of Good Times?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## butterbeam

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Aug 31 2009, 05:44 PM~14940017
> *Looking good. :thumbsup:  Will this yellow Mini be in the Albuquerque chapter of Good Times?
> *



thanks :thumbsup: but no sir its not a traditional this is just my every day truck i have a 1983 malibu wagon hopper and a 1950 two door chevy coupe but i still love mini truckin it :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Aug 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14936580
> *just painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a GANG OF YELLER!!! Looks cool.


----------



## butterbeam

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 1 2009, 09:49 AM~14947081
> *Thats a GANG OF YELLER!!! Looks cool.
> *



thanks bro i was going for something different


----------



## butterbeam

here are some pic just got the rims put on


----------



## butterbeam




----------



## no joke

that truck looks ok for a little driver you just need to black out the yellow over spray on the under carriage maybe some pinstriping on the body to


----------



## butterbeam

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Sep 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14972615
> *that truck looks ok for a little driver you just need to black out the yellow over spray on the under carriage maybe some pinstriping on the body to
> *




i am takin care of that over spray this weekend and takin it to the striper tomarrow


----------



## no joke




----------



## Mr.OGFleetwood

still got the mini truck also for sale


----------



## no joke

thats a nice clean mazda to start a project or just to drive


----------



## pacific coast

Avila / No joke. Any updates on the new Desireable ones trucks ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 5 2009, 12:13 AM~14101246
> *
> *


Hey homie I sold the mazda! Im going to pick up a virgin s10 this week. i miss rollin on 13x7s :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15017565
> *Hey homie I sold the mazda! Im going to pick up a virgin s10 this week. i miss rollin on 13x7s :biggrin:
> *


 :0 No way! It's gone? Damn...

I look forward to seeing that S10 on 13s though! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14967907
> *here are some pic just got the rims put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Need to just hit the overspray with some black and your good to go.


----------



## domino

My Pops is tring to sale his lowrider mini truck. Its a 1990 Mazda B2200 with only 63,330 miles on it. This truck was perty well known in the late 90s early 2000s. It has been in just about every mag, and won all kinds of awards like best paint, best mural, best of show and hundreds of first place. It was also a radical bed dancer, and I dont think he was ever beat in that. This truck was also feature on the World Of Wheels tour. It has all kinds of chrome and murals of Jimmy Hendrix everywhere. I told him i would put it on here for him. Thats about all I know about it right now pm me with anymore ???.


----------



## pacific coast

Domino- your dads Mazda is a true show stopper...don't let him sell it .


----------



## Guero_joe11

Have you noticed in this day and time, most car clubs wont allow trucks? with the exceptions of a few bombs or maybe a hopper or dancer, no trucks. its really sad in a way. and if you do want your truck in a club you have the "truck clubs" of today and if you roll in there with switches instead of bags, they'll look at you funny. so really if you want a truck you gotta roll by yourself. or sell your truck and get a car. heres my old mini, was my 1st lowrider and Ill always have a special place in my heart for trucks. you can roll a g-body, or even an Impala but nothing brings back that old feeling of ridin in that mini...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Sep 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15035789
> *Have you noticed in this day and time, most car clubs wont allow trucks? with the exceptions of a few bombs or maybe a hopper or dancer, no trucks. its really sad in a way. and if you do want your truck in a club you have the "truck clubs" of today and if you roll in there with switches instead of bags, they'll look at you funny. so really if you want a truck you gotta roll by yourself. or sell your truck and get a car. heres my old mini, was my 1st lowrider and Ill always have a special place in my heart for trucks. you can roll a g-body, or even an Impala but nothing brings back that old feeling of ridin in that mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ACTUALLY. THE WAY TO BRING THE LOWRIDER MINI TRUCKS BACK TO THE MAIN STREAM IS TO RESTART UP LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK CLUBS LIKE BACK IN THE 80'S 90'S WHEN THEY WERE PLENTIFUL LIKE IT WAS IN CALI AND ELSE WHERE. WE GOT A NISSAN HARDBODY BUILT IN THE 90'S BACK IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT AND KICKIN BUTT AT EVERY LOWRIDER SHOW IT'S BEEN ENTERING IN THE MINI TRUCK CATAGORIES AT LOWRIDER SHOWS STILL LIKE IT WAS BUILT IN THE 90'S AS IS FROM BACK IN THE DAY! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guero_joe11

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 10 2009, 04:14 AM~15035820
> *ACTUALLY. THE WAY TO BRING THE LOWRIDER MINI TRUCKS BACK TO THE MAIN STREAM IS TO RESTART UP LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK CLUBS LIKE BACK IN THE 80'S 90'S WHEN THEY WERE PLENTIFUL LIKE IT WAS IN CALI AND ELSE WHERE. WE GOT A NISSAN HARDBODY BUILT IN THE 90'S BACK IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT AND KICKIN BUTT AT EVERY LOWRIDER SHOW IT'S BEEN ENTERING IN THE MINI TRUCK CATAGORIES AT LOWRIDER SHOWS STILL LIKE IT WAS BUILT IN THE 90'S AS IS FROM BACK IN THE DAY!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Pics?


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 9 2009, 04:31 PM~15030091
> *My Pops is tring to sale his lowrider mini truck. Its a 1990 Mazda B2200 with only 63,330 miles on it. This truck was perty well known in the late 90s early 2000s. It has been in just about every mag, and won all kinds of awards like best paint, best mural, best of show and hundreds of first place. It was also a radical bed dancer, and I dont think he was ever beat in that. This truck was also feature on the World Of Wheels tour. It has all kinds of chrome and murals of Jimmy Hendrix everywhere. I told him i would put it on here for him. Thats about all I know about it right now pm me with anymore ???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  I remember this truck in the magz... nice. GL on the sale


----------



## Zitro881

one of the best built trucks of its time. The truck has it all. It was called purple Haze also right?


----------



## scrape'n-by

i remember this truck back in 1996 at nopi nationals in atlanta


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Sep 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15017414
> *Avila / No joke. Any updates on the new Desireable ones trucks ?
> *











sssshhhhhhhh its coming


----------



## domino

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 9 2009, 06:31 PM~15030091
> *My Pops is tring to sale his lowrider mini truck. Its a 1990 Mazda B2200 with only 63,330 miles on it. This truck was perty well known in the late 90s early 2000s. It has been in just about every mag, and won all kinds of awards like best paint, best mural, best of show and hundreds of first place. It was also a radical bed dancer, and I dont think he was ever beat in that. This truck was also feature on the World Of Wheels tour. It has all kinds of chrome and murals of Jimmy Hendrix everywhere. I told him i would put it on here for him. Thats about all I know about it right now pm me with anymore ???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics


----------



## lowlyfe316

<center>






</center>


----------



## lowlyfe316




----------



## lowlyfe316




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Sep 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15035789
> *Have you noticed in this day and time, most car clubs wont allow trucks? with the exceptions of a few bombs or maybe a hopper or dancer, no trucks. its really sad in a way. and if you do want your truck in a club you have the "truck clubs" of today and if you roll in there with switches instead of bags, they'll look at you funny.
> *


most truck clubs wont allow spokes either.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14967907
> *here are some pic just got the rims put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Mellow Yellow, paint job came out real, people are gonna snap their necks when they do a double take.


----------



## atxdually

trying to do a dump bed ...anybody out here know the dimensions or the easier way to do it ...i got airbags on my nissan...so maybe i can use an airbag instead of hydros?? PICS..


----------



## atxdually

ttt


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@Sep 23 2009, 04:01 PM~15166120
> *trying to do a dump bed ...anybody out here know the dimensions or the easier way to do it ...i got airbags on my nissan...so maybe i can use an airbag instead of hydros??  PICS..
> *


Check the hydraulics section here and yes air bags have been used before for a single hinged bed dump. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=415938


----------



## atxdually

thanx bro.. we need to bring it back.....


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 12 2009, 12:25 AM~15057222
> *i remember this truck back in 1996 at nopi nationals in atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lamazdita

ttt


----------



## lamazdita

nice truck doing the same bringing it back


----------



## atxdually

ttt


----------



## MB671

heres one from the 90's

ExoticMinis Guam


----------



## el_rubee

any mini-trucks or blazers 4-sale or trade?
post them up...!


----------



## Zitro881

la mazdita, bad ass truck!!!!!! I always wanted to see an xtended cab cut


----------



## atxdually

lets see some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacific coast

Another old school vid from Japan...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1SpE64CJrI
Gotta love the look of these mini's !


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Oct 4 2009, 11:49 PM~15269282
> *any mini-trucks or blazers 4-sale or trade?
> post them up...!
> *










St. Louis Craigslist...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Oct 4 2009, 11:49 PM~15269282
> *any mini-trucks or blazers 4-sale or trade?
> post them up...!
> *










St. Louis Craigslist...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@Oct 13 2009, 05:36 PM~15346649
> *lets see some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *










I saw this old school mini truck at a car show a few weeks ago in Bellville,Ill.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@Oct 13 2009, 05:36 PM~15346649
> *lets see some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *










Not too bad for a old school mini truck... :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15354294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad for a old school mini truck... :biggrin:
> *


now thats a nice mazda 15x8 daytons and convert we need more of thoses


----------



## atxdually

i used to have one of these...but it was a 87 magenta isuzu pup..cant find no pictures...back in '93


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a pic of my Hardbody from a show in 2007.............


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13837885
> *Some more pics of the Desirable Ones -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## no joke

Desirable Ones nissan coming soon


----------



## 714uniques

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Nov 5 2009, 11:50 AM~15571220
> *Desirable Ones  nissan coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: anymore pics. of this one ?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

QUICK STOP N SAY WATZ UP WIT THE MINILOWRIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

No joke- cant wait till you guys bust out again. More pix of the truck please :biggrin: Found a user on You tube with several Super show vids from Japan from the early 90's !! What a trip to see it all again back how we used to roll...
http://www.youtube.com/user/koji7777#p/u/4/psIhUFbWMiI
http://www.youtube.com/user/koji7777#p/u/5/yb8Rjfvki0w


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Does anyone have photos of this Ford Ranger Mini that is currently hitting the car show curcit? This photo is from this years Tampa LRM show.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 10 2009, 10:47 AM~15620872
> *No joke- cant wait till you guys bust out again. More pix of the truck please  :biggrin:  Found a user on You tube with several Super show vids from Japan from the early 90's !! What a trip to see it all again back how we used to roll...
> http://www.youtube.com/user/koji7777#p/u/4/psIhUFbWMiI
> http://www.youtube.com/user/koji7777#p/u/5/yb8Rjfvki0w
> *


those were the best years for lowriding my truck is coming soon


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

Some nice min trucks allll up on here..I just got a 97 Nissan hardbody gonna rip it a part soon. :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Found some footage of the Desireable ones on this video........look @ the 4.14 - 4.32 part. Theres a white 720 & a candy gold Mazda b 2000. The logo on the Mazda is clear as day.......
http://www.youtube.com/user/shizzo59#p/u/120/VE31MN7VmJ0
Any more info on these trucks ? No joke I was wondering who built all the bed racks for your club back in the day ?


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15761474
> *Found some footage of the Desireable ones on this video........look @ the 4.14 - 4.32 part. Theres a white 720 & a candy gold Mazda b 2000. The logo on the Mazda is clear as day.......
> http://www.youtube.com/user/shizzo59#p/u/120/VE31MN7VmJ0
> Any more info on these trucks ? No joke I was wondering who built all the bed racks for your club back in the day ?
> *


ya thanks for the video ya the white nissan 720 should start getting worked on pretty soon Hi Low Hydraulics built all the bed racks back in the day back then it was called Mandos lifts which is Hi Lows owner mando hes in el paso texas now check out memory lane hi-low.net


----------



## pacific coast

Ok love the Hi-low site & the memory lane pix. How many Des. ones members still have thier trucks from back then if any?


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 25 2009, 05:29 PM~15782157
> *Ok love the Hi-low site & the memory lane pix. How many Des. ones members still have thier trucks from back then if any?
> *


OG trucks from back in the day its just mando from hi low my brother and me but we still talk to a couple guys that stay in touch and they want to start back up again so we will see what happings


----------



## THE ONE

my homies truck


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Nov 13 2009, 11:13 PM~15660892
> *Does anyone have  photos of this Ford Ranger Mini that is currently hitting the car show curcit? This photo is from this years Tampa LRM show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont have any pic's but i like the truck :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

here is mine back in 94"


----------



## pacific coast

Clean Toy Big Ray. I remember the SD Majestics chapter had a few show quality mini trucks rolling with them back in the day.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

HERES MINE 89'MAZDA :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@May 20 2009, 06:55 PM~13952097
> *:wow: This is a must see video clip!! :wow:  To play the video ether click twice in the window or right click then choose "wach on Youtube"
> I figure this footage was filmed in the USA but used in Japan because you may recognize allot of old school American bed dancers in the footage.
> SxnFF9RiV0E&feature=related
> *



that shit was koo!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Sep 18 2009, 08:02 PM~15123697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



memories :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 7 2009, 08:20 PM~15906714
> *memories  :thumbsup:
> *


anybody have or know where theres an og supershell like the one on that blue mazda


----------



## aleks594




----------



## aleks594




----------



## FPEREZII

* "Turn n Heads" still got it. 2009 WEGO Radical Champion. *:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

*TTT for the mini trucks.* :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Hell yea Turning heads still kicks @$$. One of my all time favorite mini trucks. I wish I could find the old photos I took of Turning Heads back in the early 90's when it was a lifted monster truck with swamp tires and Daytons. It also had the dancing bed and with Lowrider interior at that time too.


----------



## latinstyle91

dam these mini trucks bring back hella memories .i just bought a 87 mazda .an im going to work on it after the year.is there any mini truck club wiling to start a chapter here i cali hit me up i want to bring back the old school lowrider mini style back to life here in the valley


----------



## CUZICAN

Thinkin about getting a 91 mazda at the end of the month. With all this motivation I almost have to


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14967907
> *here are some pic just got the rims put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What size are these? 13x5's


----------



## vengence

ttt for the mini trucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Cool topic my first ride was a mazda mini truck convertible


----------



## lamazdita




----------



## pacific coast

Clean Mazda & it's a convertable!! Love the green too :biggrin:


----------



## EZY64




----------



## EZY64




----------



## EZY64




----------



## EZY64




----------



## biggboy

my old nissan truck back in 88'side tilt bed,and kandy paint,island riding... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what ever happend to the bed dancing catagory at the shows?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:00 PM~16156286
> *what ever happend to the bed dancing catagory at the shows?
> *



too much thought went into constructing one. not alot of patient, intelligent people around anymore :biggrin: it was nice though


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 2 2010, 10:54 AM~16160911
> *too much thought went into constructing one. not alot of patient, intelligent people around anymore  :biggrin:  it was nice though
> *


yea. tobad they aint around anymore. id sure love to of seen one in action.


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## butterbeam

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 17 2009, 06:02 AM~16007339
> *What size are these? 13x5's
> *



13X7


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Jan 13 2010, 01:21 PM~16278858
> *13X7
> *



Do they poke from under the fender or not. Did they bolt right up or did you shave anything. Just curious might be getting one of these trucks really soon :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

My Homie "Compita's" Truck









:0 :0 :0 :0 









:0


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 4 2009, 09:40 AM~15869539
> *Clean Toy Big Ray. I remember the SD Majestics chapter had a few show quality mini trucks rolling with them back in the day.
> *


who used to have that green mazda?


----------



## themadmexican

mine :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by unique image_@May 6 2009, 04:38 PM~13807010
> *had in high school back in 93 (casa grande az)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT KINDA METAL IS BEING USED FOR THE ROCKER CHROME ???


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 13 2010, 11:45 PM~16286254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Any pics of it all put together?


----------



## themadmexican




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 14 2010, 03:40 PM~16291851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah man! Loooks good


----------



## pacific coast

Damm this topic is blowin up !! 
Madmexican- sorry dont remember who rolled the green Mazda ...& clean 720 my man!
Riversidelowriding- the rockers used to be made out of stainless steel. Never rusted & shined up nice.
Art buck- nice Mazda, seen video of it gettin off @ the Majestics new years event.


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:00 PM~16156286
> *what ever happend to the bed dancing catagory at the shows?
> *


In my opinion the reason bed dancing competition faded out @ the shows is that the radical class guys took it to a whole new level to where the trucks were'nt even driveable anymore & that made it so hard to even compete in that class. 
Mind you the street class guys were tearing it up too with the 3, 4, 5 + rack setups.
Id like to see it come back, even it were an "exibition" only kind of deal. 
Big boy- way clean HB...thats the way i remember us rolling mini truck style :biggrin: I actually have a lead on those same rims. If i get em they will be polished & painted similar to yours.


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 14 2010, 07:56 PM~16294300
> *Yeah man! Loooks good
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16156286
> *what ever happend to the bed dancing catagory at the shows?
> *


just like anything else, it faded out. give it some time, it'll come back again...rather see bed dancing than having 10 gbodys stand up on nothing with dead weight in the trunk.


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 15 2010, 08:24 AM~16299698
> *Damm this topic is blowin up !!
> Madmexican- sorry dont remember who rolled the green Mazda ...& clean 720 my man!
> Riversidelowriding- the rockers used to be made out of stainless steel. Never rusted & shined up nice.
> Art buck- nice Mazda, seen video of it gettin off @ the Majestics new years event.
> *


Thanks. This Mazda used to be Big Tim's and used to be in the Majestics Phoenix and Glendale line-up back in the 90's









Same truck, it used to have chrome undercarriage and pearl white paint. Compita bought it changed it up! 

another recent pic before the remake:









After:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 15 2010, 11:06 AM~16301002
> *just like anything else, it faded out. give it some time, it'll come back again...rather see bed dancing than having 10 gbodys stand up on nothing with dead weight in the trunk.
> *


thats what i have been saying well said homie


----------



## switchhappy1

here is my daily 94 Toyota I'm saving up for some hydros. probably gonna change up the rims first though to standard 14's so they tuck


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 16 2010, 09:17 AM~16308576
> *here is my daily 94 Toyota  I'm saving up for some hydros. probably gonna change up the rims first though to standard 14's so they tuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean toy bro. i kinda regret trading my '89


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 16 2010, 09:17 AM~16308576
> *here is my daily 94 Toyota  I'm saving up for some hydros. probably gonna change up the rims first though to standard 14's so they tuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rims are perfect for that truck. Tucking tires is for big rims.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 16 2010, 10:17 AM~16308576
> *here is my daily 94 Toyota  I'm saving up for some hydros. probably gonna change up the rims first though to standard 14's so they tuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go ol'school and use 4x4 fenders to tuck deep wheels....
nice ride thou


----------



## switchhappy1

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 17 2010, 02:09 AM~16314487
> *go ol'school and use 4x4 fenders to tuck deep wheels....
> nice ride thou
> *


I could use 4x4 fenders but the back still wouldn't tuck though.


----------



## switchhappy1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 02:41 PM~16309778
> *Those rims are perfect for that truck. Tucking tires is for big rims.
> *


I personally like them to tuck in, still gonna have wires just gonna be 14's standard.


----------



## switchhappy1

this was my last truck a 1988 Toyota. not a lowrider but I still liked it, I regret going with air bags on that truck. only had the back done. the last two are to get a perspective on how much lift it got with the airbags mounted on the 4-link


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 17 2010, 06:39 AM~16315128
> *I could use 4x4 fenders but the back still wouldn't tuck though.
> *


4x4 bed sides....remove the inner seam sealer and unbolt and reattch...but you would have to repaint :happysad: 

just a thought


----------



## switchhappy1

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 17 2010, 04:00 PM~16317177
> *4x4 bed sides....remove the inner seam sealer and unbolt and reattch...but you would have to repaint :happysad:
> 
> just a thought
> *


I wanted to get 14's anyways so I was going to get them standard so I wouldn't have to go through a lot to tuck 13's. I plan on running a 4-link later on so I can hit crazy 3 wheels, so 14's are the best way to go for me.


----------



## EZY64

KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH THE NEONS HERE IN HOUSTON


----------



## burnslo

Just some old vidz of some bed dancers in japan...Back in the day ishh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb8Rjfvki0w


----------



## atx_ryda

ttt


----------



## SnakeShit

all the bed dancers and z racks...Were all those custom made or at one time did a company offer kits?


----------



## mrgervais

Hey domino does the hendrix truck still got the crazy tie dye interior?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by EZY64_@Jan 1 2010, 10:38 AM~16152991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## atxclassic




----------



## atxclassic




----------



## atxclassic




----------



## atxclassic




----------



## memories63

hell yeah i got a 86 s 10 nothing but i am going to take it back in the day...danceing bed and all


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by memories63_@Jan 20 2010, 12:07 PM~16351268
> *hell yeah i got a 86 s 10 nothing but i am going to take it back in the day...danceing bed and all
> *


Hell yeah do it to it brother 
:nicoderm:


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by EZY64_@Jan 18 2010, 06:22 PM~16329852
> *KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH THE NEONS HERE IN HOUSTON
> *


Hell yea :thumbsup: That's what's up, Dancing Bed with neon. 

I haven't installed the neon tubes that I bought, but I have installed my Bedrock neon sign.


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jan 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16338845
> *
> *


----------



## pacific coast

Vincente the Bedrock neon is way old school !!!


----------



## MB671




----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 24 2010, 11:33 PM~16400377
> *my 89' toy street dancer
> 
> *


wassup my che'lu :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZY64




----------



## pacific coast

Ezy64- thats a clean Isuzu... :biggrin:


----------



## EZY64

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 3 2010, 07:56 PM~16503841
> *Ezy64- thats a clean Isuzu... :biggrin:
> *


Thankx


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a pic of me cruising the HB.....


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I think I saw a thread somewhere here about the classic lowride trucks, and its really classic - black and white photos and you can see from the background that its about the 70's-80's.


----------



## pacific coast

A friend made a small video as a school project & im in it from .58 to 1.17 & then at the end again.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_sD1MMzSOY
:biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I want to have one like that...so old school and unique


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

:thumbsup: Right on pacific coast, thanks for the youtube link, I've been wanting to see a video of your dancing bed in action for some years now. Looks very good, If I remember right your dancing bed is powered by two batteries. How many batteries actually sit in the bed and get lifted when the bed dances? 

If you have any other videos of your truck in action please post the links.


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Feb 19 2010, 10:28 PM~16667057
> *:thumbsup: Right on pacific coast, thanks for the youtube link, I've been wanting to see a video of your dancing bed in action for some years now. Looks very good, If I remember right your dancing bed is powered by two batteries. How many batteries actually sit in the bed and get lifted when the bed dances?
> 
> If you have any other videos of your truck in action please post the links.
> *


Thanks Vincente. My rack holds 4 deep cell batteries but currently im only running 2. With 4 it really goes fast :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Check it out.......Guam boys tearing it up back in 2000 @ the 2.15 part of the video..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqPcUVsTko4
Looks like a 4 stage rack !!


----------



## spikekid999

TTT for more mazdas


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jan 19 2010, 11:16 AM~16338845
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## 87lolwlow

heres mine and its for sale $2500 as is or $3500 with extras is columbus,oh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 10:44 AM~16760154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT UP J.R GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 11:44 AM~16760150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I wish I could find a set of KMC SL-1s like those shown on the Mitsubishi truck you posted. Nice old pix 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 1 2010, 10:53 AM~16760214
> *WAT UP J.R GOODTIMES TTT
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Mar 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16764162
> *Man I wish I could find a set of KMC SL-1s like those shown on the Mitsubishi truck you posted.  Nice old pix
> :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE I GOT MORE PICS BUT I CANT FIND WILL POST LATER


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 09:38 AM~16760109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some nice pics homie, this is why i started this topic, if anybody knows of anyone selling a supershell for a longbed mazda b2000 let me know, i have two supershells that i bought from shell happy back in the day but those are for my nissans


----------



## pacific coast

Sweet back in the day pics Goodtimes ! Bringing back good memories. I saw a set of 15x10 reverse KMC turbo's @ a local swap meet last week for $100...i should've bought em. Anyways this is my Mazda from 1993 or so...








permanent convertable, dump bed & candy w/ flakes.


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC

Nice topic :thumbsup:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by 87lolwlow_@Mar 1 2010, 03:49 AM~16758098
> *heres mine and its for sale $2500 as is or $3500 with extras is columbus,oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice fully Muraled truck, I've never seen a shell with out a back window. Does the shell tilt open, how do you get access to the inside of the bed?


----------



## sdropnem

:wow: 






:0 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

damn...i just joined this site and was remembering my mini from the 80s/90's....typed in mini trucks to see if there's any og pics..and saw all these mini's...brings back a lot of memories.....i used to have an 87 nissan hardbody called "Up in Smoke" which i regretfully sold....imma look for some pics of it to post....one of the last shows i put it in...was San Diego LRM show...dont remember the year...96 or 97? i entered it in street..but i ended up getting 2nd place semi-custom...i even met B-Real at that show and he laughed when he saw the smoke and mota leafs i airbrushed in my door jambs and under the hood....i used to love to cruise it mostly...i only showed in about 4 shows......i got an 05 colorado..and i threw some 13's on it just for kicks....now i think im getting bitten again...i sold the 13's..imma get some 15s on low pros...im looking for a snugtop..haha..old habits die hard.......anyone know of a camper shell or snugtop..hit me up...crEEs


----------



## xXcrEEsXx




----------



## xXcrEEsXx

oh yeah i forgot to mention i had started a club down in the So. Cal desert...Valle De Coachella area.."Blvd Knights" back in 1995....i think theres still a couple of guys around..i hardly see them as i moved to the inland empire.....There was a chapter in San Diego..i lost touch though..


----------



## pacific coast

xXcrEEsXx I think i remember seeing your HB at that LRM show back in the day. & i do remember the SD chapter of Blvd knights CC. Saw them at a few local picnics...good times for sure.


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY...CAR & TRUCK CLUB... PICTURES TAKEN LATE 1989...IN OCEANSIDE CA....TTT :0 :wow:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2009, 12:16 AM~13749754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bothers 91 nissan hardbody! he bought it off the showroom floor back in 91. 2 weeks later he bought a set of 5 15x10 Crown Wire Wheels for it and dropped the spare kit on the back. He still haves the truck and it has never been cut for pumps or bags. He still rolls the Crowns and they still have the original Crown chips on the spinners. You dont see homies rolling like that anymore!  :biggrin: If you go to shows in SD or phoenix. You will might see him cruising in the truck to check out the show!   and he wont sell either! lol
> 
> I took this photo when we were cruising after the PHX LRM Back in march!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MADE MODELS BACK IN THE DAY LOOKED LIKE THAT LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 3 2009, 01:28 PM~13770549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend has this one and still cruises it. this one is in the east coast.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pacific coast

Amahury760 kool back in the day pix. Was wondering did Parker do your logo's ? He did our Pacific coast logo's from day one.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17164813
> *Amahury760 kool back in the day pix. Was wondering did Parker do your logo's ? He did our Pacific coast logo's from day one.
> *


YUP..HE DID HE STILL DOSSE SOME WORK FOR US ON THE PEDDAL CARS...AND BIKES ...CHECK OUT OUR CLUB TOPIC..HE ALSO DID THE STRYPING ON MY BROTHERS ORANGE GLASS HOUSE.....TTT HOMIE...


----------



## JohnnyGuam




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 7 2010, 11:39 AM~16540041
> *Heres a pic of me cruising the HB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 11 2010, 12:25 AM~17157554
> *xXcrEEsXx I think i remember seeing your HB at that LRM show back in the day. & i do remember the SD chapter of Blvd knights CC. Saw them at a few local picnics...good times for sure.
> *


right on....how long has it been since youve seen any of them? i ve been wanting to get a hold of them.......the S.D. shows were bomb


----------



## pacific coast

Oh man i think the last time i saw that plaque was at a picnic down @ J street marina way back in the day.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

Hers my mini........


----------



## calijay

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Apr 10 2010, 07:32 PM~17155064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of the colorado?


----------



## AndrewH

that colorado wouldnt look too bad lowered a little. I had 17s on mine cuz thats what it came with, and was afraid i wouldnt be able to pull off smaller wheels in those wheel wells.


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

no new pics...i sold the 13's ...i want to get 15's with 50's ....and put a snug top...80's style......the suspension is weird on this truck, on my nissan i put blocks on the leafs and turned the torsion bars..before i ended up putting hydros on it...but on this suspension putting smaller rims the gap in the wheel well is big but the suspension scrapes on speed bumps...i decided to keep it stock...im hoping to come up on a Monte to go all out on..so im saving my lifts for it...the colorado is gonna be my driver for a while


----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>25 years ago many mini truck club were formed in the LA area by x-members of different lowrider car clubs during the mid 80's. One of those mini truck clubs was a club called the "WEEKEND TOIZ So Cal". On Aug. 14, 2010 a "25 Year Reunion" will be taking place at Pathfinder Park in the City of Rowland Heights, CA at 10:00am till 9:00pm so if you were a member or just a hang around and would like to get together with some old friends then this will be the place to meet up at in Rowland Heights, CA on Saturday, Aug. 14, 2010  </span>*


----------



## calijay

> no new pics...i sold the 13's ...i want to get 15's with 50's ....and put a snug top...80's style......the suspension is weird on this truck, on my nissan i put blocks on the leafs and turned the torsion bars..before i ended up putting hydros on it...but on this suspension putting smaller rims the gap in the wheel well is big but the suspension scrapes on speed bumps...i decided to keep it stock...im hoping to come up on a Monte to go all out on..so im saving my lifts for it...the colorado is gonna be my driver for a while


IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/20p51mp.jpg[/IMG]








[/QUOTE]
ridin twenties, 2/3 lowered


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

> IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/20p51mp.jpg[/IMG]


ridin twenties, 2/3 lowered
[/quote]
thats pretty tight....what did you use to lower it? blocks in the back and drop spindles up front maybe?.......15x7 reverse are gonna look old school....


----------



## calijay

lowering springs in front, blocks in back.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 23 2010, 03:01 PM~17282672
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>25 years ago many mini truck club were formed in the LA area by x-members of different lowrider car clubs during the mid 80's.  One of those mini truck clubs was a club called the "WEEKEND TOIZ So Cal".  On Aug. 14, 2010 a "25 Year Reunion" will be taking place at Pathfinder Park in the City of Rowland Heights, CA at 10:00am till 9:00pm so if you were a member or just a hang around and would like to get together with some old friends then this will be the place to meet up at in Rowland Heights, CA on Saturday, Aug. 14, 2010  </span>
> *


Dam homie i remember weekend toys i was like ten years old and you know what i just live down the street from pathfinder park and i own 2 minis thats why i started this topic, i love the lowrider cars and am building one now but i grew up with the minis so they will never leave me :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## Amahury760

MY HOMIE' CHAVAS TRUCK...BACK IN1994 ...WICKED BED...








PICTURE FROM CLASSIC TOUCH...MINI TRUCK CLUB..IN OCEANSIDE..1994








RNJ HYDRUALICS ...AKA BLACK MAJIC HYDRUALICS. :0 :biggrin: 1994








HI TECH HYDRUALICS...1994...MEMBERS ONLY CAR SHOW... 








SOUTHERN COAST MINNI....MEMBERS ONLY SHOW...EL CAMINO HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## brian84corvette

this thread makes me wana build a z rack for the trunk lid of my car.
lol


----------



## pacific coast

Amahury760- The red 620 is Sal from TJ correct ? He had the baddest setup ever.
I remember seeing the silver Nissan at a few shows.
The S-10 was Danny's. He joined our club with a Tahoe & still has his logo. I believe thats him behind the truck in the pic.
I saw R & J hop a few vehcles @ the Majestics show back in 92.
Hi tech hydraulics was owned by Munchie , his shop was in El cajon.
What a flashback your pix are, keep em coming.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 25 2010, 07:43 PM~17299306
> *Amahury760- The red 620 is Sal from TJ correct ? He had the baddest setup ever.
> I remember seeing the silver Nissan at a few shows.
> The S-10 was Danny's. He joined our club with a Tahoe & still has his logo. I believe thats him behind the truck in the pic.
> I saw R & J hop a few vehcles @ the Majestics show back in 92.
> Hi tech hydraulics was owned by Munchie , his shop was in El cajon.
> What a flashback your pix are, keep em coming.
> *


WHATS UP ,,,PACIFIC COAST,,, YUP THAT WAS SAL'S TRUCK FROM SANYSIDRO,,,THATS ME W/ THE 20'S JERSY, THAT WAS HIM IN BACK OF THE TRUCK....I HAVE ALOT MORE PICTURES EVEN OF RNJ BACK WHEN AMIGOS CC USED TO HAVE THERE SHOWS @ THE OLD NAVY BASE IN SD... YUP THAT WAS MUNCHI'S TRUCK I THINK THAT WAS HIS SON ON THE BACK OF THE TRUCK,,,MUNCHIE PASSED AWAY A WHILE AGO ...I HAVE TO GO TO MY STORAGE AND PICK UP THE REST OF THE PICTURES YOULL TRIP OUT SO STAY POSTED...LATER HOMIE...


----------



## Amahury760

CHAVAS WICKED BED.....1992...SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## Amahury760

CLASSIC TOUCH MINNI...1994 ..MEMBERS ONLY CAR SHOW...ECHS OCEANSIDE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@May 8 2009, 10:17 AM~13825854
> *Here is a picture of my 89 Nissan at the 92 LRM Super Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is at the 93 Spring Super Show at the LA Coliseum... Dam that was along time ago! Great memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school on them porsche cookie cutters


----------



## Amahury760

SOCIETY FORCE..CC.. @ MEMEBRS ONLY SHOW..1994...








NOSOTROS..CAR N TRUCK CLUB..1994.....ECHS CAR SHOW...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@May 8 2009, 10:26 AM~13825942
> *One of the many shows at Huntington Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a Mini Truck show in So Cal some where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember the raspberry one on porsche alloys. I remember it from resolutions or bon ton truck run, fuck that was like 87 or so


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

heres the raspberry nissan king cab on alloys


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

old school good times


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16766498
> *those are some nice pics homie, this is why i started this topic, if anybody knows of anyone selling a supershell for a longbed mazda b2000 let me know, i have two supershells that i bought from shell happy back in the day but those are for my nissans
> *


the supershells were the shit, u would fully polish out the lips around the back window and sides. when they arrived at shell happy they would usually have to be put together. they came in the box in 3 sheets and u would assemble it unlike the snug tops


----------



## Skim




----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Amahury760- Hell yeah cant wait to see more of your old pix. I went to several shows @ the navy hospital & i even have a short video of Sals 620 & a white 720 in the bed dancing competition. 
Skim- keep those pix coming....those were the days & i hope they make a comeback.


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 23 2010, 03:01 PM~17282672
> *  TTT*


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 26 2010, 08:30 AM~17304277
> *Amahury760- Hell yeah cant wait to see more of your old pix. I went to several shows @ the navy hospital & i even have a short video of Sals 620 & a white 720 in the bed dancing competition.
> Skim- keep those pix coming....those were the days & i hope they make a comeback.
> *


SAL WAS A COOL HOMIE..HE ACTUALY LIFTED MY BROTHERS FIRST REGAL FOR FREE....I LOST TRACK OF HIM AFTER HE GOT DIVORCED..I WAS HIS GROUND MAN ..AND TRANSLATER .. :biggrin: LAST I HEARD HE WAS LIVING IN TJ..I WILL GET THE PICTURES THIS WEEKEND ,,,SO STAY POSTED..


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a vid of Sal's 620 .........
http://www.youtube.com/user/ruortiz#p/u/5/nLSi7LMkOPk
I believe this is right before he retired the truck.


----------



## pacific coast

I scanned a few of my old pix finally today.
Steve "jesus" loa Majestics CC....pic taken 93-94








J st. picnic Chula vista 95








Ive got boxes of pix to scan so stay tuned.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## 83lowlow

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Fonzoh

I THINK I WANNA GET A 83 NISSAN NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 27 2010, 12:03 PM~17318709
> *Heres a vid of Sal's 620 .........
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ruortiz#p/u/5/nLSi7LMkOPk
> I believe this is right before he retired the truck.
> *


KOOL HOMIE..I WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE TRUCK..I HEARD HE HAD SOLD IT TO A MUSEUM HERE IN SAN DIEGO...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 10:32 PM~17301813
> *heres the raspberry nissan king cab on alloys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was my homie Jim Paveltich's nissan. He sold to a girl name Jen in Syndicate and she re did it. Ill have to find pictures some where.


----------



## no joke

dam homies you guys have been posting some nice pictures keep it up


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup:


----------



## robkool

> _Originally posted by Avila_@May 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13837885
> *Some more pics of the Desirable Ones -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The red candied Toyota with the dragon murals & 20x20 display was Jessie Marquez's "Serious Threat"... Was one the the cleanest on the lowrider show circuit besides Derrick's 85 Nissan "Wrapped With Envy"...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17329143
> *That was my homie Jim Paveltich's nissan. He sold to a girl name Jen in Syndicate and she re did it. Ill have to find pictures some where.
> *


that shit was fresh. I remember when a set of porsche alloys on a nissan king cab was all I wanted out of life itself. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17326807
> *I THINK I WANNA GET A 83 NISSAN NOW :biggrin:
> *


I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale  I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin: 


Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin: 

Tires: 
BFG euro 195x50
Semperit 195x50
Fulda 195x50
Eagle G/T 195x50

rims:
15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
15x8 or 10" Rikens
15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths

non deep dish

Porsche alloys
porsche cookie cutters
Ronal 5 stars
GS Weds
Centras
Enkei spiderwebs
Elite 5 stars
Fittipaldis
Momos

fads lol,

Targa tops / hollywood tops
Removable hard tops tops
Ski Racks
Scizzor lifts
Diamond and Z racks
phantom tops
full shell pahntom tops
phantom safari tops
Super shells
Snug Tops with no side windows
Snug with the blazer windows
4 Runner shell
Pathfinder shell
tandem axles in the back

Elizer hook up your graphics
get some ribbon graphics 
or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down

California Accessories in San berdoo
Shell Happy
Performance Plus

Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
L.A. Disco
disco chicks with teased hair
Hollywood Blvd
Castle Park in Riverside
having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh: 


putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
selling your back bumper the day you got your truck 
painting everything white
not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
getting a ticket for doing just that
chroming the lower valence under your bumper
putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
a WINK mirror
baby turbo side mirrors
stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
Atomic 15" woofers
Kenwood 999 pull out decks
hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
orion amps
zapco amps
blowing up cheap swap meet amps
having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket



 you know u miss that shit.


----------



## pacific coast

Skim- alot of those mods ive either done & or still have on my 85 720 K/C daily driver :biggrin: 
Those WERE the days. EVERY weekend rolling to the spot & all you see are custom mini's !!!


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 01:57 AM~17349107
> *I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale   I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin:
> Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> 
> Tires:
> BFG euro 195x50
> Semperit 195x50
> Fulda 195x50
> Eagle G/T 195x50
> 
> rims:
> 15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
> 15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
> 15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
> 15x8 or 10" Rikens
> 15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
> 15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths
> 
> non deep dish
> 
> Porsche alloys
> porsche cookie cutters
> Ronal 5 stars
> GS Weds
> Centras
> Enkei spiderwebs
> Elite 5 stars
> Fittipaldis
> Momos
> 
> fads lol,
> 
> Targa tops / hollywood tops
> Removable hard tops tops
> Ski Racks
> Scizzor lifts
> Diamond and Z racks
> phantom tops
> full shell pahntom tops
> phantom safari tops
> Super shells
> Snug Tops with no side windows
> Snug with the blazer windows
> 4 Runner shell
> Pathfinder shell
> tandem axles in the back
> 
> Elizer hook up your graphics
> get some ribbon graphics
> or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down
> 
> California Accessories in San berdoo
> Shell Happy
> Performance Plus
> 
> Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
> L.A. Disco
> disco chicks with teased hair
> Hollywood Blvd
> Castle Park in Riverside
> having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
> belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh:
> putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
> 4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
> Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
> putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
> Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
> Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
> selling your back bumper the day you got your truck
> painting everything white
> not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
> converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
> erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
> stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
> getting a ticket for doing just that
> chroming the lower valence under your bumper
> putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
> a WINK mirror
> baby turbo side mirrors
> stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
> Atomic 15" woofers
> Kenwood 999 pull out decks
> hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
> orion amps
> zapco amps
> blowing up cheap swap meet amps
> having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
> rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket
> you know u miss that shit.
> *


dam homie u got everything right on the money i got 2 supershells for myself and looking for a third  fuldas were the shit on 15x8 daytons


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 30 2010, 09:54 AM~17350659
> *Skim- alot of those mods ive either done & or still have on my 85 720 K/C daily driver  :biggrin:
> Those WERE the days. EVERY weekend rolling to the spot & all you see are custom mini's !!!
> *


hell yeah man my boy rene still has his 84 toyota xtra cab long bed with the solid snug top on porsche alloys and it has all the mini truck run stickers up the side of the windshield. His platses say stabncbn (stabbin Cabin) his wife hates that lol.
it just chills in his garage in Palmdale. He wont ever sell it. 2 many good memories he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Apr 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17355895
> *dam homie u got everything right on the money i got 2 supershells for myself and looking for a third   fuldas were the shit on 15x8 daytons
> *


my favorite tires were the fuldas and semperit 195x50s remember the ugliest 195x50s were Falkens.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 30 2010, 09:54 AM~17350659
> *Skim- alot of those mods ive either done & or still have on my 85 720 K/C daily driver  :biggrin:
> Those WERE the days. EVERY weekend rolling to the spot & all you see are custom mini's !!!
> *


hey u got any pics (if u posted them already tell me I probably missed them) :0


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 02:57 AM~17349107
> *I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale   I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin:
> Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> 
> Tires:
> BFG euro 195x50
> Semperit 195x50
> Fulda 195x50
> Eagle G/T 195x50
> 
> rims:
> 15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
> 15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
> 15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
> 15x8 or 10" Rikens
> 15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
> 15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths
> 
> non deep dish
> 
> Porsche alloys
> porsche cookie cutters
> Ronal 5 stars
> GS Weds
> Centras
> Enkei spiderwebs
> Elite 5 stars
> Fittipaldis
> Momos
> 
> fads lol,
> 
> Targa tops / hollywood tops
> Removable hard tops tops
> Ski Racks
> Scizzor lifts
> Diamond and Z racks
> phantom tops
> full shell pahntom tops
> phantom safari tops
> Super shells
> Snug Tops with no side windows
> Snug with the blazer windows
> 4 Runner shell
> Pathfinder shell
> tandem axles in the back
> 
> Elizer hook up your graphics
> get some ribbon graphics
> or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down
> 
> California Accessories in San berdoo
> Shell Happy
> Performance Plus
> 
> Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
> L.A. Disco
> disco chicks with teased hair
> Hollywood Blvd
> Castle Park in Riverside
> having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
> belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh:
> putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
> 4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
> Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
> putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
> Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
> Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
> selling your back bumper the day you got your truck
> painting everything white
> not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
> converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
> erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
> stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
> getting a ticket for doing just that
> chroming the lower valence under your bumper
> putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
> a WINK mirror
> baby turbo side mirrors
> stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
> Atomic 15" woofers
> Kenwood 999 pull out decks
> hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
> orion amps
> zapco amps
> blowing up cheap swap meet amps
> having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
> rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket
> you know u miss that shit.
> *


Bro you forgot the twin-tip Ansa tailpipes! :biggrin:


----------



## skrapinsask

Currently working on my first air project, 1990 mazda b2200 on 17" powder coated wires





































isn't fulled layed out in this picture because the suspension was pulled for sandblasting and the jack wouldnt let me get it low enough.

I have currently just finished the front air ride and am about to begin the back half


----------



## skrapinsask

tried to edit post to make pictures smaller but cant figure out how to edit


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 01:57 AM~17349107
> *I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale   I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin:
> Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> 
> Tires:
> BFG euro 195x50
> Semperit 195x50
> Fulda 195x50
> Eagle G/T 195x50
> 
> rims:
> 15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
> 15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
> 15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
> 15x8 or 10" Rikens
> 15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
> 15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths
> 
> non deep dish
> 
> Porsche alloys
> porsche cookie cutters
> Ronal 5 stars
> GS Weds
> Centras
> Enkei spiderwebs
> Elite 5 stars
> Fittipaldis
> Momos
> 
> fads lol,
> 
> Targa tops / hollywood tops
> Removable hard tops tops
> Ski Racks
> Scizzor lifts
> Diamond and Z racks
> phantom tops
> full shell pahntom tops
> phantom safari tops
> Super shells
> Snug Tops with no side windows
> Snug with the blazer windows
> 4 Runner shell
> Pathfinder shell
> tandem axles in the back
> 
> Elizer hook up your graphics
> get some ribbon graphics
> or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down
> 
> California Accessories in San berdoo
> Shell Happy
> Performance Plus
> 
> Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
> L.A. Disco
> disco chicks with teased hair
> Hollywood Blvd
> Castle Park in Riverside
> having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
> belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh:
> putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
> 4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
> Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
> putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
> Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
> Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
> selling your back bumper the day you got your truck
> painting everything white
> not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
> converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
> erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
> stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
> getting a ticket for doing just that
> chroming the lower valence under your bumper
> putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
> a WINK mirror
> baby turbo side mirrors
> stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
> Atomic 15" woofers
> Kenwood 999 pull out decks
> hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
> orion amps
> zapco amps
> blowing up cheap swap meet amps
> having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
> rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket
> you know u miss that shit.
> *


 :biggrin: what about MR.J's the girls were head doctors


----------



## Guest




----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 02:57 AM~17349107
> *I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale   I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin:
> Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> 
> Tires:
> BFG euro 195x50
> Semperit 195x50
> Fulda 195x50
> Eagle G/T 195x50
> 
> rims:
> 15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
> 15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
> 15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
> 15x8 or 10" Rikens
> 15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
> 15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths
> 
> non deep dish
> 
> Porsche alloys
> porsche cookie cutters
> Ronal 5 stars
> GS Weds
> Centras
> Enkei spiderwebs
> Elite 5 stars
> Fittipaldis
> Momos
> 
> fads lol,
> 
> Targa tops / hollywood tops
> Removable hard tops tops
> Ski Racks
> Scizzor lifts
> Diamond and Z racks
> phantom tops
> full shell pahntom tops
> phantom safari tops
> Super shells
> Snug Tops with no side windows
> Snug with the blazer windows
> 4 Runner shell
> Pathfinder shell
> tandem axles in the back
> 
> Elizer hook up your graphics
> get some ribbon graphics
> or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down
> 
> California Accessories in San berdoo
> Shell Happy
> Performance Plus
> 
> Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
> L.A. Disco
> disco chicks with teased hair
> Hollywood Blvd
> Castle Park in Riverside
> having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
> belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh:
> putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
> 4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
> Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
> putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
> Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
> Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
> selling your back bumper the day you got your truck
> painting everything white
> not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
> converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
> erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
> stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
> getting a ticket for doing just that
> chroming the lower valence under your bumper
> putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
> a WINK mirror
> baby turbo side mirrors
> stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
> Atomic 15" woofers
> Kenwood 999 pull out decks
> hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
> orion amps
> zapco amps
> blowing up cheap swap meet amps
> having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
> rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket
> you know u miss that shit.
> *



























DON'T FORGET RODNEY THE RAT..RATICAL AND HIS RATICAL KITS,PIC OF THE MAZDA.. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

flash back, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2010, 01:24 AM~17363608
> *hey u got any pics (if u posted them already tell me I probably missed them) :0
> *


My DD 720. Flipped emblems, pink cell antena & Ansa dual exhaust tip...
















clamp on Wink mirror & 8 ball shifter...








& some ST rims that im restoring......


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

damn im looking for a snugtp without windows for my chevy colorado.....or anything close...im putting some 15 rev knockoffs on it....whats a super shell?


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

i looked for ratical tops...with no luck..they went out of business......


----------



## mrgervais

I grew up always wanting a s10 with the canopy with no windows. I remember back in like 93 when my parents went to put a canopy on my dads truck I was like 8 I begged him to put one on his truck...


----------



## mrgervais

And yall forgot the boomerang limo antenna!


----------



## biggboy

ST's I HAD RESTORED AND POLISHED,COLOR MATCHED. ON MY HARD BODY BACK IN 88' :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

REMEMBERING WHAT I DID TO MINE,BRUSHED ON AIRCRAFT PAINT REMOVER TO GET ALL COATING OF THE RIM,THEN WET SANDED THE WHOLE RIM WITH 600 GRIT.THEN USED A DRILL AND A DRILL BIT,GOT A OLD BED SHEET FROM MY MOM. RIPPED IT UP TO LONG STRIPS,TIED IT AND WRAPPED IT AROUND THE BIT.AND USED MOTHERS POLISH AND POLISHED IT OUT..I WAS 17 YRS OLD THEN :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17366112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T FORGET RODNEY THE RAT..RATICAL AND HIS RATICAL KITS,PIC OF THE MAZDA.. :biggrin:
> *


Damn Ronal R9's wheels...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 01:28 AM~17349067
> *that shit was fresh. I remember when a set of porsche alloys on a nissan king cab was all I wanted out of life itself. :biggrin:
> *


We resurecting a 720 right now. It will change mini truckin again just like we did with the last look..


----------



## pacific coast

REMEMBERING WHAT I DID TO MINE,BRUSHED ON AIRCRAFT PAINT REMOVER TO GET ALL COATING OF THE RIM,THEN WET SANDED THE WHOLE RIM WITH 600 GRIT.THEN USED A DRILL AND A DRILL BIT,GOT A OLD BED SHEET FROM MY MOM. RIPPED IT UP TO LONG STRIPS,TIED IT AND WRAPPED IT AROUND THE BIT.AND USED MOTHERS POLISH AND POLISHED IT OUT..I WAS 17 YRS OLD THEN 
I did use paint stripper to remove the coating,,then wet sanded witj 400 then 600. I used a Dremel on the rough parts, those areas will be painted.
Ive also heard that muriatic acid [for pools] will strip EVERYTHING off of the rim & get it ready for polishing. But....wear eye & hand protection because of the acid.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 3 2010, 11:56 AM~17374167
> *REMEMBERING WHAT I DID TO MINE,BRUSHED ON AIRCRAFT PAINT REMOVER TO GET ALL COATING OF THE RIM,THEN WET SANDED THE WHOLE RIM WITH 600 GRIT.THEN USED A DRILL AND A DRILL BIT,GOT A OLD BED SHEET FROM MY MOM. RIPPED IT UP TO LONG STRIPS,TIED IT AND WRAPPED IT AROUND THE BIT.AND USED MOTHERS POLISH AND POLISHED IT OUT..I WAS 17 YRS OLD THEN
> I did use paint stripper to remove the coating,,then wet sanded witj 400 then 600. I used a Dremel on the rough parts, those areas will be painted.
> Ive also heard that muriatic acid [for pools] will strip EVERYTHING off of the rim & get it ready for polishing. But....wear eye & hand protection because of the acid.
> *


Easy off oven clean and also drain-o will eat the coating off as well. There is a topic on preping aluminum for polishing here on LIL. Just have to search for it.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 11 2009, 09:29 PM~13858543
> *Good topic. Avila i remember seeing the Desireable ones cruise to the Mini truck council meetings @ Legg lake back in the early 90's & have pics i need to scan. Hers my 94 Hardbody that i cruise every week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie did u take any pics from the Desirable Ones back in the day post them


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 23 2009, 03:44 PM~13669465
> *heres my old mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Esta mini casi se parese a la mia en la pintura


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 3 2010, 06:17 PM~17377608
> *hey homie did u take any pics from the Desirable Ones back in the day post them
> *


I actually went through some of my pix the other day & found some of the Desireable ones @ the council meeting. Lemme take some pix of them & ill post em up. You will have a flashback im sure :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Ok sorry for the bad quality but...........pix taken @ Legg lake in El monte prob. back in 91 or so...








the logo on the HB is Nu minis i believe & Desireable ones had at least 10 trucks there.
I have more pix to go through as soon as i find them.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 3 2010, 07:09 PM~17378981
> *Ok sorry for the bad quality but...........pix taken @ Legg lake in El monte prob. back in 91 or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the logo on the HB is Nu minis i believe & Desireable ones had at least 10 trucks there.
> I have more pix to go through as soon as i find them.
> *


your my buddy :biggrin: that was us keep them coming homie, nice flash backs that was in 1990


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 3 2010, 12:18 PM~17373771
> *Damn Ronal R9's wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah I forgot about the maxima headlights :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 2 2010, 08:23 PM~17368258
> *My DD 720. Flipped emblems, pink cell antena & Ansa dual exhaust tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clamp on Wink mirror & 8 ball shifter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & some ST rims that im restoring......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice man thats nostalgic for reals. We used to take our wheels to Rainbow Polishing off Rosemead in El Monte, George used to hook them up like 50 bucks a rim fully polished. I remember the first time I hand polished a set of rims and it took so long I said never again lol. 
Cool thing is now theres a lot more tire sizes then there was back then. They have 195x45 for 14' wheels and back then I think 185x60 was the smallest u could find.


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a spy pic of a blue nissan coming out maybe i should post it :0


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 3 2010, 09:44 PM~17382071
> *i got a spy pic of a blue nissan coming out maybe i should post it  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## elhippie64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2010, 01:08 AM~17383891
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice frame :0 ,,, how bout a spy pic of the body


----------



## dropnstylez

im doin up a 98 ranger and need some help with the rear. Can i get some pics of some of the rear cylinder set ups? and whats a good spring size up front? 2 pumps 6 batts 4 cyl. motor. im thinking 2.5 but its a shot in the dark lol.


----------



## STR8RIDA

some pics I found today .....


----------



## STR8RIDA




----------



## Skim

oh shit the 300zx rims on the red toyota. i forgot about that lol


----------



## STR8RIDA

before ....









after it saw he inside of my booth - 1994


----------



## no joke

thats some OG pics right there


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump....TTT


----------



## elcora31

i'm interested in trading ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA




----------



## elcora31

TTT.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin: hey Skim what about those 5.0 rags bacc in day


----------



## delinquint 61

the homies jose's truck painted,jucied,and hooked up 90-91 still shows it,this pic from new years day 2010
the last mini truck of DelinquentZ C.C.now only imps 64 and older but one rule that hasnt,gota roll real Dana's. :thumbsup: 








sorry bout da pic.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@May 12 2010, 11:33 PM~17474116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homies jose's truck painted,jucied,and hooked up 90-91 still shows it,this pic from new years day 2010
> the last mini truck of DelinquentZ C.C.now only imps 64 and older but one rule that hasnt,gota roll real Dana's. :thumbsup:
> 
> sorry bout da pic.
> *


now thats what am talking about cleanass S10 smooth front bumper, OG supershell with ragtop, clean paint, gold daytons thats why i started this topic


----------



## delinquint 61

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17481397
> *now thats what am talking about cleanass S10 smooth front bumper, OG supershell with ragtop, clean paint, gold daytons thats why i started this topic
> *


thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+May 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13871965-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little something that changed the mini truck game circa 1996.
> THE LAST LOOK,Kal Koncepts Built and is still hitting the show circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn i remember this truck from when i was little :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 06:12 PM~14287485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a bad ass toy w/ the 4 runner shell :cheesy: if i still had my 4 runner thats what it would look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 07:40 PM~14642802
> *Ok so after 17 years of owning my truck I finally got a new paint job (with some body mods as well).  Here are some photos of what it looks like right now.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck yeah looks clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14967907
> *here are some pic just got the rims put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.OGFleetwood_@Sep 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14977216
> *still got the mini truck also for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch is bad


----------



## beentheredonethat6

redoing hydros frame ready end summer


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 15 2010, 01:49 PM~17499204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redoing hydros frame ready end summer
> *


 :cheesy: that bitch is clean :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Hey you So cal guys check this!!!!!! Ran into a guy last night who used to be in the club "mini racers" back in the 80's-90's. He has lots of pix he's going to email to me soon & of course ill post here. He had a topless 720 with a multi stage 720 that they hooked up in the garage!


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 16 2010, 08:30 PM~17509791
> *Hey you So cal guys check this!!!!!! Ran into a guy last night who used to be in the club "mini racers" back in the 80's-90's. He has lots of pix he's going to email to me soon & of course ill post here. He had a topless 720 with a multi stage 720 that they hooked up in the garage!
> *


whats his name, a buddy of my brothers was in mini racers before my brother brought him to Desirable Ones but they were still cool with mini racers and cruised togther, hey do u have anymore Desirable pictures


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 16 2010, 09:30 PM~17509791
> *Hey you So cal guys check this!!!!!! Ran into a guy last night who used to be in the club "mini racers" back in the 80's-90's. He has lots of pix he's going to email to me soon & of course ill post here. He had a topless 720 with a multi stage 720 that they hooked up in the garage!
> *


 :0 alot of them started out with bad ass bugs then went to trucks


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 15 2010, 01:49 PM~17499204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redoing hydros frame ready end summer
> *


----------



## delinquint 61

i know a guy tony that said hes an origanal desirable one.im try to get pics from him, i been hanging out with him at shows for over a year and just started talking minis this sun.
we were at the best of freinds and king of kings show and started talking minitrucks cause it seemed like my homies truck and was getting attention and a few more trucks @ the show


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 16 2010, 11:57 PM~17511625
> *whats his name, a buddy of my brothers was in mini racers before my brother brought him to Desirable Ones but they were still cool with mini racers and cruised togther, hey do u have anymore Desirable pictures
> *


He gave me his business card, the name on it is Leonel del cid.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@May 17 2010, 08:09 PM~17521321
> *i know a guy tony that said hes an origanal desirable one.im try to get pics from him, i been hanging out with him at shows for over a year and just started talking minis this sun.
> we were at the best of freinds and king of kings show and started talking minitrucks cause it seemed like my homies truck and was getting attention and a few more trucks @ the show
> *


ya tony was a og member and my brother bought his truck after tony retired so he had two trucks at one time, but later sold it hit me up on the pm with his number tell him my brother noe of downey wants his number, the guy that bought his yellow nissan


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17523765-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17523769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean but never really liked the dually look :thumbsdown:


----------



## leo

My first Low with two differnt paint jobs


----------



## lamazdita

:guns: s.a. tx.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17523765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats was the baddest truck ever back then.. When he changed it gold it murdered everything...


----------



## 2low2cruise




----------



## JUCD64




----------



## pacific coast

Found another You tube video with 2 Mazdas from Japan. One is @ 3.50 w/ a multi stage bed & the other is at 5.27.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3G-4zciKyY...KE&feature=grec


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY QEUSTION FOR THE TRUCK GUY'S IJUST GOT A NISSAN HARDBODY FOR SON IT'S FIRST CAR IT WAS FREE AND I THINK IT'S 86-89 WE ARE GOING TO FIX IT UP AND BAG IT BUT HE WANTS TO RUN 13X7 REV. WIRES ON IT WILL THEY FIT OR DO I NEED TO GET 13X7 STANDARDS TO HAVE THE TRUCK LAY OUT AND TUCK THE WHEELS???? ANY HELP WOUL BE GREAT 

THANKS


----------



## themadmexican

if you want it to tuck then standards is the way to go. with the reverse the wheels will stick out a little and the truck will sit on the fenders/quarters.


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@May 26 2010, 12:50 PM~17610349
> *if you want it to tuck then standards is the way to go. with the reverse the wheels will stick out a little  and the truck will sit on the fenders/quarters.
> *


thats what i thought homie thanks for the info and yea my son want it layed out


----------



## sdropnem

Quote=JUCD64,May 25 2010, 05:15 AM




























I used to have rims on the Caprice that looked alot like those, they were roadsters :biggrin: 

:wow: startin'em young on the hydros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Does anyone know of a way to save these videos from YouTube?

HvfAW8uH1aM&feature=related
ltmefEK8IqE&feature=related
DuD0nrzWo40&NR=1


----------



## pacific coast

Vincente those vids are awesome!! Looks like the dancing beds are making a comeback in Japan.
There is a way to save You tube videos. You need to Google "You tube downloader" & download that program. You tube videos are FLV files. Hope that helps, ive not done it yet. The info comes from my wife :biggrin:


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 28 2010, 08:32 PM~17637078
> *Vincente those vids are awesome!! Looks like the dancing beds are making a comeback in Japan.
> There is a way to save You tube videos. You need to Google "You tube downloader" & download that program. You tube videos are FLV files. Hope that helps, ive not done it yet. The info comes from my wife  :biggrin:
> *


?
they never went out of style there


----------



## BADBOY

I have a 2001 s-10 i want to just tilt the bed i have a 2 pump setup brand new that was for a car im in michigan cant find no one here to do it i will travel if its in the midwest can someone HELP! me


----------



## TheKrush

> some pics I found today .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dancing bed on this Mazda is now chrome and on my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Please post some photos of your Orange Krush Mazda Bed Dancing Mini or videos if you have them. I saw you truck at the 2007 Super Show in Vegas very clean, :thumbsup: do you drive the truck on the street or is it strictly for show only?


----------



## STR8RIDA

> some pics I found today .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dancing bed on this Mazda is now chrome and on my truck.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on UCE
> Your rides looking good I remember it from way back then too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 1940chevy

Man what a trip Wouldnt of thought of somebody ever even talking about the mini truck days anymore. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Heres mine at 53 seconds in to the firme hyna video from Proper Dos .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in3OzWLEgjI


----------



## 2low2cruise




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:09 AM~17515530
> *:0 alot of them started out with bad ass bugs then went to trucks
> *


*There were a lot of us that came from low rider car clubs and started mini truck clubs in the mid 80's. I built my one and only 1984 Nissan long bed and and it was an automatic and as soon as I got it home me and some homies cut the roof off and made it so it could be put back on and off all with stuff from the hardware store and I pulled out the interior and redid it in black tweed. Then with its new black paint job and candy patterns painted by Gilbert Melendez from TECHNIQUES EAST LA (now from LIFESTYLE) and in 1985 I took it to a LIFESTYLE Attractions car show at the LA Sports Arena and I took home 2nd place for my mini truck in its class. This August I'm getting together with all of my mini truck friends here 25 years later. You are right I did have a 65 Bug with factory crank sunroof and Alloys and slammed to the ground also but low riding has always been my true love but I had a great time doing it and have great memories. Much respect to mini truckers keep doing what your doing.*


----------



## ART LOKS

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 26 2010, 06:01 AM~17608288
> *HEY QEUSTION FOR THE TRUCK GUY'S IJUST GOT A NISSAN HARDBODY FOR SON IT'S FIRST CAR IT WAS FREE AND I THINK IT'S 86-89 WE ARE GOING TO FIX IT UP AND BAG IT BUT HE WANTS TO RUN 13X7 REV. WIRES ON IT WILL THEY FIT OR DO I NEED TO GET 13X7 STANDARDS TO HAVE THE TRUCK LAY OUT AND TUCK THE WHEELS????    ANY HELP WOUL BE GREAT
> 
> THANKS
> *


check it out homie 13x7reverse the front hit jus a bit.





















<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17406406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these trucks from around spokane the trucks and some of the spots look familiar by Oppurtunity


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 9 2010, 11:40 AM~17738744
> *are these trucks from around spokane the trucks and some of the spots look familiar by Oppurtunity
> *


Yeah the top pic is the old 2 swabbies parking lot out on Sprague 
the top 4 pics are Spokane trucks 
the black toyota and white nissan with Bart on the hood were Spokane Jokers Wild rides
the bottom one was mine - pres of Tri-Cities Jokers Wild chapter


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Hey ART LOKS, very nice White Juiced Hard Body. Did you have to reinforce the frame ? Or can Hard Bodys handle it with out reinforcement.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

My old S10 :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17755132
> *My old S10 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie i like the old school wheels  and then the supershell after


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## pacific coast

Love the tilt bed......!


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*For Sale Or Trade*


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump...TTT


----------



## pacific coast

Heres my hardbody from back in 2003........


----------



## tequilero80

NO DEFECT was the shit back in them days came out in alot of mags any info on that sweet mazda :wow:


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## ro4life66

..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 30 2010, 01:14 PM~17927823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop spamming foo :uh:


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Aug 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14936580
> *just painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO BAD THE FRAMES ALL TWEAKED


----------



## ro4life66

:0


----------



## ///Juan

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 09:23 PM~17301690
> *old school on them porsche cookie cutters
> *


Hey Skim, never met you before but I've seen you at allot of VW shows with the Folk's. I still have that Nissan but the Cutter's are gone, it had some earlies as well at one point. I have a set of 16x6 Fuchs for it and I'm redoing the truck once I finsh a 65 Sub I'm doing in a Resto-Custom style. 

I have been talking with Colorado Customs about making replica Fuchs in 18" and 20"


----------



## ///Juan

I went to Japan back in Nov of 09 and they are doing a great job of keeping the old school alive.

Enjoy.


----------



## ///Juan

While in Japan I went to a truck show called Truck Masters right outside of Yokohama Japan.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@Jul 1 2010, 09:23 AM~17935176
> *While in Japan I went to a truck show called Truck Masters right outside of Yokohama Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











THATS THE SHIT THERE


----------



## ///Juan




----------



## ///Juan




----------



## Esoteric

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: was that crazy b 2000 with the full cab lift there last i heard i changed a few hands


----------



## ///Juan




----------



## ///Juan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 1 2010, 09:46 AM~17935728
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: was that crazy b 2000 with the full cab lift there last i heard i changed a few hands
> *


No it wasn't there. I think the same guy that built that blue Mazda in my picture is working on it. Conntinental Kings is the shop.


----------



## ///Juan

I met up with this group 5+ hours outside of Yokohama in Nagoya and we all cruised together to the show in the middle of the night.


----------



## ///Juan




----------



## ///Juan




----------



## STRYTLR

puttin this one back together, 
new 3 pump setup
new rack 8 batt's
full wrap w/chain bridge and rear 3-link




















it's orion silver base with kandy apple then kandy brandywine, micro flake and ghost patterns everywhere......


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@Jul 1 2010, 05:09 PM~17939266
> *I met up with this group 5+ hours outside of Yokohama in Nagoya and we all cruised together to the show in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Man these guys go hard at everything they do!! REAL INSPIRATION :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Here are two Old School photos I took of some Bedrock trucks from back in the day. Circa Albuquerque 1994. I know I have more photos but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## DETONATER

This picture is from Bassett high School in La Puente CA 1994 From my photo album  :biggrin:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 2 2010, 08:17 PM~17949452
> *This picture is from Bassett high School in La Puente CA 1994 From my photo album  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  memories of the good ol days


----------



## Windex

minitrucks in japan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxnFF9RiV0E&feature=related


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## kandychromegsxr

my body dropped yota project now


----------



## kandychromegsxr




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 PM~18170707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr




----------



## kandychromegsxr

my old toyota mini with 1 pump hydros and wires lol straight crush velvet inside! and inside the bed


----------



## kandychromegsxr




----------



## kandychromegsxr

my homie curtis old s10 mini he sold like 6 years ago and i seen it at a show a year ago looking the same


----------



## kandychromegsxr

4 different toyota minis i used to own


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 11:53 PM~18170779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 4 runner used to sit in my homies garage in Rancho Cucamonga for months till he finally sold it for 12k


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 11:53 PM~18170772
> *my old toyota mini with 1 pump hydros and wires lol straight crush velvet inside! and inside the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicca said "been hoppin lately"


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 11:15 PM~18170993
> *nicca said "been hoppin lately"
> *


all the local bitch new me as the "frog truck" or the "hoppie truck" lol that truck was mad fun wish i still had it i would roll it and not care what people thought lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr

old mazda i used to have


----------



## kandychromegsxr

DAMN I just looked through this complete topic thanks for tellin me about it skim. the trucks in this topic are what got me into cars and lowriders. in like 87 when i was 5 years old i went to FLA on vaca with my family we stayed with my aunts friends who had 16 year old twin sons with matching B2000 minis and ever sense then i was hooked no matter how many Impalas and other rides i have i will always like minis


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18170758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?!?! Is that an S10 Dually?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18170779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kal Koncepts paint job.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 11:14 PM~18170985
> *this 4 runner used to sit in my homies garage in Rancho Cucamonga for months till he finally sold it for 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shawn Carlson was the first owner then it changed hands and went back east then it flipped off a trailer. They are supposed to bring it back to us to fix it...


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:29 PM~18170486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember this truck .
went to school with dude i had a toyota mini back then.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by ///Juan_@Jul 1 2010, 10:24 AM~17935574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: hey lonndogg don't hate we started like this in the mid 80's


----------



## slangin cardboard

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 29 2010, 01:52 PM~18175638
> *Shawn Carlson was the first owner then it changed hands and went back east then it flipped off a trailer. They are supposed to bring it back to us to fix it...
> *



FLIPPED OFF A TRAILER ? BLAZERADO FROM SEVERED TIES FLIPPED OFF A TRAILER COMMING FROM SEMA I BELEAVE IT WAS.. AND HAS BEEN RE BUILT I BELEAVE... I SEEN THIS 4RUNNER OR ONE ALOT LIKE IT IN RANCHO CUCAMUNGA,CA PARKED AT SOME STORE SUM TIME BACK NOW.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 29 2010, 09:26 AM~18173375
> *WTF?!?! Is that an S10 Dually?
> *


quadcab with a 8ft bed and dually, its all custom. when it comes to pushing the envelope of fabrication the minitruck community is unbeatable


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 1 2010, 11:44 PM~18204263
> *quadcab with a 8ft bed and dually, its all custom.
> *


Quadcab was a factory option...  

Still doesn't take away from the magnitude of awesomeness that truck possesses!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 2 2010, 08:16 AM~18205557
> *Quadcab was a factory option...
> 
> Still doesn't take away from the magnitude of awesomeness that truck possesses!
> *


not with a 6 or 8 ft bed


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 2 2010, 09:10 AM~18205891
> *not with a 6 or 8 ft bed
> *


this is true


----------



## rzarock

I remember bumpin this in my homie's S10 Blazer. Shit hit hard!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 1 2010, 10:12 PM~18203036
> *FLIPPED OFF A TRAILER ? BLAZERADO FROM SEVERED TIES FLIPPED OFF A TRAILER COMMING FROM SEMA I BELEAVE IT WAS.. AND HAS BEEN RE BUILT I BELEAVE... I SEEN THIS 4RUNNER OR ONE ALOT LIKE IT IN RANCHO CUCAMUNGA,CA PARKED AT SOME STORE SUM TIME BACK NOW.
> *


same one, this was like 98 or so


----------



## el cuate-g

does anyboby remember rims for the six lug mazdas and suzukis that had a bigger hub, adapters and knock-offs?. I believe Zenith and Roadsters made them.


----------



## MurderdOut

I miss my mazda , shoulda kept it :tears:


----------



## Mr.Andres

TTT


----------



## Mr.Andres

I just picked up an 86 Hardbody and 15x8 triple gold Daytons tonight. it should be dropped and have wheels mounted by this weekend. Always loved this style.


















[/quote]


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MB671




----------



## LowRidinDime

Classic!!!!


----------



## visionquest23

wow those pics went way back....makes me happy to see all those mini's now my son wants to break one out..lol...if i have it my way we are gonna go old school with it...everything on the list...


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 18 2010, 07:24 PM~18347572-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18347560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18347557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:22 PM~18347548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Aug 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18413967
> *:0  :wow:
> *


I took those back in 89


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:24 PM~18347572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MaLosix6

Bumping for more Mini Truck pics....keep it Old School (80's- early 90's)


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Aug 31 2010, 11:42 PM~18457956
> *Bumping for more Mini Truck pics....keep it Old School (80's- early 90's)
> *


yup and dont forget to look for those pictures you told me about


----------



## MaLosix6

I have them in a photo album and i have been going crazy looking for it....Trust me!  I will find it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais

Idk which topic I like better this or the cars u don't always see as lowriders. Bioth of em are b d ass


----------



## Mr.Andres

I finely got my together. Good enuf to get to work and back.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 13 2010, 06:20 AM~18553346
> *I finely got my together. Good enuf to get to work and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a 86 1/2 nissan hardbody, nice job homie just like the 80s, cool daily driver on 15x8 72 spokes and great gas mileage am sure too


----------



## Flex Dogg

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 13 2010, 06:20 AM~18553346
> *I finely got my together. Good enuf to get to work and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need some fat fender trim !!!!


----------



## pacific coast

Keeping this thread alive :biggrin: m Post more pix of the Lowrider style Mini trucks please !


----------



## pacific coast

Ive recently made friends with a guy named Leo who lives in W. Covina. He was a member of the Mini racers mini truck club & has pics from back in the day. Im hoping to be able to scan & post some of them soon. Stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..CC AND MINI TRUCK CLUB.. SAN DIEGO


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18971770
> *Ive recently made friends with a guy named Leo who lives in W. Covina. He was a member of the Mini racers mini truck club & has pics from back in the day. Im hoping to be able to scan & post some of them soon. Stay tuned  :biggrin:
> *


am ready for the pictures


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Nov 3 2010, 03:29 PM~18977085
> *am ready for the pictures
> *


Ill see Leo in about 1 week & ill ask him for the pics. 
Amahury760- kool pix. I like the pink Blazer.


----------



## block5




----------



## block5

that was my truck back in 96 at a show in carolina still have it


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 3 2010, 04:21 PM~18977959
> *Ill see Leo in about 1 week & ill ask him for the pics.
> Amahury760- kool pix. I like the pink Blazer.
> *


THANX BRO I GOT A FEW MORE ILL POST THEM UP LATER...


----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## ART LOKS

havent had the funds to put into my truck but when im done... cant wait to post on this thread!!!
this is the pic i was lookin for!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Low_Ryde

damn this topic takes me back... used to see minitrucks everywhere late 80s-early 90s


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 13 2010, 05:20 AM~18553346
> *I finely got my together. Good enuf to get to work and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just needs the chrome fender trim


----------



## gottie




----------



## slowdime

I've got a '90 S10 riding on 13" Luxors. It was built in the early nineties and i'm currently taking it apart to freshen it up. It had hydraulics but they were sold for use on another project truck after this one became a daily driver. It has seven inches of static drop and scrapes in my driveway but i wouldn't have it any other way. I have a set of 15" reverses but they actually drop the truck another three quarters of an inch with 195/50/15 tires. It's my daily driver when it's not snowing, over 200k and still running strong. 










Worst picture ever









Full walkthrough, crushed velvet interior









Can't wait to get it back together, rolling on a blackwall lookin' sad


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Homie from New Image Phoenix


----------



## pacific coast

These pix of my Hardbody were taken a few months back......


----------



## DripTruck

The purple S10 keeps looking better and better! Any pics of the setup, both truck and bed?


----------



## pacific coast

This Nissan has been posted on CL here in San diego.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2069525600.html
The truck was built by Kustom Kreations in Escondido around 92...


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2010, 05:41 PM~19028234
> *Homie from New Image Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  GOOD LOOKIN S10


----------



## MB671




----------



## KABEL




----------



## slangin cardboard

Fuck a mini Ya right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Did this one about mid to late 90's


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 25 2010, 10:42 PM~19167279
> *This Nissan has been posted on CL here in San diego.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2069525600.html
> The truck was built by Kustom Kreations in Escondido around 92...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM i think this truck was called All Cracked up, i remember begin in line next to it at one of the last LA Super Shows crazy


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 25 2010, 11:42 PM~19167279
> *This Nissan has been posted on CL here in San diego.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2069525600.html
> The truck was built by Kustom Kreations in Escondido around 92...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM THAT SUCKS...LAST I SEEN THIZ TRUCK WAS IN SAN MARCOS.AT RON'S OLD SHOP..BEFORE HE MOVED TO VEGAS.THEN THE TRUCK WENT BACK TO LUIS FROM KUSTOM KREATIONS, TO SUPPOSABLY BE FINISHED OFF... :angry:


----------



## Rollin73

WHERES THE ARIZONA MINI SMURFS AT??????? POST THEM UP!!!! NICE TROKITAS UP IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Whats up homiez?I got a 98' GMC Sonoma ''lowrider'' truck.It has flawless black paint with a camper shell to match.It has a 4cyl. & auto with only 64,000 miles.The front clip is from a 98' GMC Envoy.Its sittin' on 14'' 100 spoke knock offs with whitewalls.The interior is all custom blue crush velvet.It has neons under it & inside.It has a 2 pump,4 batts,4 switch hydro set up.I just got it not too long ago.It was a show truck for 10 years & now its my new ''daily'' driver.I love this truck,cause NOBODY else in STL is doing minis with juice,they all got bags.Its not for sale,but it could be,for the right price...lol :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 6 2010, 01:41 PM~19254011
> *Whats up homiez?I got a 98' GMC Sonoma ''lowrider'' truck.It has flawless black paint with a camper shell to match.It has a 4cyl. & auto with only 64,000 miles.The front clip is from a 98' GMC Envoy.Its sittin' on 14'' 100 spoke knock offs with whitewalls.The interior is all custom blue crush velvet.It has neons under it & inside.It has a 2 pump,4 batts,4 switch hydro set up.I just got it not too long ago.It was a show truck for 10 years & now its my new ''daily'' driver.I love this truck,cause NOBODY else in STL is doing minis with juice,they all got bags.Its not for sale,but it could be,for the right price...lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Here is a pic of my truck,behind my Cutty,in da line up,cruise in STL.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Here is a good pic of my 10 year old lil' girl chillin' on daddy's low-low truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast

DAMM THAT SUCKS...LAST I SEEN THIZ TRUCK WAS IN SAN MARCOS.AT RON'S OLD SHOP..BEFORE HE MOVED TO VEGAS.THEN THE TRUCK WENT BACK TO LUIS FROM KUSTOM KREATIONS, TO SUPPOSABLY BE FINISHED OFF... angry.gif
That Nissan was at Luis's shop when he did the half scissor lift on my Mazda mini truck. Are you referring to R & J hydraulics ? I saw them @ one of the Majestics shows at the Navy hospital hopping a 64 Impala & a Nissan truck.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 8 2010, 10:29 PM~19279578
> *DAMM THAT SUCKS...LAST I SEEN THIZ TRUCK WAS IN SAN MARCOS.AT RON'S OLD SHOP..BEFORE HE MOVED TO VEGAS.THEN THE TRUCK WENT BACK TO LUIS FROM KUSTOM KREATIONS, TO SUPPOSABLY BE FINISHED OFF... angry.gif
> That Nissan was at Luis's shop when he did the half scissor lift on my Mazda mini truck. Are you referring to R & J hydraulics ? I saw them @ one of the Majestics shows at the Navy hospital hopping a 64 Impala & a Nissan truck.
> *


YUP ... RNJ HYDRUALICS... NOW KNOWN AS BLACK MAJIC..YEAH RON HAD A 63 I BELIVE AND A BLACK NISSAN... WE WHERE IN THE SAME CLUB AT ONE TIME I MIGHT HAVE SOME OLD PIX LAYIN ARROUND I WILL TRY AND CHECK THIS WEEKEND... YEAH THE TRUCK WAS CALLED ALL CRACKED UP.. AND WAS OWNED BY TWO BROTHERS. DAMM WHAT A WASTE ..LATERS BRO


----------



## chevyone

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14967907
> *here are some pic just got the rims put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean s-10


----------



## chevyone

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 27 2010, 08:10 PM~17324139
> *I scanned a few of my old pix finally today.
> Steve "jesus" loa Majestics CC....pic taken 93-94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J st. picnic Chula vista 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got boxes of pix to scan so stay tuned.
> *


ttt for the minis


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 25 2010, 11:42 PM~19167279
> *This Nissan has been posted on CL here in San diego.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2069525600.html
> The truck was built by Kustom Kreations in Escondido around 92...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mite51/50

my s10 in 97 an my brothers mazda


----------



## mite51/50

mitsubishi i had in 98


----------



## mite51/50

down south rollers 98 new orleans


----------



## no joke

lets keep the pictures coming, but lets get out those old school ones from the late 80s eariler 90s


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY...PICTURES FROM OUR CAR SHOW..BACK IN 1992-1994..OCEANSIDE CA..MEMBERS ONLY.CC.SHOW @ EL CAMINO HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 12:54 AM~17692926
> *There were a lot of us that came from low rider car clubs and started mini truck clubs in the mid 80's.  I built my one and only 1984 Nissan long bed and and it was an automatic and as soon as I got it home me and some homies cut the roof off and made it so it could be put back on and off all with stuff from the hardware store and I pulled out the interior and redid it in black tweed.  Then with its new black paint job and candy patterns painted by Gilbert Melendez from TECHNIQUES EAST LA (now from LIFESTYLE) and in 1985 I took it to a LIFESTYLE Attractions car show at the LA Sports Arena and I took home 2nd place for my mini truck in its class.  This August I'm getting together with all of my mini truck friends here 25 years later.  You are right I did have a 65 Bug with factory crank sunroof and  Alloys and slammed to the ground also but low riding has always been my true love but I had a great time doing it and have great memories.  Much respect to mini truckers keep doing what your doing.
> *




I NOTICED YOU HAPPEN TO OWN EL DURAN FROM MI VIDA LOCA AND SINCE THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT MINIS DO YOU HAPPEN TO KNO WHAT HAPPEND TOTHE MINI SUAVECITO FROM DAT SAME MOVIE


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 2 2011, 11:35 PM~19487992
> *I NOTICED YOU HAPPEN TO OWN EL DURAN FROM MI VIDA LOCA AND SINCE THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT MINIS DO YOU HAPPEN TO KNO WHAT HAPPEND TOTHE MINI SUAVECITO FROM DAT SAME MOVIE
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Here some pics of my 47 Fleetline "El Duran" from the movie "Mi Vida Loca." Sorry Homie IDK where that mini truck is at today but last I heard it's still around the LA area.</span>*


----------



## pacific coast

Amahury760 those pix are huge flashbacks! Looks like the R & J hopping mini trucks..the S-10 is my friend Danny's who still lives in Oceanside..love Sal's 620 in both stages..& Society force CC, were'nt they mostly military guys or was that Chosen few CC ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

AN OLD PIC OF A b2000 FROM IOWA....


----------



## hnicustoms

lookin good


----------



## KAKALAK

history right here


----------



## 714uniques

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 11:58 PM~19488123
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Here some pics of my 47 Fleetline "El Duran" from the movie "Mi Vida Loca."  Sorry Homie IDK where that mini truck is at today but last I heard it's still around the LA area.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the name "El Duran " who came up with it , does it mean something beside a last name.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 3 2011, 10:27 AM~19489820
> *Amahury760  those pix are huge flashbacks! Looks like the R & J hopping mini trucks..the S-10 is my friend Danny's who still lives in Oceanside..love Sal's 620 in both stages..& Society force CC, were'nt they mostly military guys or was that Chosen few CC ?
> *


WHATS UP BRO.. THE FIRST PICTURE IS OF MY HOMIE KEITH FROM OCEANSIDE ..HIS TRUCK CAME OUT ON LRM JAPAN BACK IN THE DAYZ..IT WAS CALLED KINDALO....THE SECOND WAS FROM HI TECH HYDRUALICS OWNED BY MINCHIE...IN SAN DIEGO.. THE BLUE S10 WAS FROM HERE IN OCEANSIDE.. AND THE FLAKED ONE WAS OWNED BE CRIEG FROM RNJ HYDRUALICS.. AND THE LAST 2 ARE CHAVA FROM SAN YSIDRO.. IM THE ONE WITH THE CHARGERS SHIRT.. I WAS ABOUT 16 YRS OLD.. ME AND CHAVA WHERE REAL KOOL BUT I LATER LOST CONTACT WITH HIM AFTER HE GOT DIVORCED AND MOVED TO TJ...I HAVE ALOT MORE PICTURES I WILL GET THEM FROM STORAGE ASAP..TTYL BRO..  OH AND THE BLUE TRUCK WAS FROM SOCIETY FORCE FROM OCEANSIDE THEY WHERE MARINES STATIONED HERE IN BASE..


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 10:32 AM~19489851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN OLD PIC OF A b2000 FROM IOWA....
> *


clean


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:58 AM~19488123
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Here some pics of my 47 Fleetline "El Duran" from the movie "Mi Vida Loca."  Sorry Homie IDK where that mini truck is at today but last I heard it's still around the LA area.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the mini Suavecito was owned for years by a guy from Desirable Ones in Las Vegas 
now not to sure on facts but I heard it was sold to a used car lot for pretty cheap cause the owner came a cross an Impala that was to good to pass up...Impala is now known as Life after Death...but not to sure where Suavecito is now...


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2010, 01:57 AM~17349107
> *I always see this old man rolling the cleanest fuckin 85 King Cab ST all og here in town. I hit him up and he said its not for sale   I want to find a supershell and store it for when I do find one :biggrin:
> Imma break down some 1986-90 shit. Who remembers the following shit....u old schoolers gotta know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> 
> Tires:
> BFG euro 195x50
> Semperit 195x50
> Fulda 195x50
> Eagle G/T 195x50
> 
> rims:
> 15x8 or 10" Enkei sawblades
> 15x8 or 10" 5 hole and 6 hole enkeis
> 15x8 or 10" KMC Quazars
> 15x8 or 10" Rikens
> 15x8 or 10" KMC wagon wheels
> 15x8 or 10" 72 spoke Daytons or Zeniths
> 
> non deep dish
> 
> Porsche alloys
> porsche cookie cutters
> Ronal 5 stars
> GS Weds
> Centras
> Enkei spiderwebs
> Elite 5 stars
> Fittipaldis
> Momos
> 
> fads lol,
> 
> Targa tops / hollywood tops
> Removable hard tops tops
> Ski Racks
> Scizzor lifts
> Diamond and Z racks
> phantom tops
> full shell pahntom tops
> phantom safari tops
> Super shells
> Snug Tops with no side windows
> Snug with the blazer windows
> 4 Runner shell
> Pathfinder shell
> tandem axles in the back
> 
> Elizer hook up your graphics
> get some ribbon graphics
> or the diagnal ones that went up the side and over the shell and back down
> 
> California Accessories in San berdoo
> Shell Happy
> Performance Plus
> 
> Florentine Gardens in Hollywood
> L.A. Disco
> disco chicks with teased hair
> Hollywood Blvd
> Castle Park in Riverside
> having 20 million flyers to house parties in your truck
> belonging to a party crew with a corny name like "Knights of illusions' or some shit :uh:
> putting a 4x4 grille on a 83-early 86 Nissan
> 4x4 front fenders on a toyota or hardbody
> Flipping the nissan grille emblems upside down so it said NASSIN
> putting more than 1 nissan emblem on your grille
> Painting the side vents on the pillars to match your truck
> Putting the 4x4 bed on your 2wd toyota
> selling your back bumper the day you got your truck
> painting everything white
> not being able to afford rims so putting mercedes stock hubcaps on your stocks
> converting your truck to a walk-thru when you put a snug top on it
> erasing some of the letters off your tailgate so it just said 'YOTA' or 'TOY'
> stretching a 195x50 on a 15x10
> getting a ticket for doing just that
> chroming the lower valence under your bumper
> putting pinstripe tape on your tailights and corner lenses
> a WINK mirror
> baby turbo side mirrors
> stainless steel chrome lower rocker panels
> Atomic 15" woofers
> Kenwood 999 pull out decks
> hiding the pull out under the seat when you parked at the mall
> orion amps
> zapco amps
> blowing up cheap swap meet amps
> having your club logo painted on the back window and you and your ladys name on both sides
> rolling "Hollywood Style" stock height on deep dish cuz u got a 2 fix it ticket
> you know u miss that shit.
> *


damn right- ive been lookin at 720's for a few weeks now. straight 90's cali style- 15's, snug top, conv, walk thru, maxima head lights ect. im still a minitrucker til i die...87 isuzu, 88 astro, 98 astro ect- glad this topic got started, thought i was the only one missing minis lol :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

[/quote]


THIS TRUCK IS SUPER CLEAN , I BEEN TEXTING THE OWNER ABOUT GOING TO CHECK IT OUT TO SEE IF I CAN GET IT FOR CHEAP...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 3 2011, 10:27 AM~19489820
> *Amahury760  those pix are huge flashbacks! Looks like the R & J hopping mini trucks..the S-10 is my friend Danny's who still lives in Oceanside..love Sal's 620 in both stages..& Society force CC, were'nt they mostly military guys or was that Chosen few CC ?
> *


WHATS UP BRO..GOT A FEW MORE PICTURES FROM MY STASH....HOPE U LIKE. THEM..NOT SHURE ON THE YEAR THEY WHERE TAKEN BETWEEN,1990-1992
























WELL I GOT SOME MORE BUT I WILL SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST ..WILL POST THEM LATER ON.. :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## pacific coast

Awesome pix ! Looks like the Lowrider mag. show w/ the Mazda & the Mitsubishi was a guy in Majestics. As of last August i heard he still had the truck in his garage. Was the last pic from your show ?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 10 2011, 09:34 PM~19561913
> *Awesome pix ! Looks like the Lowrider mag. show w/ the Mazda & the Mitsubishi was a guy in Majestics. As of last August i heard he still had the truck in his garage. Was the last pic from your show ?
> *


WHATS UP BRO.. WELL THE FIRST PICTURE WAS FROM A LRM SHOW BACK IN THE 90'S.. AND THEE OTHER 2 PICTURES WHERE FROM THE FIRST SHOW I WENT TO WHEN I WAS A BOUT 12 YRS [email protected] THE OLD NAVAL HOSPITAL ..SHOW WAS PUT ON BY MAJESTICS AND THAT WAS IN THE EARLY 90'S.. THE RED TRUCK WAS FROM A CLUB FROM TJ CALLED CITY TOY'S....WELL HERES A FEW MORE FROM THAT SAME SHOW..


----------



## Amahury760

FEW MORE FROM THE MAJESTICS CC..SHOW @ THE OLD NAVAL HOSPITAL..90'S








SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST... :0 :wow: 
































WELL THERE U GO..I WILL POST SOME MORE FROM LRM SHOW...LATER.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

I have a 98' Sonoma ''lowrider'' 4sale for $8000...PM me for more info.


----------



## Bedrockcc

Bedrock Car club


----------



## lamazdita




----------



## 714uniques

Any more mini trucks out there, show what you got. any pics.


----------



## 714uniques

> _Originally posted by lamazdita_@Jan 13 2011, 07:14 PM~19589796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, this still out there ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 10 2011, 08:34 PM~19561913
> *Awesome pix ! Looks like the Lowrider mag. show w/ the Mazda & the Mitsubishi was a guy in Majestics. As of last August i heard he still had the truck in his garage. Was the last pic from your show ?
> *


the mazda on the first pic is SHAWN DEMPSEY's "purple haze". that was between '96-'99 san diego show. i was in elite bike club at that time. truck was sold and haven't seen it since


----------



## SANCHEZ

Maybe a little off topic but this my homies old max


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 05:49 PM~19577255
> *Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet pic...wish mini's would make a comeback..


----------



## Mr Impala

sssshhhhhhhh its coming 


good thing you met me and since have gotten 61 and 64 rags and left the minis to COOPER lol


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2011, 12:58 AM~19609553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhhhhhh its coming
> good thing you met me and since have gotten 61 and 64 rags and left the minis to COOPER lol
> *


nothing like rocking a cool king cab around town


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 03:49 PM~19577255
> *Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: now that old school


----------



## lamazdita

> _Originally posted by 714uniques_@Jan 14 2011, 06:40 PM~19599011
> *NICE, this still out there ?
> *


yep, working on the bed dance next bringing the shit back :werd:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by 714uniques_@Jan 14 2011, 05:39 PM~19599005
> *Any more mini trucks out there, show what you got. any pics.
> *


I just broke a ''leafspring'' on my low-low truck...Is that pretty common on mini trucks with juice,to brake like that?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19609881
> *nothing like rocking a cool king cab around town
> *


yes if your a gardener :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2011, 08:53 PM~19615551
> *yes if your  a gardener  :biggrin:
> *


With a dump bed :0 

all b.s. aside I still like old school minis


----------



## pacific coast

Amahury760 thank you for the old school pix...what memories. I went to a few of those Majestics shows & they were always good.
Bedrock- LOVE the lineup pic with the Nissan's !!! Your club was based out of ALBQ. correct ?


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 17 2011, 05:57 PM~19623078
> *Amahury760 thank you for the old school pix...what memories. I went to a few of those Majestics shows & they were always good.
> Bedrock- LOVE the lineup pic with the Nissan's !!! Your club was based out of ALBQ. correct ?
> *


 thanks and Yes Bedrock is in abq. I started bedrock in 1986 i was the pres for 14 yrs ,i just moved to denver but bedrock is still going in abq .


----------



## peter cruz

(NOT A LOW RIDER BUT BUILT BY A LOW RIDER) My brand new 1984 NISSAN pickup got home and we went to work on it and cut the roof off. Gilbert & Frank Melendez TECHNIQUES East LA members but who are now from LIFESTYLE CC. They painted it black and added some candy strips and I put in a new tweed interior with a phantom stay fast top made out of Mercedes Benz material and rolling on a set of brand new polished Porsche Cookie cutters that I got over at Bozzani Porsche in West Covina, CA and the truck is still around the LA area rolling the same way when I built it back in 1984.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 17 2011, 11:41 PM~19626448
> *(NOT A LOW RIDER BUT BUILT BY A LOW RIDER)  My brand new 1984 NISSAN pickup got home and we went to work on it and cut the roof off.  Gilbert & Frank Melendez TECHNIQUES East LA members but who are now from LIFESTYLE CC.  They painted it black and added some candy strips and I put in a new tweed interior with a phantom stay fast top made out of Mercedes Benz material and rolling on a set of brand new polished Porsche Cookie cutters that I got over at Bozzani Porsche in West Covina, CA and the truck is still around the LA area rolling the same way when I built it back in 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOKIE CUTTERS ARE FRESH, i HAD THEM ON MY 61 BUG VERT BACK IN 92


----------



## Skim

> Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that right there took me back to 1986. Florentine Gardens in Hollywood and disco chicks with teased up hair


----------



## lastminute

:thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

> Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that right there took me back to 1986. Florentine Gardens in Hollywood and disco chicks with teased up hair
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have invested in BF Goodrich stocks back then!!! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 18 2011, 01:41 AM~19627362
> *I should have invested in BF Goodrich stocks!!!  :0
> *


or Fulda, Riken or Semperit :biggrin: but those BFG Euro T/As were the tire of choice


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2011, 10:46 PM~19626495
> *COOKIE CUTTERS ARE FRESH, i HAD THEM ON MY 61 BUG VERT BACK IN 92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was 1984 for me and I like them rag bugs. I had a 65 bug with factory sunroof on a set of nipple hub caps.


----------



## stilldownivlife

nothing compared to those rides out west but i stumbled across a couple pics in box the other day  

mid 2 late 90s in michigan


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 PM~19626565
> *
> Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that right there took me back to 1986. Florentine Gardens in Hollywood and disco chicks with teased up hair
> *



They got one in Texas too????  








hahahaha kidding


----------



## unique27

anybody got any websites of places that sell toyo bumper kits and hardtop vert kits....i thinking bout picking up one to play around with....found a 90 mazda b2200...

oh here is my old one


----------



## pacific coast

"anybody got any websites of places that sell toyo bumper kits and hardtop vert kits....i thinking bout picking up one to play around with....found a 90 mazda b2200..."

yep here ya go.......
http://www.slidingragtops.com/60.html
No real "kit" that i know of for the Toyota bumper conversion. I believe the factory brackets are modified to bolt to the frame.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 18 2011, 11:23 PM~19635697
> *"anybody got any websites of places that sell toyo bumper kits and hardtop vert kits....i thinking bout picking up one to play around with....found a 90 mazda b2200..."
> 
> yep here ya go.......
> http://www.slidingragtops.com/60.html
> No real "kit" that i know of for the Toyota bumper conversion. I believe the factory brackets are modified to bolt to the frame.
> *



badazz thanks alot


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

These photos were taken in the summer of 2010


----------



## pacific coast

Vincente thats badass! Where did you find the chrome piece on the hood ?


----------



## Amahury760

LOW RIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ..JACKMURPHY STADIUM..1997 :0 :wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 22 2011, 02:15 AM~19665571
> *LOW RIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ..JACKMURPHY STADIUM..1997 :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i heard about this trucc bacc in day


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jan 21 2011, 11:32 PM~19665026
> *These photos were taken in the summer of 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DamnGina

love the lowrider mini trucks ..


----------



## chevylo97




----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 23 2011, 11:23 AM~19673787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jan 22 2011, 01:32 AM~19665026
> *These photos were taken in the summer of 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





now thats taking it back! I wish more people had the balls to roll this style!


----------



## SPOOK82

I still think its bad ass needs to make a comeback


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 24 2011, 09:23 PM~19687506
> *I still think its bad ass needs  to make a comeback
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## lastminute

Bedrock Car club








BEAUTIFUL picture! The Nissans look nice!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

anybody see the nissan hardbody 4 doors they sell in mexico here in the united states? last time i went i saw 3 in town never seen them here though


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 24 2011, 11:54 PM~19690169
> *Bedrock Car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL picture! The Nissans look nice!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## pacific coast

My Nissan @ the river [Parker AZ] last Sept.


----------



## 1bad91

nice old shool trucks!!!!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 24 2011, 09:23 PM~19687506
> *I still think its bad ass needs  to make a comeback
> *


I can picture lift beds coming back,not sure about lowrider mini trucks though. Once modern mini truckers realize cutting any more off the bottom of the truck isnt cool (I like trucks that still have rocker panels), they'll be looking for something new.




I dont refer to it as a mini truck, but heres my s10 I'm trying to wrap up. Sometimes I wish it was a ext p/u so I could do a liftbed


----------



## listoB

^^looks bad as fuck cant wait to see it in action^^


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 22 2011, 02:00 AM~19665364
> *Vincente thats badass! Where did you find the chrome piece on the hood ?
> *


Thanks, I purchased the chrome plated bug guard back in 1992. they don't make them any more and even back then they were hard to find.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2011, 07:38 AM~19721430
> *I can picture lift beds coming back,not sure about lowrider mini trucks though. Once modern mini truckers realize cutting any more off the bottom of the truck isnt cool (I like trucks that still have rocker panels), they'll be looking for something new.
> I dont refer to it as a mini truck, but heres my s10 I'm trying to wrap up. Sometimes I wish it was a ext p/u so I could do a liftbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hey you finally posted a pic of your ride, that's a monumental achievement :h5: , ill alert the press :sprint:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Apr 22 2009, 05:13 PM~13658624
> *anybody still have their lowrider mini trucks that were out in the 80s and 90s
> *


sitting in my garage still show condition


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 29 2011, 04:12 PM~19731704
> *sitting in my garage still show condition
> *


pixxxx! or it didnt happen


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 29 2011, 07:05 PM~19732355
> *pixxxx! or it didnt happen
> *


 :wow:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 29 2011, 07:05 PM~19732355
> *pixxxx! or it didnt happen
> *





Code:


1101


----------



## Bedrockcc

My Mini truck From back then, Bedrock cc Albuquerque NM


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Feb 4 2011, 08:37 AM~19786457
> *My Mini truck From back then, Bedrock cc  Albuquerque NM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC DONT HAVE HER NO MORE


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2011, 08:38 AM~19721430
> *I can picture lift beds coming back,not sure about lowrider mini trucks though. Once modern mini truckers realize cutting any more off the bottom of the truck isnt cool (I like trucks that still have rocker panels), they'll be looking for something new.
> I dont refer to it as a mini truck, but heres my s10 I'm trying to wrap up. Sometimes I wish it was a ext p/u so I could do a liftbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS BADASS


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 07:53 PM~19791638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC  DONT HAVE HER NO MORE
> *


thats the shit, i wish there would be more beds in the air and more of those gas prices


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19791638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC  DONT HAVE HER NO MORE
> *


hell id love to see gas prices like that again :biggrin: 

thats one nice mini right there


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## charles85




----------



## pacific coast

Love this truck.......








Would LOVE to find a set of rims like these !


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 9 2011, 06:36 PM~19831077
> *Love this truck.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would LOVE to find a set of rims like these !
> *


that is the SHIT right there badass OG 720 on them ENKIES


----------



## azmobn06

I dont remeber if I posted these...but if I did, fuck it, these are some bad ass trucks


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:35 PM~19842113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Feb 11 2011, 02:41 PM~19845930
> *
> *


cool pix right there! :wow:


----------



## chevySonLy

[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMMM I REMEMBER THIS TRUCK WOW IM OLD


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 9 2011, 09:11 PM~19831466
> *that is the SHIT right there badass OG 720 on them ENKIES
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 22 2011, 02:15 AM~19665571
> *LOW RIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ..JACKMURPHY STADIUM..1997 :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was still in high school back then,damn i kinda feel old but that datsun that split in half was inspiration for me cause i had a 77 datsun ext cab when i was in high school,shoulda never let my dad sell that truck even after i got my first car to drive when i had my liscence (damn geo metro) :tears: id prolly still be drivin my datsun after i replaced floorpans that is


----------



## headhunter

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2011, 01:43 AM~19627372
> *or Fulda, Riken or Semperit :biggrin:  but those BFG Euro T/As were the tire of choice
> *


I preferred Fulda,,,,,pep boys also had Falkins.... :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=474137&hl=


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Feb 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19862270


whats up jesse its ARY, you saw your truck on here its on page 4 post some pictures


----------



## gottie




----------



## pacific coast

I found this video on my Datsun site......
http://vimeo.com/8435684
A flashback of the early days of tilt beds Hawaii style :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 15 2011, 12:04 AM~19873411
> *I found this video on my Datsun site......
> http://vimeo.com/8435684
> A flashback of the early days of tilt beds Hawaii style  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a cool video . :thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19791638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC  DONT HAVE HER NO MORE
> *


 check out the gas prices. now its like :run:


----------



## Minilove92

Wat up every1 this is Juan fro USO Denver chapter how is every1 today?


----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by no joke+Feb 14 2011, 07:58 PM~19870386-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-og hardliner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19862270
> 
> 
> 
> whats up jesse its ARY, you saw your truck on here its on page 4 post some pictures
> [/b]
Click to expand...

wassup ARY! as soon as i figure out my computer i will :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> whats up jesse its ARY, you saw your truck on here its on page 4 post some pictures


wassup ARY! as soon as i figure out my computer i will :biggrin:
[/quote]
cool, all be waiting


----------



## pacific coast

Found another video on You tube. Its coverage of the 92 Supershow from Japan. The 1st 1.38 is the bed dancing..look at those crazy setups !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_lNNdFpWeg&feature=feedu


----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## LOWRAIDER59

THIS ONE BELONGS TO MY HOMEBOY TONE HE STILL HAS IT


----------



## pacific coast

Nice pix LOWRAIDER59. I remember guys using pinstripe tape on the windows & lenses :biggrin: 
Found a few more vids of a homebuilt rack setup. Heres the thread........
http://www.infamousnissan.com/forum/showth...?t=10634&page=2


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 24 2011, 11:37 PM~19956574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit right there, with the bed in the air, just the tires are a little to fat but besides that its looking good


----------



## no joke

wheres them mini trucks at!


----------



## 13OZKAR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 24 2011, 03:28 PM~20170617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 PM~20173306
> *thx homie! :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN! LIKE WHAT U CALLED IT!!!!


----------



## no joke

whats up with the pictures jesse


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 25 2011, 12:00 AM~20175365
> *whats up with the pictures jesse
> *


working on it :uh:


----------



## lil rocky




----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 24 2011, 11:18 PM~20174865
> *DAMN! LIKE WHAT U CALLED IT!!!!
> *


----------



## modesto64

My son just bought this old school mini , it belonged to a friend of mine that dude bought it brand new in 85 .


----------



## modesto64




----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 27 2011, 09:34 PM~20198014
> *
> My son just bought this old school mini , it belonged to a friend of mine that dude bought it brand new in 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean. i'm wanting to do the maxima headlight conversion on mine. like this one here.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20198014
> *
> My son just bought this old school mini , it belonged to a friend of mine that dude bought it brand new in 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a clean OG nissan to start with still got the og rims with the center caps og mud flaps still got the nissan logos on the fenders nice truck homie you did real good


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Mar 29 2011, 08:55 AM~20208914
> * clean. i'm wanting to do the maxima headlight conversion on mine. like this one here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure you know what year to get them from i keep a set of those lights on my shelf all the time


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 29 2011, 11:03 AM~20210041
> *now thats a clean OG nissan to start with still got the og rims with the center caps og mud flaps still got the nissan logos on the fenders nice truck homie you did real good
> *


yeah my son is 23 and likes all this old school music and cars from me and the wifes days .
Truck is clean a little weathered way under driven 120,000 for 86 I think .
it has a clean og interior with 1 of those long ass mirrors


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 29 2011, 10:05 AM~20210061
> *make sure you know what year to get them from i keep a set of those lights on my shelf all the time
> *


pm sent


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Mar 29 2011, 03:28 PM~20211682
> *pm sent
> *


pm returned


----------



## NIEZHUH

thought i'd share! pics taken back in Guam 1993. those days were the best....











check out the orange lowrider man!


----------



## NIEZHUH

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 27 2011, 09:34 PM~20198014
> *
> My son just bought this old school mini , it belonged to a friend of mine that dude bought it brand new in 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! getting harder to find one in that condition! i have an 85 too, actually it' my third one.


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20198014
> *
> My son just bought this old school mini , it belonged to a friend of mine that dude bought it brand new in 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RITE ON NICE MINI TRUCK REMINDS ME OF MINE


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

i am looking for pics from Kalifornia finest snugs....mostly Ragberry... or pics from a club lasting impressions from stockton.


----------



## bluepitlovers

> _Originally posted by NIEZHUH_@Mar 29 2011, 09:51 PM~20214327
> *thought i'd share! pics taken back in Guam 1993. those days were the best....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the orange lowrider man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these photos look fake to anyone else? :scrutinize:


----------



## NIEZHUH

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers_@Mar 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20219638
> *these photos look fake to anyone else? :scrutinize:
> *


I assure you that those are real pics that were scanned.Those were Reds Hydraulics 24inch cylinders. Back then we rather work,cruise, show the trucks than take pics. I'm an oldschool minitrucker that started with hydraulics and ALWAYS have pride in my rides and still into trucks!! Actually those pics were taken by our wedding photographer to be part of a slide show. 

blue >here are more pics for your enjoyment! :biggrin: 

Original color before the orange paint job.




























Now, i take lot's of pics of my trucks!!



















1985 Nissan 720





































1991 Toyota 




























and here is my other truck!HAHA (I drive local)


----------



## no joke

DAMN homie that right there is badass, a clean nissan 720 on painted ST wheels just lowered nice and simple badass for a daily driver


----------



## stripclubmanager

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 10:53 PM~19791638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC  DONT HAVE HER NO MORE
> *



DAMN... YOU SEE THE GAS PRICES IN THE PIC WISH THEY WAS THAT LOW STILL...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by NIEZHUH_@Mar 30 2011, 08:20 PM~20223240
> *I assure you that those are real pics that were scanned.Those were Reds Hydraulics 24inch cylinders. Back then we rather work,cruise, show the trucks than take pics. I'm an oldschool minitrucker that started with hydraulics and ALWAYS have pride in my rides and still into trucks!! Actually those pics were taken by our wedding photographer to be part of a slide show.
> 
> blue >here are more pics for your enjoyment! :biggrin:
> 
> Original color before the orange paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i take lot's of pics of my trucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1985 Nissan 720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991 Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my other truck!HAHA (I drive local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hold up alot of the places in your pics look familiar,besides the fact you got washington tags, where you from in washington state homie?

your daily look like one i see here in olympia alot :biggrin:


----------



## NIEZHUH

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2011, 01:43 PM~20237421
> *hold up alot of the places in your pics look familiar,besides the fact you got washington tags, where you from in washington state homie?
> 
> your daily look like one i see here in olympia alot  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA yeah, i'm from Lacey! Rain or shine i drive both trucks. :biggrin: 

no joke> Thanks for the compliments and great that you started this thread!!

I see alot of 720s here, so here are pics of friends trucks.























































green extra cabs engine bay..









my extra cab back then.. can't believe i ran those fender trims :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by NIEZHUH_@Apr 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20245934
> *HAHA yeah, i'm from Lacey! Rain or shine i drive both trucks. :biggrin:
> 
> no joke> Thanks for the compliments and great that you started this thread!!
> 
> I see alot of 720s here, so here are pics of friends trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green extra cabs engine bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my extra cab back then.. can't believe i ran those fender trims  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah im from the same area,i knew id seen your mini truck around im from olympia/lacey area myself (closer to red wind casino area)

does the caddy on the left look familiar? :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers_@Mar 30 2011, 02:39 PM~20219638
> *these photos look fake to anyone else? :scrutinize:
> *


thats PARADISE right there, thats GUAM USA back in the early 90's. if im not mistaken this dude had some redds 24" cylinders


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by NIEZHUH_@Mar 30 2011, 09:20 PM~20223240
> *I assure you that those are real pics that were scanned.Those were Reds Hydraulics 24inch cylinders. Back then we rather work,cruise, show the trucks than take pics. I'm an oldschool minitrucker that started with hydraulics and ALWAYS have pride in my rides and still into trucks!! Actually those pics were taken by our wedding photographer to be part of a slide show.
> 
> blue >here are more pics for your enjoyment! :biggrin:
> 
> Original color before the orange paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i take lot's of pics of my trucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1985 Nissan 720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991 Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my other truck!HAHA (I drive local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wassup bro, you probally dont know me. im a few generation back, but im sure we some mutual friends from back in the day... nice to see you postin some old pics and seeing you still in them trucks. first thing i built was a toy and that was just to keep a bit of the island flavor around... but for me it was always pumps and dumps on 13's... alot of these folks cant believe PASEO was a every fridaynight thing and we didnt have seasons, its was all year long from sun down to sun up... THE GOOD OL'DAYS, BUT THATS ISLAND LIFE for those :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

WINTER

SUMMER (checkout them shakles, when i laid it out... oh ya, thats GUAM right there)

this was taken with a cell phone back in 08' thats 60V with them shakles, they held up. that was fun for a change. 

CHECK OUT THE ISLANDERS CC TOPIC, see you around bro...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 3 2011, 05:43 PM~20249904
> *WINTER
> 
> SUMMER (checkout them shakles, when i laid it out... oh ya, thats GUAM right there)
> 
> this was taken with a cell phone back in 08' thats 60V with them shakles, they held up. that was fun for a change.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE ISLANDERS CC TOPIC, see you around bro...
> *


yeah that truck been doin some good swingin for a while now :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

THANKS BRO. Ive been driving it lately, need to put it down to prep for cinco in nc...


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn makes me miss my 86 mazda b2000


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 4 2011, 09:00 PM~20260748
> *THANKS BRO. Ive been driving it lately, need to put it down to prep for cinco in nc...
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20265010
> *damn makes me miss my 86 mazda b2000
> *


post pics big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 3 2011, 01:46 PM~20248804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS TRUCK WAS AT A PAWN SHOP HERE IN SAN DIEGO. FEW YEARS BACK..STILL LOOKED THE SAME , I THINK THEY WANTED 2,500 FOR IT...


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## NIEZHUH

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 3 2011, 04:27 PM~20249813
> *wassup bro, you probally dont know me. im a few generation back, but im sure we some mutual friends from back in the day... nice to see you postin some old pics and seeing you still in them trucks. first thing i built was a toy and that was just to keep a bit of the island flavor around... but for me it was always pumps and dumps on 13's... alot of these folks cant believe PASEO was a every fridaynight thing and we didnt have seasons, its was all year long from sun down to sun up... THE GOOD OL'DAYS, BUT THATS ISLAND LIFE for those  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn! your Toyota really makes me miss the Paseo days cause we popularized the whole thing. It was fun hopping on Marine drive on the way down! Bro, i was one of the first ones to run those extended shackles, i still remember paying a machine shop down in Harmon $20 to cut the 4x4 shackles from top hole all the way to the bottom!HAHA My trucks here always reminds me of the island and actually might hydro out the Toyota's front in the future so i dont break the airdam!

Vengeance > yeah i've seen you car around. Nice ride bro!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19791638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DOUBLE DIMOND GIRL NITEXTC  DONT HAVE HER NO MORE
> *


damn!!!!!!look at those gas prices, wouldnt mind going back right about now


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:39 AM~20271714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mulitiple bed dance champion from LA Desirable Ones truck club


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:37 AM~20271711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 03:32 AM~20271708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:32 AM~20271708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was my brothers truck an OG Desirable Ones truck which he sold a couple years ago and regrets it so much, it only had 21k miles DAMN


----------



## jdog78




----------



## Long Roof

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

ttt for mini trucks


----------



## Lil Spanks

*trying to fix mine up still *:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

EVERY ONE NEEDS TO STOP F***ING AROUND AND BRING THEM TRUCKS BACK OUT 
ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS BAD ASS


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 3 2011, 01:46 PM~20248808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammm allen lopez... doing it back then too.... then he built evil 63


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

damm i need to hook up my scanner i have a few pics .of jerry blue truck from rollerz only ,,quiet storm ..etc... used to have fun cruzn with the homie wil when he was from MIDNIGHT ILLUISIONS....


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:40 AM~20271720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 20 2011, 06:17 PM~20384148
> *damm i need to hook up my scanner i have a few pics .of jerry blue truck from rollerz only ,,quiet storm ..etc...  used to have fun cruzn with the homie wil when he was from MIDNIGHT ILLUISIONS....
> 
> 
> *


I knew a few guys from Midnight Illusions back in the day. They went to one of the 3 day runs @ Parker Arizona in the early 90's


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Apr 10 2011, 10:08 PM~20307869
> *that was my brothers truck an OG Desirable Ones truck which he sold a couple years ago and regrets it so much, it only had 21k miles DAMN
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 21 2011, 04:13 PM~20391331
> *:banghead:
> *


How can a newbie be a full member :loco:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

Toyota minis rock.....had two...too much fun


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by NIEZHUH_@Apr 9 2011, 06:55 AM~20296656
> *Damn!  your Toyota really makes me miss the Paseo days cause we popularized the whole thing. It was fun hopping on Marine drive on the way down! Bro, i was one of the first ones to run those extended shackles, i still remember paying a machine shop down in Harmon $20 to cut the 4x4 shackles from top hole all the way to the bottom!HAHA  My trucks here always reminds me of the island and actually might hydro out the Toyota's front in the future so i dont break the airdam!
> 
> Vengeance > yeah i've seen you car around. Nice ride bro!
> *


:thumbsup: just wait till i put the new sub in  you have heard the exhaust the sub gonna be just as loud :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco




----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 01:58 PM~20408858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 thats CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## vengence

anymore mini trucks?


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 3 2011, 12:49 PM~20248825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## TripleGold63

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 11:58 AM~20408858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean truck.. what brand shell is that?


----------



## 83lowlow

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:58 PM~20408858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can you still get shells like that with the blazer windows


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@May 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20491856
> *can you still get shells like that with the blazer windows
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: No way.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@May 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20491856
> *can you still get shells like that with the blazer windows
> *


nope they were called super shells, the offered them with the side sliding windows or non sliding one piece windows


----------



## 83lowlow

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20495196
> *nope they were called super shells, the offered them with the side sliding windows or non sliding one piece windows
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: dam that sucks there bad ass


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 11:58 AM~20408858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY BOI RIDE THAT PAINT IS OVER TEN YEARS OLD AND HE DRIVES THAT SHIT TO ALL THA CAR SHOW STREETSTYLE CAR CLUB THANKS FOR POSTING THAT PIX HOMIE


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 02:40 AM~20271720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maxima front ends were all the rage in my neck of the woods


----------



## vengence

i always thought it looked cool :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

not sure if I skipped it but does any body have pics of a mini truck from SAN JOSE that had six wheels the two front ones and four in the rear not like a dually but when you look at the truck from the side you see three wheels one in the front and two back to back in the back???


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2011, 09:17 AM~20414659
> *anymore mini trucks?
> *


HOWS THIS ..... :happysad:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:58 PM~20408858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea homies truck is bad ass all around good money into it


----------



## 5viejitos1

no pics of mini Dukes so.bay


----------



## no joke

we need some OGs from the 80s and 90s to post up some pictures i know you guys are out there!


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## Skim

i always hated rangers but this one was one of the sickest rangers back then


----------



## Skim

lol, bert


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

wouldnt mine trading my s-10 for a bed dancer!


----------



## Skim




----------



## LOWASME

I'm working on my 86 s10 Blazer


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## LOWASME

AndrewH said:


> I can picture lift beds coming back,not sure about lowrider mini trucks though. Once modern mini truckers realize cutting any more off the bottom of the truck isnt cool (I like trucks that still have rocker panels), they'll be looking for something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont refer to it as a mini truck, but heres my s10 I'm trying to wrap up. Sometimes I wish it was a ext p/u so I could do a liftbed


Bad ass pic. So No Tulsa this year??:dunno:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## 5viejitos1

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elphoenixquetzal said:


> not sure if I skipped it but does any body have pics of a mini truck from SAN JOSE that had six wheels the two front ones and four in the rear not like a dually but when you look at the truck from the side you see three wheels one in the front and two back to back in the back???


BUMP?????


----------



## wicked72rivi

does anybody have pics. of "class act" or "foothill minis" trucks from sgv cali,,, those trucks where sick as hell,,,


----------



## Bedrockcc

Skim said:


>


wow thanks for sharing Skim , i started Bedrock ,i remember the first time i met the guys from El paso .
My shelf and a friend were just getting off the high way in albuquerque .THe guys from el paso were behind use and went to abq just to ask if they could start Bedrock in el paso wow many years ago.


----------



## doggy

love the minis keep them coming


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Enjoy


----------



## ATM_LAunitic




----------



## modesto64

My son's daily driver .


----------



## modesto64

modesto64 said:


> My son's daily driver .


and his weekend ride


----------



## STR8RIDA

Skim said:


>


Always liked this truck. remember seeing it cruising Hollywood when we went down to resolutions in 90 or 91 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## Skim

STR8RIDA said:


> Always liked this truck. remember seeing it cruising Hollywood when we went down to resolutions in 90 or 91 :thumbsup:


I was at resolutions in 90 and 91! Those were fun times :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

Skim said:


> I was at resolutions in 90 and 91! Those were fun times :biggrin:


Good times for sure


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


>


 

this was the homie cruz is truck, his brother oscar and him were both in Desirable Ones truck club just like my 2 brothers


----------



## gottie




----------



## felix98




----------



## felix98




----------



## gottie




----------



## maguilera63

Im looking for old minitruck magazines for the late 80's early 90's. Will pay good money for them. I want to build a mazda mini with 15 by 10's. Like the one I had. I need old minitruck mags. pm me if you have any!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

I just got rid of this one like 3 yrs. ago


----------



## no joke

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I just got rid of this one like 3 yrs. ago
> View attachment 351467
> View attachment 351462
> View attachment 351463
> View attachment 351465
> View attachment 351466
> View attachment 351464


NICE TRUCK, WHERE IS IT NOW


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

no joke said:


> NICE TRUCK, WHERE IS IT NOW


 I think its somewhere in san diego...hopefully not a junk yard


----------



## Skim

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I think its somewhere in san diego...hopefully not a junk yard


 that bitch was hard as fuck


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

tiny hustle repin streetstyle l,a


78paco said:


>


----------



## Skim

how much did u sell it for? out of curiosity


----------



## stilldownivlife

Skim said:


> that bitch was hard as fuck


 :wow: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## vengence

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> HOWS THIS ..... :happysad:


id drive that for a daily alright :biggrin: id have an issue with having to stop n get out cause id prolly have too much fun :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BUMP?????


I know where there is a mini truck like that here in town, been siting in a drive way for a looong time. Ill check if its still there and if it is ill snag a pic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this from japan,super hard, to me mini trucks looks good on low pros not white walls for sum reason but thats just me http://youtu.be/5buHodq08u0


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Skim said:


> how much did u sell it for? out of curiosity


 Traded it for a '94 big body, $1500 & I kept the wheels (o.g 72 spoke daytons)


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BigVics58 said:


> I know where there is a mini truck like that here in town, been siting in a drive way for a looong time. Ill check if its still there and if it is ill snag a pic


COOL!!


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## no joke

anymore OG truck pictures out there, its been a minute with no good pictures


----------



## 07-Gator

Always loved the way minitrucks looked. Any more pics?


----------



## pits n lowriders

i wanted a mini truck when i was growing with the hydraulics on the bed suavecito from mi vida loca was my favorite back then


----------



## no joke

YUP :yes:


----------



## Deucee D

no joke said:


> YUP :yes:


No Joke, you coming out to the Super Show?? We've been in touch with Hugo and he's coming out with 3 other OG members but he didn't say who.. We were trying to get all the chapters together and have nice Desirable Ones gathering


----------



## MintySeven




----------



## MintySeven




----------



## SupremeAir

Skim said:


> I was at resolutions in 90 and 91! Those were fun times :biggrin:


I was there in 92..with this truck


----------



## SupremeAir

heres another one back in the days


----------



## no joke

Deucee D said:


> No Joke, you coming out to the Super Show?? We've been in touch with Hugo and he's coming out with 3 other OG members but he didn't say who.. We were trying to get all the chapters together and have nice Desirable Ones gathering


ya homie all be there


----------



## beentheredonethat6

ESE10


----------



## ULTRAMAN

brings back memories!


----------



## modesto64

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/W-R93n1KWYY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

A ford courier I guess it's something diffrent .
Not my cup o tea but still a mini


----------



## BigVics58

elphoenixquetzal said:


> COOL!!


its gone


----------



## modesto64

ttt


----------



## RdnLow63

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ESE10


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I just got rid of this one like 3 yrs. ago
> View attachment 351467
> View attachment 351462
> View attachment 351463
> 
> View attachment 351465
> View attachment 351466
> View attachment 351464


damn thats bad ass...wish there was more mini trucks again


----------



## hocknberry

are there anymore pics of wrapped with envy anyone has from their personal stash?! im looking for pics when it was gold but before the blower was in and the interior before the pink/purple with the big ass head rests! thanks!


----------



## no joke

anybody got some old school pictures, post them up


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Here's mine.


----------



## scrape'n-by

*my cousin yota*

a little hydro action but he wont put wires on it for some reason,we just got it and its cool as hell 92 yota..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

scrape'n-by said:


> a little hydro action but he wont put wires on it for some reason,we just got it and its cool as hell 92 yota..


Homie those are BAGS lol but thats a nice yota


----------



## 440sled

My old Mazdas from back in the early 90's.


----------



## og hardliner

Skim said:


>


some pics I found


----------



## STR8RIDA

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Homie those are BAGS lol but thats a nice yota


switches in the ass end, probably bagged in front I'm guessing from the air tank


----------



## scrape'n-by

thats the gas tank...in the back where it says leaky tiki..its hydros all the way around..


----------



## no joke

og hardliner said:


> some pics I found


whats up jesse, u got any pictures of my truck


----------



## og hardliner

no joke said:


> whats up jesse, u got any pictures of my truck


Sup otie


----------



## og hardliner

A couple more


----------



## mtdawg

Man those bring back some memories. Had a Mitsu back in the day. No juice, just slammed. Had to put in air shocks in the rear to raise the rear end up a bit so the drive shaft wouldn't rub on the cross member. Didn't notch the cross member out to allow for the drive shaft to turn properly......wasn't completely done before I had to give it up. Now I have to find some pics IF I have any left from moving so many times between then and now.


----------



## pacific coast

Im still rolling my 94 Hardbody when i can !


----------



## 440sled

Check out "I was in a minitruck/car club in the 80's and 90's" on Facebook. Tons of old school shit.


----------



## Blue Gum

nice topic! brings back sum memories!


----------



## dalstunter

Elite64 said:


>


purple haze was just for sale on cleveland craigslist about a month ago for 4000......needed alot of tlc , was just sitting outside on the side of a shed.....sad was a sweet ride


----------



## Lownslow302

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Homie those are BAGS lol but thats a nice yota


thats the gas tank foo


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I found one of my old rear cylinder bolt on mounts.

Back in the days I ran my cylinders on the side of the frame, but I hated that I couldnt run stocks when I needed to.

So I came up with these bolt on mounts , they just bolted on threw the frame from the middel and the bottom from where bump stop bolted up to.

Its a little rough but back then I didnt have the tools I have now.




























Still a idea good tho.


----------



## pacific coast

^^^ Edmonds those mounts are kool !


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

pacific coast said:


> ^^^ Edmonds those mounts are kool !


Thanks bro, never had a problem with them. I loved it when winter came I could stock out the truck, I didnt like running the Daytons in the cold and rain.


----------



## vengence

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Homie those are BAGS lol but thats a nice yota


Fool you done bumped your head,that truck juiced all the way around,that tiki tank is the fuel tank. Badass yota indeed though


----------



## 3wishz

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> damn!!!!!!look at those gas prices, wouldnt mind going back right about now


sweet...........


----------



## BigMandoAZ

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ESE10


real clean:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

anymore OG pictures from 80s and 90s


----------



## Zitro881

og hardliner said:


> some pics I found


Serious Theat.... Bring her back out. One of the beat trucks ever built. 
I was lucky enough To have Jesse hardline my truck


----------



## og hardliner

Zitro881 said:


> Serious Theat.... Bring her back out. One of the beat trucks ever built.
> I was lucky enough To have Jesse hardline my truck


Pics or it never happen


----------



## no joke

badass picture jesse, to my taste thats how i liked your truck the best, just like that picture, wheres the pictures of my truck that you have


----------



## og hardliner

no joke said:


> badass picture jesse, to my taste thats how i liked your truck the best, just like that picture, wheres the pictures of my truck that you have


I thought I posted them already....?


----------



## no joke

no you just posted your truck when it was green and i think speedys truck


----------



## og hardliner

no joke said:


> no you just poted your truck when it was green and i think speedys truck


Here you go I'll look for more


----------



## no joke

og hardliner said:


> Here you go I'll look for more


DAMN jesse, thanks, mine and my brothers truck, those were the days, post some more so you can motivate the redo on my truck :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

no joke said:


> DAMN jesse, thanks, mine and my brothers truck, those were the days, post some more so you can motivate the redo on my truck :thumbsup:


Here's more ottie


----------



## Lowrider760

TONE LOCO said:


> heres my old mini


:thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

og hardliner said:


> Here's more ottie


More


----------



## og hardliner

og hardliner said:


> More


A few more


----------



## og hardliner

og hardliner said:


> A few more


 serious threat 3rd stage look


----------



## RdnLow63

og hardliner said:


> Pics or it never happen


dang i remember this one... have the SCM it was featured in laying around somewhere


----------



## og hardliner

RdnLow63 said:


> dang i remember this one... have the SCM it was featured in laying around somewhere


Which ONE?


----------



## Zitro881

og hardliner said:


> Pics or it never happen












There you go og hardliner


----------



## Zitro881

Zitro881 said:


> There you go og hardliner


----------



## no joke

DAMN DAMN DAMN jesse, those were the good old days lets bring them back, mandos, joes, luis, noels, lisas, isreals and yours, yours looked hard on them alloys, am ganna have to visit your shop so you can show me some more pics, but for now post more homie am getting the mini truck bug back :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

Zitro881 said:


>


Wassup julio? Its been a long time


----------



## Zitro881

og hardliner said:


> Wassup julio? Its been a long time


Jesse
How you been? How's the family?
All
These pics are so nice to see


----------



## no joke

come on jesse post a couple more pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by

what happen to the truck scene we need to bring it back..


----------



## modesto64

scrape'n-by said:


> what happen to the truck scene we need to bring it back..


My Son was born in 88 and grew up wanting a mini truck like back in the day .
No he is looking for a camper shell with windows for his 86 Nissan 720 that he is building


----------



## Bedrockcc

Dam those are cool picture's


----------



## scrape'n-by

modesto64 said:


> My Son was born in 88 and grew up wanting a mini truck like back in the day .
> No he is looking for a camper shell with windows for his 86 Nissan 720 that he is building
> View attachment 416397


same here wish they still made the toppers with blazer window with polished trim..sure do miss my snug tops


----------



## Skim

scrape'n-by said:


> same here wish they still made the toppers with blazer window with polished trim..sure do miss my snug tops


the SUPER SHELL with the polished malibu wagon fin on the top above the back window. Rainbow Polishing in El Monte used to polish all my Porsche alloys and cookie cutters.


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> the SUPER SHELL with the polished malibu wagon fin on the top above the back window. Rainbow Polishing in El Monte used to polish all my Porsche alloys and cookie cutters.


DAMN i remember rainbow polishing, my brothers use to take there alloys there too, they would take them a six pack and they would really hook it up LOL


----------



## modesto64

scrape'n-by said:


> same here wish they still made the toppers with blazer window with polished trim..sure do miss my snug tops



I wonder where we can find one ?


----------



## Skim

the og supershell you used to get at Shell Happy was sold 3 pieces shipped flat in a big flat box and it would be assembled and installed at the shop. spray eazy off oven cleaner on the aluminum frame to remove the black annodize then polish out the window frames like chrome :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner

Skim said:


> the og supershell you used to get at Shell Happy was sold 3 pieces shipped flat in a big flat box and it would be assembled and installed at the shop. spray eazy off oven cleaner on the aluminum frame to remove the black annodize then polish out the window frames like chrome :biggrin:


Yup!


----------



## og hardliner

og hardliner said:


> Yup!


I still have that super shell


----------



## og hardliner

Skim said:


> the SUPER SHELL with the polished malibu wagon fin on the top above the back window. Rainbow Polishing in El Monte used to polish all my Porsche alloys and cookie cutters.


I used mini blazer fins


----------



## no joke

og hardliner said:


> I still have that super shell


and dont ever sell it jesse, maybe a little facelift with that supershell and your walkthur DAMN, am ganna have to finish my mini up real quick after my 64


----------



## no joke

and post some more pictures jesse, keep the good memories coming


----------



## beentheredonethat6

BigMandoAZ said:


> real clean:thumbsup:


thanks


RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks
igot pics from leg lake mini truck concil will post later to the top


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc

Back in the days


----------



## Skim

those bfg euro T/A hella stretched. i like the chrome lower front valence on the nissans


----------



## Skim

i really used to like the Semperit 195x50 and the Fuldas :biggrin: Falkens were the ugliest and they looked big lol


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Lownslow302

G2G_Al said:


>


WHY?


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> i really used to like the Semperit 195x50 and the Fuldas :biggrin: Falkens were the ugliest and they looked big lol


you remember we were talking about them fuldas  do you have a mini truck pics skim, post up


----------



## scrape'n-by

Bedrockcc said:


>


simply sweet love the minis


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## INKEDUP

og hardliner said:


> More


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

pop out side window


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> pop out side window


o ya skim, that was juans truck he was from Desirable Ones i think that was south gate show


----------



## no joke

[/QUOTE]

my brothers old truck from Desirable Ones


----------



## no joke

[/QUOTE] 

this was also my brother truck after the blue


----------



## no joke

those were the days, all post pics of my truck later


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## RdnLow63

no joke said:


>



this takes me back... friend of mine had a white datsun/nissan with a ragtop canopy... used to gas hop that thing up and down the street all day


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Skim said:


>


Check out the KMC's...everybody wanted those


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

no joke said:


>


my brothers old truck from Desirable Ones[/QUOTE]


LOL that looks like my old ride when I had the 15x8 Daytons, I changed them out cause they hit the fenders but the 13x7 werent much better.

It had the sliding rag too.


----------



## no joke

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> my brothers old truck from Desirable Ones



LOL that looks like my old ride when I had the 15x8 Daytons, I changed them out cause they hit the fenders but the 13x7 werent much better.

It had the sliding rag too.















[/QUOTE]

crazy, my brothers truck was a color very close to yours but they stole it, so then he re did it and painted it that lighter kandy blue, all look for a picture with the older color


----------



## no joke

i found it, this was before the lighter kandy paint job


----------



## sfvcruiser

Snug tops were cool, but if you had a Super Shell you were bad ass...


----------



## Skim

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Check out the KMC's...everybody wanted those


kmc quazars lol


----------



## Amahury760

FEW OLD PICTURES FROM OUR CLUB... MEMBERS ONLY.CC....SAN DIEGO.




























PICTURES ARE FROM THE LATE 80'S


----------



## no joke

this was my older brothers nissan


----------



## no joke

Desirable Ones bed dance champ for many years


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## pacific coast

Isreal garcia of the Desireable ones had the baddest setup out there & was unbratable in bed dancing. Does anybody know where he is these days ?


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> View attachment 431851
> this was my older brothers nissan












:thumbsup: that truck was hard. The Nissan king Cab S/T with the aluminum NISSAN tailgate strip and S/T only back bumper with reflectors was the shit. They had the 14" aluminum alloy 6 spoke wheels and most had moon roof and power windows. that was the top dog mini truck to have new in late 85 early 86 before the hardbody came out. I always see an old man driving a sky blue metallic one clean as fuck. He wont sell it though. I finally saw him at the oil change place and asked him.


----------



## Skim

I also wanted the 85-87 Toyota Xtra Cab Turbo SR5. Every once in bluemoon I see a guy locally driving his. Its still all OG black with the factory sticker graphics and factory aluminum alloys wheels. its starting to fade a little but that too was the truck to have.


----------



## Skim

In 1986 my brother who is 3 years older than me had just graduated and he took me with him to cruise Hollywood Blvd. Every truck had graphics and a snug top with the blazer window. I dont think the supershell had come out just yet. Most all the trucks I remember seeing cruising were all stock height on deep dish. I asked why they were like that and he said due to cops giving too low tickets. Thats when the term "Hollywood Style" was used. My brother was always cruising hollywood and going to Florentine Gardens his bitch had the teased hair. lol, those were good times for being young in Southern California and into cars.


----------



## Amahury760

pacific coast said:


> Isreal garcia of the Desireable ones had the baddest setup out there & was unbratable in bed dancing. Does anybody know where he is these days ?


What's up bro, the only one that was able to beat Israel Garcia was actualy sal Chava munoz out of San ysidto. He was crowned the radical bed dance champ for 5 years in a row so he had to retire his truck. Wicked bed. Later know as alien toy.


----------



## Lownslow302

Skim said:


> I also wanted the 85-87 Toyota Xtra Cab Turbo SR5. Every once in bluemoon I see a guy locally driving his. Its still all OG black with the factory sticker graphics and factory aluminum alloys wheels. its starting to fade a little but that too was the truck to have.


really? around my way it was the B2200s my dad had 3 of them on shortbed and 2 xcabs he sold the shortbed cause it would always get stolen


----------



## Skim

Lownslow302 said:


> really? around my way it was the B2200s my dad had 3 of them on shortbed and 2 xcabs he sold the shortbed cause it would always get stolen


the B2200 LX ext cab was tuff. the one i wanted was 2 tone black with the silver bottom.


----------



## no joke

Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, the only one that was able to beat Israel Garcia was actualy sal Chava munoz out of San ysidto. He was crowned the radical bed dance champ for 5 years in a row so he had to retire his truck. Wicked bed. Later know as alien toy.


sorry homie, israel and sal bed danced, if different categories, israel was street bad dance champ, which was a maxium of 4 frames, radical was 5 frames and up, which that was the category that sal was in


----------



## Lownslow302

Skim said:


> the B2200 LX ext cab was tuff. the one i wanted was 2 tone black with the silver bottom.


he still has it, his cousin has the other b2200 both of them still look good my dad gets mad hate cause it still rocks dominican plates in PR


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Back in the day when Skim talking about Hollywood. there use to be a club call Street Image. on the Westside .... the homie (OG) Ox-Roxs had a white with blue pearl Blazer only blazer in the club we looked alot alike so everyone started call me Mini Ox.. few year late i was in the 8th grade and dropped the mini just Ox after a few more year a asked the homie if I could take the full name Ox-Roxs and he said ya..... Ox-Roxs every since.. 213


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Skim said:


> the B2200 LX ext cab was tuff. the one i wanted was 2 tone black with the silver bottom.


 A Skim you every heard of a VW club called The Little Ones. On the Westside of L.A.?


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Lownslow302 said:


>


Tansformers, roobot iin disguiise....Megatron was a minitrucker.

Bs apart, the Bedrock nissan is the shit! Gotta love the uber deep rear wheels on supa stretched rubber.


----------



## Skim

Ox-Roxs said:


> A Skim you every heard of a VW club called The Little Ones. On the Westside of L.A.?


I remember the Little Maniacs and Volkomen Strasse. The later I mentioned had the bugs parked on the shaw during the scene in boyz N the hood scene when he was hollarin at that bitch.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Skim said:


> I remember the Little Maniacs and Volkomen Strasse. The later I mentioned had the bugs parked on the shaw during the scene in boyz N the hood scene when he was hollarin at that bitch.


lol...bugs with deep dish center lines and fulda tires.


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> View attachment 436763


the 4x4 grille with big emblem on the front


----------



## RdnLow63

no joke said:


> View attachment 433660


used to see mazdas like that everywhere


----------



## ice64berg

how did this guy mount the fifth tire on the tailgate (back on page 50) i been trying to google search for an article on it and havent found nothing ... thinking about hanging a spare out side old school style with a solid sided shell

anybody with info pm me please


----------



## no joke




----------



## Skim

wonder where all these trucks are now


----------



## RNGRDVE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994...6914809?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item256caaad79


----------



## Skim

RNGRDVE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994...6914809?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item256caaad79


:thumbsdown:


----------



## RNGRDVE

Skim said:


> :thumbsdown:


Truxarossa kit was pretty cool back in the day.


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> :thumbsdown:


Imma get one an put a plaque in it....lol I may get rid of the duece to do it


----------



## Bedrockcc

no joke said:


> View attachment 440137


dam thats bad.


----------



## Skim

RNGRDVE said:


> Truxarossa kit was pretty cool back in the day.


on the east coast maybe :biggrin:


----------



## dameon

here doing a mini truck model dancer if some wants to post pics heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/143702-jevries-builds-77.html


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

[QUOTE =felix98;14283403]
View attachment 334159

View attachment 334160


View attachment 334147
[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## RNGRDVE

Hey Skim how else the poor surfer dude gonna get a Ferrari?


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> wonder where all these trucks are now


i still got my trucks skim


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> i still got my trucks skim


die hard! my homie rene in Lancaster finally sold his 87 long bed extra cab toyota - white, solid snug top on fully polished alloys. wife made him sell it off.


----------



## no joke

DAMN SUCKS, you should of swoop it


----------



## no joke

just for you skim


----------



## Skim

hell yeah, long bed xtra cabs were the shit man, 4x4 front fenders and it was on!!


----------



## JLR_405

I love this thread,it takes me back to the good ol days!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Back in 92-93 my 88 Nissan hardbody 1htn88










at the Phoenix lrm show 92









then I had it painted in 93


----------



## JLR_405

Its a shame you don't see Mini trucks and Euros anymore! What happened did people just stop building them? i just got back into the Car scene last year and hit alot of shows but didn't see one Lowrider Minitruck or Lowrider Euro in all the shows I hit!


----------



## Lowridazrey

Lowrider style c.c traying to bring them back TTT


----------



## jevries

Bringing it back to 2012! In scale that is.

http://www.jevriesblog.com/


----------



## Bedrockcc

jevries said:


> Bringing it back to 2012! In scale that is.
> 
> http://www.jevriesblog.com/


cool


----------



## joe joe

Bedrockcc said:


> Bedrock Car club


I heard that a lot of these truck r still around, and still in good condition. It would b nice to see them come back out.


----------



## no joke

the 3 makeovers my truck has had, last one i did was like in 2000, i did a frame off but never finished it lol still needs interior and sounds but its still in my garage


----------



## JLR_405

I remember my uncle had an extended cab Nissan HB with two Rockford Fosgate 18's in the cab and he used to bounce quarters on top of the cab when he parked just for kicks!lol it hit hard!I enjoyed the bed dancing videos btw... I wish that trend would pick up again!


----------



## Bedrockcc

joe joe said:


> I heard that a lot of these truck r still around, and still in good condition. It would b nice to see them come back out.











The club in albuquerque nm is still going with a couple of members one bed Dancer.


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## jevries

*Created an album of the pics I took in Japan of beddancers:*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jevries/321148747912348


----------



## no joke




----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> the 3 makeovers my truck has had, last one i did was like in 2000, i did a frame off but never finished it lol still needs interior and sounds but its still in my garage


you still have a shpershell dont you


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> you still have a shpershell dont you


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JLR_405

:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64

Skim said:


> you still have a shpershell dont you


We need one


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

sean_2009 said:


>


nissan ST king cab. that truck was fresh


----------



## Bedrockcc

sean_2009 said:


>


Thats a cool picture.


----------



## no joke

sean_2009 said:


>


this was the real 1st issue of lowrider magazine june 1988 when they came back after stopping there last magazine in dec 1985 even though when they were selling back issues they said july of 1988 was the first issue


----------



## no joke

sean_2009 said:


>


hey homie where did u get this picture from, this is my homie pajaros old truck, i see u got some pics from are truck club site but we didnt post this one


----------



## Skim

thats a crazy ass rack!!!!


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> hey homie where did u get this picture from, this is my homie pajaros old truck, i see u got some pics from are truck club site but we didnt post this one


I GUESS NOT!


----------



## tequila sunrise

no joke said:


> hey homie where did u get this picture from, this is my homie pajaros old truck, i see u got some pics from are truck club site but we didnt post this one


i took a picture of that same truck. it was at the lowrider show at the pomona fairplex around '89. i gotta dig it up.


----------



## no joke

tequila sunrise said:


> i took a picture of that same truck. it was at the lowrider show at the pomona fairplex around '89. i gotta dig it up.


good looking out homie, do that if u can :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

tequila sunrise said:


> i took a picture of that same truck. it was at the lowrider show at the pomona fairplex around '89. i gotta dig it up.


post them up homie


----------



## pinkyless

man alot of those pics brought me way back, i remember half of them. I gotta dig out pics of my old minitruck and post.







before






after

1997 Mazda Kingcab. I miss this minitrick.


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke

sorry i dont know how to clean up the pics


----------



## ice64berg

thats not a 97 , mines a 93 and last year of that body style

those canopies were tuff thou, skil craft right?


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff

Zitro881 said:


> There you go og hardliner


Damn I remember this trokita. Makes me wanna make a comeback after being down for almost 4 years.


----------



## MARTINEZ79

*MY PROJECT!


















*


----------



## Afterlife

MARTINEZ79 said:


> *MY PROJECT!
> View attachment 459477
> View attachment 459478
> View attachment 459479
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## joedel1972

i saw that you are looking for pictures of Alfred Anayas Rag Berry from the Kalifornias Finest Snugs.I actually have a picture of Rag Berry when his truck was featured in Lowrider magazine june of 1986 issue.I still dont know how to post pictures up onto this site but i can send it to your email if you're interested.


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## NIEZHUH

My oldschool themed Nissan 720.

First the interior


----------



## no joke

NIEZHUH said:


> My oldschool themed Nissan 720.
> 
> First the interior


damn homie u got a cleanass 720 on st wheels, even the og mud flaps, any clean ones like yours out there for sale


----------



## Justin-Az

NIEZHUH said:


> My oldschool themed Nissan 720.
> 
> First the interior


Badass truck man


----------



## NIEZHUH

Thanks guy's! NoJoke- sometimes good ones come up on our craigslist! My friends have oldschool static dropped trucks too, would you be good on me posting them?


----------



## no joke

NIEZHUH said:


> Thanks guy's! NoJoke- sometimes good ones come up on our craigslist! My friends have oldschool static dropped trucks too, would you be good on me posting them?


hell ya dude, specially if there close to begin as clean as yours and if you see any clean 720s out there for sale hit me up please especially if there kingcabs but any will do


----------



## NIEZHUH

Ok will be on the lookout man!. Btw most of these guys use to roll with hydros like me back in the early 90's and i will start with a pic of my 91 Toyota back then! Fun times!!!

]









]









]









]









]









]









]









]









]









]









]









]








]









]









and here is my dd extra cab Toyota. Glad i kept the ground effects since 92'.

]








]


----------



## sdropnem

og hardliner said:


> A few more


Those were cool!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

MARTINEZ79 said:


> *MY PROJECT!
> View attachment 459477
> View attachment 459478
> View attachment 459479
> *


Cool truck. The box S10's look good lifted on wires......I used to have one


----------



## no joke

]









]










]










]










any of your buddies selling any of theses


----------



## choco74

[/QUOTE]:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## lowrollerzlac

My new/old school style mini


----------



## NIEZHUH

NJ >sorry man... none of them at this time are selling but i was looking at seattle tacoma craigslist and found this nice xtracab 720 for sale!! 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2978940988.html


----------



## 07-Gator

NIEZHUH said:


> NJ >sorry man... none of them at this time are selling but i was looking at seattle tacoma craigslist and found this nice xtracab 720 for sale!!
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2978940988.html


Good looking minitruck, price aint bad either


----------



## BigCeez

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2960540156.html

87 Mazda


----------



## ct1458

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2958121613.html 

Wrapped with envy for sale on CL


----------



## scrape'n-by

where working on a few truck time to bring the trucks back in style..


----------



## Skim

NIEZHUH said:


> NJ >sorry man... none of them at this time are selling but i was looking at seattle tacoma craigslist and found this nice xtracab 720 for sale!!
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2978940988.html


HOLY SHIT I WANT THAT!


----------



## cadillacmel001

my 91 & 96 1/2


----------



## lowrider4lyfe

I still have my 87 blazer, 10 switches, and 13x7s


----------



## no joke

lowrider4lyfe said:


> I still have my 87 blazer, 10 switches, and 13x7s


lets see homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 07-Gator

lowrider4lyfe said:


> I still have my 87 blazer, 10 switches, and 13x7s


Where's the pics?


----------



## lowdwnrob

domino said:


> more pics


I have this truck on vhs somewhere. It was at the LRM show in Indy.


----------



## XusoMem

Takes me back ... I started my car customizing with my mini-truck back in 1992 (while I was still in the US Army and I was being transfered from Germany to Ft. Hood, Texas).
I joined a club out of Killeen, Texas called "*Mini Pleazures*". From what I remember (If anyone from that area remembers) there was the Killeen Chapter, Austin Chapter, and 1 other ??
Those were some good times. Everything was new to me. I even took a 1st Place in Open-Bed Mild Custom @ the *1993 Texas Heat Wave IV . *Anyone remember *Von Otto* from Waco??

After a few more years in Texas, I headed back to California (1995), where I joined "*USO car club*".
The picture I've posted is my truck when I first joined USO/UCE car club (San Diego, Chapter) - Completely changed the paint, interior, etc...prior to joining my new club. Traded it in 1996.


----------



## visionquest23

NIEZHUH said:


> My oldschool themed Nissan 720.
> 
> First the interior


thats right rep'n the flipside!!!


----------



## visionquest23

looking for that extra cab toyota


----------



## hyroglfx

G2G_Al said:


>


I love this truck! Best of both worlds!


----------



## lowdwnrob

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/3017512830.html Wish I was ready to buy something right now!


----------



## no joke

this one was BADD


----------



## Skim

i always liked the ronal R5 wheels


----------



## MintySeven

bringin the mini truk back in diego:thumbsup:


----------



## MARTINEZ79

*HELL YEAH*!


----------



## MARTINEZ79

*THANKS.*


----------



## manny aka djmutley

*mini racers in the house












*


----------



## no joke

manny aka djmutley said:


> *mini racers in the house
> View attachment 482098
> View attachment 482098
> *
> View attachment 482099


FUCKEN MANNY THOSE PICS ARE BADASS, POST MORE, I GOT SOME OFF YOUR PUTOBOOK A COUPLE PAGES BACK


----------



## RdnLow63

no joke said:


> View attachment 463139


:thumbsup:


----------



## manny aka djmutley

*so cal mini racers*

THEE ORIGINATORS OF HYDRAULIC BEDS.


----------



## manny aka djmutley

no joke said:


> FUCKEN MANNY THOSE PICS ARE BADASS, POST MORE, I GOT SOME OFF YOUR PUTOBOOK A COUPLE PAGES BACK



get some ---------- ari boy--


----------



## no joke

manny aka djmutley said:


> View attachment 482585
> View attachment 482587
> View attachment 482588
> 
> View attachment 482599
> View attachment 482600
> View attachment 482601
> View attachment 482605
> View attachment 482608
> 
> View attachment 482621
> 
> 
> 
> *so cal mini racers*
> 
> THEE ORIGINATORS OF HYDRAULIC BEDS.


BADASS :worship:BUT YOU BETTER STOP THAT ORIGINATOR SHIT, YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS MANNY


----------



## manny aka djmutley

_just stating facts young buck ---------:thumbsup:
:rofl:_


----------



## no joke

post more, i saw you have more pictures


----------



## manny aka djmutley

no joke said:


> post more, i saw you have more pictures




ya ok homie:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke




----------



## dreamer1

Nice pics....makes me wanna fix my lil truck...


----------



## Lownslow302

anyone remember the old school kmcs with the spoke caps that were usually painted of chrome what were the shits called


----------



## ABRAXASS

no joke said:


> View attachment 483765


Bad ass..............


----------



## beentheredonethat6

88 leg lake


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 88 leg lake


thats what am talking about homie :thumbsup:, post more


----------



## scrape'n-by

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone remember the old school kmcs with the spoke caps that were usually painted of chrome what were the shits called


think they are called the kmc ice wheels..


----------



## Lokela707

My 87 from back in the day


----------



## MaLosix6

I don't log on here much but i stumbled on this thread and i had to chime in. Manny i think i talked to you over on Infamous but i am not sure, the guy i talked to said that his brothers were from Desirable ones and that he was thinking of starting it back up again...was that you? If so, let's do this! I just picked me up a 720 KC and i am gonna get started on it. I still talk to guys that use to roll with California specials & Mini sensations and they both have talked about building trucks again.

Time for a "MINI" reunion! :rofl:

Here are some pics i posted on the other site of Kalifornia's finest, i hope you like them! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

manny dude, that red nissan with the deep dish wheels w/ polished lips n red centers is totally bad ass! Makes ,e wanna build one...


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> I don't log on here much but i stumbled on this thread and i had to chime in. Manny i think i talked to you over on Infamous but i am not sure, the guy i talked to said that his brothers were from Desirable ones and that he was thinking of starting it back up again...was that you? If so, let's do this! I just picked me up a 720 KC and i am gonna get started on it. I still talk to guys that use to roll with California specials & Mini sensations and they both have talked about building trucks again.
> 
> Time for a "MINI" reunion! :rofl:
> 
> Here are some pics i posted on the other site of when i use to roll with Kalifornia's finest, i hope you like them! :thumbsup:


BADASS HOMIE :worship:am the one you talked to on here, my older brothers and i were in desirable ones and manny on here was in it too when my brothers were, hit me up on a private message on here i got my truck still just havent finished it but my brother and manny want to get one again so hit me up will talk


----------



## dogbonekustoms

MaLosix, that patterned red truck is the fuckin balls! I love it, even with the porscher rims 
Im pretty sure its a nissan but, what xact year n model is it? Gotta find one naw....


----------



## MaLosix6

dogbonekustoms said:


> MaLosix, that patterned red truck is the fuckin balls! I love it, even with the porscher rims
> Im pretty sure its a nissan but, what xact year n model is it? Gotta find one naw....


Yeah these were all Nissan 720 pick ups, that was the truck to have back in the days! Nissan made the 720 trucks from like 1983 to 1986.5 then in the 2nd half of 1986 they switched over to the hardbody body style....that's what makes these so hard to find now! They are out there but to find one (especially a king cab or better yet a king cab st) in real nice condition is almost impossible, it seems like these trucks all got used as gardners and painters beaters. If you find a cherry one, be prepared to pay $$! but just to answer your question, the trucks you want to look out for are the 1984-1986 720 pick ups.


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dogbonekustoms

MaLosix6 said:


> Yeah these were all Nissan 720 pick ups, that was the truck to have back in the days! Nissan made the 720 trucks from like 1983 to 1986.5 then in the 2nd half of 1986 they switched over to the hardbody body style....that's what makes these so hard to find now! They are out there but to find one (especially a king cab or better yet a king cab st) in real nice condition is almost impossible, it seems like these trucks all got used as gardners and painters beaters. If you find a cherry one, be prepared to pay $$! but just to answer your question, the trucks you want to look out for are the 1984-1986 720 pick ups.


Big thank you. And yeah, a king cab would be nice, but o'd settle for a standard one like the red one up my post no problem


----------



## no joke

what happened? just when things were getting good in here with people posting pics, and it stopped LOL lets keep it going more OG good pics please


----------



## MaLosix6

I found another guy that also just bought a 720 ST king cab and he is into bringing back the 80's style too. Man we are going to have to get a meet together soon...stock trucks and all just get something together to see who is serious about it or not. I was thinking about either meeting at Legg lake (like back in the days) or at Arry's on Whittier Blvd. 

I am gonna be taking my truck to Beto's tint shop soon to have him tint my windows...You know old school style, with the big strip on the front window to hide my "Wink" mirror! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> I found another guy that also just bought a 720 ST king cab and he is into bringing back the 80's style too. Man we are going to have to get a meet together soon...stock trucks and all just get something together to see who is serious about it or not. I was thinking about either meeting at Legg lake (like back in the days) or at Arry's on Whittier Blvd.
> 
> I am gonna be taking my truck to Beto's tint shop soon to have him tint my windows...You know old school style, with the big strip on the front window to hide my "Wink" mirror! :thumbsup:


send me some more pics, i was eating at arrys last sunday yummy lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6

new varity coacella valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6

new variety I E


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


nice pics you have been posting homie, espeacially the lake legg, i think this top pic was my brothers truck from Desirable Ones, we were deep, send me a pm with your email homie will trade some pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6

no joke said:


> nice pics you have been posting homie, espeacially the lake legg, i think this top pic was my brothers truck from Desirable Ones, we were deep, send me a pm with your email homie will trade some pics


 cool let me figure out how to pm again


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## SupremeAir

No joke in another thread you told me to add some of pics my mini trucks this one was from 1992...


----------



## SupremeAir

Heres another one from 2000 ...


----------



## no joke

SupremeAir said:


> No joke in another thread you told me to add some of pics my mini trucks this one was from 1992...
> View attachment 495800


thats right homie, cleanass hardbody, those were the good old times huh homie :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

perfect 10 
same truck on post on top ESE 10


----------



## Skim

PEEP OUT THE 4 RUNNER ON ALL GOLDS


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dogbonekustoms

beentheredonethat, that siler chevy with the Zs is the mutherfuckin dog balls! and the chick is hella hot too 
Everypage of this threas makes want a mini more n more....


----------



## beentheredonethat6

dogbonekustoms said:


> beentheredonethat, that siler chevy with the Zs is the mutherfuckin dog balls! and the chick is hella hot too
> Everypage of this threas makes want a mini more n more....


 thanks yea she is


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


damn homie your killing it with all these badass pics, keep it going homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MaLosix6

show-bound said:


>



*Hey Ary, Here you go bro! Check this out!*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3050157084.html


----------



## MaLosix6

Japan holding it down! :thumbsup:....The primer one is not from Japan though:dunno:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> *Hey Ary, Here you go bro! Check this out!*
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3050157084.html


crazy huh homie, i never thought this truck would be seeling on craigslist, and only for 10k, surprised its not in japan, its a hall of fame truck


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Wrapped with Envy was a lot nicer when it was the 24k Cruiser, and with the small dia. wheels on the 50 profile tires, in true 90s guise, but i understand it was THE truck back then. As for Japan, theyre ahead in the game, and i mean any game.


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Man this thread got me thinking bout som of the videos that had lots of rides in em back in the day. L'trimm cars that go boom video had nothing but mini's in it. The white one with the gullwing doors was bad as fuck.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## beentheredonethat6

ttt


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage

beentheredonethat6 are all those minis from the valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> beentheredonethat6 are all those minis from the valle


some of them their was about 6 truck clubs in the valley but you no their are leaders n followers some of us car truck owners not car or truck drivers:thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage

i live in indio and i kind of remember seein some cruisin around when i was a kid


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## OGHARDBODY

beentheredonethat6;15[IMG said:


> http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/Picture097.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OGHARDBODY




----------



## Skim

sean_2009 said:


>


NOTHIN LIKE A NISSAN ON PORSCHE ALLOYS :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> NOTHIN LIKE A NISSAN ON PORSCHE ALLOYS :thumbsup:


thats for damn sure :yes:


----------



## manny aka djmutley

fuken nice ass 720 on 4 doors.........................wow


----------



## Avila

Hey DJ MUTLEY - I need you to get your facts straight - 1st of all - the mini racers didn't innovate the "lifted beds" - the Fuentes brothers did out of la puente - and neither did the DESIRABLE ONES BUT WE TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL HOMEBOY!!! How many bed dance competitions did they win? Mini racers were down don't get me wrong - but they have the "push up style frames " can't do much with that - I think your extended 3D was crazier than any of their beds. But no diss to them - they were clean trucks. But DESIRABLE ONES - terrozied the streets with the beds. We were not the innovators BUT we rocked the beds like no other.


----------



## Skim

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


I wonder what ever happened to all of these trucks. I have a clean set of all chrome 15x8 daytons 72's that I am damn near tempted to stretch some 195x50s onto just for old times lol


----------



## Skim

MaLosix6 said:


> I don't log on here much but i stumbled on this thread and i had to chime in. Manny i think i talked to you over on Infamous but i am not sure, the guy i talked to said that his brothers were from Desirable ones and that he was thinking of starting it back up again...was that you? If so, let's do this! I just picked me up a 720 KC and i am gonna get started on it. I still talk to guys that use to roll with California specials & Mini sensations and they both have talked about building trucks again.
> 
> Time for a "MINI" reunion! :rofl:
> 
> Here are some pics i posted on the other site of Kalifornia's finest, i hope you like them! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like they werent afraid to use the 914 porsche 2 litre alloys,. the 4 lug ones because I remember a lot of people sold their bugs and bought trucks. naturally they put the rims they had on their v dubs on their trucks. Shit looked fresh as hell too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Avila

Kalifornia's finest were bad ass - these pics are clean - there were several bad ass clubs back in the day - EXOTIC ONES, LIL MANIACS, ONE OF A KIND, SHOWTIME, JUST FOR LOOKS, MINI RACERS, UNIQUE CREATIONS. 

What's up to all of them.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

4 stage bed dancer


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


FUCK  THE REAPER, 1 OF MY ALL TIME FAVS BADASS NISSAN, POST MORE PLEASE


----------



## OGHARDBODY

IF ANYONE HAS A Z-RACK OUT THERE IM LOOKING FOR ONE LMK??/


----------



## beentheredonethat6

1 of my fav when i rolled with NEW VARITY minis


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

phantom tops lowrider mini trucks


----------



## beentheredonethat6

Skim said:


> I wonder what ever happened to all of these trucks. I have a clean set of all chrome 15x8 daytons 72's that I am damn near tempted to stretch some 195x50s onto just for old times lol


landscaping trucks ..... seen a nice truck from back in the 90s here a couple yrs back candy faded the tilt bed was still used to bad hardbody was nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6

which style was your fav 
15x10 deep dish 
porsha rims
shallowrims
my first mini was ford courier79 with 520s white wall in an og ford ub caps loud as pipes
that was a cool truck


----------



## Skim

i liked deep dish 6 hole enkei on mazdas and nissans, of course dayton too with the fulda or semperit 195x50 but i was always into the v w bugs and busses so a king cab nissan on porsche alloys is my favorite. i like when they started putting the all chrome GS Weds on trucks around 92-93


----------



## Skim

i remember the first time i saw 195x50 stretched on a 15x10 it looked crazy like the tire wanted to pop.


----------



## Skim

remember ToyzRUs from the valley, samurai knights, mazdas finest, would also remember they had Resolutions truck run at Glen Helen park up there off the 15 north of san bernardino. bon ton up by bakersfield. those days were great. shows how old were getting.


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> phantom tops lowrider mini trucks


damn homie u have been getting down with the pictures, brings back alot of good memories, that dude with the hardbody on the dayton 15x10s and his brother had a blazer on 15x10s from rollin hard use to live by me, did u ever find the vhs video u told me about??


----------



## 440sled




----------



## uso4vida

Skim said:


> remember ToyzRUs from the valley, samurai knights, mazdas finest, would also remember they had Resolutions truck run at Glen Helen park up there off the 15 north of san bernardino. bon ton up by bakersfield. those days were great. shows how old were getting.


Ja ja ja, you said Resolutions!!! My first Resolutions was in '87, I used to roll with Limited Edition outta Santana. Chit, now that I am thinking about how old I am, it coulda been '86! :h5:


----------



## SupremeAir

Skim said:


> remember ToyzRUs from the valley, samurai knights, mazdas finest, would also remember they had Resolutions truck run at Glen Helen park up there off the 15 north of san bernardino. bon ton up by bakersfield. those days were great. shows how old were getting.


I rember taking my Nissan xtra cab to Bon ton summer of 91 then totally re doing it for resolutions in 92 at Perris ... At the time I thought of the truck how if I had a 59 rag now ...wow how times and views change ....lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SupremeAir said:


> I rember taking my Nissan xtra cab to Bon ton summer of 91 then totally re doing it for resolutions in 92 at Perris ... At the time I thought of the truck how if I had a 59 rag now ...wow how times and views change ....lol


Alot of us came from Mini truck era.... Bon Ton is back this year in the Bakerfeild fairgrounds...Trying to bring the Ol'skools back...

I rolled Razzamatazz and Califonia Vice.. Even had a Jerry curl to go with it..HAHAHAH


----------



## SupremeAir

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Alot of us came from Mini truck era.... Bon Ton is back this year in the Bakerfeild fairgrounds...Trying to bring the Ol'skools back...
> 
> I rolled Razzamatazz and Califonia Vice.. Even had a Jerry curl to go with it..HAHAHAH


True a year are two later it started to become all about hitting those switches...


----------



## beentheredonethat6

mini trucks kept the car shows going some car shows thats all there was... now i have my s10 n at car shows they put me in trucks 70s n up catagory so i go up against full size trucks 
bring back those minis .........


----------



## beentheredonethat6

to the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6

no joke said:


> damn homie u have been getting down with the pictures, brings back alot of good memories, that dude with the hardbody on the dayton 15x10s and his brother had a blazer on 15x10s from rollin hard use to live by me, did u ever find the vhs video u told me about??


i didnt find my but my homie has it but hes working in kansas city talk to his bro n hes gona go thru his old vedios..n old pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Amahury760 said:


> WHATS UP ,,,PACIFIC COAST,,, YUP THAT WAS SAL'S TRUCK FROM SANYSIDRO,,,THATS ME W/ THE 20'S JERSY, THAT WAS HIM IN BACK OF THE TRUCK....I HAVE ALOT MORE PICTURES EVEN OF RNJ BACK WHEN AMIGOS CC USED TO HAVE THERE SHOWS @ THE OLD NAVY BASE IN SD... YUP THAT WAS MUNCHI'S TRUCK I THINK THAT WAS HIS SON ON THE BACK OF THE TRUCK,,,MUNCHIE PASSED AWAY A WHILE AGO ...I HAVE TO GO TO MY STORAGE AND PICK UP THE REST OF THE PICTURES YOULL TRIP OUT SO STAY POSTED...LATER HOMIE...





pacific coast said:


> Amahury760- The red 620 is Sal from TJ correct ? He had the baddest setup ever.
> I remember seeing the silver Nissan at a few shows.
> The S-10 was Danny's. He joined our club with a Tahoe & still has his logo. I believe thats him behind the truck in the pic.
> I saw R & J hop a few vehcles @ the Majestics show back in 92.
> Hi tech hydraulics was owned by Munchie , his shop was in El cajon.
> What a flashback your pix are, keep em coming.





Amahury760 said:


> MY HOMIE' CHAVAS TRUCK...BACK IN1994 ...WICKED BED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURE FROM CLASSIC TOUCH...MINI TRUCK CLUB..IN OCEANSIDE..1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNJ HYDRUALICS ...AKA BLACK MAJIC HYDRUALICS. :0 :biggrin: 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI TECH HYDRUALICS...1994...MEMBERS ONLY CAR SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHERN COAST MINNI....MEMBERS ONLY SHOW...EL CAMINO HIGH SCHOOL.


Dayum, I gonna have to get out the old scape book, I almost forgot about them days... Can never forget where you started but we talkin 20 plus years ago


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> i didnt find my but my homie has it but hes working in kansas city talk to his bro n hes gona go thru his old vedios..n old pics


please do homie, that would be the shit if he finds it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

pacific coast said:


> This Nissan has been posted on CL here in San diego.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2069525600.html
> The truck was built by Kustom Kreations in Escondido around 92...


WOW always wondered what happened to this truck, Mark must have never finished it...."*All Cracked Up*"

I did alot of work on that thing , And Dumbo molded and painted it


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I believe the truck on the top with the 4 or more pc bed that spun like a chopper. If im.not mistaken that pic was taken in hawaii cuz I remember that stripped hopper. I could be wrong but I know I have a vhs that has the show which was back in 95'


----------



## 440sled

Reso was a fun run, but the river runs were the best. Endless Summer and Spring Splash. Back in the early 90's no other shows in the country could touch those runs. There's an old school revolution going on, on Facebook. "I was in a minitruck/car club in the 80's and 90's" and "Coalition of OG minitruckin". There's alot of people that are tired of the trends and attitudes of today. Trying to bring back the ol school mentality of being original. Check'em out!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Anybody remember the Japan lowrider vids of them smacking the beds on the ground and blowing out the backglass? Those vids were the shit!!! Wish i still had those.


----------



## be thankful

whoever remembers these trucks rolling down the street in packs..had a great chilhood! =)


----------



## 1SEXY80

The Homie Still Has His...


----------



## beentheredonethat6

looks cool with these rims i like mazdas with 15x10 snug top shell


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## Skim

440sled said:


> Reso was a fun run, but the river runs were the best. Endless Summer and Spring Splash. Back in the early 90's no other shows in the country could touch those runs. There's an old school revolution going on, on Facebook. "I was in a minitruck/car club in the 80's and 90's" and "Coalition of OG minitruckin". There's alot of people that are tired of the trends and attitudes of today. Trying to bring back the ol school mentality of being original. Check'em out!


i went to spring splash 1991 lake havasu that was a bad ass run. we were going down the 40 between barstow and needles and hit the rubber base of a road cone lol. fucked up the valence on my homie rustys mitsubishi.


----------



## Skim

ok what ever happened to 'Elizer' who used to do the graphics, i think theres a truck one page back that has the elizer carillo graphics. i remember his graphics looked like neon tubes.


----------



## 440sled

I went to Spring Splash 91 also. It may have been at La Paz County Park in AZ though. Those neon tube graphics were the shit back then.


----------



## Skim

440sled said:


> I went to Spring Splash 91 also. It may have been at La Paz County Park in AZ though. Those neon tube graphics were the shit back then.


yep thats exactly where it was. i remember seeing london bridge in havasu then we took 95 south to the event. fun times


----------



## littlerascle59

Wow....
Lovin this thread. Bringing back a lot of memories of me lookin at the magazines as a kid and daydreaming about getting a mini and doing a radical bad dancing setup on it.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

layed low my ESES10 pasadena way of life


----------



## beentheredonethat6

my has skirts also see pick on top 
liked nissans 720 on porsha 
mazdas hardbodys on15 x10
toyotas on skinny rims al layed out 
but im lowrider thats i still drive my S10


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

NEW VARITY IE my old club


----------



## globalwarming

looking for some old school 15x 8 deep dish rims for mazda b2200 6 lug, building a mini truck, like the OLD DAYS..... PM ME thanxs......


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

brian84corvette said:


> this thread makes me wana build a z rack for the trunk lid of my car.
> lol


LOL


----------



## slangin cardboard

globalwarming said:


> looking for some old school 15x 8 deep dish rims for mazda b2200 6 lug, building a mini truck, like the OLD DAYS..... PM ME thanxs......


Should not be that hard.


----------



## globalwarming

slangin cardboard said:


> Should not be that hard.


 they are if your looking for old school KMC wheels, plus i've been to rim shops and all they say is that they dont make those kind of rims any more, plus alot of old rim dealers are no longer in buisness.


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## MaLosix6

Are these pics taken at Legg lake? looks like the old council meetings. :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

MaLosix6 said:


> Are these pics taken at Legg lake? looks like the old council meetings. :thumbsup:


 yeep some...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

MY OLD TRUCK.


----------



## no joke

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 510001
> MY OLD TRUCK.


yup i remember it


----------



## 440sled

MaLosix6 said:


> Are these pics taken at Legg lake? looks like the old council meetings. :thumbsup:


They still meet!


----------



## MaLosix6

440sled said:


> They still meet!


Where at? and when??


----------



## MaLosix6

Anybody know where i can find a Snugtop for an 85 Nissan king cab?? with windows or without...it don't matter. PM me if you do.


----------



## Amahury760

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum, I gonna have to get out the old scape book, I almost forgot about them days... Can never forget where you started but we talkin 20 plus years ago


LoL. What's up Ron, yeah remember the good old days, I was a youngster but had a good time cruising with you guys and kicking it at RNJ'S hydraulics  I might have pictures of your impala when you where into the hopping game. Back then hitting under 30 " but then and now you where the shit. Also remember the time when your car hopped and hit pando's car from SD.


----------



## Amahury760

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> WOW always wondered what happened to this truck, Mark must have never finished it...."*All Cracked Up*"
> 
> I did alot of work on that thing , And Dumbo molded and painted it


I remember the truck was at your shop before you moved to LV then dumbo had it for a while, now who knows


----------



## Lowkotex

my old one !!!


----------



## Amahury760

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 510001
> MY OLD TRUCK.


That was a clean truck, what ever happen to it. ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

very nice mazda


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

you got badass pictures homie, dont stop keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

ESE10 PUEZ QVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

no joke said:


> you got badass pictures homie, dont stop keep them coming :thumbsup:


THANKS I GOT A COUPLE MORE


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dogbonekustoms

the silver chevy is THE shit.
But im lovin all the old pics, the dancin beds are just too kool.


----------



## GM RIDER

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ESE10 PUEZ QVO
> 
> NICE


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

Amahury760 said:


> That was a clean truck, what ever happen to it. ?


I SOLD IT:tears::biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

dogbonekustoms said:


> the silver chevy is THE shit.
> But im lovin all the old pics, the dancin beds are just too kool.






GM RIDER said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESE10 PUEZ QVO
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## Royal Legacy

heres a mini i picked up from some white boys.. paid 300 for it..stripped and sold it it


----------



## Bad_Bad_LeroyBrown

topic brings back memories


----------



## MaLosix6

As you know we are trying to bring the "style" back and since it was 7/20/2012 yesterday...we dubbed it Nissan 720 day! and held a truck meet and greet on Whittier blvd. Everyone was tripping when they saw the Nissan trucks parked together, i guess it brought back memories! We had a great time and we are already looking forward to doing it again soon. We figure "don't just talk about it, be about it!" so these are guys that are actually building old school minis again. We are trying to see if we can't get more 720's to come out to the next meet. :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> As you know we are trying to bring the "style" back and since it was 7/20/2012 yesterday...we dubbed it Nissan 720 day! and held a truck meet and greet on Whittier blvd. Everyone was tripping when they saw the Nissan trucks parked together, i guess it brought back memories! We had a great time and we are already looking forward to doing it again soon. We figure "don't just talk about it, be about it!" so these are guys that are actually building old school minis again. We are trying to see if we can't get more 720's to come out to the next meet. :thumbsup:


DAMN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 440sled

^^^ 720 heaven!!


----------



## RdnLow63

MaLosix6 said:


> As you know we are trying to bring the "style" back and since it was 7/20/2012 yesterday...we dubbed it Nissan 720 day! and held a truck meet and greet on Whittier blvd. Everyone was tripping when they saw the Nissan trucks parked together, i guess it brought back memories! We had a great time and we are already looking forward to doing it again soon. We figure "don't just talk about it, be about it!" so these are guys that are actually building old school minis again. We are trying to see if we can't get more 720's to come out to the next meet. :thumbsup:


saw a green 720 on wires today...looked good, havent seen one done up like that in years


----------



## Skim

that fool even had the maxima euro headlights


----------



## manny aka djmutley

Avila said:


> Hey DJ MUTLEY - I need you to get your facts straight - 1st of all - the mini racers didn't innovate the "lifted beds" - the Fuentes brothers did out of la puente - and neither did the DESIRABLE ONES BUT WE TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL HOMEBOY!!! How many bed dance competitions did they win? Mini racers were down don't get me wrong - but they have the "push up style frames " can't do much with that - I think your extended 3D was crazier than any of their beds. But no diss to them - they were clean trucks. But DESIRABLE ONES - terrozied the streets with the beds. We were not the innovators BUT we rocked the beds like no other.


back in 85 the beds were being lifted w broom sticks and the racers were the first that i seen where it was required to have hydraulics to be a member, desirables copied the full frame design from the racers and took it to the sky, but full frames never rocked like the half frames htey were too heavy, who lifted your truck? quack.


----------



## Avila

Mutley Mutley Mutley - really broomsticks? WTF! So it was a requirement to have hydraulics to be a member - it sounds like you also had to be a janitor if you needed a broomstick too. It wasn't a requirement for the desirable ones - it was an expectation homeboy! We can settle it this way ...... How many Bed Dance championships did the Racers have ...... I'm waiting .......... Buzzer! Don't get it twisted - respect to the racers - but they were on a different level. Hey WTF - where is my broom? Did you take it?


----------



## stilldownivlife

Royal Legacy said:


> heres a mini i picked up from some white boys.. paid 300 for it..stripped and sold it it


 whaaaaat $300 ? did it run? looks like it just needed some tlc - i love those minis


----------



## teegood

1992 Isuzu, bought it bought year ago,almost done with the restore, been lowriding all my life and this is my first mini and i love it.Guy who built it is from back east i have added some of my own touches but have tried to keep it mostly original.


----------



## Skim

Damn, they are arguing over a beef older than any tupac or biggie event lol. old school beef haha :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> Damn, they are arguing over a beef older than any tupac or biggie event lol. old school beef haha :biggrin:


naw they just messing around, they my boys, ex OG Desirable Ones members u member lol, manny was first a mini racer but then came to the club that was running things


----------



## Hoorider187

very nice trucks i cant wait to start on my 95 nissan pick up i would like to find some 15x8 spokes


----------



## stilldownivlife

teegood said:


> 1992 Isuzu, bought it bought year ago,almost done with the restore, been lowriding all my life and this is my first mini and i love it.Guy who built it is from back east i have added some of my own touches but have tried to keep it mostly original.
> View attachment 517637
> View attachment 517638
> View attachment 517639
> View attachment 517640


:thumbsup: whoa jake's ol ride from scared of heights still clean - man those flicks just took me back a few years (13+)


----------



## Avila

Ain't no beef - Mutley is my boy - just messing with homie - he gets jealous because I'm much better looking than him.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


DAMN PINK PASSION FROM IMPERIALS, BADASS TRUCKS, SOME OF THESE TRUCKS GATTA BE SOME WHERE BESIDES JUNK YARDS AND GARDNERS, THERE WAS JUST TO MANY BACK THEN FOR THEM ALL TO BE TRASHED, I WISH THE OWNERS THAT DO HAVE THEM BRING THEM OUT


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## Skim

wow i love those 15x10s on that hardbody. you knew 10's were instant pull overs. cops loved pulling u over for 10's and if u had a 195x50 stretched on a 10 that was even worse.


----------



## Skim

i always wondered why the 1990 hardbody was the only year hardbody with the pathfinder style grille and composite headlights.


----------



## baggedout81

Skim said:


> wow i love those 15x10s on that hardbody. you knew 10's were instant pull overs. cops loved pulling u over for 10's and if u had a 195x50 stretched on a 10 that was even worse.


I had some 15x8 bolt ons an i thought they poked out a ton,can imagine 10s.

I'm gonna mount up some 15x7s on my s10 here as sonn as i find a left side knock off


----------



## manny aka djmutley

why would i be mad i belonged to 2 of the greatest truck clubs,great friends and good times.


----------



## manny aka djmutley

Avila said:


> - where is my broom? Did you take it?


nah you sittin on it............................................................................................................uhhhhh


----------



## fleetwood619

Here's my baby.............A 1987 Mazda B2200.I got her back in 94 fresh outta high school and still roll her to this day.So glad I held on to her!!!!!!!


----------



## Avila

Nice ride bro - don't let her go!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

fleetwood619 said:


> Here's my baby.............A 1987 Mazda B2200.I got her back in 94 fresh outta high school and still roll her to this day.So glad I held on to her!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 520111
> View attachment 520112
> View attachment 520113
> View attachment 520114


----------



## beentheredonethat6

fleetwood619 said:


> Here's my baby.............A 1987 Mazda B2200.I got her back in 94 fresh outta high school and still roll her to this day.So glad I held on to her!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 520111
> View attachment 520112
> View attachment 520113
> View attachment 520114


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dogbonekustoms

you keep pullin these bad ass pics out of you hat  Thanx man. 
Lovin the green truck, they look so proper on 155/80. Whats the club name? Cant read it from my phone.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## Amahury760

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 521567
> View attachment 521568


What ever happen to the truck, ?


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Anybody know what ever happened to this club?


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

dogbonekustoms said:


> you keep pullin these bad ass pics out of you hat  Thanx man.
> Lovin the green truck, they look so proper on 155/80. Whats the club name? Cant read it from my phone.


X2 GREAT HISTORY OF THE MINI TRUCK ERA! KEEP THEM COMING.
GREEN TRUCK CLUB NAME WAS UNTOUCHABLE ONES FROM INLAND EMPIRE. KEPT RUNNING INTO THEM IN THE 90s


----------



## Skim

old school. Mini Trucks and VWs seemed to go hand in hand back then.


----------



## slangin cardboard

I like how the thread stays on top up above the rest of the BS.


----------



## moonlighters

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 521567
> View attachment 521568


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## MaLosix6

*Okay guys, bring em out!*

*We had a great time at our last 720 truck meet that we decided to open up an invitation to all classic Datsun/Nissan trucks to our next meet, This truck meet will be open to all Datsun's (3's, 5's 6's, 7's) and Nissan's (7's and HB's only)*
Sorry nothing against the newer trucks, we are just trying to keep this truck meet classic!

*We will be gathering at around 6m till ?? at the In-N-Out in Pico Rivera, Ca. on Whittier Blvd. Come hang out and talk truck!*

*Bring out your Old school 80's style, raced out mini's, 4x4's, stock, slammed out trucks...whatever it don't really matter the condition, we just want to bring all the classics together so pass the word out!*

*8/17/2012 @ 6M...Mark your calendars!*











*Where it's all going down: *









*9070 WHITTIER BLVD
PICO RIVERA, CA 90660* (Map Quest it)

*6PM -??*


----------



## Skim

survivor on the freeway in dallas. fendertrims, signs of a past phantom top, 15x8 KMC quasars, center caps long gone. Work truck now.


----------



## speedyshowtime

og hardliner said:


> some pics I found


Jesse your truck is bad ass!! thank you for posting


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Skim said:


> old school. Mini Trucks and VWs seemed to go hand in hand back then.


Nice. I like how thd VDub influences are in your face on this one. I personally love VWs, and i would like to see more custom ones mix into the scene.


----------



## MARTINEZ79

*1991 s10






*


----------



## MaLosix6

MaLosix6 said:


> *Okay guys, bring em out!*
> 
> *We had a great time at our last 720 truck meet that we decided to open up an invitation to all classic Datsun/Nissan trucks to our next meet, This truck meet will be open to all Datsun's (3's, 5's 6's, 7's) and Nissan's (7's and HB's only)*
> Sorry nothing against the newer trucks, we are just trying to keep this truck meet classic!
> 
> *We will be gathering at around 6m till ?? at the In-N-Out in Pico Rivera, Ca. on Whittier Blvd. Come hang out and talk truck!*
> 
> *Bring out your Old school 80's style, raced out mini's, 4x4's, stock, slammed out trucks...whatever it don't really matter the condition, we just want to bring all the classics together so pass the word out!*
> 
> *8/17/2012 @ 6M...Mark your calendars!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where it's all going down: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9070 WHITTIER BLVD
> PICO RIVERA, CA 90660* (Map Quest it)
> 
> *6PM -??*



*Tomorrow night....who's comin out?? *


----------



## MaLosix6

Tonight is the night! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> Tonight is the night! :thumbsup:


post pics of who showed up homie


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


i dont remember this truck, what club was it from homie???


----------



## beentheredonethat6

no joke said:


> i dont remember this truck, what club was it from homie???


dont remember


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## Skim

no joke, heres some alloys for you lol


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> no joke, heres some alloys for you lol


 skim why u gatta do me like that :facepalm:


----------



## JOKERBRANDED

MY OLD MAZDA SOLD IT FOR ONLY 1900


----------



## Skim

damn that was dirt cheap


----------



## JOKERBRANDED

i regret it but needed money


----------



## DJ63

KMC quasars were the chit back in the day! :thumbsup:



Skim said:


> survivor on the freeway in dallas. fendertrims, signs of a past phantom top, 15x8 KMC quasars, center caps long gone. Work truck now.


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> skim why u gatta do me like that :facepalm:


----------



## manny aka djmutley

my new truck






whose next to get one?


----------



## Avila

Very nice -


----------



## no joke

manny aka djmutley said:


> View attachment 534168
> View attachment 534168
> my new truck
> View attachment 534169
> whose next to get one?


you got down manny :thumbsup: sell it to my brother please!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

manny aka djmutley said:


> View attachment 534168
> View attachment 534168
> my new truck
> View attachment 534169
> whose next to get one?


----------



## MaLosix6

manny aka djmutley said:


> View attachment 534168
> View attachment 534168
> my new truck
> View attachment 534169
> whose next to get one?


Hey Manny I seen that truck for sale on CL, it was in Fontana or San Berdoo wasn't it? I was almost gonna jump on it but i am a king cab man myself. Here is my new toy.....can't wait to slam it and get my snug on it! I am gonna have Beto from the Mini Racers tint my windows soon.
*Hey Manny, Avila, & No Joke...when are you guys gonna come out to one of our truck meets?? *

















*Gonna go for this look but on polished ST's!*


----------



## Skim

does snug top still make the shell with blazer window if u want one new?


----------



## MaLosix6

Skim said:


> does snug top still make the shell with blazer window if u want one new?


Nope! At least not for the 85-86 Nissan 720's...they don't make any shells for the 720's, it's all about the "Hunt"!


----------



## Bedrockcc

Skim said:


> no joke, heres some alloys for you lol


dam i want another mini truck again or a VW bus.


----------



## Skim

MaLosix6 said:


> Hey Manny I seen that truck for sale on CL, it was in Fontana or San Berdoo wasn't it? I was almost gonna jump on it but i am a king cab man myself. Here is my new toy.....can't wait to slam it and get my snug on it! I am gonna have Beto from the Mini Racers tint my windows soon.
> *Hey Manny, Avila, & No Joke...when are you guys gonna come out to one of our truck meets?? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gonna go for this look but on polished ST's!*


do all the 720 S/T come with moonroof, power windows, chrome mirrors and reflector bumper? i know they have the alloys and aluminum nissan panel on the tailgate


----------



## Skim

that is a super clean king cab btw. i reallt want a white S/T king cab on porsche alloys.


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> do all the 720 S/T come with moonroof, power windows, chrome mirrors and reflector bumper? i know they have the alloys and aluminum nissan panel on the tailgate


yes


----------



## MaLosix6

No, Not all ST's came with every option...only the fully loaded ones did. Some ST's don't have the power windows, or some don't have the moonroof, it all depends how they purchased them from the dealer but all did have the stainless trim on the tailgate, and all did have the ST wheels.

Btw Skim, This ST is for sale in Texas, i was thinking about buying it but i didn't want to pay the transport cost.
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/3228535895.html


----------



## Skim

MaLosix6 said:


> No, Not all ST's came with every option...only the fully loaded ones did. Some ST's don't have the power windows, or some don't have the moonroof, it all depends how they purchased them from the dealer but all did have the stainless trim on the tailgate, and all did have the ST wheels.
> 
> Btw Skim, This ST is for sale in Texas, i was thinking about buying it but i didn't want to pay the transport cost.
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/3228535895.html


Thats a pretty good deal right there, I wonder if its a true ST or is it just the wheels. Im going to see if he has more pics, the tailgate panel is really hard to find in good condition. I like the S/T reflector rear bumper too


----------



## Skim

I would love one like this, simple and clean.


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> I would love one like this, simple and clean.


very clean, nice


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## MaLosix6

That copper one looks like a real ST but that silver one looks like he just added the ST wheels because the truck is missing the wheel well trims and the side moldings. I could be wrong but that's what it looks like.

If you are serious about buying a ST, here's one i was going to buy but backed out because i found the red one i bought locally instead. I am not sure what shipping would be but this truck is done up already....just gas it up and drive! plus it has airbags too! 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/ctd/3224650264.html


----------



## dat620

hey all, just spent the last couple hours ckin this post out, WOW, talk about rockin the memories, i am tom from phx az, i am one of the last survivors of JUST US MINIS, we had several chapters in cali n az, i am also one of the partners from CRUIZIN CONNECTION in san diego, we did a lot of minis back in the day, we are also responsible for most of the mods and interiors on wrapped with envy, n raw deal, also all cracked up, my friends n i in cali n az have also got an old school DATSUN truck club goin SOUTHWEST DATSUN PICK UPS, we just had a 3 day picnic/show at the WIG WAM in fontana, i still have my 79 DATSUN 620, i know alot of so cal n az peeps know my truck, i will try n dig out my pics later, keep on postin the pics, alot of good memories there, spring splash, reso, endless summer, bon ton, all the old school trucks and peeps, WOW thx


----------



## dogbonekustoms

manny aka djmutley said:


> View attachment 534168
> View attachment 534168
> my new truck
> View attachment 534169
> whose next to get one?


One word: PROPER.


----------



## dat620

as i stated yesterday, great thread goin here, n got me thinkin, is there any body here in phx az interested in gettin an old school lowrider mini truck club goin again, i see some of the peeps in la n so cal r gettin some thing goin, and i'm gettin tired of all my locals raggin on me bout my 79 datsun 620 only being static dropped, so here we go, ANY ONE WANT TO GET TOGETHER N TALK IT OVER, as i said yesterday, i'm one of only 3 last survivors of the JUST US MINIS club left, and am 1 of the founders from way back, or we can start some thing new, i'm going to finish gettin my 620 rollin again, just got to finish off the newly rebuilt motor n drop it in there, it's got 3 stage paint(base, pearl,clear), tweed n vynal interior, lots of body mods n tilt bed, lots of chrome every where, hit me up, lets get some thing goin n put lowrider minis back on the map in az, L8r


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> as i stated yesterday, great thread goin here, n got me thinkin, is there any body here in phx az interested in gettin an old school lowrider mini truck club goin again, i see some of the peeps in la n so cal r gettin some thing goin, and i'm gettin tired of all my locals raggin on me bout my 79 datsun 620 only being static dropped, so here we go, ANY ONE WANT TO GET TOGETHER N TALK IT OVER, as i said yesterday, i'm one of only 3 last survivors of the JUST US MINIS club left, and am 1 of the founders from way back, or we can start some thing new, i'm going to finish gettin my 620 rollin again, just got to finish off the newly rebuilt motor n drop it in there, it's got 3 stage paint(base, pearl,clear), tweed n vynal interior, lots of body mods n tilt bed, lots of chrome every where, hit me up, lets get some thing goin n put lowrider minis back on the map in az, L8r


Im in Mesa and would love to get another mazda with some 15x10 and a snug top and join a old school minitruck club!!!!!!


----------



## dat620

LETS GET IT GOIN, ANY ONE ELSE IN METRO PHX AREA, LETS BRING BACK THE LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK MOVEMENT!!!!


----------



## steeko

great topic,, may I ask, any 80s/90s era Hilux pics ??


----------



## 440sled

https://www.facebook.com/groups/330132516063/



https://www.facebook.com/MiniTruckinCoalition


----------



## globalwarming

i have a mazda mini truck that im doing old school, but i cant seem to find any 15 x 8 deep dish rims can any body help


----------



## Skim

i have a clean set of 15x8 deep dish all chrome daytons 72 spokes i might sell.


----------



## billyknockout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbjuIZXOCz4


----------



## globalwarming

Skim said:


> i have a clean set of 15x8 deep dish all chrome daytons 72 spokes i might sell.


 pm price and pics, thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6

ttt


----------



## dat620

just a bump, lookin to see who is interested in gettin together and talkin bout starting a low rider mini truck club in phx az, lets put mini's back on the map, hit me up here or at [email protected]


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> just a bump, lookin to see who is interested in gettin together and talkin bout starting a low rider mini truck club in phx az, lets put mini's back on the map, hit me up here or at [email protected]


I just bought a 94 Nissan HB that I would like to do a throwback on. It's my daily but it can still look good!!


----------



## dat620

cool, what part of town are you in, just tryin to make it easier to get together, i'm in south west phx, 67th and broadway


----------



## dogbonekustoms

why 15s? 14s are about the perfect size for them small pick ups no?


----------



## dat620

CAUSE 15X10/15X8 GIVES U THE PERFECT ROLLER SKATE LOOK FROM BACK THEN, KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL, 13X7 WITH WHITE WALLS R COOL TOO


----------



## BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB

What's a good truck to start off and make it old school


----------



## dat620

datsun 620,nissan 720,toyota,mazda, s10, the choice is urs


----------



## MaLosix6

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB said:


> What's a good truck to start off and make it old school


*I got one for sale!* :thumbsup:

Selling my 1985 720 King Cab 720.....anybody looking for a SUPER CLEAN 720 king cab?
I don't want to sell (trust me) but i am buying a house and need the extra cash so this 720 has to go....just hurry before i change my mind!

When are you ever gonna find another 1 owner unmolested California ST this clean with only 166K original miles??
I am in So. Cal. and you can PM me if you are interested. ( i will post up a video of it soon)
Please no Pic collectors, memory buffs, or tire kickers....Only serious buyers please!
$5K obo cash money!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> cool, what part of town are you in, just tryin to make it easier to get together, i'm in south west phx, 67th and broadway


I'm WAY in the east valley. I'm going to need some time though. Keep your eyes open bro, I'm looking for some rims. I'm ideally lookin for some Nissan Titan rims

--

That is a SUPER clean datsun!!


----------



## dat620

K, COOL, I COME ACCROSS TITAN RIMS ALLTHE TIME, NICE LOOKIN 720, VERY CLEAN, GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE, AND THAT IS A GREAT STARTER FOR SOME ONE, STILL LOOKIN FOR PEEPS TO GET TOGETHER WITH AND GET SOMETHING GOING HERE IN PHX AZ AREA, HIT ME UP...


----------



## wizzo

I still have my 95 Nissan pickup Hardbody and its for sale! See avatar pic. If interested send me a PM


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> *I got one for sale!* :thumbsup:
> 
> Selling my 1985 720 King Cab 720.....anybody looking for a SUPER CLEAN 720 king cab?
> I don't want to sell (trust me) but i am buying a house and need the extra cash so this 720 has to go....just hurry before i change my mind!
> 
> When are you ever gonna find another 1 owner unmolested California ST this clean with only 166K original miles??
> I am in So. Cal. and you can PM me if you are interested. ( i will post up a video of it soon)
> Please no Pic collectors, memory buffs, or tire kickers....Only serious buyers please!
> $5K obo cash money!


dont sell it, u wont find another one like it!! the one i just got is just as OG but yours is cleaner, sell something else


----------



## MaLosix6

Well the only reason i am selling it is because i am trying to buy a pad, if i don't sell the red one...i will sell my brown one but i was thinking of keeping the brown one because it only has 41K original miles on it and runs like a champ!


----------



## BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB

sean_2009 said:


>


what truck is this one


----------



## Smokin_Endo

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB said:


> what truck is this one


85-93 Mazda B series (B2000, B2200, B2600i)


----------



## Smokin_Endo

Thought I posted these before but I guess not ? 

my old mini circa 95 


d by smokin_endo, on Flickr


e by smokin_endo, on Flickr


c by smokin_endo, on Flickr


Copy of b by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## dat620

nice lookin mazda, u still got it


----------



## Smokin_Endo

NA I sold it to buy my 62 and believe it or not I did pretty good...got $5200 and a 1989 CRX si  

I have a 93 now and it's in good shape (no rust) but it has little dents in every panel  I put a chrome face on it and got some 13X7's but I took them off before I even dropped it. Today I was driving home from work and thinking about doing the drop and throwing the wheels back on. Problem is now ol' man winters on his way. I want to hook it up and still might LOL


----------



## dat620

THATS COOL, GOOD DEAL, IS THE ONE U HAVE NOW A DD OR SOMETHING U CAN WORK ON, CAUSE IF WINTER IS COMIN THROW IT IN THE GARAGE AND GET TO WORK, MAZDA'S ARE MY SECOND FAVORITE MINI, MY FIRST ARE DATSUNS/NISSANS, I LIVE HERE IN THE OVEN(PHX AZ) IT'S A DRY HEAT THEY KEEP SAYIN, WELL IT'S COOLED DOWN A BIT N I'VE HAD A CHANCE THE LAST FEW DAYS TO WORK ON MY PROJECT TRUCK, IT'S A 77 DATSUN 620 PICK UP, WITH A STEP SIDE CONVERSION DONE BACK IN THE 70'S/80'S, I'VE GOT ALOT OF TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE FOR THIS ONE, DOIN A RETRO 80'S CUSTOM, STAY TUNED FOR MORE


----------



## RayJRod

Wow! Just found this forum, some great pics and history here, as a founding member and former Prez on Nu Trend mini truck/car club located in Monterey and Santa Cruz counties we were pretty well known at the Lowrider shows up and down the state of CA and we all did alot of cruising also, it was great times for sure! I'll post pics of some of our rides as we are planing a reunion soon, we also have a Facebook page dedicated to our trucks and cars


----------



## dat620

GOOD TO SEE YA HERE RAY, I REMEMBER NU TREND, U ALL HAD/HAVE SOME TIGHT MINIS, U GOTTA REMEMBER "JUST US" AS WE ALSO HAD A FEW CALI N AZ CHAPTERS AND DID ALL THE SW TOUR SHOWS, I NEED TO DIG OUT MY PHOTOS TOO, LETS BRING LOWRIDIN MINI TRUCKIN BACK, I MISS THOSE DAYS...


----------



## Smokin_Endo

Welcome Ray I also remember your club as I believe some of your members trucks were seen in the pages of mini truckin and/or Lowrider ? 

dat620 WOW a 77 ! That's killer ! Love the real old stuff...I had a bullet side 81 yota but the oil pump went and along with the rot it was just too much of a project. In Jersey those old boys are hard to find and especially hard to find rot free. I had big plans for that truck. Wanted to get it painted like a WWI fighter with the riveted panels and shark mouth on the fenders then put an air plane cockpit inside and aircraft hydros...turbine wheels and call it Plane Crazy...pipe dream LOL 

As for the Mazda I drive it to work daily but did talk to my body guy tonight about straightening the body out and respraying it. The high point being there is zero rot not even in the bed around the wheel wells where they are notorious for rot out here. My plan would be to respray it black do chrome rockers, a gate skin and fender trim. A 5, 7, drop (already have the parts) and black out the centers of the 13X7's I have sitting. I would like to put some music in it...I have a small collection early 90's amps (high end stuff) and a chain steering wheel. I'll leave the interior stock it's in great shape and I'll theme the truck "BoomBox". I work in the sign industry and would like to do a rear window perf (see through from the inside but mural from the outside) of one of my vintage boomboxes. Then I would also print a vinyl boombox print to cover the Sub enclosure with. Lastly I would add a tonneau cover and have a break dance scene airbrushed on top. The only thing holding me back is my 62 needs finishing and is close to completion so building the truck would set that back yet again. Since starting on my deuce I have built three cars and I REALLY need to get it done. 

For now I might just drop the truck and throw the 100's on it then when the car is finished I'll move forward with the mini. I love Minis too and would love to see that scene come back from the dead. I'm a lowrider though not a minitrucker and my style has always been 13's and WW with chrome accessories


----------



## RayJRod

I appreciate the support guys,

dat620, I'm sure if I saw a few of your trucks I would remember, there was so many clubs back in the day it was crazy!

smokin_endo/ we had trucks both in Low Rider and Truckin mags

These were my 4 babies I had in Nu Trend


----------



## beentheredonethat6

still got mines 82k og miles a/c 








late 80s super shell 








malosix 6 u goto do wat u got do sold several other cars kept this truck for a yr put away got a house just send my son to collage so no up grades this yr maybe then other projets fk its all good 
KEEP ON TRUCKING......


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

beentheredonethat6 said:


> still got mines 82k og miles a/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> late 80s super shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malosix 6 u goto do wat u got do sold several other cars kept this truck for a yr put away got a house just send my son to collage so no up grades this yr maybe then other projets fk its all good
> KEEP ON TRUCKING......


bought new 5 miles on it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

RayJRod said:


> Wow! Just found this forum, some great pics and history here, as a founding member and former Prez on Nu Trend mini truck/car club located in Monterey and Santa Cruz counties we were pretty well known at the Lowrider shows up and down the state of CA and we all did alot of cruising also, it was great times for sure! I'll post pics of some of our rides as we are planing a reunion soon, we also have a Facebook page dedicated to our trucks and cars


Wow, welcome to the site!!



RayJRod said:


> I appreciate the support guys,
> 
> dat620, I'm sure if I saw a few of your trucks I would remember, there was so many clubs back in the day it was crazy!
> 
> smokin_endo/ we had trucks both in Low Rider and Truckin mags
> 
> These were my 4 babies I had in Nu Trend
> View attachment 542796
> View attachment 542797
> View attachment 542798
> View attachment 542799


You gotta post more pics up!!

I'm really getting motivated now.....


----------



## dat620

smokin, sounds cool, as said above, u gotta do what u gotta do, diggin the old school pics of the minis, i too am a low rider and a mini trucker, i've built some of the best there was and am still building my own, would love to see the true old school mini truckin come back, and i remember all the old school lowrider shows, my shop partners and i traveled with lowrider magazine as thier pit crew and show judges for a couple years we rebuilt wrapped with envy 3 times and did raw deal, and the lowrider magazine s10 "24k mex", as well as a lot of other low riders and minis n euro's, seen it all and done alot too, that is why i'm ready and willing to get mini truckin back to it's roots, we took alot of things from lowriders and street rods and full size trucks and did what no one ever tried to do, we put them into minis...


----------



## scrape'n-by

i picked me up a set of standard wires to throw on my yota cause its body dropped with a full custom frame and then time for a cany paint job im bringing back my roots for sure..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Damn, the old schoolers are out here DOIN IT!! Thats whats up! I would LOVE to see this come back.


----------



## RayJRod

Here's a few of Nu Trend members trucks/cars


----------



## dat620

yep, yep, there u go, ray i remember them rides like it was yesterday, WOW! lovin every minute of it, cmon peeps we need to get this goin again, i'm ready and waitin here in phx az


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Some awesome throwback pictures!!


----------



## MaLosix6

Hey Ray....Do you know if any of these guys still have thier trucks?? What i am looking for actually is a Snugtop for a 85/86 Nissan king cab, do you know if they would still have thiers? Let me know..Thanks.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm going for this look


----------



## no joke

dat620 said:


> yep, yep, there u go, ray i remember them rides like it was yesterday, WOW! lovin every minute of it, cmon peeps we need to get this goin again, i'm ready and waitin here in phx az


ive been saying these for years homie lets get this going again thats why i started this thread, you cant beat those good ol mini truck days


----------



## no joke

RayJRod said:


> Here's a few of Nu Trend members trucks/cars
> 
> View attachment 543211
> View attachment 543212
> View attachment 543213
> View attachment 543214
> View attachment 543215
> View attachment 543216
> View attachment 543217
> View attachment 543218
> View attachment 543219
> View attachment 543220


damn thats what am talking about, i remember nu trend you guys ran the mini truck game up north you guys had some badass trucks, i see no defect he was killing it :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

PLANET, THATS A COOL HARD BODY, IF YOU ARE GONNA BE LOOKIN FOR THE WHEELS AND BILLET GRILLES ANY TIME SOON HIT ME UP, I'VE GOT ALL KINDS OF FRIENDS IN THE PARTS GAME


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I need them titan's bro...gotta start there


----------



## RayJRod

sorry MaLosix6, sadly alot of our rides are no longer around< I'll keep an eye out for u


----------



## RayJRod

good knowledge "no joke" No Defect was owned by David Mesa, in our prime years we'd show at least 15 rides at each show, but during the cruise we'd have up to 25 or more on the streets at one time, miss those days


----------



## RayJRod

More Nu Trend rides,


----------



## dat620

planet, i will ck with a couple homies n let u know on the titan rims


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Like I said JAPAN is putting on for you guy's generation.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

RayJRod said:


> Here's a few of Nu Trend members trucks/cars
> 
> View attachment 543211
> View attachment 543212
> View attachment 543213
> View attachment 543214
> View attachment 543215
> View attachment 543216
> View attachment 543217
> View attachment 543218
> View attachment 543219
> View attachment 543220


sure some of these trucks are no in some one garage
found out to trucks parked in garage in coachella old cub 88 mitsibihi n 88 mazda shells 15 x 10 s


----------



## beentheredonethat6

beentheredonethat6 said:


> sure some of these trucks are no in some one garage
> found out to trucks parked in garage in coachella old cub 88 mitsibihi n 88 mazda shells 15 x 10 s


2 trucks club member


----------



## beentheredonethat6

daytons spinner backwards?


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Do you have any more of this one?


----------



## 440sled

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Nice Mazda! Any lager photos of this one?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You guys see this one for sale??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/343227-89-mini-truck.html


----------



## dat620

if i may, i would like to ask all the az peeps to keep an eye open for me, i'm lookin for spare parts for my 77 datsun 620 step side pick up, only bout 1500 were converted thru dealers thru out the usa, n i have one im doin up, but i am lookin for extra parts for the future, just in case, u never know what can happen, so if any one knows of or is at a junk yard or a friends, or a family members place n you spot a datsun pick up let me know, thx tom


----------



## pacific coast

Hi Tom good to see you on Layitlow :thumbsup: 
Ill post a few more pix of my 94 Hardbody. I still have it but she sits in the garage way too much...
























I took these pix in 2010 @ the Xman's show in Chula vista CA...
Hey Tom i know you see Jarvis's Civic & the Just Us plaque.....old school rules !!


----------



## implala66

got this from another thread.............

Serious Threat









Vision Quest 1st Paint









2nd Paint


----------



## dat620

hey mark, great to be here, do you have any pics of lil orange, and i see jarvis's car in the back ground, tryin to get something goin here in phx az


----------



## dat620

i'm jonesen, wheres all the mini truckers at...


----------



## King of the Burbz

implala66 said:


> got this from another thread.............
> 
> Serious Threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision Quest 1st Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Paint


ahh...thee gold'ole days.:worship:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## dat620

aaaaaahhhhhh, thx i needed that, what a trip down memeory lane, all better now...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim said:


>


You damn right I had one of those phones....thought I was the shit too


----------



## beentheredonethat6

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Do you have any more of this one?


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


damn!!


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


>


thats whats up skim :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


>


this was from the club too, richards blazer from the big bad Desirable Ones


----------



## Bedrockcc

This is a mini truck from the past that never got finished.


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## no joke

Bedrockcc said:


> This is a mini truck from the past that never got finished.


crazy mods, what happened to it


----------



## dat620

YEAH, WHAT HAPPENED TO IT, THAT THING HAD A LOT OF BODY MODS, LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A MAZDA, DID IT GET TRASHED, I CAN SEE METAL INNER DOOR PANELS, LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GONNA BE A MAJOR CONTENDER, TO BAD, I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF PROJECTS GO BY THE WAY SIDE DUE TO LACK OF INTEREST OR LACK OF FUNDS, WHAT A SHAME...


----------



## Bedrockcc

dat620 said:


> YEAH, WHAT HAPPENED TO IT, THAT THING HAD A LOT OF BODY MODS, LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A MAZDA, DID IT GET TRASHED, I CAN SEE METAL INNER DOOR PANELS, LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GONNA BE A MAJOR CONTENDER, TO BAD, I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF PROJECTS GO BY THE WAY SIDE DUE TO LACK OF INTEREST OR LACK OF FUNDS, WHAT A SHAME...


It is a *Mazda*, It was having all metal work done. Lots of things you cant see the inner door panels , the door handles were different .The rear end was cool it was also having a different rear end where the rear wheels turned, so much mod's.
*it was being built over 10 yrs ago *.
The pictures are over 10 yrs old that i had.
The guy stopped to do other Projects .He has a few lowriders ,
I think he just started back up on it so maybe in another year or two it will be out.


----------



## dat620

THATS GONNA BE ONE BAD MINI WHEN HE DOES FINISH IT, WOW


----------



## implala66

Skim said:


>


thanks Skim, was just thinking about this blazer the other day, my opinion 15x8's look better that 13x7's...............


----------



## Skim

That truck was also in the video by Le Trimm "Cars That Go Boom".


----------



## pacific coast

All these old pics are bringing the memories back


----------



## RdnLow63

Skim said:


>


mullets and perms


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> That truck was also in the video by Le Trimm "Cars That Go Boom".


is this truck still around skim??


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> is this truck still around skim??


Man I think it met the same fate as most of the old minis did and dissapeared. This pic was from a VW homie of mine who he used to kick it with. This was during a trip to the upholstery shop, I wanna say it was from OC and used to be with all the dudes with the stereo systems "Audio Chamber"


----------



## Skim

gotta love blazer window snugtops. next best thing to a supershell.


----------



## Skim

the old 88 and older toyota xtra cabs with 4x4 front fenders were the shit too.


----------



## Skim

remember Mike Dominguez, rode professionally for GT. Check out the 125x15 "Temporary Use only" donut spares stretched on those Porsche alloys


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

was on LA craigslist a while back. You can definitely tell this thing had seen hollywood blvd and probably parked outside of Florentine Gardens with some 15x10's at some point


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

those GS Weds were the shit all chrome


----------



## dat620

HEY PAC, REMEMBER HIGHLAND IN NASTY CITY ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NITES, MAN U WOULD ONLY MOVE A FEW INCHES AT A TIME, HOW BOUT HANGIN OUT IN THE GOODYEAR PARKIN LOT, AND STANDIN ON THE CURB CKIN ALL THE RIDES AND GIRLS, WOW TIME FOR THE WAY BACK MACHINE, CAN ANY ONE SAY "OLD SCHOOL MINIS RULE"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Those pictures are great.

Motherfuckers don't know about a perm'd mullet


----------



## dat620

what r you all gonna do to your minis this week end, i'm gonna work on my 77 datsun step side, finish off sandin the bed and fenders, then work on the front fenders, than if time permits weld on the new tailgate hinge, how bout you


----------



## DJ63

Bedrockcc said:


> This is a mini truck from the past that never got finished.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Not much but a buddy of mine smacked his his jimmy back in Michigan and was gonna scrap it. I western unioned him $200 and got it. NO frame damage but the front clip is done lol. I guess I got my winter time project!


----------



## MaLosix6

Skim said:


>


Hey Mark, I see the Pacific Coast back window in this pic...was this one of your homies?? You ever notice all the neon pink when you look at old mini truck pics?? lol! 80's to the max!


----------



## Bedrockcc

DJ63 said:


>


yep thats the truck then.


----------



## pacific coast

dat620 said:


> HEY PAC, REMEMBER HIGHLAND IN NASTY CITY ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NITES, MAN U WOULD ONLY MOVE A FEW INCHES AT A TIME, HOW BOUT HANGIN OUT IN THE GOODYEAR PARKIN LOT, AND STANDIN ON THE CURB CKIN ALL THE RIDES AND GIRLS, WOW TIME FOR THE WAY BACK MACHINE, CAN ANY ONE SAY "OLD SCHOOL MINIS RULE"


Hell yeah Highland was huge back in the day.Sundays was when our club would roll down & cruise for hours. When Highland got shut down we'd cruise NC blvd. Looking back now i had taken pix of the cruising.


----------



## pacific coast

MaLosix6 said:


> Hey Mark, I see the Pacific Coast back window in this pic...was this one of your homies?? You ever notice all the neon pink when you look at old mini truck pics?? lol! 80's to the max!


Good eye ! yes that Toyota belonged to one of our members Steve "jesus" loa.That pic was taken @ Spring splash in Parker AZ back in 90 or 91 right after he got his truck out of the shop. My Mazda is behind his & i had just cut my roof off. We drove 5 hours from San diego & Steves truck had no rear shocks :rofl: ... A few years later Steve was voted into the Majestics SD chapter & his Toyota went full show in no time.


----------



## Skim

pacific coast said:


> Good eye ! yes that Toyota belonged to one of our members Steve "jesus" loa.That pic was taken @ Spring splash in Parker AZ back in 90 or 91 right after he got his truck out of the shop. My Mazda is behind his & i had just cut my roof off. We drove 5 hours from San diego & Steves truck had no rear shocks :rofl: ... A few years later Steve was voted into the Majestics SD chapter & his Toyota went full show in no time.


Interesting story. I was at spring splash in 1991. Infact, San Diego Majestics were full of Mini Trucks back in the day. The current president for about the last 21 years or so 'Bird' who Im sure you know, had a fair share of mini trucks. He had a bad ass toyota, I believe was a LRM mag feature.


----------



## Skim

some 15x10 Dayton eye candy. If anyone is interested and daring enough to go hard core on some old school on 10"s hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

How it looked before











Right before the wreck


----------



## dat620

well, got a few things done on the step side, i will try to post some pics later this week, sanded down the bed sides and primered them, worked on the step side fenders and almost in primer, didn't get to the rest, maybe during the week, i had a few things on the "honey do list" got them all outa the way, so now got more time to spend on the truck, i stiil have to yank out and replace the engine on the show truck too, lots to do, and lil time to do it in...


----------



## dat620

so atm, what kinda plans you got for the jimmy, looked pretty clean before the wreck, keep us posted


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

dat620 said:


> so atm, what kinda plans you got for the jimmy, looked pretty clean before the wreck, keep us posted


Yeah I know, smh. well the needs:

350 swap,

New Clip,

Wants:

Bags(with an old school twist)

15x10 centerlines or American Racings,

Thats all I've got so far.


----------



## globalwarming

Skim said:


> some 15x10 Dayton eye candy. If anyone is interested and daring enough to go hard core on some old school on 10"s hit me up. :biggrinm me price


 whats the ticket, pm me price


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## dat620

holy molly, you have got to be kiddin me, that thing looks like all 4 are fallin off, u know its got to have independant rear suspension, geeeeeeeez...


----------



## GM RIDER

Skim said:


> Skim said:
Click to expand...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Bedrockcc

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


:thumbsup:Thats cool ,enjoyed the vid.


----------



## scrape'n-by

*93 yota*

this is my new project im working on and has 14x7 standards as of the moment


----------



## Skim

them 15x10s


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> them 15x10s


DAMN


----------



## Skim

swinging a lead hammer inside a 10 cant be easy lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Damn. The truck in that video is proper sick. Too bad the audio is crap from the phone so couldnt hear shit.


----------



## scrape'n-by

Skim said:


> some 15x10 Dayton eye candy. If anyone is interested and daring enough to go hard core on some old school on 10"s hit me up. :biggrin:


 how much for these bad boys


----------



## Bedrockcc

scrape'n-by said:


> this is my new project im working on and has 14x7 standards as of the moment


:thumbsup:


----------



## 440sled

pacific coast said:


> Good eye ! yes that Toyota belonged to one of our members Steve "jesus" loa.That pic was taken @ Spring splash in Parker AZ back in 90 or 91 right after he got his truck out of the shop. My Mazda is behind his & i had just cut my roof off. We drove 5 hours from San diego & Steves truck had no rear shocks :rofl: ... A few years later Steve was voted into the Majestics SD chapter & his Toyota went full show in no time.


Hell ya I took this shot back in the day. Great times for sure


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

There's an old mk1 VW Caddy down the street sitting in a lot. I've gone past it a few times and damn it's starting to look tempting.

I'm up north so it's a major rust bucket, that's what I'm worried about. The rear quarter down near the pinch weld has some major rust, and I'm really worried about what's underneath. If I could get this shit for free, no doubt I'd take it. The fucker just sits in this lot and hasn't been moved in years it looks like. If it turns out too bad to work with, then I'll scrap the fucker.

Anyone fucked with VW trucks before? Any tips, heads up, warnings, etc?


----------



## dat620

hey all, got some more work done on the step side, as soon as i locate the digital camera i will take some pics, weather is cooling off a bit here, evenings are gettin nicer and the mornings are real nice, to bad i gotta work for a livin, or else i would be bangin sheet metal and sprayin primer all day, sure would be nice to have a shop again, ck u all later


----------



## themadmexican

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:fool2: i need a maxima front end upgrade.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Skim said:


> them 15x10s


Those would look sick on my S-10 what's the price


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> There's an old mk1 VW Caddy down the street sitting in a lot. I've gone past it a few times and damn it's starting to look tempting.
> 
> I'm up north so it's a major rust bucket, that's what I'm worried about. The rear quarter down near the pinch weld has some major rust, and I'm really worried about what's underneath. If I could get this shit for free, no doubt I'd take it. The fucker just sits in this lot and hasn't been moved in years it looks like. If it turns out too bad to work with, then I'll scrap the fucker.
> 
> Anyone fucked with VW trucks before? Any tips, heads up, warnings, etc?


Ive only worked on air cooled dubs, but ive always liked the first generation caddys, rabbit pick ups for the yanks, and i wouldnt mind having one tbh.
There was a dude building one on an air cooled pan and runnin gear, i have pics of the initial mock up but never seen it done. Ive seen a few juiced ones in germany, and one on cans that could suck up a front wheel 
I'd roll it on reverse schmidt 14x8 on lo pro silly stretched rubber, juiced and all....mmmmh...do it pls


----------



## MaLosix6

Old School 80's! 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/3310559916.html


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

dogbonekustoms said:


> Ive only worked on air cooled dubs, but ive always liked the first generation caddys, rabbit pick ups for the yanks, and i wouldnt mind having one tbh.
> There was a dude building one on an air cooled pan and runnin gear, i have pics of the initial mock up but never seen it done. Ive seen a few juiced ones in germany, and one on cans that could suck up a front wheel
> I'd roll it on reverse schmidt 14x8 on lo pro silly stretched rubber, juiced and all....mmmmh...do it pls


It's really growing on me. It's ugly.... but it's nasty, and I kind of like it. They're light as hell, like 1900 lbs I think. It would make a hell of a daily driver. I've fucked with DSMs in the past, so I'd love to drop a 4g63 in it.

I know it's not a proper mini.... hell it's not even a proper truck, but I'd still like to fuck with one.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

MaLosix6 said:


> Old School 80's!
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/3310559916.html


That's actually really clean. A GREAT start


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Skim said:


> them 15x10s


Man i use to hate 15s back in the day cause they were too BIG, but they are a beautiful sight compared to sizes available now


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> Old School 80's!
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/3310559916.html[/QUOTE
> 
> this truck still has fulda tires  now thats old school


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## Bedrockcc

Dam i miss my mini truck now.:facepalm:


----------



## dat620

bedrock, never to late to get another one, i see good used minis for sale out here all the time, i would be more than happy to scout some out for you, let me know, i got some more work done on the step side last night, comin along slow but sure, i'm gonna look for the camera this week end and get some pics up soon, and i'm still lookin for good useable datsun 620 parts, the years are from 1973-1979, so if any of you know of or have seen any around or in the wreckin yards let me know, thx tom


----------



## themadmexican

anybody still do the sliding rags? thinking about installing one on my '84.


----------



## Bedrockcc

dat620 said:


> bedrock, never to late to get another one, i see good used minis for sale out here all the time, i would be more than happy to scout some out for you, let me know, i got some more work done on the step side last night, comin along slow but sure, i'm gonna look for the camera this week end and get some pics up soon, and i'm still lookin for good useable datsun 620 parts, the years are from 1973-1979, so if any of you know of or have seen any around or in the wreckin yards let me know, thx tom


Thanks ,i will keep my eye out for parts for your datsun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc

[h=2]1979 620 Datsun Custom Airbagged[/h]The truck has a brand new House of Kolor kandy midnight Black with Gold Flake paint job i will post new Pictures. 1979 Datsun by Nissan Pickup truck. Custom 4 Link C notched, 4 way Airbags brand new system Brand new Super Duty Compressor, 9 Gallon Air Tank, Steele braided Air lines, Fast bag Switches, touch screen in dash TV, brand new hi output Alternator, brand new rebuilt Engine and Transmission with 13,000 original miles this Truck Kelly Blue Books For Lot more than what I am asking. Text me 2134004029.OBO make an offer Willing to take ttrades and money $6000 OBO 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3291922799.html


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

beentheredonethat6 said:


> [ old school S-10 truck right here


----------



## dat620

I REALLY DON'T THINK THAT 620 IS WORTH MORE THAN HE IS ASKIN, KBB IS ABOUT 1200.00 FOR A STOCK TRUCK LOW MILES, I FIND EM AROUND HERE FOR ABOUT THAT AND ALOT CLEANER TO START WITH, HOPE HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## wizzo

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

WELL HELLO EVERY ONE, GOT A LIL MORE DONE ON THE STEP SIDE 620 THIS WEEK END, HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT BY THE END OF THE MONTH, THEN ONTO THE INTERIOR, THEN THE UNDERCARRIGE, MAYBE READY BY SPRING TIME, WOULD BE NICE TO BE CRUISIN AN OLD SCHOOL DATSUN 620 STEP SIDE, AS IT IS MY 79 620 TURNS HEADS WHERE EVER I GO, CAN'T WAIT


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have any pics of S-10 any year with 15X10s


----------



## Bedrockcc

dat620 said:


> WELL HELLO EVERY ONE, GOT A LIL MORE DONE ON THE STEP SIDE 620 THIS WEEK END, HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT BY THE END OF THE MONTH, THEN ONTO THE INTERIOR, THEN THE UNDERCARRIGE, MAYBE READY BY SPRING TIME, WOULD BE NICE TO BE CRUISIN AN OLD SCHOOL DATSUN 620 STEP SIDE, AS IT IS MY 79 620 TURNS HEADS WHERE EVER I GO, CAN'T WAIT


post some pictures:wave:


----------



## dat620

I WILL SOON, FOUND THE CAMERA THIS WEEK END, BATTERY IS CHARGIN UP, MY PHONE TAKES VERY BAD PICS(CHEAP OLD FLIP PHONE), HOPEFULLY START TAKIN SOME TONITE...


----------



## bigdogg323

ANYBODY HAS ANY WEEKEND TOYZ MINIS PICS?? uffin:


----------



## scrape'n-by

My new 76 datsun i picked up got some wires ima throw on it and has a flush mount tonnue cover too and lots of chromed parts..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Woulda bought it too, but that paint needs to go dammit 
Its like the worse side of 2002 is stuck on it LOL
those minis rule thou


----------



## dat620

scrape, that is so cool, i think i know that truck from years ago, the letters are the tail lites, last i saw it was yellow/green, very brite, but that is way cool, diggin on the 80's paint with the bedrock look in between the flames, WOW...


----------



## dat620

SCRAPE, ALSO IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS HIT ME UP, I'M A 620 PARTS HOARDER, I NOTICED ONE OF THE TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE BROKEN IN THE FRONT LOWER VALANCE...


----------



## MinieMe209

:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Anybody got any custom s-10/blazer/jimmy grills for sale??


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## scrape'n-by

will do dat620 ima make a list of things i may need and hit you up


----------



## dat620

scrape, cool let me know


----------



## dat620

well, tried chargin the battery for the digital camera and it is dead, great now i gotta go buy a new battery, i thought those lithium batteries were supposed to last awhile, the camera is 3 years old and we only use it for special occasions and when i do things on the trucks and at car shows, so not much use, and we always charge it before use, go figure, will try to get pics up of step side maybe this weekend, no tellin where i can find a bttery for it, we bought it at best buy and they don't carry them any more.


----------



## Drew513Ryder

Im glad I found this thread this is what first got me into lowriding


----------



## MinieMe209

dat620 said:


> well, tried chargin the battery for the digital camera and it is dead, great now i gotta go buy a new battery, i thought those lithium batteries were supposed to last awhile, the camera is 3 years old and we only use it for special occasions and when i do things on the trucks and at car shows, so not much use, and we always charge it before use, go figure, will try to get pics up of step side maybe this weekend, no tellin where i can find a bttery for it, we bought it at best buy and they don't carry them any more.



Might have over charged it? I bought my wife a camera a while back and we would use it every now and then but she had a bad habit of leaving it plugged in so after about a year we would take 5-6 pictures and the battery would be dead. .


----------



## dat620

yea, thought about that, and talked to sony, they directed me back to best buy, and found a better replacement battery for a lot less because sony authorized it, should be able to post up pics this week end, seems that they have had alot of problems with the old batteries...


----------



## scrape'n-by

hey dat620 you wouldnt happen to have a extra 4 speed tranny youd sell and ship would ya for my datsun my tail shaft is cracke pretty bad only thing i can find wrong so far besides odds and end things i need to complete.


----------



## dat620

PM ME AND LETS SEE WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## dat620

SO NO MINI TRUCKERS ON HERE TODAY, WOW..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

dat620 said:


> SO NO MINI TRUCKERS ON HERE TODAY, WOW..


On here everyday. Just prefer to stay lowkey :ninja:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Came back to Detroit and started in on the truck. Pulled the clip off. Plus I wanna show off the mods it has done to it.

























Frenched and smoothed tailgate with caddy lights and a custom one of a kind machined rear 3rd light.









Shaved doors with camaro rims. Pretty much it so far.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Oh yeah the 4.3 has a beefier intake and a one of a kind machined spacer. Of course Idgaf about it. I'm selling it and dropping in a 350. So if anyone wants a beefed up 4.3 lmk. $250


----------



## Rubencito

Skim said:


> some 15x10 Dayton eye candy. If anyone is interested and daring enough to go hard core on some old school on 10"s hit me up. :biggrin:


how much??? been looking for 15x10's


----------



## dat620

hey all, well tried the new battery, no good, went back to best buy got another one, wiil try tomorrow to take some pics of step side, got some more stuff done over the week end


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

From the las vegas super show this weekend


----------



## dat620

NICE, gotta love a roadster hardbody....sweet!


----------



## dat620

wheres al te mini truckers today, i got a few more dings and dents fixed on the step side today, as soon as i figure out whats goin on with the camera i will get some pics up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I think I found some Titan 18's.....I'm going to pick them up Friday if this dude don't flake out


----------



## dat620

excellant, where at and how much


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Way out here by me in the East Valley......negotiating now :biggrin:

I'll need some tires for them though......thoughts on size?


----------



## DJLATIN

ponles masacuatas


PLANETGETLOW said:


> Way out here by me in the East Valley......negotiating now :biggrin:
> 
> I'll need some tires for them though......thoughts on size?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

DJLATIN said:


> ponles masacuatas


----------



## dat620

hey planet, 225-40-18 is what most of the mini truckers are runnin on thier 18" around here, they are 24/25" tall, 225-45-18 are 26" tall, ur option, the 40's get the best clearance in the wheel well area when lowered..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey planet, 225-40-18 is what most of the mini truckers are runnin on thier 18" around here, they are 24/25" tall, 225-45-18 are 26" tall, ur option, the 40's get the best clearance in the wheel well area when lowered..


Thanks bro, I'll keep this as a reference......I think this dude my have sold these out from under me...


----------



## dat620

HOPE THATS NOT THE SAME YAHOO WHO WASN'T ANSWERIN HIS PHONE A COUPLE WEEKS AGO..MY GUYS ARE OUT OF STOCK ON THOSE RIGHT NOW(TITAN RIMS) BUT I WILL KEEP TRYIN FOR YA, ALWAYS KEEPIN MY EYES OPEN FOR THE HOMIES..


----------



## dat620

hey planet, any word on the titans for ur ride, or is the dude still avoidin calls


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey planet, any word on the titans for ur ride, or is the dude still avoidin calls


Dude sold them out from under me, got a call last night, "Sold the rims bro"

WTF.....


----------



## dat620

sounds about right, i get that a bit when buyin parts, i had even given 1 guy a deposit, his reason, some one offered him more than our agreed on price, go figure..i will keep lokin out for ya..


----------



## vipera

[video=dailymotion;xicrl7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xicrl7_publicite-hd-v-longue-mentos-fruity-fresh-cars-lowrider-2010_creation[/video]
It is at least one truck in the middle..


----------



## dat620

im really likin that video, lmao...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> sounds about right, i get that a bit when buyin parts, i had even given 1 guy a deposit, his reason, some one offered him more than our agreed on price, go figure..i will keep lokin out for ya..


I'll find a set..I have so much shit goin on right now it's not even funny. Tomorrow I gotta drop the tranny on my son's truck to put seals in it


----------



## dat620

sorry to hear that bro, what kinda truck u fixin, if i wasn't all booked up i would offer to come out n help ya, let me know thou if u do need any advice on parts or any thing like that


----------



## dat620

sweet, the 68-72 chevies are a favorite of mine, really want a 68 step side, have fun, nice ride thou


----------



## pacific coast

Tom lets see some pix of the stepside


----------



## ridinlow408

Saw this one at Midnighters show in Antioch, Ca over the summer!


----------



## Goofee_510

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/536227_538094732874768_1498834878_n.jpg still got some 15x8.0 daytons back from 92


----------



## Bedrockcc

on crisgslist for sale. colorado springs 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3354607359.html


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Bedrockcc said:


> on crisgslist for sale. colorado springs
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3354607359.html


----------



## dat620

NICE LOOKIN MAZDA, HOPE SOME ONE PICS IT UP AND TAKES CARE OF IT


----------



## Johnny562

My95Fleety said:


> From the las vegas super show this weekend













.


----------



## BttrMlkBsct

I got a 87 Nissan sittin out back that im going to start work on eventually haha, late bloomer. Currently looking for ideas on slamming a 99 dodge dakota sport. Stackin chips at the moment to get all the necessities but does anyone have any input on what modifications i need to do to be able to slam my truck on 20s? Wheel weel mods? Suspension?


----------



## dat620

ALL DODGE PICK UPS ARE THE SAME AS MOST FULL SIZE TRUCKS, A ARMS AND SPINDLES UP FRT N OUT BACK FRAME NOTCHES AND LINK SET UPS, R U GOIN BAGS OR JUICE, ALL DEPENDS WHAT U R GOIN TO DO, EITHER WAY U WILL HAVE TO CUT THE FRONT WHEEL WELLS AND THE REAR BED AND WHEEL WELLS AND BED FLOOR, ALSO DO U PLAN ON BODY DROP OR JUST ALL SUSPESION, 20'S MAY TUCK WITH LITTLE TO NO MODS ON WHEEL WELLS, BUT LARGER RIMS AND TIRES REQUIRE A LOT MORE MODS, LET ME KNOW WHICH WAY U R GOIN AND I CAN KINDA WALK U THRU IT...


----------



## pacific coast

This is my Nissan..pic taken a few years back.
I still have it & wont ever sell it


----------



## dat620

pac no oic, the pic no worky


----------



## A&M-Custom




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

A&M-Custom said:


>


That looks like the same year as my nissan!! I have a 94


----------



## dat620

HEY PLANET, U GET THE BOYS TRUCK FIXED?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

A bit ahead of our time. A Nissan the mods are there and very creative. Just add some spokes and a nice paint job and no telling how it'll come out. Ready to take on the 90's mini truck era again


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> HEY PLANET, U GET THE BOYS TRUCK FIXED?


Just got it back yesterday, reinstalling on Saturday


----------



## dat620

SOUNDS GOOD, HOPE ALL GOES WELL, STILL LOOKIN FOR THOSE EVER ELUSIVE TITAN WHEELS FOR YA..


----------



## STR8RIDA

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> A bit ahead of our time. A Nissan the mods are there and very creative. Just add some spokes and a nice paint job and no telling how it'll come out. Ready to take on the 90's mini truck era again


I'm sure this is actually a Mercedes rather than a modded out Nissan truck. When I worked at the local Benz lot we had a few cars that came in that were low number somewhat of a factory special or modified car. We had one of these El camino looking things come in too. There were some modified W108 280 SE models modified like this for Africa one year as well. Pretty weird and rare too.
http://www.benzworld.org/forums/sale-wanted-trade-giveaway/1416647-mercedes-benz-w108-280-se-el.html


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I hear ya. But the bed, rear window, tail lights are deffo nissan. Althou if you cut it just behind the door glass looks like a benz?
I bet it was rear ended bad and turned into a El Benzino. It could ge rather kool if all done up.


----------



## STR8RIDA

My guess is they used Nissan parts, good part of the cab, tailights and tailgate to make it into what it is. Hard to say - I'm curious though.


----------



## MaLosix6

I think that they only used the rear foot or so from a Nissan truck because the rear wheel wells look to still be Benz. The rear 1/4 windows actually look to be Toyota x-tra cab windows and the rear window and rear bumper lok to be S10.


----------



## maguilera63

Those are 80's S10 tailights, rear bumper from a 80's S10 blazer. Its a benz made into a truck...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lol quite a frankenstain more than anythingelse then 
I still think it could be kool


----------



## vipera




----------



## dat620

not a mini truck, but still gotta give the love for the early truckita's...mmm...roadster 50's early pick up, yep, gotta love it...paint is a little wild for me, imagine a two tone, body all one color, n fenders a darker or lighter color from body, on these old ones it works...either way it's a sweet rider...


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

vipera said:


>


That's some of the best paint work I've ever seen. :worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats far from a mini as it gets.
Its from Parliament car club Japan anyway. 
Not sure who painted it, but its been bilt fully in Japan. 
If u wanna see more pics of it go check the ''Japan lowrider life'' thread in the ''post your rides'' section, as i posted a good bunch of shots of it.


----------



## GM RIDER

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> A bit ahead of our time. A Nissan the mods are there and very creative. Just add some spokes and a nice paint job and no telling how it'll come out. Ready to take on the 90's mini truck era again
> 
> This Mercedes or Nissan with the right twist can def turn heads and i see why the owner was very creative. I bet it turns heads for his daily cruise


----------



## RayTheRat

Anybody know anything about this truck? I love the paint work on it...and the 2-legged one ain't too bad, either.


----------



## vipera

dat620 said:


> not a mini truck, but still gotta give the love for the early truckita's...mmm...roadster 50's early pick up, yep, gotta love it...paint is a little wild for me, imagine a two tone, body all one color, n fenders a darker or lighter color from body, on these old ones it works...either way it's a sweet rider...


yes, you're right, it's more of a "bomb truck"(?).. But clean anyway!


----------



## pacific coast

Ray the rat - looks like it was a Suzuki samarai at one point.


----------



## vipera

RayTheRat said:


> Anybody know anything about this truck? I love the paint work on it...and the 2-legged one ain't too bad, either.


That car had a very interesting interior I remember, dead "animals" in liquor, etc.










See more:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/181326-suzuki-samurai-fest-post-them-up.html


----------



## scrape'n-by

My95Fleety said:


> From the las vegas super show this weekend


good to see at least one mini coming back then cant wait till i finish mine up


----------



## scrape'n-by

here is a few ive built and painted


----------



## scrape'n-by

another shot of the mini 93 yota


----------



## scrape'n-by

my datsun back in 1990







and its current form today







just waiting on my new old school rims to get here


----------



## scrape'n-by

and my new project in the garage im trying to work on as well...custom built 3x3 frame and trhee linked rear set up for small block chevy..and hydraulic steering.


----------



## RayTheRat

pacific coast said:


> Ray the rat - looks like it was a Suzuki samarai at one point.


Yep. Sure looks like a Samurai to me, 2. 

If NE won has NE more info, that'd be kool, too.

RtR


----------



## dat620

scrape, i recognized the blue n pink 620 from back in the day, WOW...u got/had some nice rides.. i'm really diggin the billet grille on the new 620, if u ever decide to get rid of it, send it out here to me in phx, that would go great on my 79 620, it's a mild custom with lots of body mods n a square tube grill with 720 head lights...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

scrape'n-by said:


> another shot of the mini 93 yota


----------



## scrape'n-by

will do dat620 and thanks carol city i miss that red yota much but the rest of them i still have..


----------



## dat620

OK SCRAPE, I'LL BITE, WHAT KIND OF OLD SCHOOL NEW RIMS YA GETTIN.....HUH....HUH....


----------



## MaLosix6

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I think I found some Titan 18's.....I'm going to pick them up Friday if this dude don't flake out


Here you go! 

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3328038721.html


----------



## scrape'n-by

picke me up a set of 15x8 ultra hammers polished..could not find a set of bolt on wires anywhere 6 lug and do not want knock offs sick of them...unless you buy true daytons they all rust and flake..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

scrape'n-by said:


> picke me up a set of 15x8 ultra hammers polished..could not find a set of bolt on wires anywhere 6 lug and do not want knock offs sick of them...unless you buy true daytons they all rust and flake..


Post pics asap!!!


----------



## dat620

those are sweet, haven't seen a set of hammers for a while, nice...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

whats ultra hammers? Some 90s aftermarket wheel? Pics anyone?


----------



## 440sled

Hammer time!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

440sled said:


> Hammer time!


Can't go wrong with those HAMMERS!!! Wish I could find a set.


----------



## dat620

sssssooooooo, wheres these hammers at??????


----------



## 440sled

Pretty much obsolete now....maybe craigslist, ebay or sitting on the rack at your local ghetto tire & wheel shop.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

440sled said:


> Pretty much obsolete now....maybe craigslist, ebay or sitting on the rack at your local ghetto tire & wheel shop.


If I knew were a set were I'd get em. Can't find em at a ghetto tire shop I'm in Detroit there are NO HAMMERS here LOL


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## scrape'n-by

*here ya go*

Gotta polish them up then good as new ill keep ya up to date just got some new 195/50's too so im ready


----------



## dat620

those r gonna look good on that datto, woo hoo HAMMER TIME


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

scrape'n-by said:


> Gotta polish them up then good as new ill keep ya up to date just got some new 195/50's too so im ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## a969c1

what's up guys, i just joined the site. very cool. anyway I wanted to share the truck I just bought and ask a few questions as well. I found this Mighty Max on CL out of Charlotte NC. my question is about the tilt bed setup. when the bed is down, there is a 3" gap between the bed and the cab. is this necessary for clearance or can i move the bed back forward? i've had juiced trucks before but never a tilt bed, so i dont know what will work and what won't. thanks in advance


----------



## sugardaddy

vipera said:


> That car had a very interesting interior I remember, dead "animals" in liquor, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/181326-suzuki-samurai-fest-post-them-up.html


It belonged to my copadre President of Estilo CC in El Paso Texas. Freakshow.


----------



## lowlowlow

What happened to it, get sold, crushed?



sugardaddy said:


> It belonged to my copadre President of Estilo CC in El Paso Texas. Freakshow.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereospic

:h5:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereospic

:yes:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

Suavecito was an ugly ass mini truck!!!


----------



## Rubencito

Skim said:


> them 15x10s


HOW MUCH?????!!!


----------



## dat620

hey all, it's back to work day, have a great week, lets keep that mini truckin movement goin..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

likeing those hammers. The 2 piece version is way kooler, specially with the gold bolts. Reversed set on silly stretched rubber would FTW.


----------



## 62ssrag

sup everone i have some 15x8 72 spoke chrome daytons with gold bullet knock off and tool. clean set just needs silicin redone $600 pm me for price and pics


----------



## dat620

planet, found u some titan wheels, 200.00 set, 602-410-6154, add went up yesterday, 32nd st and greenway area, ck it out


----------



## scrape'n-by

i would so love to have some 15x 10 on 205/50's wish they still made bolt on wire rims not a big fan of knock offs


----------



## island sunset

I like this thread brings me back im a proud owner of two 720's and a 85 toyota pickup ill post pics soon


----------



## dat620

right on, can't wait to see them, tryin to bring back the mini truckin movement, lets go peeps, lets get this rollin...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dat620

NICE, gotta love a lifted 720 king kab, cool truck..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> planet, found u some titan wheels, 200.00 set, 602-410-6154, add went up yesterday, 32nd st and greenway area, ck it out


I'll call


----------



## dat620

cool, let me know, how is every one this morning/day...have a great day n keep mini truckin


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> cool, let me know, how is every one this morning/day...have a great day n keep mini truckin


They're gone.

I think I'm going to just drop it a few inches and get the windows tinted until I find some shoes for it.


----------



## dat620

sounds good, hey every one, IT"S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themadmexican

dat620 said:


> NICE, gotta love a lifted 720 king kab, cool truck..


thanks.


----------



## 62ssrag

anybody ever get a close look at raw deals customs daytons with spokes that went all rhe way out to the outer of the rim. they where custom from dayton i take it cuz he was sponsered. i remember seeing at the LA supershow back in 90 something. anybody got pics!


----------



## 440sled

Were they like these?


----------



## 62ssrag

440sled said:


> Were they like these?


they where reverse and not that many spokes a came out to the lip


----------



## A&M-Custom




----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP KEEP ON TRUCKING


----------



## dat620

nice mini, lookin good..


----------



## scrape'n-by

ttmft keep them pics a coming you all


----------



## dat620

hey all, i'm gonna be lookin for some old school mini truck stuff soon, i will get a list together and maybe you all can help me locate it, i'm goin in a little differant direction with my step side datsun, if you all know of or can help me locate some stuff, i will post a list on friday, thx


----------



## dat620

I HAVE A SUGGESTION, COULD ONE OF THE FORUM MODS SET UP A THREAD FOR MINI TRUCKIN PARTS AND ACCESSRIES FOR SALE AND WANTED, WOULD THAT BE POSSIBLE?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Probably not bro, not too many people into it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> I HAVE A SUGGESTION, COULD ONE OF THE FORUM MODS SET UP A THREAD FOR MINI TRUCKIN PARTS AND ACCESSRIES FOR SALE AND WANTED, WOULD THAT BE POSSIBLE?


Go ahead and create it bro


----------



## globalwarming

whats up mini truck peeps, still looking for some 15x8 deep dish rims for a mazda mini truck, does anybody know where i can find some......


----------



## dat620

wires, alloys, steel(chrome), which style, let me know and i'll keep my eyes open for you, also if wires, knock off style or bolt ons


----------



## Backhand

Kool topic


----------



## dat620

hey all, quick question, any one here from san antonio, n if so how about 1984-1987, and if so do you rememeber a shop called "cruisin concepts", we brought the mini truckin craze to s a, n we were the first to do the hottops/ratical tops conversions, both the tops and ground efex, if you do would you also have any pics of that era, from our shop or the local shows, and also the mini truck club we sponsored "midnite minis", let me know and post them up, over the years i went thru a divorce and almost all my photos from back then were lost/trashed by the ex, thx tom


----------



## globalwarming

dat620 said:


> wires, alloys, steel(chrome), which style, let me know and i'll keep my eyes open for you, also if wires, knock off style or bolt ons


enkie, kmc, chrome thanxs :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Built this for my jimmy earlier at work:

Its based around that thing from any autozone . I cut out a small piece of diamond plate and deleted those AC vents. Then mounted the thing from walmart with 3 rocker switches. One to cut my interior neons(trunk and floor) on and off, one to cut my compressor on and off, and one to cut my other compressor on and 
off.


----------



## dat620

looks good, nice switch panel


----------



## 62ssrag

globalwarming said:


> whats up mini truck peeps, still looking for some 15x8 deep dish rims for a mazda mini truck, does anybody know where i can find some......


Pm sent on the daytons


----------



## playboi13

globalwarming said:


> enkie, kmc, chrome thanxs :thumbsup:


I remember when the everybody in town wasrollin on enkies or sawblades


----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled

5/Chrysler303/mags014_zpse044c50e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## no joke

more pictures beentheredonethat6 please!!! you got the real old school pics when it was the best time ever!!


----------



## pacific coast

I recognize Legg lake in that 3rd pic down.
Went to dozens of mini truck council meetings there.
Desiteable ones...Nebula...& Just for looks were there every month rockin thier beds !!


----------



## no joke

pacific coast said:


> I recognize Legg lake in that 3rd pic down.
> Went to dozens of mini truck council meetings there.
> DESIRABLE ONES...Nebula...& Just for looks were there every month rockin thier beds !!


O yes we were, those were the best times ever :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

desirables reconized that mazda


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

Avila said:


> Some more pics of the Desirable Ones -


O ya the good old days


----------



## 13OZKAR

LOS MINI TRUCKERS! :facepalm:


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> desirables reconized that mazda


yup i recognize that nissan, and the red nissan behind it with the tilt reverse was pauls truck which he later candied and i just posted it, its the kingcab hardbody


----------



## 440sled




----------



## dat620

lots of very cool back in the day photos, lovin every minute of it, sure wish that all my old pics hadn't got thrown out by my ex, wow alot of memories about/ at those shows...


----------



## pacific coast

Awesome pix !
Chris thats the Santana show right...& is that Carlys VW behind your Mazda ?
Sux yout old pix didnt survive Tom..


----------



## 440sled

It is the Santana show! Yep thats Carly too!


----------



## dat620

i just took another look at the zuki pics, i think a couple of them competed against my bro in laws zuki back in the day, it had a 6" lift n ran 33" monster mud tires, it would top out at 55 on the freeway, n then only do bout 35-40 thru the mountains between sd and yuma, and since we were caravannin we all had to slow down to wait for him, talk about an all day trip, to qoute sammy hagar," what took 5 hours took all day" i can't drive 55...


----------



## dat620

yea pac tell me about it, i really wish i had some left, we started the mini truckin movement in san antonio at that time, don't know if you remember my previous 620 the one with the full phantom top, it was orange with red pearl n looked peach color when the sun hit it, that same truck was the one i had in san antonio, it drew a lot of attention back then, it was nick named the pumpkin...


----------



## maguilera63

Anybody know were I can get a chrome grille for a 87 mazda b2000??


----------



## STR8RIDA

Any place that sells after market parts. A lot of wrecking yards sell new after market replacement parts. I'm not sure if they're still around but the FBI fender bender inc website also


----------



## beentheredonethat6

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


S10


no joke said:


> more pictures beentheredonethat6 please!!! you got the real old school pics when it was the best time ever!!


just like every body i lost some pics had some crusing 1s pheonix san fernando the truck runs new yrs reso...other lowrider show water damage


----------



## beentheredonethat6

sorry not croped takes to much time in my pc


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

520 mcleans 13 " this truck was the reason i got my ESE10


----------



## Schimel750

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Can anyone remember the name of the wheels on this blue and while blazer??


----------



## MUFASA

Schimel750 said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the wheels on this blue and while blazer??


Kmc :dunno:


----------



## STR8RIDA

Schimel750 said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the wheels on this blue and while blazer??


Centec?


----------



## dat620

HEY MAGUILERA, I WORK AT AN AFTER MARKET AUTO BODY PARTS WARE HOUSE AND I CAN GET YOU THE CHROME GRILL, ITS 100.00 + SHIPPING, GET ME UR ZIP CODE AND I CAN FIGURE OUT THE SHIPPING


----------



## pacific coast

I wanna say the rims on the blue/white Blazer are Enkies. We had a 720 in our club that ran them. Nice one off safari top btw !


----------



## groupebks

mine groupe bks


----------



## groupebks




----------



## groupebks




----------



## groupebks




----------



## groupebks




----------



## beentheredonethat6

groupebks said:


> View attachment 572328
> mine groupe bks


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT


----------



## ZeroTolerance

groupebks said:


> View attachment 572343


OMG thats hella nice!


----------



## vipera

link:
http://mooneyes.co.jp/hcs/10/i/guest/g_minitruckin.html


----------



## dat620

scene that truck(s-10) a few times at the mini truck shows, nice old school style custom


----------



## dat620

wheres all my mini truckin friends....not very busy this week here in low rider land....


----------



## scrape'n-by

nope been pretty dead on this whole site..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Still on my hunt for some rims. I gotta get through the holidays though and actually need to finish my rag first, then my truck will get some TLC.

The only real plans I have for my Nissan is rims, window tint, cheap paint job, and maybe some tunes. It's my daily driver.


----------



## dat620

hey scrape hows the new datto doin, haven't located a good tranny for u yet, all the ones i'm findin are junk, found a decent one but the guy is askin way to much for it, n i'm not wantin u to have to pay top dollar n then shippin also, but i'm still lookin, i will be at a couple more yards this week end, you get those hammers on yet...


----------



## dat620

hey planet, the dailies are the best to mess with, cause once you get started, there aint no turnin back...once bitten...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey planet, the dailies are the best to mess with, cause once you get started, there aint no turnin back...once bitten...


LMAO, I think that's what's a trip. I need to finish the 65 but I want to work on the hardbody.

I'm pretty sure I have a set of Titan rims locked down. I just spoke with a dude that is building a hardbody too. Lives in Phoenix. I gave him the site, hopefully he joins.


----------



## dat620

k, cool, hope so, still lookin to get something goin with the local homies in the mini truck scene...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


this was tims blazer for rollin hard 15x10 gold Ds


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


hectors nissan from are club DAMN i miss those days


----------



## curbserver78

found this---coalition of OG minitruckin

https://www.facebook.com/MiniTruckinCoalition


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

It all started with a truck for me.


----------



## barbrown

I been low key for couple months, and this site bring me back memories from early 90's when I was rolling with Mini Sensations snugs. Here a pic of my 85 nissan 720 truck in 1991 with deep dish kmc quasar 15x10 & i still have my truck.


----------



## no joke

barbrown said:


> I been low key for couple months, and this site bring me back memories from early 90's when I was rolling with Mini Sensations snugs. Here a pic of my 85 nissan 720 truck in 1991 with deep dish kmc quasar 15x10 & i still have my truck.
> View attachment 576420


nice homeboy, thats why i started this topic, so OGs like you would come around and post


----------



## dat620

hey all, finally got a chance to get to my storage units and dig out the good doors for the 620 step side, got dvr door stripped down of all parts and hung and ailigned, gonna be workin on the pass door over the next few evenings, what did you all do this past week end?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hopefully picking up my rims today, dude is throwing in lowering blocks for me. I'll have to bore out the center hub but otherwise slowly chipping away at goodies!


----------



## dat620

hey planet, if you dont have any one to bore out the rims, the same building i work in has a rim and custom shop, n they have a mill/drill press here they always are boring rims and bolt patterns, i can find ouy how much for u if u like..i


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll let you know. I guess this guy had car problems this morning...

I also thought about 20's for the hardbody, not sure if they'll tuck or will look good, thoughts?


----------



## dat620

20's will tuck with the 4x4 fenders, steering is a whole other situation thou, how low u goin, n how wide of tires, n there u go upgradin the daily, exactly what i said, once bitten...ha ha


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Shit, this dude came through!!

I just picked them up. 

As for boring them out, yea check for me please otherwise I'll be doing them myself


----------



## dat620

K, COOL, I WILL CK IT OUT, OOPPPSSS, SORRY BOUT THE CAPS I AINT YELLIN....N I'VE DONE THEM THET WAY TO, I HAVE THE METAL SAWS/ HOLE CUTTERS IF YOU NEED TO USE THEM...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: SWEET AS NEAT IN DA RIGHT SIDE BAK







GROUND! :nicoderm:


----------



## cheechaz87

scrape'n-by said:


> another shot of the mini 93 yota




thats a nice toyota . :thumbsup: got any more pics u can post


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dat620

hey planet, i talked to the man in charge here he said it would be 80.00 to machine all 4 rims, let me know, ck ur pm's


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey planet, i talked to the man in charge here he said it would be 80.00 to machine all 4 rims, let me know, ck ur pm's


That's a pretty good price dude. I might attempt it, if I get lazy, I'll hollar at you and just have them done.

Good looking out


----------



## dat620

THATS WHAT WE DO, ALL FOR EACH OTHER


----------



## dat620

hey all, any one goin to the Severed Ties show at castles n coasters tomorrow sat the 8th of dec, show move in starts at 7:30 am, usually a very good turn out, my show truck is not ready yet, but i'm goin out to support my homie, it's his first show with his datsun 521, he's goin in under construction, if u get a chance ck it out in the south parkin lot of metro center off i-17 n dunlap, ya'll have a great week end...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Is this the one that was hoppin on the cover of one the old LRM videos?


----------



## no joke

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Is this the one that was hoppin on the cover of one the old LRM videos?


yes


----------



## AGUILAR3

Just picked up this 92 on 18s to cruise around town till gas prices go down. Some 13's and a snugtop would look sick on this thing. Lowered on 4" blocks and torsions.
Im going to drive it for a min until I find myelf a nice enough 80s model then sell it.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Shit, this dude came through!!
> 
> I just picked them up.
> 
> As for boring them out, yea check for me please otherwise I'll be doing them myself


Is this tool the same one thats used for holesaws on wood?? But whit a file type bit?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

no joke said:


> yes


----------



## vipera

Maybe not a minitruck but very low anyway!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

that belongs in the ''kustoms'' thread, althou its pretty obvious it comes from a minitrucker lol
No hate, i love minis, old and new, its just something kinda wacky that has obvious roots. Sorta digg it too.


----------



## dat620

that is one good lookin 30's ford p/u, n i clearly can see it's roots, wow, nice radical custon/rat rod...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dat620

on the way home tonite from work i'm stopping by a homies house and pickin up some goodies for 2 of my project trucks, my buddy just got back from north east neveda, n during his last 2 years up there workin he visited a few wreckin yards and picked up a few hard to find goodies, can't wait to ck em out, i will let you all tomorrow...


----------



## dat620

stopped by my homies last nite, brother hooked it up, got some stainless window trim, lt n rt door window squeeges, dash insert complete with gauges un harmed or uncracked, some missing engine bay covers and bottles, some interior trim panels undamaged, complete unmolested wiring harness, n a box off little do dads, n a stock am/fm mono radio, WOO HOO, can we say SCORE...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## D-Cheeze

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Truckarosa body's kits ... I remember those


----------



## dat620

hey all, no mini truckers here this week, got a couple early presents to my self yesterday, did some barter/tradin with some peeps on the datsun web site, picked up a few goodies just to stash, gettin ready to get the stepside over to the paint shop in a couple weeks, i hope to post some pics soon, any one know where i can get some tail light pockets for the long cadillac tail lites, i thought there were a couple places that made them n i can't find them any more, thx in advance for any help...


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## lowdude13

vipera said:


> Maybe not a minitruck but very low anyway!


sick ass ride love it :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thanx for the bad ass pics dude :thumbsup:
Some sick trucks. We must admit that some of the paint schemes of the era were wack thou! 
Sorta matchin the sport wear of the time i guess lol


----------



## maguilera63

I have 1000's more pics..Glad you enjoyed them...


----------



## dat620

RIGHT ON BRO, NOW THATS SOME OLD SKOOL MINI TRUCKIN RIGHT THERE, ooppsss sorry for the caps got excited, i remeber alot of those trucks, and rodney the rat, i wore that suit at many truck runs, i was the production mngr for ratical tops, wow lots of memories there, n thx for throwin in some 620 "bullit sides" yea baby, mini truckin at it's finest, woo hoo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey all, no mini truckers here this week, got a couple early presents to my self yesterday, did some barter/tradin with some peeps on the datsun web site, picked up a few goodies just to stash, gettin ready to get the stepside over to the paint shop in a couple weeks, i hope to post some pics soon, any one know where i can get some tail light pockets for the long cadillac tail lites, i thought there were a couple places that made them n i can't find them any more, thx in advance for any help...


Lookin forward to some pics



maguilera63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


> I have 1000's more pics..Glad you enjoyed them...


Seeing all of these pics you post and ALOT of them being Nissan makes me feel good about my little truck!!

You in Mesa bro, where at?


----------



## maguilera63

Im at Val Vista and 60.... I had 3 minis, a Toyota, Mazda, and Nissan. Looking for another one...


----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled

maguilera63 said:


>


Oh my god! Somebody save this!


----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled

Those gool ol' river runs! There was nothing like it!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

maguilera63 said:


> I have 1000's more pics..Glad you enjoyed them...


Cool pics diff than the lowrider. Minis that I post so many styles that minis had keep posting most of mine from resolution n New yrs pics got water damage


----------



## beentheredonethat6

maguilera63 said:


>


TO THE TOP FOR S10s


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Nice pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

maguilera63 said:


>


this one brings back memories


----------



## dogbonekustoms

440sled said:


>


I knew you had to have a stash of cool pics
This one, and the other red one on fuchs, rule! Were they juiced? Or bags were popular already?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

but yeah whats the deal with the 10 wheeler? I bet steerin was a treat lol


----------



## 440sled

I've got a whole album full from the early 90's. It was a big part of my life, I loved it.
With the exception of the red Nissan, they were all on air shocks. Bags weren't around yet. The pink one with the white scallops was mine back in 94. On airshocks too. 
This was it a few years before the build.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

maguilera63 said:


> Im at Val Vista and 60.... I had 3 minis, a Toyota, Mazda, and Nissan. Looking for another one...


I work pretty close to that!

Also, check craiglist, I've seen a couple decent ones recently


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I lowered the front end of mine today, gonna lower the rear end tomorrow and pull the bumper. Nice to see it sittin low but hurts to see it on stocks


----------



## Hairynuts

440sled said:


>


Fuckin pedorras i hate stank ass whitegirls


----------



## 78monte85riviera

heres my mini truck daily driver bagged


----------



## 78monte85riviera




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I like that!!


----------



## FLA813DOVER

78monte85riviera said:


> heres my mini truck daily driver bagged


 if u ever wanna sell that let me kno im in central FLa to


----------



## dogbonekustoms

UK 1997. 
The red truck is what will eventually become minitruck of the year in 2000 or 2001. Of course after some radical work went into it


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Here it is after Rayvern put his touch to it. Mark Jenkins Mazda B2000 sorry for the small pics but its all i have.


----------



## steeko

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> this one brings back memories


That ride looks freqn amazing !!!


----------



## 440sled

Thats a badass mazda!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6

DESIRE 10 WAY OF LIFE CARSHOW PASADENA


----------



## beentheredonethat6

OPS THIS IS DESIRED 10


----------



## hyroglfx

beentheredonethat6 said:


> DESIRE 10 WAY OF LIFE CARSHOW PASADENA


Wrong thread cuz.......only mini's here!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

hyroglfx said:


> Wrong thread cuz.......only mini's here!!!!!


ha ha no mcomputer skills


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

beentheredonethat6 said:


> [
> 
> One of the best blazers of all time in my books:thumbsup:


----------



## barbrown

I seen this hardbody mini for sale on craigslist.
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3509310905.html


----------



## dat620

i remember the red mazda with the diamond dump bed, that truck was/is bad, one of my old favorites when i wanted a mazda mini, thx for the stroll down memory lane


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

barbrown said:


> I seen this hardbody mini for sale on craigslist.
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3509310905.html


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## vipera

Not realy my style but anyway a mintruck with hydroz.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

WTF??? :twak: Is that a TV on the roof, or is the cab a fridge? 
And whats with the jumper cables?
Im all for a show veichle and do your own thing, but this one looks like they just tossed one of everything at it.


----------



## 440sled

Thats gawd awful and whats with the huge section job for the exhaust. WOW.


----------



## nueve5

Damn you wheels bigger than 15s and bodydrops damn you to hell


----------



## dat620

WHAT THE...i mean as stated a show truck is to represent what you or your shop can do, but really, i think they took two of everything and then some and put it in and on this poor truck, again to each thier own, but dang, c'mon...


----------



## OGHARDBODY

TTT


----------



## STR8RIDA

Nice jumper cables lol
OK something positive ...... I like the display


----------



## barbrown

To the top.


----------



## dat620

well finally some good weather comin our way, maybe i can get some pics of the step side 620 i'm rebuildin, and get some work done on it this week end, tryin to get rid of this cold that i has been attackin me, supposed to be in the 70's this week end, it has been below and at freezin here for about a week and a half, very unusual for phx weather...have a great weekend every one...


----------



## scrape'n-by

shoot dat wish we could get a few nice days here..show season coming and no other time to work on stuff..having a garage full and things outside sucks..need a bigger building for sure.


----------



## dat620

i hear ya on the bigger space, later this year or early next year im gettin/puttin up a 20 x 40 garage in the back yard, n that is gonna be nothin but work space and storage in the rafters, i've all ready got the ok from the HOA n all my 2 nieghbors, just waitin to pay off my titan this year and then it's on, i can hardly wait, got the ok from city of phx, got the electrician lined up to run the lines from out by the circuit box to out back which i'm helpin with to save on costs, he said i can dig, lay/run the conduit and he will ck all the work, and then sign it off and finish in and out of the garage, got quote on concrete slab, and priced out the garage thru tuff shed, all in all it's gonna be about $24,000, financed over a few years, but thats what i gotta do if i want to be able to work on my trucks and friends trucks/cars, just can't run a business out of it, at least one that is known as a business...


----------



## dat620

hey all, wheres all the mini truckin peeps, well i guess its gonna be a wash out here this week end, supposed to rain, guess that means no workin on the truck again, was lookin forward to pullin it out into the drive way and tryin to finish off the body work, or at least most of it...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Have a great & safe Friday! :angel:








_


----------



## dat620

hey all, it's almost the end of january, wow time is flyin by, hope every one is enjoyin the winter, spring is on the way, time to blow the dust off the mini's and get to work, the show season is almost upon us...yea


----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

still have the truck ??


coloradoin05 said:


> I HAVE HAD THIS SINCE 93 BEEN REAL GOOD TO ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ALSO FOR SALE $6000 OBO HIT ME UP


----------



## Skim

NOS 15x10 GOLD AND CHROME DAYTONS SEEN IN THE WHEELS SECTION - NOT MINE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/358141-n-o-s-15x10-double-gold-stamped-daytons.html


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey all, it's almost the end of january, wow time is flyin by, hope every one is enjoyin the winter, spring is on the way, time to blow the dust off the mini's and get to work, the show season is almost upon us...yea


Mine kinda took the back-burner after I lowered it. I'm still driving it daily but I started working on my ragtop again.


----------



## Sinkatta

looking for a blazer like this. running or not but good body


----------



## Sinkatta

*interested in the 10 x15s*

how much for the daytons and what comes with 2103853350


----------



## Llerenas1960s

groupebks said:


> View attachment 572339


BADASS NISSAN HOMIE


----------



## dat620

well, weather is supposed to be decent here in phx over the week end, hopefully get some work done and get some pics of the step side 620, unlike those in the upper eastern U S , they are gettin dumped on, heard from a cousin in north east new york, they got about a foot of snow over night, and maybe 2 feet more predicted, whew, glad i don't live there, have a great week end all, and keep buildin those mini's...


----------



## beentheredonethat6

pics were they at .....


----------



## dat620

well, started to do some work to the step side(this past saturday), n just after i got all the stuff that was in the garage around the truck out of the way, it started to rain, then as i put it all away, it stopped, go figure...so, maybe next weekend, we shall see, n i will get pix as soon as i can get the stuff outta there n get to the truck..


----------



## lowdwnrob

Do you still have this? I know its been a while.


87lolwlow said:


> heres mine and its for sale $2500 as is or $3500 with extras is columbus,oh


----------



## MinieMe209

Anyone here got a link to hydro install on a truck? Or any tips? 

Looking to juice my S-15 up by summer time but not sure if it's the same priciples as a car. .

Might be looking to juice the bed depending on the level of difficulty it is todo a z rack. .


----------



## dat620

up front is the same as a car, coil spring independant front suspension, out back is leaf spring, you can take out leafs and run (1) mono leaf and 10" cylinders, or rip it all out and go 3 link or 4 link your option


----------



## Tripps

MARTINEZ79 said:


> *MY PROJECT!
> View attachment 459477
> View attachment 459478
> View attachment 459479
> *


What kind of truck is this


----------



## dat620

mid to late 80's s10/s15 pick up with xtra cab


----------



## Tripps

Can that truck have space for hydros and 2 lowrider bikes


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

WOW THAT NOW SOMEONE GRANDMOTHER :boink::boink::boink:


440sled said:


>


----------



## pacific coast

Heres another pic of my 94 Hardbody. Pic taken 9-09...i still & will forever own the truck!


----------



## Bedrockcc

pacific coast said:


> Heres another pic of my 94 Hardbody. Pic taken 9-09...i still & will forever own the truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEThats cool:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

to the top


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

pacific coast said:


> Heres another pic of my 94 Hardbody. Pic taken 9-09...i still & will forever own the truck!


That's pretty bad ass bro.....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

im back in with another s10 this time ima keep her i just need some 13s for it, i slapped these on for the time being sincee i kept them from my fullsize tahoe.


----------



## sdropnem

Middle of the page down

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/350153-chain-reaction-11.html


----------



## cuate64

my homie Rubens Nissan!!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89




----------



## beentheredonethat6

this wk end


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Got the windows tinted on my hardbody yesterday, checkin on paint soon


----------



## dat620

the orange mazda is bad, likin all the mods done to it, Planet thats good to hear summers coming soon, gonna need dark glass...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> the orange mazda is bad, likin all the mods done to it, Planet thats good to hear summers coming soon, gonna need dark glass...


I might hit you up for getting my rims bored out later this spring/summer.

I'm starting body work on my truck when my interior is done on my rag. I picked up a couple HVLP guns yesterday, on the hunt for a compressor.


----------



## dat620

thats cool, let me know...


----------



## dat620

hey planet, how big of a compressoryou lookin for, 110 volt or 220 volt, large stand up or lay down shop style, i may have a couple leads for ya, let me know


----------



## island sunset

pacific coast said:


> Heres another pic of my 94 Hardbody. Pic taken 9-09...i still & will forever own the truck!


wud up big dog havent seen you in a minute howz things


----------



## island sunset

:thumbsup:


PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


>


----------



## island sunset




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

island sunset said:


> NICE BLAZER. WHO PAINTED IT?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> hey planet, how big of a compressoryou lookin for, 110 volt or 220 volt, large stand up or lay down shop style, i may have a couple leads for ya, let me know


110v.....big enough to spray a car/truck. 20-30 gallon, 2hp....


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

Did this truck belong to tony?


----------



## STR8RIDA

That Blazer was painted by Sal Manzano. Out of San Diego / TJ


----------



## dat620

planet, i will keep an ear out for one of those, i got mine from home desperit bout 5 years ago, its a campbell hausfeld , works good, its a stand up, n has a 30 gallon tank, has good cfm, and is 110v, it was bout 300.00 at that time, ck it out...


----------



## island sunset

:thumbsup:


STR8RIDA said:


> That Blazer was painted by Sal Manzano. Out of San Diego / TJ


paint and clear done by my causin fonz the owner of the blazer and sal did the patterns and curly did the leafing and pin striping:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8RIDA

island sunset said:


> :thumbsupaint and clear done by my causin fonz the owner of the blazer and sal did the patterns and curly did the leafing and pin striping:thumbsup:


My bad. I just remember the Blazer from Sal's old thread on here. Always dug his patterns. Nice ass Blazer.


----------



## dat620

thats a sweet s10 blazer, n i'm diggin the 720 also, i'm a datsun/nissan guy, lookin good guys...


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## 440sled

:boink:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I have a guy wanting to trade me a set of Escalade rims for my Titans. Waiting on pictures


----------



## dat620

are they the chrome 17 " eskies, if so they are bad, n if so i have 1 EXTRA CHROME ONE YOU CAN HAVE FOR A SPARE


----------



## barbrown

no joke said:


> View attachment 616058


This truck was Jesse's from Mini Sensations Snugs, and if i'm correct this pic was taken at the East L. A. Parade.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> are they the chrome 17 " eskies, if so they are bad, n if so i have 1 EXTRA CHROME ONE YOU CAN HAVE FOR A SPARE


They're like these.....I think I'm going to do it........they're already bored and come with tires


----------



## dat620

NICE, either way they look good, i still got the extra chrome one if u want it, n lovin the old school mini pics, bein a datsun/nissan guy i really like the 720 pics


----------



## dat620

well, another week end shot to heck, it rained here most of this week end, got nothing done to the 620 step side, supposed to be good this week end, we shall see...have a great week every one


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> well, another week end shot to heck, it rained here most of this week end, got nothing done to the 620 step side, supposed to be good this week end, we shall see...have a great week every one


Post up pics of that ride bro!!

I decided to keep the Titans.........I REALLY have my vision for this Nissan and it needs them. Also, I need that extra size since this is my freeway warrior.


----------



## dat620

i hear ya ON THE VISION U GOT, IF I COULD GET HALF THE STUFF OUT THE WAY, I WOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE PICS, WAITIN ON MY NEW STORAGE SHED TO GET HERE NEXT WEEK END, THEN I CAN CLEAR OUT A BUNCH OF STUFF AND WORK IN THE GARAGE, BEEN HAVIN TO MOVE THINGS OUT THE WAY TO WORK, REAL HASSLE, THEN IF IT GETS WINDY N RAINY GOTTA PUT IT ALL AWAY...


----------



## MinieMe209

dat620 said:


> NICE, either way they look good, i still got the extra chrome one if u want it, n lovin the old school mini pics, bein a datsun/nissan guy i really like the 720 pics


:uh: SHCA :inout:. .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> i hear ya ON THE VISION U GOT, IF I COULD GET HALF THE STUFF OUT THE WAY, I WOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE PICS, WAITIN ON MY NEW STORAGE SHED TO GET HERE NEXT WEEK END, THEN I CAN CLEAR OUT A BUNCH OF STUFF AND WORK IN THE GARAGE, BEEN HAVIN TO MOVE THINGS OUT THE WAY TO WORK, REAL HASSLE, THEN IF IT GETS WINDY N RAINY GOTTA PUT IT ALL AWAY...


I'm gonna have your dude bore out my rims. Can you get them done for any cheaper? What's the address, PM me.....


----------



## dat620

thats about the lowest price, only cause i work here in the same building, normaly bout 40-50 each depending on type of rim and size, the shop is at 5301 n 16th st, phx az 85016, 602-265-6714, let me know, parts channel/ total auto pro's


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> thats about the lowest price, only cause i work here in the same building, normaly bout 40-50 each depending on type of rim and size, the shop is at 5301 n 16th st, phx az 85016, 602-265-6714, let me know, parts channel/ total auto pro's


About 30 minutes from where I work, I'll let you know the next time I'm out that way.


----------



## dat620

K, THEY WILL BE NICE AND DONE WELL, PERFECT FIT, THEY DO ALOT OF THE TITAN WHEELS FOR DIFFERANT SHOPS IN THE AREA


----------



## barbrown

Back in the days...


----------



## no joke




----------



## 13OZKAR

:420:


----------



## MaLosix6

barbrown said:


> This truck was Jesse's from Mini Sensations Snugs, and if i'm correct this pic was taken at the East L. A. Parade.


Hey Barbrown, My partner just bought Jesse's snugtop off of him, it is still like brand new....with a ragtop and all!!  and he said that Jesse still has his truck too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

the white 620 is a recent build, it belongs to a good friend of mine, he is from L A, HE IS IN OUR SOUTHWEST DATSUN P/UP CLUB, WE ARE ABOUT 200 STRONG HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST, WE HAVE AN ANNUAL MEET in fontana at the wig wam hotel, usually in august, any one can come and hang out and party with us, we invite all mini truckers, it's a week end thing...


----------



## no joke

whats up MaLosix6 you still got the red kingcab or did you sell it? whats up with the brown one any updates?


----------



## MaLosix6

no joke said:


> whats up MaLosix6 you still got the red kingcab or did you sell it? whats up with the brown one any updates?


Nah sold them both but i have come across some others, just waiting for the right one (condition vs. price)....what about your truck?


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> Nah sold them both but i have come across some others, just waiting for the right one (condition vs. price)....what about your truck?


my hardbody and mazda are in the garage and my brother has been driving my st 720 kingcab for the last couple months, his daily broke so he rolling the nissan lol, am looking for a shell for the mazda b2000 longbed if u come across one


----------



## Smokin_Endo

no joke said:


> View attachment 619490


Mike Domiguez BITD Cool pic


----------



## MaLosix6

no joke said:


> my hardbody and mazda are in the garage and my brother has been driving my st 720 kingcab for the last couple months, his daily broke so he rolling the nissan lol, am looking for a shell for the mazda b2000 longbed if u come across one


What kind of shell are you lookin for? windows or no windows?


----------



## MaLosix6

Here's my Homies 720 king cab with Jesse's (OG Mini Sensations member) snugtop installed. He actually bought Jesse's and another one that was candied with patterns on it too.....SCORE! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ__hQus8PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## barbrown

MaLosix6 said:


> Here's my Homies 720 king cab with Jesse's (OG Mini Sensations member) snugtop installed. He actually bought Jesse's and another one that was candied with patterns on it too.....SCORE!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ__hQus8PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Malosix6..I did'nt know Jesse has his blue shell, I knew he possible has his gold candy shell. As far as his mini truck, he took it apart to go crazy & he never put it toghether. I even bought all his chrome he did (never installed). Im not sure if he rebuilt his mini or maybe he bought another one.


----------



## MaLosix6

Yeah my friend bought the gold candy one too. It had like orange patterns on it...right? Do you know if Jesse is selling his truck? Or do you know anybody else that might have a snugtop lying around from back in the days? PM me if you do.


----------



## barbrown

This is what Jesse's ride looked like before he took it apart. I dont know if he still has it, I have'nt seen or spoke to him for couple years. What shell are u looking for & for what truck?


----------



## MaLosix6

Yeah that's teh shell he bought and also the blue one that's in the video with the rag. I am looking for a snugtop just like the orange one with no windows for a 720 king cab or a Super shell with the solid blazer type windows for a Nissan 720 king cab or Mazda b-series king cab


----------



## MaLosix6

Do you any other guys that are building trucks? and you said that you bought Jesse's chrome...do you have a truck?


----------



## barbrown

This is what it looked like before tear down. I still got my ride 85 Nissan 720 reg cab. I had some body modds done & candie paint. Still working on it but now with kids I got different priorities.


----------



## barbrown

Not the gold one. my bad.


----------



## MaLosix6

the first pics look like Pico sports arena, do you still have the KMC's?


----------



## barbrown

No I dont have the kmc, wish I had them now (15x10 quasar w/ 205/50/15 bf goodrich). Top pic on left was at Rosemead high school show, top pic on right was at Pico Rivera Sports Arena and bottom right was at Bassett high school.


----------



## no joke

damn my 2 older brothers trucks, the black 720, the yellow 720 and my hardbody at the bottom, i still got mine truck and a couple others lol!!!!!!my bros are the ones that got me hooked in this game


----------



## barbrown

no joke said:


> View attachment 620203
> 
> View attachment 620204
> 
> View attachment 620205
> 
> 
> damn my 2 older brothers trucks, the black 720, the yellow 720 and my hardbody at the bottom, i still got mine truck and a couple others lol!!!!!!my bros are the ones that got me hooked in this game


 NO JOKE...Your last 2 pics ain't working. I Remember Desirable Ones. They had some clean minis. Mando from HI/LO sponsored 4-5 of our car shows.


----------



## MaLosix6

Barbrown, The pics are working...you just have to click on the links under thr first pic.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

To the top


----------



## MaLosix6

For them 620 guys...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/3662685808.html


----------



## no joke

barbrown said:


> NO JOKE...Your last 2 pics ain't working. I Remember Desirable Ones. They had some clean minis. Mando from HI/LO sponsored 4-5 of our car shows.


yup mando and me were on the phone today talking about mini trucks again lol


----------



## MaLosix6

Start getting them ready, I am planning on throwing another 720 day on 7/20/13...this time BBQ style at a park setting, lets see if we can top our last 7720 day that brought out 14 720's... and if we can get enough mini trucks to commit..I'll throw a mini truck meet-n-greet during the summer open to all mini trucks too. Let's do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> Start getting them ready, I am planning on throwing another 720 day on 7/20/13...this time BBQ style at a park setting, lets see if we can top our last 7720 day that brought out 14 720's... and if we can get enough mini trucks to commit..I'll throw a mini truck meet-n-greet during the summer open to all mini trucks too. Let's do it! :thumbsup:


am in :h5:


----------



## djflizo69

You know for a fact that i'm in bro!!!!!!


----------



## no joke

djflizo69 said:


> You know for a fact that i'm in bro!!!!!!


your the homie with the white kingcab with the snugtop, come on my boy bust out the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## djflizo69

LOL!!! That's me bro. Not much to look at right now but i'm working on it.







http://







http://







http://







http://







http://







My Brothers truck, and mine..http://


----------



## no joke

djflizo69 said:


> LOL!!! That's me bro. Not much to look at right now but i'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brothers truck, and mine..http://


shit your on your way homie your doing the damn thing, your rag looks brand new :thumbsup:your brothers got the OG blue plates too lol


----------



## djflizo69

Thanks bro! I'm going to hook it up with some chrome cookie cutters (i already have them) and a custom paint job, also an OL'SKOOL dancing bed!!


----------



## no joke

djflizo69 said:


> Thanks bro! I'm going to hook it up with some chrome cookie cutters (i already have them) and a custom paint job, also an OL'SKOOL dancing bed!!


its ganna be badass bro!!!! ya am ganna do some frames on my truck too, i just have to finish some impalas am doing right now but all be doing a lil here a lil there mean time


----------



## MaLosix6

djflizo69 said:


> Thanks bro! I'm going to hook it up with some chrome cookie cutters (i already have them) and a custom paint job, also an OL'SKOOL dancing bed!!


And then when i get my snug, were gonna have to get the back windows "Lettered up" again...que no Flo? :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> And then when i get my snug, were gonna have to get the back windows "Lettered up" again...que no Flo? :thumbsup:


hey you guys better not make me go in my closet and get my supershell window out, done up by jones back in the day


----------



## MaLosix6

Jones was doing up everyones windows back then, and he is still right there on Whittier blvd. One of my homies told me that he may still have lots of windows from back then that never got picked up or paid for, I know i'd like to have a few of the old club windows hanging in my garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## djflizo69

maLosix6,Ya saves carnal!! 

no joke, bust out the window and sport it bro!!

We should go hit up the guy that did your windows, i'm down to put one on my truck!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

djflizo69 said:


> maLosix6,Ya saves carnal!!
> 
> no joke, bust out the window and sport it bro!!
> 
> We should go hit up the guy that did your windows, i'm down to put one on my truck!!!!!!:thumbsup:


i will homie but not till the truck is clean enough to fly the colors homie!!!


----------



## dat620

good lookin 720's, u need to flip them fender emblems to take it back to old school, we always flip our 720 fender emblems...just sayin...nice rides, can't wait to see them done up..


----------



## 83lowlow

maguilera63 said:


>


Nice


----------



## dat620

i remember alot of these mini truck clubs and mini trucks in the pictures, i am/was into low riding and mini truckin all at the same time, attended and judged alot of both type of shows, i've seen alot of trends come and go, also seen alot of manufacturers, shops and cruise spots come and go to, alot of mini truck clubs fell off the face of the earth with in a few years of each other, would be nice to see you guys in L A bring back DESIRABLE ONES and the others too, really miss pullin into a show and not seein alot of mini's, makes it easier to judge now, but really would like to see a resurgance of mini clubs, i've been a JUST US member since 1988, and am now 1of 3 left in the southwest really miss seein a mile long line of mini's pullin into the shows...


----------



## dat620

the week end is upon us, who is gonna be hookin up the mini's this week end? have a good one...


----------



## pacific coast

Love the 720 pix & talks of building new dancing beds.
Heres a 2 year old pic of my 720 rolling on polished & painted ST's ...


----------



## pacific coast

& the ST's after hours of wet sanding, polishing & painting...


----------



## dat620

hey mark, lookin good, you know where you can throw those st wheels when you get tired of them, cmon peeps, lets bring back the old school mini clubs and turn this mini truckin scene around, i'm gettin tired of all the body drops n if your not bagged your not sh!t, gettin old real fast, i have one of the baddest 79 620's out here in the southwest, won numerous awards and have received many compliments from alot of peeps, but because it is static dropped i am always told that it is not worth competing against the others now days, even tho i have alot of body mods and is done very tastefully, i just don't get it, lets bring back the old school, thx for lettin me rant, OLD SCHOOL RULES!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well mine will be static dropped also bro....


----------



## dat620

thats cool with me, static or lifted(hydro's) or bagged, its all good, just hate the B S attitudes, i've been in the mini truckin game longer then some of these snot nosed kids and they know diddly squat bout buildin a truck, they got theres built by a shop or bought it that way, what ever happened to good old hard work, elbow grease, u know, doin it differant then the rest to be original, what ever happened to givin props for a job well done, and recognizin the hard work that went into buildin a 40, 30, 20, year old truck instead of a brand new out the box factory rig with every do dad they got, gimme a break, OLD SCHOOL RULES...


sorry for the rant again...


----------



## themadmexican




----------



## themadmexican




----------



## MaLosix6

These pics look recent. where was this at? looks like Ventura fairgrounds. Is this truck still showing? I like the way they left the Nissan lettering on the tailgate and painted over it, because now it looks "ghosted in". (if that is even a word.lol!) but you know what i mean.


----------



## dat620

i hear ya on the nissan tail gate letters, and as i stated before in this thread that is a very good lookin 720...keepin it old school...


----------



## themadmexican

MaLosix6 said:


> These pics look recent. where was this at? looks like Ventura fairgrounds. Is this truck still showing? I like the way they left the Nissan lettering on the tailgate and painted over it, because now it looks "ghosted in". (if that is even a word.lol!) but you know what i mean.


fairgrounds in indio this past weekend.


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## no joke

51fifty49 said:


> View attachment 624947


nice is this a recent picture? looks good


----------



## MaLosix6

51fifty49 said:


> View attachment 624947



Nice! Let's see the rest of the truck.


----------



## dat620

maxima head light conversion, sweet, takin it back to the old school, more pics...


----------



## Rubencito

ok ive been searching for a while now trying to find 15x10 wire wheels but all i find are 5 lug bolt on wires which i need a six lug pattern for my 89 nissan mini truck. anybody have any that will fit?? or know if a fill and redrill will work on the 5 lug bolt pattern?


----------



## dat620

not familiar with fill n drill on steel wheels, have done lots on aluminum wheels, ck the wheels and tires section, there are plenty of peeps on there that rebuild/sell rebuilt wire wheels, good luck...


----------



## 51fifty49

no joke said:


> nice is this a recent picture? looks good


 just did them


----------



## 51fifty49

dat620 said:


> maxima head light conversion, sweet, takin it back to the old school, more pics...









not done yet


----------



## 51fifty49

MaLosix6 said:


> Nice! Let's see the rest of the truck.









not much more done yet tailgate handle :sprint:about it doors next


----------



## dat620

looks good, you got a roll pan goin on there too...lookin forward to more pics as you move along...


----------



## MaLosix6

pacific coast said:


> & the ST's after hours of wet sanding, polishing & painting...


Hey Mark, Are these the electrical knock outs you were telling me about??


----------



## dat620

those are them, he ran them for a while, then i came up on 4 st center caps and gave them to mark, i have seen them in person and they work and look good


----------



## MaLosix6

dat620 said:


> those are them, he ran them for a while, then i came up on 4 st center caps and gave them to mark, i have seen them in person and they work and look good


Well bro, if you ever come across any other ST center caps, PM me...i'll take them.


----------



## dat620

ok, i find them all the time in the wreckin yards, rims are usually trashed but caps are good, i will let you know


----------



## dat620

well the week end is upon us, gonna finish off the roof on the 10x10x8 storage shed im buildin and get the junk/stuff out of the garage and into the shed, then next week end i can start on the step side and maybe get some pics up of it, finally found a battery for the digital camera, sony i t helped us locate some and gave us a discount too, so hopefully next week end step side 620 pics...on another note, every one have a great easter week end..


----------



## dat620

didnt get much done on the shed roof, got the ply wood on, but not the tar paper or shingles, had a lot of family stuff to do for easter, maybe this week end comin up, don't have any plans so it's on, shed roofin time, then datto pics, then back to workin on the step side...


----------



## no joke

to much talking in here lol and not enough motivational pictures so heres a couple to check out


----------



## ABRAXASS

51fifty49 said:


> View attachment 624947


I have a square tubular grill for these Nissan years (possibly). PM me if anyone is interested


----------



## 714uniques

seen this one in Anaheim last week


----------



## 714uniques




----------



## no joke

damn nice og mazda!!! then they kill it on how they cut it convertible :facepalm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

no joke said:


> damn nice og mazda!!! then they kill it on how they cut it convertible :facepalm:


that was in style back then bro I can't tell in this pic but it's possible it might have a removable hardtop that can go on and off or it might just be a permanent chop top its a nice mini truck


----------



## MUFASA

I have a couple pics of one I worked on 2 weeks ago....can anyone postem up if I text the pics to them ?


----------



## eastbay_drop

I just came up on my friends full show mini truck, picking it up this weekend. Wondering what kind of condition it's in, been sitting in a garage for 16 years. I would post pics but don't know how from cell phone, it was in lowrider in November 94


----------



## 51fifty49

no joke said:


> damn nice og mazda!!! then they kill it on how they cut it convertible :facepalm:


:yessad:


----------



## no joke

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> that was in style back then bro I can't tell in this pic but it's possible it might have a removable hardtop that can go on and off or it might just be a permanent chop top its a nice mini truck



homie i know it was in style lol but they did it wrong!!!!!


----------



## 714uniques

MUFASA said:


> I have a couple pics of one I worked on 2 weeks ago....can anyone postem up if I text the pics to them ?


Try this, go to the bottom of the page click on " full site" and post through there (off mobile mode)


----------



## 714uniques

no joke said:


> homie i know it was in style lol but they did it wrong!!!!!


True that, I seem it in person and yeah the cut was not done right but over all it had the old school mini truck look to it, not seen anymore


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

no joke said:


> homie i know it was in style lol but they did it wrong!!!!!


now that I looked at the pic again closer it does look a off


----------



## eastbay_drop

After sitting 16 years it still looks good!









This was a show back in 95


----------



## 714uniques

eastbay_drop said:


> After sitting 16 years it still looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a show back in 95


It's time for this master piece to make a come back!


----------



## eastbay_drop

Yeah, it's still in excellent condition, gonna add hydraulics and a bed lift, maybe some simple and clean patterns just to accent it


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

eastbay_drop said:


> After sitting 16 years it still looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a show back in 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [uffin:nice survivor


----------



## dat620

lovin the 720, thats taken it back a few years, it came out ok after being idle for so long, NICE...


----------



## eastbay_drop

Yeah he was the president if my first club, taught me a lot, and sold the house and had nowhere to keep it and I'm the only active person he knew so he said if u want it, come get it, free, I will sign over pink slip...I didnt hesitate


----------



## Avila

That's a deal!!!! You have to put it on the streets!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

THE ESE 10








FOUND A NISSAN 720 A;WAYS WANTED 1 ALL THIS PICS ON HERE MAY GET IT IT GOT 2 8X15 BOLT ONS GONA CK IT OUT TOMARROW NEED A DAILY SOCCER SOFTBALL PRATICE GOOD ON GAS


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## LunaticMark

JOKERBRANDED said:


> MY OLD MAZDA SOLD IT FOR ONLY 1900


I Lifted this truck back in 1995 when I worked at J&J in Oxnard!!!!


----------



## King of the Burbz

hellz yeah!!!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

LunaticMark said:


> I Lifted this truck back in 1995 when I worked at J&J in Oxnard!!!!


----------



## Schimel750

anyone know of, or could give advice on the best material to use on a z rack. see some flat stock and see some angle stuff. deciding between the two any help please


----------



## eastbay_drop

I talked to my boy Allen, he was a world champion bed dancer, he said use 2" flat 1/2" thick and use angle on the side closest to the cab


----------



## buick24

Lovin the 720, too bad its not for sale, I'd be all over that.


----------



## ridinlow408

eastbay_drop said:


> After sitting 16 years it still looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a show back in 95



dam im jealous!:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## unique27

My Hardbody years ago. Miss this one!


----------



## 714uniques

unique27 said:


> View attachment 634576
> My Hardbody years ago. Miss this one!


looks like my truck back then, white pearl with a blue canvas top, u have anymore pictures of it??


----------



## scrape'n-by

ANYONE GOT A MINI TRUCK FOR SALE ON HERE LET ME KNOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## eastbay_drop

Just seen they are requesting for people go bring old school mini trucks out to the Torrez empire show in la July 14th, and they are having a bed dance contest!


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Hairynuts said:


> Fuckin pedorras i hate stank ass whitegirls


White girls stank like cheese!


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## Schimel750

eastbay_drop said:


> I talked to my boy Allen, he was a world champion bed dancer, he said use 2" flat 1/2" thick and use angle on the side closest to the cab


 thanks east bay. it's some much needed info. got any pics of his old trucks


----------



## dat620

nice lookin 720, gotta love a squaty 720 on skates...


----------



## barbrown

TTT
Seen this hardbody for sale in craislist 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/3777351002.html


----------



## ROBLEDO

maguilera63 said:


>



nice.


----------



## hyroglfx

eastbay_drop said:


> After sitting 16 years it still looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a show back in 95




That's Dewey's old truck, he was the president of Stylin' East Bay...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay_drop

hyroglfx said:


> That's Dewey's old truck, he was the president of Stylin' East Bay...


Yup, I used to be in stylin with my lowrider bike. He was my mentor,taught me all about shows and quality and car club structure. He got out of it 16 years ago, he has a Harley now


----------



## MARTINEZ79

WHAT YEAR IS THIS S10?


----------



## eastbay_drop

hyroglfx said:


> That's Dewey's old truck, he was the president of Stylin' East Bay...


I have juniors silver and green Mitsubishi at the house right now too cleaning it up and getting the hydraulics fixed. He passed away a week and a half ago so we r displaying it at a car wash fundraiser for his family this Sunday


----------



## no joke

eastbay_drop said:


> I have juniors silver and green Mitsubishi at the house right now too cleaning it up and getting the hydraulics fixed. He passed away a week and a half ago so we r displaying it at a car wash fundraiser for his family this Sunday


sorry to hear that bro, i remember that truck!!!!


----------



## maguilera63

no joke said:


> sorry to hear that bro, i remember that truck!!!!


PICS??


----------



## sharky_510

maguilera63 said:


> PICS??


----------



## buick24

I totally remember that truck, sorry to hear about his passing. Hope the carwash helped to raise funds for the family and bring back some good memories and stories.


----------



## 1lo620

Love to see more pictures of this truck.. Sorry to hear about the passing of the owner...!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:inout:


----------



## eastbay_drop

pic from this past sunday 5/12/13, car was for junior r.i.p.


----------



## 1lo620

Very nice rides...


----------



## no joke

eastbay_drop said:


> pic from this past sunday 5/12/13, car was for junior r.i.p.


badass to see 2 old school trucks come together, sorry for the passing


----------



## buick24

eastbay_drop said:


> pic from this past sunday 5/12/13, car was for junior r.i.p.


Looks like a great tribute. Clean rides!


----------



## hyroglfx

eastbay_drop said:


> I have juniors silver and green Mitsubishi at the house right now too cleaning it up and getting the hydraulics fixed. He passed away a week and a half ago so we r displaying it at a car wash fundraiser for his family this Sunday


Aw man I'm sad to hear that, I haven't seen those guys in years, I used to be a member of Stylin East Bay with my Toyota 4x4.......


----------



## eastbay_drop

Charles?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Richiecool69elka

eastbay_drop said:


> pic from this past sunday 5/12/13, car was for junior r.i.p.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hyroglfx

eastbay_drop said:


> Charles?


Yessir....I'll pm ya, cuz...
I'll also start posting some pictures of my truck on here at some point, yes it's a 4x4 but it always had a lowrider flair about it....hydraulics, candy paint....etc...
"kingsbythebay.com"

4th Annual Kings by the Bay Car Show

(Free to the public)

Saturday, June 29, 2013; 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Cal State East Bay, 25800 Carlos Bee Boulevard, Hayward, California


----------



## eastbay_drop

Oh nice, I thought you moved out I state, me,Dewey, as Wayne were just talking about your truck Sunday, do you still have it? I was the youngster in in stylin with the blue lowrider bike.


----------



## 714uniques

When was the last time u guys seen a mini truck in lowrider magazine?






till now


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

714uniques said:


> When was the last time u guys seen a mini truck in lowrider magazine?
> View attachment 650024
> till now


 its been a very long time I hope traditional lowrider mini trucks make a big come back like back in the days I would love to see mini trucks at the cruising spots and car shows and in all the lowrider magazines again


----------



## no joke

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> its been a very long time I hope traditional lowrider mini trucks make a big come back like back in the days I would love to see mini trucks at the cruising spots and car shows and in all the lowrider magazines again


me to!!! thats why i started this topic to get some motivation for myself and for people down with the mini trucks :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm picking up a set of Escalade rims, what size tires should I run? Goin on a 95 Nissan HB


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

eastbay_drop said:


> pic from this past sunday 5/12/13, car was for junior r.i.p.


 I would love to see both these lowrider mini trucks at the San Jose StreetLow Car Show this coming sunday


----------



## ridinlow408

:thumbsup:TTT for Lowrider Mini Trucks!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Worked on my daily.....escalade rims and some body work!


----------



## dat620

planet, what happened to the titan rims, n 1lo620 good to see ya made it here, we have been movin the business I work for , so I haven't been on here much, got some much needed over time thou, still workin on my step side n livin the dream...


----------



## sharky_510

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> I would love to see both these lowrider mini trucks at the San Jose StreetLow Car Show this coming sunday


Don't think so. But they will be at the torres impire in Los angeles and at the streetlow woodland show.


----------



## barbrown

To da top for us Mini Truckers


----------



## smiley602

a couple from my club PHOENIX C.C.


----------



## themadmexican

fuck yeah just got my 32/36 weber carb for my 720. headers and exhaust should be in tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

714uniques said:


> When was the last time u guys seen a mini truck in lowrider magazine?
> View attachment 650024
> till now


Very true... Last time I remember was my 98 issue magazine in I believe march or may of 98


----------



## rlowride

i want to build a mini.....


----------



## 714uniques

sharky_510 said:


> Don't think so. But they will be at the torres impire in Los angeles and at the streetlow woodland show.


That cool, I ll have my truck there, and I've heard of a couple of others coming out for that show,


----------



## Zitro881

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Very true... Last time I remember was my 98 issue magazine in I believe march or may of 98


My 88 Mazda came out in October 2001 LRM


----------



## Dan831

Hey there fellow Mini Truckers, I still remember the mini truck ERA. Those were the days where we all could get together and show off our rides with out all the BS. I remember cruising Salinas, San Jo, Stockton, Sac, Fresno and through out Cali. I was in a truck club called Nu Trend in Salinas,


----------



## Dan831

I just built a 88 Mazda Extended cab for my son. It's clean satin black with 18" escalade wheels re did the interior. I'm looking for some Porshe Alloys 16x6 for the Mazda


----------



## DJ63

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 :wow:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

DJ63 said:


> :wow:


 havent seen this truck in years what ever happen to this lowrider mini truck? Is it still around? If so I would love to see it again


----------



## GM RIDER

714uniques said:


> When was the last time u guys seen a mini truck in lowrider magazine?
> View attachment 650024
> till now[
> 
> Wasnt it because Joe Ray when he took over LRM he wanted to stick to ONLY traditional lowriders ONLY. Its one messed up magazine its back into the suvs, dubs and mini trucks so dont be surprised if he brings back the imports again


----------



## Bird

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> havent seen this truck in years what ever happen to this lowrider mini truck? Is it still around? If so I would love to see it again


Its still here in San Diego. I saw Joe (owner) about a month ago and he said he is thinking about selling it. Still in perfect shape!!


----------



## 1lo620

Ya Raw Deal is still around.. been sitting in Joes Garage since 93... Still looks great, he is thinking of selling it, we will take offers. I know it wont come cheap.. But it is a Piece of Mini truck Lowrider history..


----------



## curbserver78

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

1lo620 said:


> Ya Raw Deal is still around.. been sitting in Joes Garage since 93... Still looks great, he is thinking of selling it, we will take offers. I know it wont come cheap.. But it is a Piece of Mini truck Lowrider history..


BADASS TRUCK!!!!! :worshipne of the ones that started it all, and still rolling the tripple OG fulda tires and custom made killer Daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo620

Dan831 said:


> I just built a 88 Mazda Extended cab for my son. It's clean satin black with 18" escalade wheels re did the interior. I'm looking for some Porshe Alloys 16x6 for the Mazda


If your looking for some Fuchs (porsche rims) check out the web site "The Samba" this is a VW website and there are always porsche rims for sale on there.. Or I know there are a few companies out there reproducing them now in 17 and 18s..Like Iozzio Wheels.. check them out..


----------



## 1lo620

no joke said:


> BADASS TRUCK!!!!! :worshipne of the ones that started it all, and still rolling the tripple OG fulda tires and custom made killer Daytons :thumbsup:


Ya Joe jokes about those tires..says they are the same ones that have been there since day one..I love the custom one off Daytons..


----------



## GM RIDER

1lo620 said:


> Ya Raw Deal is still around.. been sitting in Joes Garage since 93... Still looks great, he is thinking of selling it, we will take offers. I know it wont come cheap.. But it is a Piece of Mini truck Lowrider history..


Looks better in person guess maybe because after the years it may need a good buff but the paint job was top notch


----------



## VWObsession




----------



## Dan831

1lo620 said:


> If your looking for some Fuchs (porsche rims) check out the web site "The Samba" this is a VW website and there are always porsche rims for sale on there.. Or I know there are a few companies out there reproducing them now in 17 and 18s..Like Iozzio Wheels.. check them out..


Thanks for the info 1lo620 I will check out the info you provided?


----------



## dat620

that interior is the same one that my bro and I did back in 1990 when raw deal won low rider truck of the year, sure wish it had the door panels in it, they had water tubes n neon, the bed also has/had neons on the inside of the shell, and one of the very first see thru bed floors( done with clear lexan plexi glass) so that you could see the interior of the bed and shell when the the bed was lifted, the paint was done by benny flores and sal munoz at nasty boyz in national city, that is where we did the interior, a lot of hours went into that truck, I don't remember which video it was but I believe it was from 1990 low rider super show, in the beginning of the video you will see my bro Amby n I putting the last touches on it at that show that morning, we were putting the door panels in/on that we had just finished the night before, an hookin up all the neons to the inverter so it would run also on dc from the extra batteries for the hydro's, the next year we built wrapped with envy, talk about how hard it was to top our previous build, did a lot of planning on that one too, some of the stuff we did was way before it's time, in wrapped with envy we put neons thru the water tubes as well as in front of them, we also had a way to make the bubbles and change the color of the water too, talk about tough...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> that interior is the same one that my bro and I did back in 1990 when raw deal won low rider truck of the year, sure wish it had the door panels in it, they had water tubes n neon, the bed also has/had neons on the inside of the shell, and one of the very first see thru bed floors( done with clear lexan plexi glass) so that you could see the interior of the bed and shell when the the bed was lifted, the paint was done by benny flores and sal munoz at nasty boyz in national city, that is where we did the interior, a lot of hours went into that truck, I don't remember which video it was but I believe it was from 1990 low rider super show, in the beginning of the video you will see my bro Amby n I putting the last touches on it at that show that morning, we were putting the door panels in/on that we had just finished the night before, an hookin up all the neons to the inverter so it would run also on dc from the extra batteries for the hydro's, the next year we built wrapped with envy, talk about how hard it was to top our previous build, did a lot of planning on that one too, some of the stuff we did was way before it's time, in wrapped with envy we put neons thru the water tubes as well as in front of them, we also had a way to make the bubbles and change the color of the water too, talk about tough...


----------



## Colin HD

Huntington Park, LA about 1990.
I think the one in the background broke and fell over!!!


----------



## no joke

Colin HD said:


> Huntington Park, LA about 1990.
> I think the one in the background broke and fell over!!!
> View attachment 657262
> View attachment 657263


lol yup that was my homies truck the bed did fall over and landed on his cab lol, he then got another cab fixed and repainted green, do you have anymore pictures??


----------



## MaLosix6

Looking through some old pics, this is what i was cruising back in the late 80's.


----------



## Colin HD

Couple more from the same show, but sorry no more of thattruck.
Remember there was a loud bang and everybody running overlol.


----------



## no joke

MaLosix6 said:


> Looking through some old pics, this is what i was cruising back in the late 80's.


badass homie i know you got more good pictures post them up!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Colin HD said:


> Couple more from the same show, but sorry no more of thattruck.
> Remember there was a loud bang and everybody running overlol.
> View attachment 657537
> View attachment 657539
> View attachment 657540


well if you have anymore old school late 80s early 90s minis mini truck pictures post them up!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

dat620 said:


> planet, what happened to the titan rims, n 1lo620 good to see ya made it here, we have been movin the business I work for , so I haven't been on here much, got some much needed over time thou, still workin on my step side n livin the dream...


Cashed out in them and bought some Escalades wrapped already.....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

MaLosix6 said:


> Looking through some old pics, this is what i was cruising back in the late 80's.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

gunna start to do this one up..i have a frame my boy and i are building for it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## barbrown

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I think this purple 720 was from Desirable Ones. Nice bed with double reverse frames.


----------



## unique27

barbrown said:


> I think this purple 720 was from Desirable Ones. Nice bed with double reverse frames.


 colorshock from las vegas chapter and marty felix's suavecito behind it.


----------



## felix98

smiley602 said:


> View attachment 654090
> View attachment 654091
> 
> 
> a couple from my club PHOENIX C.C.


 nice!


----------



## 62ssrag

WHERE IS ALL THE 15" 16" WIRE WHEELS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Whats up fellas got a set of 15 x 8 rev Xlace Og Campbell 72 spokes from the 80's rims are in cherry condition two ear hex kos including og Campbell chips pM me if interested or for more info
can txt me also for pics 406-590-3137

Thanks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Og 15x8rev xlace Campbell Zeniths
Super clean wheels from the 80's w no issue's
Skinny spokes & baby nipples
$1350
Pm for more info or can txt pics
Thanks.


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## smiley602

here is my 83 gmc s15 gonna fix it up little by little


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## sharky_510

Evill bed.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT


----------



## barbrown

Found this from my club on youtube
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...esktop_uri=/watch?v=BDD6mrkLcME&feature=share


----------



## 62ssrag

i remember seeing it at the super show in LA and tripping out on the custom daytons. i commented on another page or diffrent mini truck topic bout these dayton. wasn't he sponserd


----------



## pacific coast

Barbrown TY for those vids/slideshows on You tube. I saw your club many times @ Legg lake during the scmtc council meetings. Good times & great memories.


----------



## eastbay_drop

Took the trucks out to la this past weekend


----------



## DJ63

[URL=http://s162.photobucket.com/user/dj63/media/photo_zpsff674686.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## maguilera63

When was this??]
[URL="http://s162.photobucket.com/user/dj63/media/photo_zpsff674686.jpg.html"]
[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

DJ63 said:


>


This brought back many 90s memories when I came across it. Exactly built to reflect that era


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

DJ63 said:


>


nice!uffin:


----------



## DJ63

maguMilera63 said:


> When was this??]


[/QUOTE]


I'm thinking its Mr Cartoons ride, was from this weekends Show


----------



## maguilera63

Was it from this weekend??


I'm thinking its Mr Cartoons ride, was from this weekends Show[/QUOTE]


----------



## La Skzanoma

Nice! 15x10?


----------



## maguilera63

yep, 15x10 !!!!!


----------



## buick24

Damn, that Nissan just brought back sooo many memories! Beautifully done


----------



## smiley602

smiley602 said:


> View attachment 664856
> 
> 
> here is my 83 gmc s15 gonna fix it up little by little


and this is after paint


----------



## King of the Burbz

eastbay_drop said:


> Took the trucks out to la this past weekend





DJ63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


> When was this??]


[/QUOTE]

these trucks r wicked!thanks 4 postin them up!awwww the good old days


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

smiley602 said:


> and this is after paint
> View attachment 671514


----------



## jevries

That's a classic right there! Remember the pics from back in the days.



1lo620 said:


> Ya Raw Deal is still around.. been sitting in Joes Garage since 93... Still looks great, he is thinking of selling it, we will take offers. I know it wont come cheap.. But it is a Piece of Mini truck Lowrider history..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## dat620

hey all, been out of touch for a bit, I have had to have 3 micro ear surgeries in the last month, then my dad passed away last Tuesday 7-16-13, I know he is at home in heaven, you all have been postin some great pics, keep it up, im gonna get back to work on my Datsun 620 step side as soon as the ear doc releases me to full work status, have a great day n keep on mini truckin...


----------



## Zitro881

dat620 said:


> hey all, been out of touch for a bit, I have had to have 3 micro ear surgeries in the last month, then my dad passed away last Tuesday 7-16-13, I know he is at home in heaven, you all have been postin some great pics, keep it up, im gonna get back to work on my Datsun 620 step side as soon as the ear doc releases me to full work status, have a great day n keep on mini truckin...


Sorry about your loss
Prayers are with you and your family
Wishing you a speedy recovery as well


----------



## dat620

thx for the kind words n prayers, yep we will recover, both me n my family, once again thx...


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## DREAM ON

1lo620 said:


> Ya Raw Deal is still around.. been sitting in Joes Garage since 93... Still looks great, he is thinking of selling it, we will take offers. I know it wont come cheap.. But it is a Piece of Mini truck Lowrider history..


Damn!!! Crazy!!! Hope to see it one day!!


----------



## DREAM ON

Bird said:


> Its still here in San Diego. I saw Joe (owner) about a month ago and he said he is thinking about selling it. Still in perfect shape!!


Wow!!!


----------



## themadmexican

eastbay_drop said:


> Took the trucks out to la this past weekend


you taking these trucks out to traffic this sunday?


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## dat620

cool mazdawg from japan, nice, old skoolin


----------



## dat620

wheres all my mini truckin peeps at, hope every one had a great week end, lookin forward to this next week end, Friday is pay day n ima go get some more body workin supplies and get started back on the 620 step side, cmon lets get this mini truckin scene back goin again...


----------



## dat620

well all, the week end is upon us, i'm going to some of the wreckin yards here on Saturday morn with a couple of my mini truckin friends, hopefully we will all find what we are lookin for, then later in the day start workin on the 620 step side once again, every one have a good one...


----------



## 309whiteboy

here are some pics from the mid 90s. they were all taken in Illinois. some at lrm show and others at the Midwest lowriders car club show in Dixon or sterling


----------



## oldsoul

Oh shit,is that "Raw Deal"? That still looks real clean..


----------



## dat620

well, once again Friday is upon us, gonna do some more work on the 620 step side, n hopefully get some pics, also gotta do the brakes on my nieces hyudai Saturday morning, gonna be a busy hot day...keep on mini truckin...


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> well, once again Friday is upon us, gonna do some more work on the 620 step side, n hopefully get some pics, also gotta do the brakes on my nieces hyudai Saturday morning, gonna be a busy hot day...keep on mini truckin...


PUT PICS up allready of 620 !!!!! You have been saying that you are and never do. I will go take pics of it myself and put them up for you. Im in Mesa :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

come on over...


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> come on over...



I might have to !!!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

well no chance in workin on the mini last week end, celebrated 22 years of marriage on Saturday, and recelebrated with friends and family on sunday, was a total surprise, this week end goin to a Datsun/Nissan 3 day event in Fontana ca. goin to be at the wigwam hotel in Fontana, any one with a Datsun/Nissan vehicle is welcome to come and hang out, we will be bbqin all day Saturday and have trucks and cars on display, all are invited, come hang out with us, let see some great lookin Datsun/Nissan or ? mini trucks out there...


----------



## themadmexican

What are the directIons to the show?


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> well no chance in workin on the mini last week end, celebrated 22 years of marriage on Saturday, and recelebrated with friends and family on sunday, was a total surprise, this week end goin to a Datsun/Nissan 3 day event in Fontana ca. goin to be at the wigwam hotel in Fontana, any one with a Datsun/Nissan vehicle is welcome to come and hang out, we will be bbqin all day Saturday and have trucks and cars on display, all are invited, come hang out with us, let see some great lookin Datsun/Nissan or ? mini trucks out there...


Heard about that event. One year Minitruckin was there.


----------



## dat620

yep, Japanese mini truckin is there every year, its been in mini truckin a couple times, only 2 more days to go, gonna have a great time, hope to see more peeps out there


----------



## djflizo69

dat620, What time on Saturday? I might just have to roll over there.


----------



## dat620

all day, thru the nite also, there is a live band and bbqin all day too, we get to use the pool and enjoy sittin back and bench racin so to say, it is a great time and great goup of peeps, come on out...


----------



## dat620

alright, got back from Fontana cali early sunday morn, met a bunch of really great guys from here and cked out some nice 720s that are in build mode, all in all it was a great get together, also saw some other local datsuns that cruised by and then stopped in to ck it all out, great times were had by all...


----------



## scrape'n-by

who sells 15x10 wires now?


----------



## pacific coast

Djflizo69 great meeting you guys at the bbq last week. I love what you guys are doing with the 720's. 
& Dat620 TY to you PHX guys that rolled out & welcome to the family !


----------



## dat620

thx pac, it was excellent meeting all the new swdp memebers and hangin out with all the new peeps that came out, had a great time, but from now on we are gonna get rooms n stay for the week end, that one day turn around is getting tiring at our ages, not sayin we are old or not,,


----------



## bustamante

TTT


----------



## MARTINEZ79

CLEAN S10.


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## MARTINEZ79

CLEAN S10 RIGHT HERE! WHAT YEAR & ANYMORE PICS OF IT?


beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE ESE 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND A NISSAN 720 A;WAYS WANTED 1 ALL THIS PICS ON HERE MAY GET IT IT GOT 2 8X15 BOLT ONS GONA CK IT OUT TOMARROW NEED A DAILY SOCCER SOFTBALL PRATICE GOOD ON GAS


----------



## dat620

get it, u can never go wrong with a clean 720 Nissan pick up...


----------



## lowlowlow

Anyone know when the first issue of MiniTruckin came out?


----------



## dat620

1987 had a red hard body on it. back then it was quarterly, not monthly, also it was the spring issue


----------



## dat620

SCRAPE, what r u up to now, you can still get 15x10 wires almost any where, ck in the wheel section, some ones bound to have a good used set, I will ck with some of my homies, maybe they will have some stashed away from back then


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


MARTINEZ79 said:


> CLEAN S10.


_13's 4 LIFE!_


----------



## beentheredonethat6

MARTINEZ79 said:


> CLEAN S10 RIGHT HERE! WHAT YEAR & ANYMORE PICS OF IT?


Thanks ...
1988 bought new ..78k og miles 
Computer down cant down load pic ck other post 
Finished all crome suspension whated to go vegas to show it. But its getting close dead line ...


----------



## Los 210

bump


----------



## maguilera63

I just got these BRAND NEW 15x8 rev. 6 lug for a minitruck.Now im looking for a 87 to 93 mighty max pick up. Im in Mesa,Az. Keep an eye out !!


----------



## maguilera63

put one on freinds pup to see what they look like....


----------



## maguilera63

Just bought a 1993 mazda b2600i extra cab !!


----------



## MaLosix6

Let's see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego

lowlowlow said:


> Anyone know when the first issue of MiniTruckin came out?


I think it was summer 1988.


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## 714uniques

Any of u guys showing this year in Las Vegas ?


----------



## Skim




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

THIS TRUCK TAKES ME BACK I WAS LIKE 8 SEE IT IN BIG BROS LRM BLOWN AWAY BY IT


show-bound said:


> this thread make me want to make one for the fuck of it....
> 
> this was my all time fav!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

clea


maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## maguilera63

My new ride..


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63

Took the back bumper off and put low profile tires on the rear yesterday. Getting my stuff ready for the drop..


----------



## Los 210

bump


----------



## dat620

it aint done yet, like I got a lot of room to talk, lookin good


----------



## themadmexican

714uniques said:


> Any of u guys showing this year in Las Vegas ?


:yes:


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> it aint done yet, like I got a lot of room to talk, lookin good


:dunno:


----------



## pacific coast

Super clean Mazda ! Love those factory alloy rims.


----------



## 714uniques

themadmexican said:


> :yes:


If we get enough lowrider mini trucks maybe we Can request a mini truck section to display all together at Las Vegas super show


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

714uniques said:


> If we get enough lowrider mini trucks maybe we Can request a mini truck section to display all together at Las Vegas super show


That would be tight


----------



## ElRody23

Any of you guy ever bagged a truck with torsion bars?


----------



## themadmexican

714uniques said:


> If we get enough lowrider mini trucks maybe we Can request a mini truck section to display all together at Las Vegas super show


that would look pretty bad ass.


----------



## dat620

in answer to baggin a truck with torsion bars, yep, what u need to know,get back to me


----------



## ElRody23

dat620 said:


> in answer to baggin a truck with torsion bars, yep, what u need to know,get back to me


Wats good bro! Well I got a 2010 ranger n will like to know pros and cons about bagging it! It has torsion bars n could find any kits to bag it ! I guess all has to be custom made!


----------



## dat620

there are kits out there, most are generic, it's best if you or some one you know has metal fab skills and can make your own cups and brackets, you will totally delete the torsion bars, at this point they are scrap, you will need to modify your control arms to except bag mounts, you will have to relocate the front shocks, there are a lot of fab skills needed, if you don't have them and don't know any one who does, I suggest you take it to a good shop in your area, DO NOT SHOP PRICE, BUT SHOP WORK QUALITY, ask them for customer references, and always remember good price does not mean good work, but again neither does costly pricing mean good work, shop around


----------



## scrape'n-by

*freerangin*

elrody here is my ranger that was bagged and body dropped the rangers are simple to do and have plenty of picks


----------



## themadmexican

Are you parking indoor or outdoor? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ElRody23

dat620 said:


> there are kits out there, most are generic, it's best if you or some one you know has metal fab skills and can make your own cups and brackets, you will totally delete the torsion bars, at this point they are scrap, you will need to modify your control arms to except bag mounts, you will have to relocate the front shocks, there are a lot of fab skills needed, if you don't have them and don't know any one who does, I suggest you take it to a good shop in your area, DO NOT SHOP PRICE, BUT SHOP WORK QUALITY, ask them for customer references, and always remember good price does not mean good work, but again neither does costly pricing mean good work, shop around


Thanks homie! I'm still debating to put them or not , sold my fleetwood and want some thing to play around while I get another project! But it's my daily that's why I'm not sure if I should bag it or not!


----------



## ElRody23

scrape'n-by said:


> elrody here is my ranger that was bagged and body dropped the rangers are simple to do and have plenty of picks


Really nice!! Do you have pics of the suspension!?


----------



## implala66

Not mine 15's D's 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/4026689798.html


----------



## scrape'n-by

*74 datsun*

another pic of my 620 been in the fam since 1988 was painted like this is 99.2000ish.and locked in storage still febuary of this year..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

scrape'n-by said:


> another pic of my 620 been in the fam since 1988 was painted like this is 99.2000ish.and locked in storage still febuary of this year..


----------



## HardbodySwitchez

G shit--> ... Don't like the green spokes tho ha anyway non half ass way to bring them back?Can I get the rechromed?


----------



## dat620

scrape, your 620 rocks, it is by far the best lookin 620 I have seen that is rockin the old school


----------



## dat620

bumpin it up for the mini truckers


----------



## themadmexican

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rubencito

does anyone know where i can find a camper shell for a 85 nissan 720?? i have a old school snug top for a hardbody but doesnt fit the 720. these dam campers are hard as hell to find any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Rubencito

maguilera63 said:


>


anyone know where i can find a camper like this??


----------



## dat620

your just gonna have to ck around, I know for fact that the Toyota 90-95, s-10 87-93, hardbody fit my 620 bed, it's just trial n error fitting, try your local camper shell suppliers and craigslist, you may get lucky, other than that I have no leads for you, also ck with some guys in so cal


----------



## Rubencito

dat620 said:


> your just gonna have to ck around, I know for fact that the Toyota 90-95, s-10 87-93, hardbody fit my 620 bed, it's just trial n error fitting, try your local camper shell suppliers and craigslist, you may get lucky, other than that I have no leads for you, also ck with some guys in so cal


would a 80s toyota camper fit a 720? they look almost the same as a 720 ive seen a yota with a solid camper by my crib but not sure if it would fit


----------



## dat620

it may, it is about the same size, u will just have to do some measuring, as I stated before depending where u live CRAIGSLIST is always a good place to ck also


----------



## Rubencito

dat620 said:


> it may, it is about the same size, u will just have to do some measuring, as I stated before depending where u live CRAIGSLIST is always a good place to ck also


ya i stay on it 24/7 but no one has one for a 720


----------



## dat620

its gonna be hit n miss, take measurements of your bed, and keep them with you, measure across the frt of the bed from drivers side to pass side, then across the rear of the bed drvr to pass, then do a length measure frt to rear, you will find that the rear of the bed is narrower than the frt, the bed tapers, the shell on my 620 hangs over the bed side by 3/8ths of an inch, it came off a 95 Toyota mini truck, ck around and see what works, keep those measurements with you at all times, you never know when u will come up on one


----------



## OG lil E

Rubencito said:


> would a 80s toyota camper fit a 720? they look almost the same as a 720 ive seen a yota with a solid camper by my crib but not sure if it would fit


This chart might help you out in your search bro. Good luck! E

http://www.truckinamerica.com/toppers/BedSize.htm


----------



## moderndaycholo84

my 95 dakota


----------



## dat620

im not a big Dakota fan, but I gotta say ur ride is sweet...good lookin truck


----------



## dat620

sooooooo. no mini truckers today, well its gonna be an excellent week end here in phx az, hope to see ya'll havin good weather too, except you guys in Wyoming n Montana, saw on the news u guys are getting pelted with snow, wow !


----------



## scrape'n-by

im on homie im hitting up the show tomorrow here in dalton,ga presented by bounded c.c. and gonna watch some hopping and then listen to some mr criminal,capone..gonna be here..can't wait.


----------



## MARTINEZ79

CHECKED OUT OTHER PICS, DAMN IT'S CLEAN!! ANY PICS OF THE INSIDE? CAN'T WAIT TO GET ME ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## dat620

sooooo, scrape how was the show, maybe next year the wife and I will be cruizin the southeast to the northeast visitin the area's and attendin shows, I will let you know and then maybe we can hook up, we have always wanted to cruise around and hit the east coast shows.


----------



## maguilera63

dat620 said:


> sooooo, scrape how was the show, maybe next year the wife and I will be cruizin the southeast to the northeast visitin the area's and attendin shows, I will let you know and then maybe we can hook up, we have always wanted to cruise around and hit the east coast shows.



Hey Dat620. Give me a call. I lost your number. Michael 602-423-0119. I have a question to ask you. I got my mazda. lowered it Saturday.Ready to get the club going:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

k,cool, I've got ur number, I will give u a shout later after work, bout 6 ish


----------



## scrape'n-by

show was good dat620 some super nice rides showed up and hopefully itll get bigger as years go by..our club is going to hos a show as well next year with many classes and thing to do for kids..hit me up if you ever out this way..many nice shows to hit..and im out in texas a few times a year and maybe further if its worth the trip..


----------



## brn2ridelo

My old 88 hardbody back in 93

1HTN88


----------



## beentheredonethat6

EAST LOS DESIRED10 1990S

THE ESE 10 2014 FULL CROME UNDIES


----------



## beentheredonethat6

brn2ridelo said:


> My old 88 hardbody back in 93
> 
> 1HTN88


 WAT ESE POSTED UP BRWN COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## brn2ridelo

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WAT ESE POSTED UP BRWN COLOR :thumbsup:


before it was brown


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> My old 88 hardbody back in 93
> 
> 1HTN88


After


----------



## ramospedro

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

ramospedro said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ramospedro

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## dat620

nice lookin s-10 blazer, lots of body mods there...


----------



## dat620

goin to an all Datsun car/truck show tomorrow up in Williams az, gonna be good, I've heard a lot about it and have never been, it's supposed to be the largest in the south west, people comin from all over the area, it's a 3 day event, should be good...


----------



## dat620

show was great, sorry no pics, maybe one of the other guys that went took some, lots of datsuns from all over , 2 people came from long distance, 1 guy from Washington, another guy from florida, wow...


----------



## maguilera63

My og minitruck.....:thumbsup: Put rims and Fendertrim Saturday.


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## dat620

NICE, lookin real good


----------



## themadmexican

Getting ready for this weekend. Crunch time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 714uniques

themadmexican said:


> Getting ready for this weekend. Crunch time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App









yeah boy!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by

got a 87 euro cutty 3 pump 6 batteries ill trade for a lowrider minitruck car has chrome front undies.bnlue with white vinyl top hit me up if anyone is intrested..


----------



## maguilera63

themadmexican said:


> Getting ready for this weekend. Crunch time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Showing in Vegas???


----------



## themadmexican

maguilera63 said:


> Showing in Vegas???


Yessir!


----------



## themadmexican

714uniques said:


> View attachment 800346
> yeah boy!!!


You get indoor or outdoor?


----------



## 714uniques

themadmexican said:


> You get indoor or outdoor?


I got outdoor, I'm leaving tonight be at show early fri, how about u?


----------



## themadmexican

714uniques said:


> I got outdoor, I'm leaving tonight be at show early fri, how about u?



Tomorrow night. Move in isn't until 1 on Saturday I'll just take my time driving up there.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT
KEEP ON TRUCKING


----------



## scrape'n-by

grab pics of the show in vegas please of trucks


----------



## TattooTony

JohnnyGuam said:


>


----------



## TattooTony

El Volo said:


>


----------



## TattooTony

pacific coast said:


> Heres a pic of me cruising the HB.....


Got to Bring back the minitrucks


----------



## pacific coast

Hey thats me ^^^ ! Its in the garage still awaiting new batteries.


----------



## themadmexican

Clean hardbody. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## themadmexican

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ramospedro

Last show

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

I got into the scene in the early 90s.

I miss the dancing beds that the minis had back then..

You rarely see that anymore..


----------



## themadmexican

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dat620

WELL,HERE COMES ANOTHER WEEK END,TIME TO STEP UP AND DO SOME WORK ON THE DATTO, MAYBE SWITCH OUT THE STEP SIDE N GET THE OTHER ONE IN AND FINISH THE MOTOR SWAP,I WANNA DRIVE MY MINI SOOOO BAD...


----------



## dat620

YO PAC,U GOT A COUPLE PICS OF LIL ORANGE U CAN THROW UP IN HERE FOR ME,I DONT HAVE ANY AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW...


----------



## pacific coast

I sure do..got a few from Reso 07 on the race track ! Give me a few days to find / post.


----------



## 1lo620

Here you go tom


----------



## no joke

1lo620 said:


> Here you go tom


 very nice, oldschool :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

THANKS BRO, THX PAC, YEP OLD SCKOOL, THE TRUCKS NAME IS "BACK IN THE DAY", NAMED IT THAT AFTER GETTIN TOLD A FEW HUNDRED TIMES, MY BROTHER, DAD, SISTER, AUNT, UNCLE, FRIEND ETC HAD A DATSUN "BACK IN THE DAY"...


----------



## dat620

SORRY, THX BIG DAVE, MAN THAT TAKES ME WAY BACK, "BACK IN THE DAY"...


----------



## dat620

that was the year that dougie from fresno chapter brought his courier down and we were supposed to show together for the first time and my thermostat housing cracked 20 miles east of blythe n taylor had to go to the auto zone in blythe and get me a new housing, I was cutting it close time wise and missed the show, but still made it for the rest of the weekend...good times were had by all!!!


----------



## dat620

where's all the mini truckers at ?


----------



## scrape'n-by

chillin at la casa..coming up with new thoughts on my makeover.


----------



## dat620

yo scrape, what cha mean redo???? you just got that thing out n bout, hey bro did you ck the pics of my lil orange???


----------



## dat620

YO PLANET, WHERE YOU AT BRO, NO HEAR FOR A LONG TIME...


----------



## scrape'n-by

yeah that 620 is sweet man..mines been painted like it is since 98 and is time for a different scheme..


----------



## dat620

I hear ya, lili orange has been that way since 96, but it will still pull a trophy here n there...and still gets the looks...


----------



## pacific coast

I remember when lil orange was in purple primer  looked good then & now !!


----------



## Amahury760

My homies old truck back in the late 80's


----------



## FLA813DOVER

heres my 88 ranger xlt in progress


----------



## GM RIDER

Amahury760 said:


> My homies old truck back in the late 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Nice what I remember how they looked back in the days


----------



## genuinechevy

VWObsession said:


> View attachment 656764


This is crazy I though no one had ever juiced a vw caddi b4 my first ride was one of this should of kept it


----------



## no joke

Amahury760 said:


> My homies old truck back in the late 80's


i use to love this truck from back in the days, it had cool rear lights!! you got anymore pics of this badass truck??


----------



## Avila

I think this truck was from Classic Touch car club - they had a couple of clean trokas! This one was badass!


----------



## Amahury760

no joke said:


> i use to love this truck from back in the days, it had cool rear lights!! you got anymore pics of this badass truck??


Sorry bro, don't have any more but I can get some, my homie has a lot of them and also the lrm Japan maganine when it came out.


----------



## Amahury760

Avila said:


> I think this truck was from Classic Touch car club - they had a couple of clean trokas! This one was badass!


The truck was from latinstyle cc, yeah classic touch had a few nice trucks, also California art, and boys of no jealousy ??


----------



## dat620

thx pac, remember that was Just Us purple primer..just sayin...


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## VWObsession

genuinechevy said:


> This is crazy I though no one had ever juiced a vw caddi b4 my first ride was one of this should of kept it


My friend built it in 1993, and I fell in love with it. He finally sold it 18 years later, and it was pretty much stripped. It took me a little over a year to get it back to how it used to be. Still have a few minor things to do (and 1 part to find), but it is nearly identical to the original build.


----------



## jscottland

JOKERBRANDED said:


> MY OLD MAZDA SOLD IT FOR ONLY 1900


loving this truck right here!


----------



## cheechaz87

TattooTony said:


> Got to Bring back the minitrucks


Hell yeah man id rather be saveing gas on a lowrider mini, then be driveing a honda...


----------



## maguilera63

cheechaz87 said:


> Hell yeah man id rather be saveing gas on a lowrider mini, then be driveing a honda...


I said the same thing. I sold my acura and got a mazda. $20 bucks a week!!


----------



## trippleOGalex

Any lowrider minis for sale or trade?


----------



## cheechaz87

maguilera63 said:


> I said the same thing. I sold my acura and got a mazda. $20 bucks a week!!
> View attachment 920162


that's a nice mazda what kind of plans u got for it ? I just sold my Fleetwood now looking for a lil mini


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## assassin83

jscottland said:


> loving this truck right here!


 that's my old truck


----------



## peterjm97

Amahury760 said:


> My homies old truck back in the late 80's


I remember seeing this trokita in O-Side back in the mid 90s looked way better in person


----------



## maguilera63

cheechaz87 said:


> that's a nice mazda what kind of plans u got for it ? I just sold my Fleetwood now looking for a lil mini


Looking for a snug top for it and maybe zrack.:thumbsup: Just put ford ranger headlights in it.


----------



## DJLATIN

If you weren't soo far, i'd sell you the old school snugtop i have. was asking 100 for it since i have no use for it.


maguilera63 said:


> Looking for a snug top for it and maybe zrack.:thumbsup: Just put ford ranger headlights in it.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


havent seen bed dancing since the early 90s. didnt care for it.


----------



## barbrown

I found this on u tube. This is some classic bed dancing stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdJSn2MrdL0#t=70


----------



## KingsWood

Id like to see a come back with old school minis. Bed dancing is the shit. I couldnt imagine the reaction of bed dancing at a light.


----------



## scrape'n-by

picked up a s10 blazer today on switches gonna give it a makeover before posting tho..


----------



## no joke

barbrown said:


> I found this on u tube. This is some classic bed dancing stuff.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdJSn2MrdL0#t=70


I've seen this video before Desirable Ones in there a couple times, cool video homie


----------



## 408$eoulRider

maguilera63 said:


> I said the same thing. I sold my acura and got a mazda. $20 bucks a week!!
> View attachment 920162


Hell yeah, can't wait to start looking for mine in February/March!


----------



## 408$eoulRider

TTT


----------



## Mr Motor City

:wave:


----------



## 408$eoulRider

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/profile.php?id=334691846721&__user=100004271491709 

check out nu minis car club page, dope trucks!


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Ttt


----------



## ojeda&sons

Skim said:


> That truck was also in the video by Le Trimm "Cars That Go Boom".


Skim, where did you find this pic? This is my dads truck from back in the day original owner. cool to see this.


----------



## felix98




----------



## felix98

My homie Gumby's s-10


----------



## beentheredonethat6

To the top


----------



## JuicedS10

Anyone know where I can find one of the kits from the early 90's to roll up and down the rear window on a S-10?


----------



## no joke

ojeda&sons said:


> Skim, where did you find this pic? This is my dads truck from back in the day original owner. cool to see this.


well if that was your dads old truck please tell him to get the old school pictures out and post them here


----------



## eastbay_drop

Might be selling my truck, no room at the house and not trying to keep it outside ?


----------



## curbserver78

bump---for the old schools


----------



## locolac

assassin83 said:


> that's my old truck


Did you build wyld style?


----------



## Oldschool87

How come people aren't this hyped about Lowridin Suzuki Samurais again? If you mention Samurais on Layitlow, people just start clowin. I always felt like Samis and mini trucks went hand in hand... All the same scene. Am I wrong?


----------



## HardbodySwitchez

I'd try off-roading a samurai I think.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Oldschool87 said:


> How come people aren't this hyped about Lowridin Suzuki Samurais again? If you mention Samurais on Layitlow, people just start clowin. I always felt like Samis and mini trucks went hand in hand... All the same scene. Am I wrong?


 bro alot of these people are fucking idiots they wanna clown but dont even have a fucking clue what's up and to top it off alot of them havent even been lowriding that long there just on that bandwagon playing Follow the Leader shit saying if you dont do this or that to your ride or if you dont have this kind of ride they consider you not to be a low rider on here these people are so hilarious on here and fucking ridiculous this is for the people how act like that on here if they would flip throw a old school lowrider magazine thats what you will find different types of rides not just the same ol same ol shit like now a days people need to be more open minded like back in the days that's why this lifestyle is all fucked up because judging others for the rides that they build and put money into you build what you wanna build and what's in your heart dont let know tell you anything


----------



## Lownslow302

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> bro alot of these people are fucking idiots they wanna clown but dont even have a fucking clue what's up and to top it off alot of them havent even been lowriding that long there just on that bandwagon playing Follow the Leader shit saying if you dont do this or that to your ride or if you dont have this kind of ride they consider you not to be a low rider on here these people are so hilarious on here and fucking ridiculous this is for the people how act like that on here if they would flip throw a old school lowrider magazine thats what you will find different types of rides not just the same ol same ol shit like now a days people need to be more open minded like back in the days that's why this lifestyle is all fucked up because judging others for the rides that they build and put money into you build what you wanna build and what's in your heart dont let know tell you anything


 Layitlow and Lowriding are 2 different things once you see the light you'll understand, Layitlow is for people with 0 originality and have to base their work on others so that theyre not judged.


----------



## DripTruck

My first Mini in 96


----------



## DripTruck

Then I bought this New in 98 and lifted it about 6 months after. Put over 45k on the chrome suspension. Still looks good but does show some age. I will never sell it.


----------



## DripTruck

I got this one in 04 did a stock floor Body Drop and redid the air suspension. I have a soft spot for the minitrucks!


----------



## gabela433

How bout lil maniacs from south gate they had some sick ass trucks weekend toys mini stompers a lot of them had some nice rides shit I remember wen rollers only got started you couldn't be a member unless u had wires on ur ride we use to hang out at Marc's pad on San Miguel ave in south gate wait on the homies and roll to Hollywood good fucken times back then I had a blue civic on gold Daytons rollers only was the plaque we only had bout 6 of us from south gate soon after some drama with one of the members I bounced and got into bombas ever since


----------



## spikekid999

Anyone got pics of bronco IIs done up?


----------



## FLA813DOVER

spikekid999 said:


> Anyone got pics of bronco IIs done up?


if ur building a bii ur gonna wanna build a frame with a yoda front clip or atleast do a 2wd ibeam ranger crossmember swap...bcuz bii's come with a 4x4 frame front end missing the 4x4 parts with bii specific ibeams.....also u can use those ibeams to make any 4x4 ranger 2wd upfront in away....


----------



## sdropnem

DripTruck said:


> View attachment 984905
> Then I bought this New in 98 and lifted it about 6 months after. Put over 45k on the chrome suspension. Still looks good but does show some age. I will never sell it.


 good looking trokita!


----------



## spikekid999

FLA813DOVER said:


> if ur building a bii ur gonna wanna build a frame with a yoda front clip or atleast do a 2wd ibeam ranger crossmember swap...bcuz bii's come with a 4x4 frame front end missing the 4x4 parts with bii specific ibeams.....also u can use those ibeams to make any 4x4 ranger 2wd upfront in away....


My buddy is building a 2wd bronco II that's already got the I beams,just trying too find pics of others done up


----------



## FLA813DOVER

do you have any pics of the frontend setup. like how he setup the cylinders ect?


----------



## spikekid999

No I don't, pretty sure he mounted em where the coils were, didn't even pay attention when I chained it to three when I was visiting him


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP
KEEP ON TRUCKING


----------



## ESqezMe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcOInNH7wI8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## beentheredonethat6

last wk end 
ESE10


----------



## beentheredonethat6

PUEZ QVO


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> last wk end
> ESE10


nice truck homie!! best mini truck body style chevy made in my opinion


----------



## scrape'n-by

*86 mazda*

my new toy to mess with 86 mazda with dancing bed


----------



## pacific coast

Clean Mazda !! Any pics with the bed up & was it a recent build ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6

no joke said:


> nice truck homie!! best mini truck body style chevy made in my opinion


THANKS 
KEEP ON TRUCKING


----------



## FLA813DOVER

anybody know how to relocate the filler neck to the bed floor on a 80s ranger?


----------



## scrape'n-by

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlMk3pspd-Q

here a video of it pacific coast was built some years back and im redoing it to bring it back to life..


----------



## pacific coast

Nice vid..nicely built racks too.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## 62ssrag

Lownslow302 said:


>


Independent rear suspension ??


----------



## Lownslow302

62ssrag said:


> Independent rear suspension ??


yes


----------



## themadmexican

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PUEZ QVO


You going to del valle show next weekend?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## beentheredonethat6

themadmexican said:


> You going to del valle show next weekend?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep ...looks like it....nice drive. Out there


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER




----------



## 408$eoulRider

Oldschool87 said:


> How come people aren't this hyped about Lowridin Suzuki Samurais again? If you mention Samurais on Layitlow, people just start clowin. I always felt like Samis and mini trucks went hand in hand... All the same scene. Am I wrong?


man I would love either a booming samurai or a truck! Anyone selling one? I'm looking for one in nor cal area, looking to spend about 2 Gs but maybe more if the car has more to offer! Pm me if u know of any! Thanks appreciated, TTT for the old skool! True skool=old school! I always love seeing old school rides u can find old euros like crxs and Nissan sentras in east side san Jo sometimes! And trucks and Hondas all euroed out! But then yeah alot of fools clown, I don't get it either!


----------



## 408$eoulRider

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> bro alot of these people are fucking idiots they wanna clown but dont even have a fucking clue what's up and to top it off alot of them havent even been lowriding that long there just on that bandwagon playing Follow the Leader shit saying if you dont do this or that to your ride or if you dont have this kind of ride they consider you not to be a low rider on here these people are so hilarious on here and fucking ridiculous this is for the people how act like that on here if they would flip throw a old school lowrider magazine thats what you will find different types of rides not just the same ol same ol shit like now a days people need to be more open minded like back in the days that's why this lifestyle is all fucked up because judging others for the rides that they build and put money into you build what you wanna build and what's in your heart dont let know tell you anything


well said bro. TTT! I fell in love wit lowriding in the 90$ being a little snot nose kid. Back in those days ppl would slap a booming system and rims on whatever and it would be bad ass. I remember seeing three wheeling sentras and Hondas!


----------



## spikekid999

BOWTIE RIDER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86

el mini!


----------



## Lownslow302

That in Australia


----------



## bluebyrd86

Lownslow302 said:


> That in Australia


 Naw seen it at pomona swapmeet yesterday


----------



## sdropnem

1990 truck hop


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## Lownslow302

bluebyrd86 said:


> Naw seen it at pomona swapmeet yesterday


:roflmao::inout: NVM


----------



## ESqezMe

hollywoodddddddd!


----------



## FLA813DOVER

anybody got pics of rear suspension setups? tryna get ideas before i start mine


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a few pix of my 85 720 daily driver.
back when i was running the ST's.....








stock Datsun 620 rims caps & rings...








& now ill be running the Z 71 rims only because i scored the tires for free...


----------



## SWIPH

I'm building a couple daily drivers. All old skool style.
Ones my mazdawg xcab on some old 16" MOMO IDEAS- (wonder how many of y'all rember those wheels)?
And a 91 s10 on some 15x10 reversed all gold 72 spoke Daytons.
Definitely keepin it Ol skool.
I am always on the hunt for a samurai for a good price though. I truly wanna build another one of them &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

littlerascle59 said:


>


----------



## Amahury760

MemberS only minis. Back in the late 80's


----------



## epperson36

STR8RIDA said:


> Yeah the top pic is the old 2 swabbies parking lot out on Sprague
> the top 4 pics are Spokane trucks
> the black toyota and white nissan with Bart on the hood were Spokane Jokers Wild rides
> the bottom one was mine - pres of Tri-Cities Jokers Wild chapter


Has anyone thought of reactivating JOKERS WILD we had a few trucks in hermiston back in the day


----------



## slangin cardboard

Need a li help from the mini truck guys, Im working on a 86 mazda b2000 it has bags and 13 x7 rev with ww's lay's down about 1/4" from tire to fender.
My question is what can i do about my drums rubbing on the inner fender well on the bed?
Anyone else ever run into this problem?
Was thinking bout grinding down back of the drums????


----------



## maguilera63

I just heard a rumor that they arent making Minitruckin Mag anymore....???


----------



## umlolo

slangin cardboard said:


> Need a li help from the mini truck guys, Im working on a 86 mazda b2000 it has bags and 13 x7 rev with ww's lay's down about 1/4" from tire to fender.
> My question is what can i do about my drums rubbing on the inner fender well on the bed?
> Anyone else ever run into this problem?
> Was thinking bout grinding down back of the drums????


Are you sure it's the drums people lower those trucks on stock rims without them hitting drums


----------



## slangin cardboard

Now im not 100 on it,something was rubbing.


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Amahury760

I was talking to sal last night and he told me he might bring out the truck for a one-time lowrider show. I recommended he bring it out for the TORREZ SHOW


----------



## mariyaspova

Rajeev Chaba is one of the notable managers in the history of automobiles. He graduated in Engineering and finished his post graduation from IIM Bangalore. Being a management graduate from a prestigious business school, he had inculcated strong management abilities. He has started his career in the field of automobiles and first worked with an automobile company in UAE. Later on he had started as a National Marketing officer at General Motors, India.


----------



## maguilera63

:loco:
:werd:
:twak:

:dunno:



mariyaspova said:


> Rajeev Chaba is one of the notable managers in the history of automobiles. He graduated in Engineering and finished his post graduation from IIM Bangalore. Being a management graduate from a prestigious business school, he had inculcated strong management abilities. He has started his career in the field of automobiles and first worked with an automobile company in UAE. Later on he had started as a National Marketing officer at General Motors, India.


----------



## Oldschool87

408$eoulRider said:


> man I would love either a booming samurai or a truck! Anyone selling one? I'm looking for one in nor cal area, looking to spend about 2 Gs but maybe more if the car has more to offer! Pm me if u know of any! Thanks appreciated, TTT for the old skool! True skool=old school! I always love seeing old school rides u can find old euros like crxs and Nissan sentras in east side san Jo sometimes! And trucks and Hondas all euroed out! But then yeah alot of fools clown, I don't get it either!


Here is my Sami. Just finished putting it back together agter new paint, interior and chrome. Still got a few things to do to it.


----------



## vipera

Oldschool87 said:


> Here is my Sami. Just finished putting it back together agter new paint, interior and chrome. Still got a few things to do to it.



I love those 4x4-lowriders!! Nice!!


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

ANYONE IN THE MIDWEST OR WHERE EVER HAVE A PROJECT OR STOCK 1985-1996 NIssan HARDBODY OR 85-93 MAZDA KING CAB FOR SALE AROUND 1500-4K??


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

scrape'n-by said:


> my new toy to mess with 86 mazda with dancing bed


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

:naughty:


Lownslow302 said:


>


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

BOWTIE RIDER said:


>


:worship:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

:yes::yes:


maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## FLA813DOVER

:ninja:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

my first lil mini 86 nissan hardbody


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

my first lil taste of mini trucks


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

round two for me...an now i got that urge again if i can find a semi clean startn project....i miss this lil truck


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

FLA813DOVER said:


> :ninja:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## FLA813DOVER

its gettin wired up tomorrow then gettin batts friday or saturday


----------



## MARTINEZ79

CLEAN S10!


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

FLA813DOVER said:


> its gettin wired up tomorrow then gettin batts friday or saturday


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FLA813DOVER

shes wired just need batts and oil:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

hey all, been out for a bit, how is all my mini truckin friends doin, scored a new to me 1977 620 king kab, benn workin on getting it street worthy, it came motor less, im gonna drop in a built up l20b motor, flat top pistons, 280z valves, ported n polished head, weber carb, headers, all the goodies, gonna run her flat red for a bit


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63

My minitruck... Drive it everyday in Phoenix,Az.


----------



## dat620

good lookin mazda, we still got to get together, 
hopefully soon...


----------



## maguilera63

Let me know.... I need a logo on that back window.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


SICK!! Missed old school..


----------



## barbrown

To the top for us mini truckers


----------



## FLA813DOVER

hydros done before i took off the shocks


----------



## scrape'n-by

trade you my mazda for the ranger,pm me


----------



## Skim

pacific coast said:


> Heres a few pix of my 85 720 daily driver.
> back when i was running the ST's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> hey man you may be able to help me out. I have this 85 king cab 720 i got for really cheap.. i have always wanted one since the glory days but until now never came across one cheap enough. old man 1 owner runs like a champ, AC works and all. I am needing a chrome passenger door mirror and really looking for S/T stuff like aluminum tailgate panel and rear bumper. If you know of anything let me know. Im going to keep her all OG slammed on porsche alloys and a solid snug top. Like it was done back in 86/87!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i did the night i brought it home was take the grandpa shell off


----------



## FLA813DOVER

fuckin clean skim


----------



## Skim

thanks man!


----------



## themadmexican

Good find bro. I've been looking around for another one to roll as a daily. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pacific coast

Skim thats a clean 720 & i know youll hook it up oldschool style. I bought some cheap ST look alike mirrors off Ebay & they were ok for awhile until the mounting holes broke...plus theyre smaller. Hit up the yards for the gate trim..you never know. & to run the Porsche's will you have the hubs redrilled ?


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Skim

pacific coast said:


> Skim thats a clean 720 & i know youll hook it up oldschool style. I bought some cheap ST look alike mirrors off Ebay & they were ok for awhile until the mounting holes broke...plus theyre smaller. Hit up the yards for the gate trim..you never know. & to run the Porsche's will you have the hubs redrilled ?


Yes theres a place my boy uses in fontana that redrilles the 6 to 5 lug porsce. easy since both the nissan and the porsche are both 130 mm all they have to redrill is 4 holes. one of the 6 lug studs is already in the right spot.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Skim said:


> pacific coast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few pix of my 85 720 daily driver.
> back when i was running the ST's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> hey man you may be able to help me out. I have this 85 king cab 720 i got for really cheap.. i have always wanted one since the glory days but until now never came across one cheap enough. old man 1 owner runs like a champ, AC works and all. I am needing a chrome passenger door mirror and really looking for S/T stuff like aluminum tailgate panel and rear bumper. If you know of anything let me know. Im going to keep her all OG slammed on porsche alloys and a solid snug top. Like it was done back in 86/87!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i did the night i brought it home was take the grandpa shell off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut the top off and safari top that bish. put 2, 15" subs behind the seats. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pacific coast

Skim said:


> Yes theres a place my boy uses in fontana that redrilles the 6 to 5 lug porsce. easy since both the nissan and the porsche are both 130 mm all they have to redrill is 4 holes. one of the 6 lug studs is already in the right spot.


Oh very kool i didnt know that about the redrill process. BTW Fontana is where our Datsun club has it's bbq every year.


----------



## Skim

pacific coast said:


> Oh very kool i didnt know that about the redrill process. BTW Fontana is where our Datsun club has it's bbq every year.


thats cool. They had that Datsun / nissan swap meet in eagle rock did you go?


----------



## Skim

just taking the grandpa shell off made a huge difference. Drove it to work. it was on empty and I filled it up for the first time today. paid $30 and got $2.10 change back lol


----------



## Skim

mini sensations current pic


----------



## FLA813DOVER

scrape'n-by said:


> trade you my mazda for the ranger,pm me


PM'ed


----------



## Skim

I just scored some of these Ronal R9 wheels today for 150. 15" too. gonna send them out to get chromed soon.


----------



## Skim

themadmexican said:


> Good find bro. I've been looking around for another one to roll as a daily.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/4374154062.html

this is a fuckin steal for an ST model


----------



## FEEMC

I just picked up a Z rack from a co worker this past weekend I believe he said its a Afco double diamond. What hydraulic set up do you guys recommend nothing crazy?


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## themadmexican

i found two 720s earlier today. both look to be about the 85 model. one king cab the other a regular cab. i'll snap some pics tomorrow and see hopefully they'll part with them.


----------



## Skim

themadmexican said:


> i found two 720s earlier today. both look to be about the 85 model. one king cab the other a regular cab. i'll snap some pics tomorrow and see hopefully they'll part with them.


cool post pics


----------



## Skim

scored this 4x4 nissan grille $35 on craigslist while passing thru Tucson on the way home from the Az supershow yesterday and its perfect! I was stoked as hell. This is not an easy find part.


----------



## ROBLEDO

:rofl: he said "stoked". do they use that term on the rodeo circuit? :rimshot:


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> just taking the grandpa shell off made a huge difference. Drove it to work. it was on empty and I filled it up for the first time today. paid $30 and got $2.10 change back lol


clean ass truck skim!!! welcome to the 720 family homie


----------



## Skim

ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl: he said "stoked". do they use that term on the rodeo circuit? :rimshot:


must be a texas thing i guess


----------



## ROBLEDO

Skim said:


> must be a texas thing i guess


it must be you shit kicker. :rimshot:


----------



## pacific coast

Hey Skim your 720 is clean ! A bit late here but i have 3 4x4 grills & even a chrome one I wouldve donated one to you if i knew you needed one.


----------



## Skim

pacific coast said:


> Hey Skim your 720 is clean ! A bit late here but i have 3 4x4 grills & even a chrome one I wouldve donated one to you if i knew you needed one.


No Joke is looking for one


----------



## themadmexican

How much for chrome grille?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skim

posting this info here so i dont lose it since it was emailed to me. its the 5 lug conversion from toyota to nissan from a guy who sells it as a kit in canada but mainly I wanted this rear end info. maybe can help some of us on here.

Here is some info for the front Nissan 5 lug.


The front kit includes, 2 new hubs, 2 rotors, 4 wheels bearings, 2 wheel seals, 10 bolts for rotor to hub, 10 wheel studs. If you are wanting to go real low with the truck, Lay frame or maybe body drop, you will need a high offset wheel. You will want to look for a front wheel drive offset wheel, narrow as possible (7.5"), around a +40mm offset (the more the better, you can always space them out a little if desired, but it costs a lot to machine them extra to bring them in more and not all wheels can be done)! 

All hubs are drilled to 2 patterns 5x4.5: (114.3mm) and 5x4.75" (120mm). 

The stock calipers and pads slide right back on, no messing, no shims!!!

A slightly different rotor is used (Same diameter and thickness though). It is from a toyota truck so it is easy to find at any parts store should it need to be replaced. 

The stock bearings are used. 

The hub seals are from an older Nissan truck.

Euro style thread in wheel studs are used.

There is a lip on the tin brake dust shield that will need to be cut off, instructions are supplied with the kit.

You dont have to order the complete kit you can order what you like. I can supply you with part numbers for the bearings, seals and brake rotors if you wish to purchase them yourself at your local parts store. 



For the rear of a Nissan I recommend installing a 4 bar suspension of some type and a Toyota pickup rear differential. This is a couple inches narrower than the stock Nissan rearend which will give you more room for big wheels. 

If you plan to body drop or run 20s or bigger you will need to do the Toyota rear end. You can get a Toyota rear end from the wreckers and you will want to get the last 4 inches of drive shaft and yoke that bolts to the rear end. You will need to have the Toyota yoke welded in place of your yoke on your Nissan drive shaft and I believe you will need to shorten the driveshaft slightly. This can be done by a drive shaft specialty shop or some machine shops, it is a common thing for drive shaft shops to do, and quite simple, should cost about $100-$150 including rebalancing the shaft.

Toyota rear differential widths:
(guideline only, no guarantees, please measure before purchasing)

73-78 ~ 53"
79-83 ~ 55"
84-88 ~ 57"
89-95 ~ 58.5"
95-04 ~ 60"


----------



## dat620

HEY MAD MEX, I CAN GET YOU A CHROME 720 4X4 GRILLE FOR 45.00, PLUS SHIPPING, I WORK AT AN AFTER MARKET BODY PARTS SUPPLY WARE HOUSE, LET ME KNOW


----------



## dat620

HEY JUST ME, REALLY SWEET LOOKIN 520 THERE, LOVIN THE PATINA AND LOGO, NICE RIDE...


----------



## djflizo69

That bitch!!! I was talking to her about it....asked her if could ship it, she said yes. took forever, i told her to go to the ups store and they would do everything for her. Fucking bitch!!! But ....glad you got it skim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

My buddy picked this one up a few weeks ago in Louisiana...


----------



## Skim

djflizo69 said:


> That bitch!!! I was talking to her about it....asked her if could ship it, she said yes. took forever, i told her to go to the ups store and they would do everything for her. Fucking bitch!!! But ....glad you got it skim.


the lady with the grille u mean?


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Skim

Them Maxima lights! I just got a set yesterday :yes:


----------



## JUST ME

They look great on those trucks.


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## FLA813DOVER

i want 1 lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6

JUST ME said:


>


nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6

riverside 90s


----------



## no joke

beentheredonethat6 said:


> riverside 90s


badass oldschool right there, on them 15x10 OG stuff, keep them pics coming homie


----------



## OGUSO805

DAMN...I MISS THE MINI TRUCK DAYS..I USE TO DO PHANTOM TOPS ON TRUCKS LIKE THE BLACK NISSAN I DID IN THE FIRST PIC...THE SECOND MAZDA WAS NAMED 24KJUICE THAT WAS MY GOOD FRIENDS TRUCK THAT WAS MADE INTO A HOPPER SPONSERED BY REDS IN THE LATE 90'S...I THINK IM GOING TO GET ANOTHER MINI TRUCK...


----------



## Skim




----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## scrape'n-by

*little something*

og build were redoing will be out very soon


----------



## no joke

OGUSO805 said:


> View attachment 1192282
> View attachment 1192290
> View attachment 1192306
> View attachment 1192362
> View attachment 1192378
> View attachment 1192394
> View attachment 1192402
> View attachment 1192410
> 
> DAMN...I MISS THE MINI TRUCK DAYS..I USE TO DO PHANTOM TOPS ON TRUCKS LIKE THE BLACK NISSAN I DID IN THE FIRST PIC...THE SECOND MAZDA WAS NAMED 24KJUICE THAT WAS MY GOOD FRIENDS TRUCK THAT WAS MADE INTO A HOPPER SPONSERED BY REDS IN THE LATE 90'S...I THINK IM GOING TO GET ANOTHER MINI TRUCK...


this is what got me in the game!! nice pics keep them coming homie


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## McBain

any on fixed up maximas


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## sdropnem

ice64berg said:


> my daily 2 summers ago ...


 

I had an 87 Hard body on Chrome pathfinders as a daily for the longest.......I gotta get off my @ss and post pix some day :banghead:


----------



## RobLBC

Nothing better than a 720 on 15x10s, now I need to find one to buy.


beentheredonethat6 said:


> riverside 90s


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## themadmexican

uffin:TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6

cochela valley city crusiers


----------



## beentheredonethat6

some lil kid post this on fb at hoppos shop


----------



## beentheredonethat6

city crusiers show 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6

lil maniacs minis


----------



## beentheredonethat6

maxima lights..


----------



## beentheredonethat6

ESE10 2014

1990 DESIREED 10

SAME TRUCK


----------



## beentheredonethat6

new varity cochela valley chapter 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

fontana ca 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6

back yard built coachella valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6

posse minis cv


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63

Mando, still has this truck. He said it needs work now, Its been setting a long time.


RobLBC said:


>


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME

1987 Mini Truck Interview

http://vimeo.com/8435684


----------



## Afterlife

JUST ME said:


> 1987 Mini Truck Interview
> 
> http://vimeo.com/8435684


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

My 87 Hard body a lil before it sold


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

sdropnem said:


> My 87 Hard body a lil before it sold
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a stock truck parked?:|
Click to expand...


----------



## sdropnem

It was lowered, Pathfinder rims with low pro tires, Snugtop Shell, Porsche bucket seats, Sound system....
other than that yea stock. It was my daily for years







Before the Shell I had a Tonneau Cover


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63

Here you go, Rob. My minitruck.... Down with Style.... lol


----------



## RobLBC

That Mazda is clean!!!!


maguilera63 said:


> View attachment 1238170
> View attachment 1238178
> Here you go, Rob. My minitruck.... Down with Style.... lol


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## sdropnem

[/QUOTE] nice!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## Skim

Ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

i've been thinking of picking up an old nissan hard body


----------



## ROBLEDO

BOUNZIN said:


> i've been thinking of picking up an old nissan hard body


if you do....make it a king cab, cut the top off and make it a safari top. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

RobLBC said:


>


epsilons looking nice.


----------



## MR.P

My 94 Sonoma


----------



## themadmexican

I've been trying to get this dude to part with his 85. The body is super straight as is the interior. Only thing is that it has more oil spills than the gulf.


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## thelou

anyone looking for euro comp t/a tires 13 inch.hit me up:thumbsup:


----------



## SlikRick

Here is mine back in the day,


----------



## EternalLowLife93

Its nice to see these trucks are still liked. I've had my 83 Toyota and my 85 720X cab, for 25 and 23 years. I'll scan some old pics from back in the day, and take some current pics next time I'm out to the barn. They've both been stored for 15+ years.


----------



## Skim

SlikRick said:


> Here is mine back in the day,


hell yeah that super shell


----------



## Skim

EternalLowLife93 said:


> Its nice to see these trucks are still liked. I've had my 83 Toyota and my 85 720X cab, for 25 and 23 years. I'll scan some old pics from back in the day, and take some current pics next time I'm out to the barn. They've both been stored for 15+ years.


post them up

I have an 85 king cab ST only 80k original miles


----------



## Skim

themadmexican said:


> I've been trying to get this dude to part with his 85. The body is super straight as is the interior. Only thing is that it has more oil spills than the gulf.


nice ST bet it would clean right up


----------



## no joke

EternalLowLife93 said:


> Its nice to see these trucks are still liked. I've had my 83 Toyota and my 85 720X cab, for 25 and 23 years. I'll scan some old pics from back in the day, and take some current pics next time I'm out to the barn. They've both been stored for 15+ years.


one of mine has been stored away for over 15yrs also, I love my minis, post some pics when you can


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> post them up
> 
> I have an 85 king cab ST only 80k original miles


you killed it with this clean ass ST


----------



## SWIPH

I wanna see all the minis that are stored away____those are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## pacific coast

My thread :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/74983-pics-my-old-school-mini-truck-5.html


----------



## barbrown

To da top.


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## sdropnem

Did someone say Hardbody!


----------



## dat620

HEY ALL, WHATS UP, BEEN OFF FOR AWHILE, I'VE SEEN THAT RED S10 HERE AT SHOWS IN PHX, NICE RIDE, THE HARD BODIES ARE SWEET TOO...


----------



## maguilera63

For Sale $2500 obo. In Phoenix, Az


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## Skim

THATS A GOOD DEAL


----------



## 440sled

https://www.facebook.com/groups/330132516063/


----------



## lowridergeorge

does anyone know how much one of these campers cost or is worth?





chevy rydn in $TL said:


> View attachment 1083306
> round two for me...an now i got that urge again if i can find a semi clean startn project....i miss this lil truck


----------



## Oldschool87

ATT: Looking for Bed dancers. We are doing a show @ the end of September in Los Angeles. The theme of the show is Flashback to the 80s/90s. Special trophies for Mini trucks, Suzukis, Rabbits, 5.0's, Blazers, Trackers Etc. We wanna have a Bed Dance comp... Need to line up a few Bed dancers first before we can lock it in. Get at me quick.


----------



## pacific coast

^^^sounds like a good show..where is it & do you have a flyer ?


----------



## dat620

pac, u aint danced ur bed for awhile, ha ha


----------



## themadmexican

Keep me posted. I'll roll out to L.A.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pacific coast

dat620 said:


> pac, u aint danced ur bed for awhile, ha ha


Damm i know it brother ! But it's like riding a bike you never forget how to.


----------



## cwplanet

Pics from Sonics @ Anaheim, CA 7/30/14


----------



## Skim

NU MINIS DOIN THE MOST


----------



## RobLBC

Real minitruckin is back, now I have to find me a 720 and some 15x10 Dayton's.


----------



## bluebyrd86

I'm down to trade my 52 deluxe for a done up b2200! I want in!!! Hmu


----------



## themadmexican

Any if you guys going to the xman show at Qualcomm next month?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## maguilera63

RobLBC said:


> Real minitruckin is back, now I have to find me a 720 and some 15x10 Dayton's.


 Was going to sell the mazda, But now Im keeping it!! Found a NEW OG front bumper cover like the one edwin and I had on our mazdas for $10 bucks!! It is Brand new!! Guy also has a mazda 2600i hood for $20 and a tailgate with a sir michaels skin and frenched in plate for $15!! Guy said it was going on his son Mazda lowrider and he crashed it and it has been in his garage all these years. I will post pictures when I get it on. There a tons of 720's out here, rob.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

my homie monkey before he juiced it and re painted it organic candy green hok with better patterns gas hopping and all. I'll look for pics of the other paint job


----------



## RobLBC

maguilera63 said:


> Was going to sell the mazda, But now Im keeping it!! Found a NEW OG front bumper cover like the one edwin and I had on our mazdas for $10 bucks!! It is Brand new!! Guy also has a mazda 2600i hood for $20 and a tailgate with a sir michaels skin and frenched in plate for $15!! Guy said it was going on his son Mazda lowrider and he crashed it and it has been in his garage all these years. I will post pictures when I get it on. There a tons of 720's out here, rob.


Glad you are keeping the truck, don't give up on the minitrucking. Post pics when you get the parts installed.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## pacific coast

Glad to see Nu minis coming back on the scene !!


----------



## pacific coast

I wanted to post the flyer for the SWDP [southwest datsun pickups] bbq in a few weeks. A few of the Nu minis guys rolled out last year at the Wig wam in Rialto. Were back in Fontana this year & we have it on good authority that a gentleman will be there filming footage for a documentary covering the history of mini trucking !! Its a pot luck bbq & afterwards we will be cruising to the Wig wam for photos & to hang by the pool. Our event must be alcohol free per the permit we secured from the city of Fontana. Hope to see all the old school minis out there !


----------



## beentheredonethat6

cwplanet said:


> Pics from Sonics @ Anaheim, CA 7/30/14


TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6

Gona have to go ask on that 85 Nissan down the street they pushed to the back yard....need that mini truck ....

got a lowrider S10 already..

KEEP ON TRUCKING...
K


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## no joke

hell ya , just what I always wanted, to help get these mini trucks back on the scene, looking good nu minis


----------



## Oldschool87

Oldschool87 said:


> ATT: Looking for Bed dancers. We are doing a show @ the end of September in Los Angeles. The theme of the show is Flashback to the 80s/90s. Special trophies for Mini trucks, Suzukis, Rabbits, 5.0's, Blazers, Trackers Etc. We wanna have a Bed Dance comp... Need to line up a few Bed dancers first before we can lock it in. Get at me quick.


Flyer coming real soon. ANY TAKERS on the Bed dance. If I don't line a few up in the next 2 weeks, we are going to scrap the idea. We wanna do it, but we don't wanna advertise it and plan it, unless we know we will have some dancers. Let me know guys.


----------



## fool2

cwplanet said:


> Pics from Sonics @ Anaheim, CA 7/30/14


damn i can't believe that's a 2014 pic. haven't seen anything like that since about 1994


----------



## Skim

Oldschool87 said:


> Flyer coming real soon. ANY TAKERS on the Bed dance. If I don't line a few up in the next 2 weeks, we are going to scrap the idea. We wanna do it, but we don't wanna advertise it and plan it, unless we know we will have some dancers. Let me know guys.


Hit up Hoppos they may even sponsor, they have been doing a ton of bed lifts lately.


----------



## Skim

MY 85 WILL BE PAINTED THIS MORNING. IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN ALREADY BUT I WANT IT TO BE LIKE IT JUST ROLLED OFF THE LOT


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## themadmexican

Skim said:


> MY 85 WILL BE PAINTED THIS MORNING. IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN ALREADY BUT I WANT IT TO BE LIKE IT JUST ROLLED OFF THE LOT


Fuck yeah. Can't wait too see it done up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dat620

lookin good nu minis, we hung out n chatted last year at the swdp picnic, hope to see you all there this year, I'm tom from phx az, LOOKIN REAL GOOD, N fool2 I agree I haven't seen that since the 90's, mini truckin is on its way back !


----------



## Skim

themadmexican said:


> Fuck yeah. Can't wait too see it done up.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Getting there!


----------



## Skim




----------



## maguilera63

Skim said:


>


Skim- LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dat620

LOOKS REAL GOOD SKIM


----------



## Skim

Thanks!!


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> Thanks!!


What kind of wheels are you putting on the 720?


----------



## Skim

RobLBC said:


> What kind of wheels are you putting on the 720?


i have a set of Ronal R9's getting chromed. benz pattern have to redrill to 5 lug


----------



## Skim

after cut and buff


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> i have a set of Ronal R9's getting chromed. benz pattern have to redrill to 5 lug


Good choice in wheels. Can't go wrong with Ronal's or with 15x10 KMC's or Dayton's on a 720. Are you getting a tilt bed or z rack?


----------



## Skim

Z rack


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## DJLATIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

NICE 




RobLBC said:


>


----------



## themadmexican

Skim said:


>


Nice! You still have the original Asian carb?


----------



## Skim

Yes It's all original 80,000 miles I'm the 2nd owner


----------



## veterano

truck in our club


----------



## veterano




----------



## veterano




----------



## lowridergeorge

veterano said:


> View attachment 1364938
> truck in our club




:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

I like the way mini truck roll...


----------



## themadmexican

Skim said:


> Yes It's all original 80,000 miles I'm the 2nd owner


I had nothing but problems with that carb. Had to can it and slap on a Weber.


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

NICE LOOKIN MINI'S, TAKES ME BACK A FEW YEARS...


----------



## pacific coast

Great pics guys. Just a reminder the SWDP bbq is Aug 23rd in Fontana CA @ Jurupa park on Sierra. Would love to see the Nu minis crew out there !


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ABRAXASS

maguilera63 said:


>


IMO quintessential mini


----------



## Skim

Getting it all put back together yesterday. its coming along








[/URL][/img]



















triple show chromed bumpers










factory ST decals back on


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> Getting it all put back together yesterday. its coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple show chromed bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> factory ST decals back on


Looking really good. Just throw some 185/60r14 tires on those rims with some 4 inch blocks in the back and crank the torsion bars.


----------



## themadmexican

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

RobLBC said:


> Looking really good. Just throw some 185/60r14 tires on those rims with some 4 inch blocks in the back and crank the torsion bars.


I have another set of those ST wheels getting fully polished right now and 4" blocks, thats how I had my blue one. but i have a set of Ronal R9's getting chromed 15x7 and 195x50's and my extra rotors and axles getting redrilled to mercedes 5 lug


----------



## Skim

i had the ST tailgate panel chromed also


----------



## dat620

lookin real good, n those Ronal's will be real old school, wow...


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## dat620

I member that magazine cover n story


----------



## beentheredonethat6

parked 13 yrs...... second one im trying to buy..


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## Lowrod deuce

Anyone have pics of Raw Deal?


----------



## Lowrod deuce

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


I remember this truck... Bad ass


----------



## dat620

the pics of raw deal are a few pages back, that 620 is from san diego


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

NICE...


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## lukedogg98

^^^^ I love that Mazda. Clean.


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## sdropnem

lukedogg98 said:


> ^^^^ I love that Mazda. Clean.


X2


----------



## dat620

some nice lookin mini trucks


----------



## KERTWOOD

Funny I ran across this thread.. I just finished building this little Toyota pickup to drive back and forth from work ( 2 hour commute ).. Although it's not a lowrider or Mini it fits in here.. Yes it's finished, not doing anything else.















Before 








After


----------



## Skim

KERTWOOD said:


> Funny I ran across this thread.. I just finished building this little Toyota pickup to drive back and forth from work ( 2 hour commute ).. Although it's not a lowrider or Mini it fits in here.. Yes it's finished, not doing anything else.
> 
> View attachment 1387513
> View attachment 1387561
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1387545
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 1387617
> View attachment 1387553


love the 4 runner front end on these


----------



## no joke

maguilera63 said:


>


badass picture, now that's old school


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## sdropnem

Shine it up good, kick it through my neighborhood..........


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## lukedogg98

^^That Isuzu is very nice too! That's how I like my mini-truck lowriders! If that's current, props to the owner otherwise, I miss the days of chrome fender trim and snug/walk-thru's.


----------



## ratrodrog

My Ride Back In The Day


----------



## 1lo620

Here is my old Isuzu sold it about 4 years ago. ended up down in Dallas Tx area. Seen it for sale a few times in the last year. Had good times with that truck. Glad to see it is still around and not trashed..


----------



## lukedogg98

Question 1lo620, I notice your tonno is matching your top. Did you dye the tonno? Sharp Zu, I like. Any pics of your setup in it?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

1lo620, is that u dave?


----------



## 1lo620

lukedogg98 said:


> Question 1lo620, I notice your tonno is matching your top. Did you dye the tonno? Sharp Zu, I like. Any pics of your setup in it?


 Ok, what we did was take the leather/Vinal Tonnue cover and made a pattern out of it and made it with the Stay Fast material just like the Phantom top on the cab.


----------



## 1lo620

dat620 said:


> 1lo620, is that u dave?


 Yes Tom it is me, long time no talk I hope all is well. How goes the 620 Project.?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 1lo620

RobLBC said:


>


 Ah good old Mr Bill... Bill Griggs jumping his old Toyota... that was a few years ago.. That is Windy Osborn from BMX Action magazine taking picture on the ground there,..


----------



## dat620

doin good dave, did u ever get ur truck back to the great northwest? tried to tex u a couple times, u got the same phone number ?


----------



## lowridergeorge

1lo620 said:


> Ok, what we did was take the leather/Vinal Tonnue cover and made a pattern out of it and made it with the Stay Fast material just like the Phantom top on the cab.



is that the original bumper and if not do you have more info on it?


----------



## Skim

lowridergeorge said:


> is that the original bumper and if not do you have more info on it?


EARLY 90'S TOYOTA BUMPER


----------



## 1lo620

lowridergeorge said:


> is that the original bumper and if not do you have more info on it?


 Skim is right it is a Toyota front bumper. It also has a Rodeo front end conversion and Rodeo rear disc brakes. So it has 4 wheel disc brakes.


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> EARLY 90'S TOYOTA BUMPER


4x4 model bumper


----------



## cwplanet

RobLBC said:


>


That's a great pic! Griggs is still at it too, spot him on the BMX track in Bellflower once in a while


----------



## lowridergeorge

1lo620 said:


> Skim is right it is a Toyota front bumper. It also has a Rodeo front end conversion and Rodeo rear disc brakes. So it has 4 wheel disc brakes.



Thanks to you and skim for answering my question...i bought a mini truck and its got a bumper like yours but its all rusted and beat up and was looking to replace it... however mine doesnt have the lower part like yours and even the aftermarket auto part places only offer the top bumper part. i do have the bumper cover that matches the ground effects but i really like the way yours looks. is that an add on or is it from a specific year and model? i appreciate your help..


----------



## RobLBC

lowridergeorge said:


> Thanks to you and skim for answering my question...i bought a mini truck and its got a bumper like yours but its all rusted and beat up and was looking to replace it... however mine doesnt have the lower part like yours and even the aftermarket auto part places only offer the top bumper part. i do have the bumper cover that matches the ground effects but i really like the way yours looks. is that an add on or is it from a specific year and model? i appreciate your help..


It's a 90 toyota pickup 4x4 model bumper, you must have the 2wd bumper


----------



## themadmexican

What is the value on a 84 720? I know I'm not going to get my money back, just playing with the idea of parting with it.


----------



## RobLBC

themadmexican said:


> What is the value on a 84 720? I know I'm not going to get my money back, just playing with the idea of parting with it.


The value of the 85-86 720 is a lot higher because of the smooth bed. But an 84 I have seen range from $1500-$4000 depending on condition.


----------



## lowridergeorge

RobLBC said:


> It's a 90 toyota pickup 4x4 model bumper, you must have the 2wd bumper



thanks bro!!


----------



## lowridergeorge

bought this mini and looking to put it back on the street. trying to keep it the way it is as much as possible, just clean it up a bit...


----------



## RobLBC

lowridergeorge said:


> View attachment 1404370
> View attachment 1404378
> 
> 
> bought this mini and looking to put it back on the street. trying to keep it the way it is as much as possible, just clean it up a bit...


Nice project!


----------



## lowridergeorge

camper with window on one side and plain on the other..

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/4603705642.html


----------



## BAGGD

Just scored some prestamp 15x7 reverse D's with 6 lug adapters no tires...perfect for my hardbody but I'm having trouble deciding on the right tire size. Any advice?


----------



## themadmexican

RobLBC said:


> The value of the 85-86 720 is a lot higher because of the smooth bed. But an 84 I have seen range from $1500-$4000 depending on condition.


84


----------



## themadmexican

This shitty auto guide app isn't letting me add any more attachments. All chrome under, two amps, two dual two 10s, 6x9s, 4x6s, a.c. blows cold as fuck (still r12), Kenwood touch screen, pacesetter header, Weber 32/36 carb. I'll try to add more pics later


----------



## RobLBC

themadmexican said:


> This shitty auto guide app isn't letting me add any more attachments. All chrome under, two amps, two dual two 10s, 6x9s, 4x6s, a.c. blows cold as fuck (still r12), Kenwood touch screen, pacesetter header, Weber 32/36 carb. I'll try to add more pics later


That a nice 720, price would be a lot higher for a truck as nice as yours.


----------



## Skim

BAGGD said:


> Just scored some prestamp 15x7 reverse D's with 6 lug adapters no tires...perfect for my hardbody but I'm having trouble deciding on the right tire size. Any advice?


195x50 r 15


----------



## RobLBC

BAGGD said:


> Just scored some prestamp 15x7 reverse D's with 6 lug adapters no tires...perfect for my hardbody but I'm having trouble deciding on the right tire size. Any advice?


195/45R15 Toyo Proxes


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TTT
Keep on trucking


----------



## beentheredonethat6

themadmexican said:


> 84


Why u selling


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## themadmexican

RobLBC said:


> That a nice 720, price would be a lot higher for a truck as nice as yours.


Thanks bro.


----------



## themadmexican

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Why u selling


I really want a bomb. I'm just toying with the idea. I know it's worth more in sentimental than anything else, my grandpa had bought it brand new. Use to go fishing and all kinds of shit like that in that truck when I was a kid.


----------



## RobLBC

themadmexican said:


> I really want a bomb. I'm just toying with the idea. I know it's worth more in sentimental than anything else, my grandpa had bought it brand new. Use to go fishing and all kinds of shit like that in that truck when I was a kid.


You are definitely going to regret selling that truck. Hope you keep it.


----------



## themadmexican

RobLBC said:


> You are definitely going to regret selling that truck. Hope you keep it.


:thumbsup: thanks for the input. My wife tells me the same thing.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

themadmexican said:


> I really want a bomb. I'm just toying with the idea. I know it's worth more in sentimental than anything else, my grandpa had bought it brand new. Use to go fishing and all kinds of shit like that in that truck when I was a kid.


 I was thinking of selling mines wanted a 77-79 low rider car to show. But I bought new the ESE ... But I decided to keep it best thing it runs like it did when it was new .. A/c Crome undies hydros n all 
Keep it n buy the bomb for those wked cruise


----------



## themadmexican

beentheredonethat6 said:


> I was thinking of selling mines wanted a 77-79 low rider car to show. But I bought new the ESE ... But I decided to keep it best thing it runs like it did when it was new .. A/c Crome undies hydros n all
> Keep it n buy the bomb for those wked cruise


:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

the blue Datsun 620 belongs to 1lo620 on here


----------



## RobLBC

dat620 said:


> the blue Datsun 620 belongs to 1lo620 on here


Look forward to seeing more pics of it, amazing looking 620.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 1lo620

RobLBC said:


>


wow that is an old picture..but really doesn't look all that much different..


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

and that is my lil orange, thx for postin that pic, that was reso 2007, the last show it was entered in, took best classic mini....pac u remember that show, we raced around the track that day, we only went 15-2o miles per hour thou...ha ha ha...


----------



## BAGGD

Skim said:


> 195x50 r 15


Thanks!


----------



## BAGGD

RobLBC said:


> 195/45R15 Toyo Proxes


Sounds like a good combo also..thanks


----------



## maguilera63

RobLBC said:


>



Rob, Sean Carlson style right there. lol


----------



## dat620

dave, I have always liked ur blue 620, lots of detail n chroming there, very nice lookin datto


----------



## RobLBC

maguilera63 said:


> Rob, Sean Carlson style right there. lol


Hahaha, with the Mitsubishi Mighty Max wheels and home made convertible. The good ole days.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## BAGGD

:thumbsup: clean hardbody


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## dat620

SWEET 720, I have always liked that razzberry 720, NICE....


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## damo

heres my teeter totter truck


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## themadmexican

damo said:


> heres my teeter totter truck


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo620

So it has been cool seeing some old school rides posted on here. So I thought I would drop a few pics of a few trucks over the years. I have been doing this mini truck stuff since 1984.. I have had S-10, Isuzu, Toyotas, Mazda, chevy luv, even a VW Caddy (rabbit pickup) which would be cool to have another one of those. But I always liked my Datsun 620s. In fact I own 2 right now and am always looking for another nice one to pickup..


----------



## dat620

hey, I know this truck...wasss up my mini truckin pal


----------



## Oldschool87

So who all is bringing their Mini to our Old school Celebration show next weekend???? 
It's gonna be a blast. Don't forget we also need bed dancers to come sign up for the dance off. We will have a championship cup and we are working on a few prizes. 
We also wanna see Suzukis, Blazers, cabriolets, 5.0's Trackers, Sidekicks, Irocs, Etc... Bring um out.


----------



## E-Dizzle

Just picked this Mazda up today, looking for some deep dish wheels and a camper shell.... Can't wait to take this mini down to hoppos to get this bed dancing...


----------



## RobLBC

Nissan 720


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> Just picked this Mazda up today, looking for some deep dish wheels and a camper shell.... Can't wait to take this mini down to hoppos to get this bed dancing...
> View attachment 1415474
> View attachment 1415482


Nice truck, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> Nissan 720


Bad ass


----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> Nice truck, can't wait to see it done.


Thanks bro


----------



## 1lo620

Is that 720 a current truck or is that an older picture? if that is current... that is cool... well even if it is an old photo it is still a cool truck


----------



## joeyd956

lowridergeorge said:


> View attachment 1404370
> View attachment 1404378
> 
> 
> bought this mini and looking to put it back on the street. trying to keep it the way it is as much as possible, just clean it up a bit...


#

damn George !!! I was wondering who got it ... how is it coming along ?


----------



## RobLBC

1lo620 said:


> Is that 720 a current truck or is that an older picture? if that is current... that is cool... well even if it is an old photo it is still a cool truck


Current, at the LRM Show


----------



## E-Dizzle

maguilera63 said:


> View attachment 1238170
> View attachment 1238178
> Here you go, Rob. My minitruck.... Down with Style.... lol


Really clean...digging those rims


----------



## maguilera63

E-Dizzle said:


> Just picked this Mazda up today, looking for some deep dish wheels and a camper shell.... Can't wait to take this mini down to hoppos to get this bed dancing...
> View attachment 1415474
> View attachment 1415482


I have this og front bumpercover for sale. needs a little work, but brand new, never on a truck.$100 plus shipping. Im in Arizona. Michael 602-423-0119


----------



## E-Dizzle

Just came across these 15x10 centerlines....195 50 15s??


----------



## bluebyrd86

this 720 is for 8500 in sun valley on Craigslist.


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## bluebyrd86

b2200!


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> View attachment 1417370
> 
> 
> Just came across these 15x10 centerlines....195 50 15s??


If it's a wide 195/50R15 you may be able to stretch them on 15x10s. But 205/50r15 would fit better.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> If it's a wide 195/50R15 you may be able to stretch them on 15x10s. But 205/50r15 would fit better.


Thanks bro...I was thinking 205s also


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## damo

im diggin the fender trim on the nissan.. has a flared edge vs a rounded look


----------



## RobLBC

Mazda on 13s


----------



## starion88esir

Holy shit. What size are the ties on those 13s? I thought my 195/45-14s were small. I love it, how does the transmission handle the high RPMs?


----------



## RobLBC

starion88esir said:


> Holy shit. What size are the ties on those 13s? I thought my 195/45-14s were small. I love it, how does the transmission handle the high RPMs?


They are 175/50R13 tires, they look killer on that truck.


----------



## RobLBC

The Good Times CC Nissan at the 2014 LRM Super Show


----------



## E-Dizzle

Came across this truck yesterday here in town..had to have it. 1989 Mazda 2200. She really needs to be cleaned up, but I think it has the makings of a nice old school mini-truck...


----------



## lukedogg98

Getting my dime under way. Boxing in rear frame from cab back, wishbone link setup to lay completely out, had rear end and upper control arms sand blasted. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. I will post once done.


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> Came across this truck yesterday here in town..had to have it. 1989 Mazda 2200. She really needs to be cleaned up, but I think it has the makings of a nice old school mini-truck...
> View attachment 1421938
> View attachment 1421946
> View attachment 1421954
> View attachment 1421970
> View attachment 1421962


Nice find, what are your plans for it?


----------



## lukedogg98

E-Dizzle said:


> Came across this truck yesterday here in town..had to have it. 1989 Mazda 2200. She really needs to be cleaned up, but I think it has the makings of a nice old school mini-truck...
> View attachment 1421938
> View attachment 1421946
> View attachment 1421954
> View attachment 1421970
> View attachment 1421962


That is a nice find! I love the blazer window snug top.


----------



## RobLBC

lukedogg98 said:


> Getting my dime under way. Boxing in rear frame from cab back, wishbone link setup to lay completely out, had rear end and upper control arms sand blasted. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. I will post once done.


Are you running 15 or 13 inch wheels?


----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> Nice find, what are your plans for it?


Thanks bro...not sure where to start. Ill drive it as is for now as I work on it. Not sure if I should try and repair the fiberglass kit, or just completley remove it??


----------



## E-Dizzle

lukedogg98 said:


> That is a nice find! I love the blazer window snug top.


Thanks bro, the camper is what sold me on it. Its not easy these days finding one of these camper shells


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> Thanks bro...not sure where to start. Ill drive it as is for now as I work on it. Not sure if I should try and repair the fiberglass kit, or just completley remove it??


The kit looks good, you should try to repair it. The only other thing I would do is run some 15X8 reverse with 195/45R15


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> Thanks bro, the camper is what sold me on it. Its not easy these days finding one of these camper shells


Is it a Sprint top?


----------



## lukedogg98

RobLBC said:


> Are you running 15 or 13 inch wheels?


13's sir. Todd Wilt is doing the setup


----------



## RobLBC

lukedogg98 said:


> 13's sir. Todd Wilt is doing the setup


Good choice, I always liked 13x7 or 15x10 on box S10s


----------



## lowridergeorge

bought these for my nissan...


----------



## lukedogg98

lowridergeorge said:


> bought these for my nissan...
> View attachment 1422018


Sweet wheels...Those take me down memory lane. Does anyone think that popularity for wheels like these Eagles will become big again? I like to think everything is full circle. But who knows?


----------



## RobLBC

lukedogg98 said:


> Sweet wheels...Those take me down memory lane. Does anyone think that popularity for wheels like these Eagles will become big again? I like to think everything is full circle. But who knows?


I think the old school wheels are back. I'm hoping KMC make the 78 again.


----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> Is it a Sprint top?


Not sure bro, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## E-Dizzle

lowridergeorge said:


> bought these for my nissan...
> View attachment 1422018


Those are bad ass wheels. It's not easy finding 15x10s these days


----------



## beentheredonethat6

90s LA super show..


----------



## beentheredonethat6

san berdo..


----------



## beentheredonethat6

15x10 daytons.. dont sit to low


----------



## beentheredonethat6

toyo


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

lukedogg98 said:


> Getting my dime under way. Boxing in rear frame from cab back, wishbone link setup to lay completely out, had rear end and upper control arms sand blasted. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. I will post once done.


Yeah, post up some progress photos as you go. ?


----------



## sdropnem

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 90s LA super show..


----------



## FirmeJoe

I remember seeing those s10's with a removable top was that a kit or was it fabricated i might throw my hat in dis minitruck game


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

FirmeJoe said:


> I remember seeing those s10's with a removable top was that a kit or was it fabricated i might throw my hat in dis minitruck game


http://www.slidingragtops.com/Roadster-Convertible-Hardtop-Kits?new_sess=1


----------



## FirmeJoe

RobLBC said:


> http://www.slidingragtops.com/Roadster-Convertible-Hardtop-Kits?new_sess=1


Thanks bro


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Damn i just bought me a 91 s10 for my work truck but this threads got me wanting to do things to my truck lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6

crusiers..


----------



## beentheredonethat6

one of my fav...rims make this pick up cool like that...


----------



## beentheredonethat6

lol this one


----------



## beentheredonethat6

sorry


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

these rims...


----------



## themadmexican

Indio fairgrounds?


----------



## beentheredonethat6

themadmexican said:


> Indio fairgrounds?[/QUOTE
> 1988


----------



## beentheredonethat6

cruz it...


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## vipera

fatboy


----------



## lukedogg98

^^^Awesome.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## lukedogg98

RobLBC said:


>


Nice dime. I'd like to see more of these please


----------



## E-Dizzle

I just picked up some stock chrome 14 inch wheels for my B2000. What size lo pro tires should I run for 14s??


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> I just picked up some stock chrome 14 inch wheels for my B2000. What size lo pro tires should I run for 14s??


185/60R14 or 185/55R14


----------



## RobLBC

lukedogg98 said:


> Nice dime. I'd like to see more of these please


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## beentheredonethat6

...


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

DESIRE 10....Still crusing the streets..n car shows


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## lukedogg98

RobLBC said:


>


Thanks for posting another square body! Nice.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt for mini trucks (minus the decals they use to put on the back widows)


----------



## fool2

those were murals back in the day 









good clubs used to not allow stickers on windows back when i was hanging around with mini truckers. i see it in the magazines now though. i remember when a couple clubs used to hang out in a walmart parking lot on saturdays, and i was watching this one club telling this guy he had to scrape his white vinyl sticker off the side extended cab window or scrape his mural off his rear window. he chose to scrape the mural, out of the club right then and there over calvin pissing on a ford logo or some shit :rofl:

times have changed now though, it's like a mini truck isn't complete without a shitload of stickers on it


----------



## RobLBC

reyrey1967 said:


> Ttt for mini trucks (minus the decals they use to put on the back widows)


The back window club logos is one of the things I miss about mini trucking.


----------



## lukedogg98

RobLBC said:


> The back window club logos is one of the things I miss about mini trucking.


x100...painted logos is where it's at.


----------



## sdropnem

The law stopped that and 15 X 10s


----------



## fool2

sdropnem said:


> The law stopped that and 15 X 10s


that's why they do stickers now? that sucks. if they can't do murals anymore they should do plaques though. the stickers look cheap even when they're on a $50k truck.


----------



## sdropnem

Yeah people got tired of getting fined for hogging up the entire back window just about!


----------



## fool2

i didn't even know it was the law to have a back window. all kinds of vans don't have that shit. commercial trucks. limos with partitions the driver can't see out the back window anyway it's just there for looks


----------



## devillan

I still have a painted logo on mine.done by the guy that's been doing it in so cal for over 30 +years


----------



## sdropnem

Lots of cops are haters they harassed people over here about 5.20s too. Those who know, know.


----------



## RobLBC

devillan said:


> View attachment 1428506
> I still have a painted logo on mine.done by the guy that's been doing it in so cal for over 30 +years


Nice logo.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG

any pics of that tamdemed axled truck n vegas ???


----------



## dat620

I had/have my painted logo on my shell window and on my truck back window for all the years I lived in san diego n never got stopped or hassled n I still have it on there here in phx az n no hassles, don't know where u r sayin they are illegal, but I have never heard that law, either here in phx or in diego...


----------



## sdropnem

I never rolled w/ the mini truckers but knew a dude that did, said he would get warnings from z law :dunno:
Then not long after that you wouldn't see too many people rolling like that anymore 


I nnever got harassed about my 5.20s but it did happen because they were only trying to sell 14s on 5.60s 4 a Hard Body and Gbodies :facepalm:


----------



## sdropnem

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc26708.htm

Jura in Diego just want to be able to peep all up in yo $#iite, they think people are up to no good 

they don't like when the paisas paint their rear windows all black,,,,,,,you don't really see that anymore either for obvious reasons!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Lowrod deuce

After jocking this post...I WANT A MINI AGAIN!!! Fun shit right here.... Some of the best times were carvaning to shows and camping out at a fairgrounds somewhere... So the question where are all the parts for them... Fender trim, rocker panels, square tube grills.... Be hard to put one together again!


----------



## dat620

not really, I can still locate or fab a bunch off stuff


----------



## fool2

building a real retro style 80's mini might be hard, tracking down original aftermarket shit. but you can still take a datsun and body drop it and shave it out just as easily as you ever could.


----------



## RobLBC

SANDALWOODCG said:


> any pics of that tamdemed axled truck n vegas ???


----------



## Lownslow302

fool2 said:


> building a real retro style 80's mini might be hard, tracking down original aftermarket shit. but you can still take a datsun and body drop it and shave it out just as easily as you ever could.


Gotti still makes their wheels the stance scene is heavy into OG wheels so thats a good source for wheels and spokes are dime a dozen. ARE still makes old shit.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

Nu Minis


----------



## dat620

that purple Nissan 720 on the previous page is bad a$$, love the phantom top on the cab n shell, that's goin back a bit... I did a mazda for a guy in san diego like that, all purple inside n out, did a lot of mini's that way, cab n shell with stay fast or sunbrella canvas material...COOL


----------



## sdropnem

RobLBC said:


>


Worked with a guy who had a truck just like that, fm. East Los


----------



## E-Dizzle

bluebyrd86 said:


> View attachment 1417458
> this 720 is for 8500 in sun valley on Craigslist.


Not for sale anymore...I just bough this for less than half of the asking price!!!
Truck is bad ass, true 90s show truck build:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2

this used to be my dream truck when i was like 11 years old


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## fool2

that truck is really nice but i don't know why lowrider trucks never like roll pans


----------



## Lownslow302

fool2 said:


> that truck is really nice but i don't know why lowrider trucks never like roll pans


i ask myself the same question but then again lowriders arent known for custom shit


----------



## 714uniques

did u say "not custom & no rollpan"?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fool2




----------



## beentheredonethat6

san bernardino ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6

overcast that day,,,


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## E-Dizzle

A few pics of my new project..


----------



## dat620

very nice lookin old school style 720 there, lovin the side tilt bed, im a big fan of tilt beds n dancing beds, old school minis rock...


----------



## Lowrod deuce




----------



## mrwoods

picked up a s10 going to do a little street hopper and 90s style looks


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> View attachment 1433730
> View attachment 1433738
> View attachment 1433754
> View attachment 1433762
> 
> 
> A few pics of my new project..


Nice truck!!!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## fool2

never knew there was a ranger saleen


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63

RobLBC said:


>


:barf:Rangers look like toasters. I never liked those trucks..


----------



## RobLBC

maguilera63 said:


> :barf:Rangers look like toasters. I never liked those trucks..


LOL, never were my favorite either.


----------



## dat620

nice old school yota...and on porsche wheels, SWEET...


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Lownslow302

fool2 said:


> never knew there was a ranger saleen


it was about as fast as a AMG Smart car


----------



## JUST ME

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fool2

that hardbody with the alien wheels


----------



## RobLBC

Hardbody


----------



## MaLosix6

*My new "come up"*


----------



## E-Dizzle

RobLBC said:


> Nice truck!!!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## E-Dizzle

MaLosix6 said:


> *My new "come up"*


Very clean nissan!! What are your plans for it???


----------



## MaLosix6

Low Pro tires, slam it, tint windows, buff it out, Snug or Supershell, sounds, exhaust, ROLL IT! It already has a brand new Weber carb on it. Just like back the days!


----------



## RobLBC

MaLosix6 said:


> Low Pro tires, slam it, tint windows, buff it out, Snug or Supershell, sounds, exhaust, ROLL IT! It already has a brand new Weber carb on it. Just like back the days!


Good luck with the build.


----------



## Lownslow302

MaLosix6 said:


> Low Pro tires, slam it, tint windows, buff it out, Snug or Supershell, sounds, exhaust, ROLL IT! It already has a brand new Weber carb on it. Just like back the days!


keeping the Sts right


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## MaLosix6

Lownslow302 said:


> keeping the Sts right


Oh yea! I gots to! It wouldn't be an OG 80's truck if I didn't


----------



## Lownslow302

MaLosix6 said:


> Oh yea! I gots to! It wouldn't be an OG 80's truck if I didn't


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## RobLBC

Tacoma


----------



## Skim

MaLosix6 said:


> *My new "come up"*


sweet. hard to find reg cab ST's for some reason


----------



## Skim

RobLBC said:


> Looking really good. Just throw some 185/60r14 tires on those rims with some 4 inch blocks in the back and crank the torsion bars.


i had an extra set of ST's I took to the polisher they should be done this week then Ill throw them on with the low pros and drop it. Ill post pics. it does get a lot of looks since i re did it.


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> i had an extra set of ST's I took to the polisher they should be done this week then Ill throw them on with the low pros and drop it. Ill post pics. it does get a lot of looks since i re did it.


The 720 is looking really good Skim.


----------



## starion88esir

Holy shit, where did you get the flex thru?


----------



## Skim

starion88esir said:


> Holy shit, where did you get the flex thru?


NOS from a guy from Mini Racers in LA. Still had it in the rafters for years for king cab only. he bought new in 86. Couldn't use it in his regular cab


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## MaLosix6

Skim said:


> NOS from a guy from Mini Racers in LA. Still had it in the rafters for years for king cab only. he bought new in 86. Couldn't use it in his regular cab


That was my buddy Frank, I was going to buy it from him but I sold my king cab. Glad it went to a good home!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Burque505

I am wanting to build one mini truck. so im looking for a lil mini truck. going to take some time, but i have heart to build one..


----------



## 60elko

my old 74 Courier



My Old 89 B22


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## joeyd956

From the show this past Saturday for the church .. I talk to the guy .. N he just finished painting it the night before the show


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## [email protected]

NICE!!!!!! I LOVE old school mini's!!! I've been in this since 90, and I love it everyday!!


----------



## fool2

RobLBC said:


>


fuck it he tried something new but that ain't working


----------



## E-Dizzle

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1448321
> View attachment 1448313
> 
> 
> From the show this past Saturday for the church .. I talk to the guy .. N he just finished painting it the night before the show


Those rims 15x10s??


----------



## Skim

MaLosix6 said:


> That was my buddy Frank, I was going to buy it from him but I sold my king cab. Glad it went to a good home!


Its funny Frank texted me a pic of your truck next to his yellow one I could have swore it was yours! lol


----------



## RobLBC

E-Dizzle said:


> Those rims 15x10s??


Those rims look like 15x10 reverse, I prefer 15x10 standard offset. He also may be running a spacer for the hub to clear.


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Nice Mini's!





Here's my Lowrider Mini Truck....


----------



## RobLBC

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Nice Mini's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Lowrider Mini Truck....


Good looking truck right there!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## starion88esir

Does anyone have photos of the front cylinders mounted on torsion bar trucks, preferably Mazda?


----------



## RobLBC

starion88esir said:


> Does anyone have photos of the front cylinders mounted on torsion bar trucks, preferably Mazda?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

RobLBC said:


>


Now this is a Lowrider Mini Truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

RobLBC said:


> Good looking truck right there!


 :h5:


----------



## starion88esir

RobLBC said:


>


Thank you. That is exactly what I had in mind but everyone keeps saying the shock mount is to weak. I've thought that was stupid as it also holds the upper control arms which hold the weight of the front of the truck. Did you have to cut out your inner fenders? I'm hoping to keep mine.


----------



## RobLBC

starion88esir said:


> Thank you. That is exactly what I had in mind but everyone keeps saying the shock mount is to weak. I've thought that was stupid as it also holds the upper control arms which hold the weight of the front of the truck. Did you have to cut out your inner fenders? I'm hoping to keep mine.


The shock mount will have to be reinforced a bit. You can keep your inner fenders, they do not need to be removed. 
http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_torsionbar.shtml


----------



## starion88esir

Yes, definitely adding supports on the sides, like you have. Top also needs to be replaced with a wider piece to fit the cylinder. 

Do you have any other pics of your truck? Tried doing a site search and keep getting ”no results found”. Looks real clean.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

RobLBC said:


>


This is nice man


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## E-Dizzle

Looking for some 6 lug bolt on 15x7 wires. All chrome preferred. PM me thanks


----------



## colorbarmateo

E-Dizzle said:


> Looking for some 6 lug bolt on 15x7 wires. All chrome preferred. PM me thanks


I got some bro hit me up


----------



## buickregal01

Soo all im gonna say is mona lisa! Art at its finest


----------



## E-Dizzle

colorbarmateo said:


> I got some bro hit me up


I just pm you bro


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## MaLosix6

Where is this truck from? Does anybody have more info on it?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## blue thunder

RobLBC said:


> Those rims look like 15x10 reverse, I prefer 15x10 standard offset. He also may be running a spacer for the hub to clear.


they are 15x10s no spacers they fit just right, what I do need to get is longer studs cuz the lug nuts didn't catch enough thread for me to feel comfortable taking on long drives.


----------



## Oldschool87

Who is running 15x10s on a Nissan 720? The guy I buy my wheels from, thinks 15x10's will pop out waaaaay too much on a 720. And he thinks you might need to modify stuff. He was very worried about back spacing. Who has um, and what kind of back spacing do you have?


----------



## RobLBC

Oldschool87 said:


> Who is running 15x10s on a Nissan 720? The guy I buy my wheels from, thinks 15x10's will pop out waaaaay too much on a 720. And he thinks you might need to modify stuff. He was very worried about back spacing. Who has um, and what kind of back spacing do you have?


15x10 standard offset would work fine.


----------



## Skim

Oldschool87 said:


> Who is running 15x10s on a Nissan 720? The guy I buy my wheels from, thinks 15x10's will pop out waaaaay too much on a 720. And he thinks you might need to modify stuff. He was very worried about back spacing. Who has um, and what kind of back spacing do you have?


----------



## Skim

finally dropped mine yesterday and polished the ST's


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Oldschool87 said:


> Who is running 15x10s on a Nissan 720? The guy I buy my wheels from, thinks 15x10's will pop out waaaaay too much on a 720. And he thinks you might need to modify stuff. He was very worried about back spacing. Who has um, and what kind of back spacing do you have?


dont listen to that dumb fuck, they been running 10's on nissan trucks since the 80's. he just dont wanna struggle with mounting that tire on that bitch lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Skim said:


> finally dropped mine yesterday and polished the ST's



firme trocas :nicoderm:


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


>


Nice truck!


----------



## Skim

Thanks fellas, still gonna throw the chrome Ronals on soon


----------



## DREAM N SESSION

15x10 reversed enki solids with 195/50/15 Fulda's streetched on them would look hella good or on some 15x10 Dayton's with some Euro TA's on them.... Those were the days


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Oldschool87 said:


> Who is running 15x10s on a Nissan 720? The guy I buy my wheels from, thinks 15x10's will pop out waaaaay too much on a 720. And he thinks you might need to modify stuff. He was very worried about back spacing. Who has um, and what kind of back spacing do you have?




Now remember a 15x8 revers daytons will hit your front fenders if you lower your truck real low or have hydros. I know cause I fucked mine up like that.


----------



## E-Dizzle

E-Dizzle said:


> Looking for some 6 lug bolt on 15x7 wires. All chrome preferred. PM me thanks


Still looking....not an easy task these days. I remember tossing bolt ons in the trash back in the days.


----------



## RobLBC

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Now remember a 15x8 revers daytons will hit your front fenders if you lower your truck real low or have hydros. I know cause I fucked mine up like that.


As long as you don't cut the front bump stops too much you will be fine.


----------



## streetrider

:nono: *Never should have sold mine ... Wish I could locate it .....*


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## joeyd956

TTT for the minis


----------



## EternalLowLife93

EternalLowLife93 said:


> Its nice to see these trucks are still liked. I've had my 83 Toyota and my 85 720X cab, for 25 and 23 years. I'll scan some old pics from back in the day, and take some current pics next time I'm out to the barn. They've both been stored for 15+ years.


A little update to my 720, I have purchased a new engine and will be bringing it back out! I should be up and running by this weekend! I have a new fuel tank, everything to redo the brakes, Those will be done this week/weekend also.I've been in contact with another member here and we're going to redo the dros. I hope to have the juice squared away in a few weeks. I got my wheels all clean and shiny, tires will be here Wed. Still trying to decide if I want to update the truck or drive it in it's "as built in 94" glory. I know the headunit will need updating,but the rest should be GTG. Pics to come this week when I drag it out of the barn and bring it home, if the damn rain would GTFO.


----------



## dat620

eternal, good to hear, I too have plans of getting back on my 620 in about 3 weeks, got a newly built L20B to go in her and im gonna take the shell off and put on the new vynal tonnue cover that matches the interior, and that yota at the top of the page is BAD A$$, get the old ones back out there...


----------



## EternalLowLife93

Nice Dat! I just went with a mild Z24, I got a good deal on it and its what came in the truck. I had a 78 620 Xcab before the 720, but it got hit in the rear and totaled. I was looking for another when my neighbor offered me hit 100k mile 720 for 550.00 bucks, and the rest is history. LOL. The 620 is one of my favorite minis. I to love the 79-83 toyotas. I have an 83. My mom and step-dad bought it new. I still have it. LOL. I'm a bit of a packrat.

Got a pic of your 620?


----------



## EternalLowLife93

I found this in a junkyard the other day, Datsun 520. I want to bring it home and build an old school mini.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

CRUZ IT .... KEEP ON TRUCKING


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## MaLosix6

Skim said:


> Thanks fellas, still gonna throw the chrome Ronals on soon


What are you gonna do with the ST wheels?


----------



## MaLosix6




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

that right there is sweetness on wheels....nuff said...


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## dat620

t
he purple yota above and the red one are real old sckool n bad a$$...


----------



## cwplanet

Impalas Toy Drive/Anaheim 11/29/14


----------



## DripTruck

Wow! That is bad ass!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

Yeah bad ass 58!


----------



## MR.P

*FOR SALE $5000 FIRM
**• 1993 GMC Sonoma Mini Truck Lowrider 
• 13"x7 Chrome Wire Wheels plus Spare 
• New 155/80R13 Goodyear White Wall Tires 
• 2 Pump CCE Chrome Hydraulics - on 24 Volt System with a 4-Link Rear End. 
• Modifications are shaved Door Handles, Tailgate Handle, Third Brake Light, Gas Door, Antenna, Cadillac Tail Lights, Billet GOLD Grill, Bed is sprayed with Line-X 
• C-Notch Frame with Entire Rear Reinforced Frame with custom battery trays, all wires are hidden tucked away • Truck Lays Frame and can Tuck 20"s 
• Engine is a 4.3 with a 700R4 Tranny with a Floor Shifter 
• Pioneer Deck with 10" Slim Subwoofer 300Watts amp 
• GT Grant Steering Wheel 
• Custom Rear Axle and Driveshaft 
• Extensive Front modifications to make the truck really lay. You wont find any truck that lays as hard as this one folks! 
• Hidden Battery Trays under the bed 
• Maintenance Free Charging Setup - Charge into wall outlet - Plug and Play and Forget with no worries of overcharging. All Batts are Plugged into maintainers so batteries are always topped up 100% 
• Alarm System & Door Poppers 
• Fuel Cell 
• LED Interior & Dash Cluster 
• Bluedot Tailights 
• HID Headlights 
• Textured Brown Paint 
• Really Clean Truck NO RUST stored Indoors for years. Has NEVER seen winter 
• Brand New Battery's Under Guarantee 
• New 140amp Alternator and many new parts 
• Over 13K Invested have all the receipts of all the custom work done to truck 
• Dont be fooled by other crappy lowriders for sale on Kijiji this truck is mint no issues. Build the right way! 
• Turn Key truck - NO issues whatsoever 


$5000 FIRM not going any lower so please don't bargin Will deliver truck only in the GTA so you will save $$$ on the tow. 

Please dont waste my time. The set up alone is worth $5000. No tire kickers or dreamers $$$ Cash only No TRADES. Everything is done on this truck nothing is needed but a new owner. First with cash takes it. 

TEXT/CALL me anytime at 416.316.5906 


FOR MORE VIDEOS OF TRUCK check out: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNmvF2zzy5w 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbsu1ojFi2I 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpWNsAIcoVk 




































*


----------



## MR.P




----------



## RobLBC

Toyota


----------



## MR.P

TTT


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

Mazda


----------



## E-Dizzle

CL
SF bay area >
south bay >
for sale >
cars & trucks - by owner 

post
_[ _account_ ]_
0 favorites 0 
— — —

reply ✉ ☎ reply 
x prohibited[SUP][?][/SUP] Posted: 6 days ago
◀ prev ▲ next ▶ [h=2]84 toyota xtracab lowrider - $4[/h]< > 



































































condition: *excellent*
*1984 toyota xtra cab* odometer: *117* paint color : *green* type : *pickup* drive : *rwd* fuel : *gas* transmission : *manual* title status : *clean* cylinders : *4 cylinders*

Full lowrider mini truck 2 pump setup lots of chrome parts 117k original. manual trans, lots of deatail to much to expain. Serius buyers $$4k. Text 
show contact info
frank 

do NOT contact me


----------



## E-Dizzle

reply ✉ ☎ reply 
x prohibited[SUP][?][/SUP] Posted: a month ago
◀ prev ▲ next ▶ [h=2]1986 mini truck - $2500 (monterey)[/h]< > 













*1986 mazda* fuel : *gas* transmission : *manual* title status : *clean*

I got. A 1986 Mazda mini truck 4 sale has chrome undercarriage chrome motor hydros candi paint custom interior runs need Alitle help with small details. Calll 
show contact info


----------



## RobLBC

720


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

Hardbody on 13s


----------



## Skim

RobLBC said:


>


dope


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

RobLBC said:


>


feeling the Mazda


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

TTT for old times sake.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> HOWS THIS ..... :happysad: TTT


TTT


----------



## dat620

bumpin it for the mini truckers, oh yeah...


----------



## sdropnem

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


50 series BF Goodrich low pros


----------



## dat620

to all my fellow mini truckers out there, Merry Christmas, hope you all get everything your hopin for, peace and good tidings to you all, have a great Christmas...


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## dat620

now that's a lot of body mods, the truck not the model...


----------



## Up on3

I seen this 1 on Craigslist. Not a bad price for it either. 

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4815833528.html


----------



## dat620

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE MINI TRUCKERS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

DUB MINI


----------



## dat620

that is a bad a$$ Datsun and to tuck that much of a big wheel took a lot of body/frame work, I'm a Datsun fanatic and that is really cool....yowza


----------



## GM RIDER

New Years day at the Groupe charity show


----------



## dat620

a big whats up to nu mini's, haven't heard or seen much from you all lately, we met 2 yrs ago at our southwest Datsun pick up picnic, trucks are lookin good


----------



## bigrayman

I
HAVE A CAB HIGH SHELL THAT WILL FIT A 80S TO 90S TOYOTA . $200 OR BEST


----------



## djflizo69

bigrayman said:


> I
> HAVE A CAB HIGH SHELL THAT WILL FIT A 80S TO 90S TOYOTA . $200 OR BEST


Pictures please bro.


----------



## bigrayman

ITs a Vista shell. Has material on the inside of the shell. Paint is ok


----------



## bigrayman

IF INTERESTED SEND ME AN EMAIL AT [email protected]


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

PICS FROM DESIRABLE ONES SHOW LATE 80'S


----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## ConvertibleDeville




----------



## RobLBC

Nissans


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## dat620

give it up for the mini's, ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6

T T T


----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ fuck yeah


----------



## pacific coast

My 94 hardbody...pix taken yesterday..


----------



## BRADFORD

Needs greenwalls


----------



## RobLBC

Real Nice but needs 175/50r13s


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_This is a Lowrider Mini Truck..... _:yes:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## scrape'n-by

RobLBC said:


>


i redone this truck this past year and has a fresh new look to her keep on the look out this summer


----------



## scrape'n-by

Here's my new 720 I'm building


----------



## RobLBC

scrape'n-by said:


> Here's my new 720 I'm building


Nice 720


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## barbrown

To da top


----------



## RobLBC

Toyota Mini


----------



## convicted

Where are the Mitsubishi minis


----------



## scrape-it

convicted said:


> Where are the Mitsubishi minis


----------



## convicted

Thanks ^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## el_rubee

ANY LOWRIDER MINI-TRUCKS FOR SALE OUT THERE? POST THEM UP


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## scrape-it

RobLBC said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## 671Born

I love toyota's


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 671Born

Old school toy


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

ME AT THE SUPER SHOW IN L.A


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## pacific coast

ConvertibleDeville said:


> ME AT THE SUPER SHOW IN L.A
> View attachment 1581497



Great pic Ben !!


----------



## RobLBC

Some Japan minis


----------



## themadmexican

scrape'n-by said:


> Here's my new 720 I'm building


Clean


----------



## Bedrockcc

Pictures from the past I had.


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc

My Hardbody


----------



## RobLBC

Bedrock had some nice minis.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

RobLBC said:


>


13s and lo pros? Looking good


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

pacific coast said:


> Great pic Ben !!


Thanks Mark:wave:


----------



## pacific coast

ConvertibleDeville said:


> Thanks Mark:wave:


I have a few pics from the NC show @ Kimball park back in the day with your bed locked up & spun sideways. When i find them Ill post ..it was the last time I saw your Toy at a show.


----------



## barbrown

2 the top


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 440sled

Nice!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## visionquest23

More pics


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Skim

had to bust out the Porsche alloys on my Nissan saturday


----------



## oldsoul

Triple OG shit right there....


----------



## Skim

oldsoul said:


> Triple OG shit right there....


Thanks! doing the3 stage Z rack next. just picked up an OG Super Shell for it. The re drilling of the hubs and rotors to Porsche pattern wasnt too bad


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> had to bust out the Porsche alloys on my Nissan saturday


That's how you roll a 720.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## barbrown

TTT


----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## 440sled




----------



## MAZDAB2K

A couple of my toys


----------



## 440sled

Nice Mazdas!


----------



## MAZDAB2K

440sled said:


> Nice Mazdas!


Thank you!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## bluebyrd86

upside down style my bad


----------



## sdropnem

QUOTE 440sled










:thumbsup:


----------



## 440sled

NuMinis are the shit!


----------



## 1-2play

Looking to buy a clean mini truck with a dancing bed
Have cash in hand. Hit me up with what you have


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

RobLBC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## RobLBC

maguilera63 said:


>


The Mazda is looking good with the new rims


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## maguilera63

Yea, The guy I sold it to, is making some changes. I kept the KMC rims that were on it, For my next mini.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

RobLBC said:


> olds school
Click to expand...


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## peterjm97

RobLBC said:


>


Danm that Nissan looks bad asssss. Is it still around?


----------



## peterjm97

RobLBC said:


>


I used to love drawing these trucks when I was younger. Specially the front something about them that makes them look sexy!!!


----------



## visionquest23

Clean


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 440sled

Fuckin Money right there!


RobLBC said:


>


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

RobLBC said:


>





GM RIDER said:


>



TTT


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

:cheesy:


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## beentheredonethat6

T T T


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## slangin cardboard

can anyone point me in the right direction for a solid one piece bumper for a b-2200 mazda?
the only one i can find is the poly valance , looking for something like the ones bitd..........................thanks.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## E-Dizzle

ttt


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

loved this nissan






from miami!


----------



## barbrown

TTT


----------



## scrape'n-by

i just built that toyota for a good friend of mine in kentucky so there on the east coast as well and another in the works..


440sled said:


>


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## nueve5




----------



## nueve5




----------



## nueve5




----------



## nueve5

So i went out and bought this


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

nueve5 said:


>


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## mr1987

Loving the red Nissan


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

ttt


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

my 91


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

RobLBC said:


>


uffin:


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

KMC 78


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## scrape-it




----------



## DJ Englewood

RobLBC said:


> KMC 78


:worship:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

:thumbsup:


RobLBC said:


>


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Skyway....GT? Nice pic.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## nueve5

Came across these for the mazda now just have to order tires and give it a height adjustment


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

RobLBC said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO the top


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## themadirishman1967

I miss these old school rides...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody looking for 15" daytons new in box?? Hit me up


----------



## CTSAUL




----------



## CTSAUL

These are some picture back in the day of my dads 1986 720 pick up . Anyone recognize? From the Classic Touch Mini Truck Club North SD

















[/IMG]


----------



## CTSAUL




----------



## Eurocabi

Anyone know where i can get a set of the old skool fender lip chrome trims for a 88 Toyota pickup?


----------



## Marty McFly

Eurocabi said:


> Anyone know where i can get a set of the old skool fender lip chrome trims for a 88 Toyota pickup?


 ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/161812457488?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## scrape'n-by

this is a good friend and club member of mine was his old truck recently redon the newest version of it taz 2


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

24k Mex taken last saturday


----------



## el_rubee

need chrome fender trim for a 97 Nissan Hardbody, ebay dont got'um


----------



## RobLBC

el_rubee said:


> need chrome fender trim for a 97 Nissan Hardbody, ebay dont got'um


http://www.qmisharp.com/products/products.asp?catID=1123


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## brn2ridelo

el_rubee said:


> need chrome fender trim for a 97 Nissan Hardbody, ebay dont got'um


i might have some for an 88 hardbody at least i did when i had my 88 but I'd have to look dont know if they would fit


----------



## ABRAXASS

RobLBC said:


>


This ^^^^^


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Samaks700

You have really keep them nice and clean.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

RobLBC said:


>


NICE


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

ttt


----------



## themadirishman1967

More


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## barbrown

content://media/external/file/3638
My 85 nissan with 4D frames in the mid 90s


----------



## GM RIDER

RobLBC said:


>


Memories


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Skim said:


>


:cheesy: damm i remember trying to draw this truck in junior high:cheesy:



el_rubee said:


> ANY LOWRIDER MINI-TRUCKS FOR SALE OUT THERE? POST THEM UP


ttt



RobLBC said:


>


----------



## jay2586

MINT'Z said:


> damn trying to bring back some serious oldskool


----------
I'm looking at proper american pickups that would be awesome lowriders if done properly anything from a Dodge Ram to a Ford F-100, but my budget on the car truck itself is more round the £3000 and then i'll lave extra for lowering and that. Any sugestions will be looked into!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

RobLBC said:


>


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Skim

Took my truck and 2 of my bikes to an old school BMX bike show last weekend.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

80s bikes kick ass I have a gt performer


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> Took my truck and 2 of my bikes to an old school BMX bike show last weekend.


Amazing truck, a little too much positive offset on the Porche wheels.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

ttt prolly gettin a first gen s10 this weekend:x:


----------



## maguilera63

RobLBC said:


> Amazing truck, a little too much positive offset on the Porche wheels.


was thinking the same thing...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville

:thumbsup:NICE


Skim said:


> Took my truck and 2 of my bikes to an old school BMX bike show last weekend.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## BAGGD

My current minis. His and hers actually.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Skim

RobLBC said:


> Amazing truck, a little too much positive offset on the Porche wheels.



I'm running 15x4.5 first year early Porsche alloys like we do on bugs so they are meant to tuck


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> I'm running 15x4.5 first year early Porsche alloys like we do on bugs so they are meant to tuck


The 15x6s or 7s with 175/50r15 would look good and tuck also. But the ones you have look good too.


----------



## Baby Sinister




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

RobLBC said:


>


nice


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Abel1205

I wonder where we can find one ?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

can somebody please explain to me how the truck bed can lift and spin please .... cant find an answer for the spinning truck beds anywhere


----------



## RobLBC

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> can somebody please explain to me how the truck bed can lift and spin please .... cant find an answer for the spinning truck beds anywhere


Contact Hoppos they should be able to piece a kit together for you

http://www.hopposonline.com


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

Thanks... But are their any pics of how the whole z racks mounts onto the truck... And what makes the truck bed spin ? An electric motor?, and how would I mount it onto the bed?


----------



## Abel1205

It is very useful.....tks


----------



## sdropnem

RobLBC said:


>





RobLBC said:


>


Bamm!


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Thanks... But are their any pics of how the whole z racks mounts onto the truck... And what makes the truck bed spin ? An electric motor?, and how would I mount it onto the bed?


Please help


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Thanks... But are their any pics of how the whole z racks mounts onto the truck... And what makes the truck bed spin ? An electric motor?, and how would I mount it onto the bed?


What type of truck do you have?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What type of truck do you have?


Mazda 1992 , i just need to know what kind of motor do i use to make the bed spin.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Mazda 1992 , i just need to know what kind of motor do i use to make the bed spin.


I'm not sure how to set it up but I'm sure its a low speed motor similar to whats used for a car turntable. You'll have to use something to disengage the bed from the z rack to make it spin full circle. Linear actuator maybe.


----------



## pacific coast

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Thanks... But are their any pics of how the whole z racks mounts onto the truck... And what makes the truck bed spin ? An electric motor?, and how would I mount it onto the bed?


What some have used in the past to make the bed spin is a flywheel & starter motor. There are a few vids on You tube with spinning beds that show the spinning design / setup even if just for a few seconds.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNXoiXEeCFY&list=PL8DF95ECC26EC6C28&index=11


----------



## el_rubee

FOR SALE 3K 1997 NISSAN HARDBODY XE
LOST CRUCES, NM


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

clean


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Not mine, seen on CR
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/wto/5357678105.html


----------



## el_rubee

Seen them wheels on craigslist 15x10...firme old skool! some one jump on them


----------



## cheechaz87

need to get me a lil mini make a come back


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Og Dayton wire wheels *Nos* (New old stock)
15 x 8 Reversed offset 72 spoke 24kt gold plated nipples & spokes (cheesy 90s gold)
Come complete with Chevy chrome adapters and choice of two bar straight embedded logo
or dog ear knock off caps wheels are still in their original packaging from the 90s
Barrels stamped made in USA 1997
Will sell complete or wheels only
1700 delivered (Wheels only)
$2500 complete
P.m. or text if interested
406-590-3137


----------



## Afterlife

47 fleetmaster said:


> View attachment 1767801
> 24k Mex taken last saturday


Saw this truck at Inglewood while back...


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Got this for sale were on my s10
15'' 911 porsche cookie cutters/alloys
good condition, along with tires(fair condition) and adapters (chevy/porsche) , missing 1 center cap though.
$600 or trade for some 13s spokes,,,,am in L.A area

PM for more info


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Bedrockcc

*Japan*








Japan


----------



## Bedrockcc




----------



## Limma

47 fleetmaster said:


> clean


Nice color


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Lowriders super show should start brining them back to compete da bed dance competition......
Man I miss them I'm thinking getting rid of my regal for a truck


----------



## beentheredonethat6

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TATTOO ESE


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## colorbarmateo

Can someone show me how to post up pics thanks


----------



## colorbarmateo

There's one


----------



## colorbarmateo

Old school


----------



## colorbarmateo

81 Datsun


----------



## colorbarmateo

Keeping it real


----------



## colorbarmateo

Inside


----------



## colorbarmateo

The bed


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## colorbarmateo

Couple months ago


----------



## beentheredonethat6

colorbarmateo said:


> Couple months ago


Nice ..wat up homie. .bought the colorbar from u ?
Truck look good keep on trucking. .


----------



## colorbarmateo

Thanks dogg & that's the street car


----------



## epperson36

Trying to get in touch with someone from the old jokers wild mini truck club.. We want to try use there old graphic..


----------



## BIG SKIP

Mine from bk in the day


----------



## MIJO65

RobLBC said:


>


I took that pic ..and posted on book of faces...tight


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## colorbarmateo

Last week


----------



## RobLBC

colorbarmateo said:


> Last week


Lookin good


----------



## colorbarmateo

Thanks dogg


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

RobLBC said:


> Makes me wish it was the 80s again
Click to expand...


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Marty McFly

Ummmm NO!


----------



## ABRAXASS

RobLBC said:


>


I still want one......


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## colorbarmateo

This past weekend!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## scrape'n-by

any trucks for sale??????


----------



## Skim

with my Z rack on


----------



## Skim




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Hellz yeah


----------



## colorbarmateo

Niceee shit


----------



## REYXTC

Oh shiiiet


----------



## RobLBC

Looks good with the z rack!!!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Yup Yup


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## BAGGD

Current daily on 17x9 stamped


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Individuals Picnic April 3, 2015:


----------



## SKT

Skim said:


> MY 85 WILL BE PAINTED THIS MORNING. IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN ALREADY BUT I WANT IT TO BE LIKE IT JUST ROLLED OFF THE LOT





Skim said:


> with my Z rack on





Skim said:


> Took my truck and 2 of my bikes to an old school BMX bike show last weekend.


.
.

Awesome find w/ this one!

Really digging the direction you took w/ it too - looks super fresh!

Do you have a consolidated 'build' thread where all of the mods are documented?

.
.

Do you still have this blue one too?

.
.



Skim said:


> Im going to keep her all OG slammed on porsche alloys and a solid snug top. Like it was done back in 86/87!


----------



## Skim

SKT said:


> .
> .
> 
> Awesome find w/ this one!
> 
> Really digging the direction you took w/ it too - looks super fresh!
> 
> Do you have a consolidated 'build' thread where all of the mods are documented?
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Do you still have this blue one too?
> 
> .
> .


I do have an album for it on my Facebook page. That blue one is in Houston looking proper. My boy Erik owns it.


----------



## BAGGD

Any build pics on this z rack? I'd like to try and do one.


----------



## mrwoods

rollin on LA wire wheels!


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 1864913
> 
> rollin on LA wire wheels!


:thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

Got these gold 72 spoke 15x10 Daytons for sale....local pickup only in Tucson AZ. 4 wheels with an all chrome spare + New bottle of Wheel Clean from Hoppo's + KO install tool.

http://tucson.craigslist.org/wto/5556346188.html


----------



## josh perkins

Want to make money for your cars ? Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !!

http://iloveyellowgloves.blogspot.com/

https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


----------



## barbrown

Ttt


----------



## barbrown

My ride from the 90s. Still have it.


----------



## barbrown

I picked this up about a year ago. 86 720 st. I plan in pimping it out to use as a daily ride.


----------



## RobLBC

barbrown said:


> My ride from the 90s. Still have it.


Real nice


----------



## colorbarmateo

That's bad ass!


----------



## Eurocabi

Anyone bought chrome rocker trims for their truck lately? i need some for an 88 Toyota, not sure where to find them


----------



## moorevisual

Eurocabi said:


> Anyone bought chrome rocker trims for their truck lately? i need some for an 88 Toyota, not sure where to find them


alex from hoppos put some on his S10 recently, hit him up he may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## elsylient

what set up are you using to make a nissan 84 6 lug to 5 lug


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Skim

elsylient said:


> what set up are you using to make a nissan 84 6 lug to 5 lug


I had mine re drilled to porsche


----------



## Sinistral

I still have mine.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## colorbarmateo

My shit


----------



## RobLBC

colorbarmateo said:


> My shit


Looks good, throw some 15x10 standards with 195/50r15s on the 720.


----------



## colorbarmateo

I had some but it didn't go with my guts or pinstripe...got some bolt on roadsters going on pretty soon!


----------



## colorbarmateo

Today


----------



## jared77

I posted it in classifieds also but figured i'd show it here also. 

1984 or 1985 s10 with full ground effects and 327 engine, dual exhaust less then 50k miles on the body.


----------



## FEEMC

This is mine that im working on.


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## ped36

this is my project


----------



## Dakcrew

These trucks are great!!!


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## irresistible

Any mini trucks with walk throughs?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Skim

my 85 Yota Xtra cab


----------



## RobLBC

Skim said:


> my 85 Yota Xtra cab


Nice find. Buy some Ronal R9s for it yet?


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## kdb310

Hi all, hope we're all doing great on a pre-Friday!! So I recently bought a '97 Taco, I'm having a really hard time finding the right wheels. Help!! I put on a 3/4 DJM lowering kit....I'd like to do a tribute to the 90's and put some 13"s on it, but my friends think I should go 17"....thoughts?


----------



## Rick Dizzle

13x7 w 15580r13s all day.


----------



## kdb310

Thanks Rick, appreciate the knowledge! So now I need to track down some old school kmc's....I think if I went Dayton, the truck would get jacked be it I can't garage it. Have any thoughts on specific rims? Happy pre-Friday to you mayne!


----------



## 1949Trokita

Rick Dizzle said:


> 13x7 w 15580r13s all day.


simon ayee


----------



## 1949Trokita

colorbarmateo said:


> My shit


----------



## 1949Trokita




----------



## RobLBC

Minitrucks are back


----------



## moorevisual




----------



## RobLBC

moorevisual said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Gortiz114

The start of mine.... today


----------



## big worm's 61 impala

Looking for old school alloy wheels for Nissan 6 lug in LA area. 15x10 or 8s if they're deep.

Turbos, 6-holes, solids, etc.


----------



## EightyEight

Here's my 88 s10 project I just started. 10 switches 2pumps


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Anybody know where to get a 92 b2200 convertible kit?


----------



## EIGHT BALL

I still do actually.


----------



## bigdawgg323




----------

